# Cartier Love CUFF Discussion thread - questions*advice*pics welcome



## Bagsaremylife!

I am thinking of getting one of these. Does anyone know the retail price for both white and yellow gold?  It's the love bracelet that does not screw on (it's open in the back). Thanks!


----------



## Claudia

is that the one on the silk cord?  If so, i think  its $495...........in both yellow and rose gold...each color cord signifies a cause; for example, pink cord is for breast cancer..............(they are not all for illnesses).......


----------



## Jayne1

I tired the all gold cuff.  It's very comfortable because it comes in different sizes, so you get the one that fits your wrist the best.  I didn't get it though.  I think the original design is nicer... although this one is removable so that is a plus.


----------



## zippie

I have this bracelet in white gold, it was $2700 and the yellow gold is a little less, I think $2500.  I am having my jeweler put 3 11pt diamonds in it.  Cartier also has the same bracelet with 1 11pt diamond and it was $1100.00 more.


----------



## bb10lue

I got my new LOVE open cuff last night, and I've been trying it on both right and left wrist. Right now its on my left, together with my roadster watch .

*I'm just wondering which side (Right or Left) do you usually wear your bangle/cuff? If possible, post IN-ACTION pics~*


----------



## Izznit

I don't have a pic, but I wear all bangles/rings/jewelery on my left hand. My right is bare...


----------



## elle tee

I tend to wear all my bracelets, watches, etc on the left hand as well, because I am right handed and it is uncomfortable to have a bracelet on when writing.  However I do see a lot of people wearing their Love bracelets on their right hands.  I would say try it both ways and see what is comfortable.


----------



## VuittonsLover

definitely right

left for watch.  right for bracelet.


----------



## bb10lue

VuittonsLover said:


> definitely right
> 
> left for watch.  right for bracelet.



I tried the right hand, but i'm extremely paranoid about hitting it on the table and scratch it up when i write ush: cos i'm right handed.


----------



## bhurry

why not on both.  I love wearing bracelets with watches to layer the look, and sometimes i like it on the right side alone or with other bracelets.  I understand though on what you said about banging it on the table or other objects.


----------



## Onederland

VuittonsLover said:


> definitely right
> 
> left for watch.  right for bracelet.




i don't have it, YET, but i agree, personally.

since i go by the "rule" of wearing your watch on the hand you DON'T write with. And since that wrist is taken up by a watch, you wear bracelets on the other.

but of course, if you don't wear a watch, either is fine.


----------



## Phillyfan

If you are right-handed, I recommend watch on left and bracelets on right.


----------



## Minda

I have the WG bracelet with half diamonds and I wear it on my left wrist together with my watch. I don't like the feeling of anything on my right hand, except for rings. However, I think the bracelet stands out more if it is worn on the right hand without the watch.


----------



## VuittonsLover

believe me.. its going to get scratched up.. whether you like it or not

i have had mine a month and a week.. and i walked around.. like i had a cast on the first 3 weeks.. and when the top of it.. started to get as scratched as the bottom... i said.. forget it.  now i am back to living my life as normal.  lol


----------



## bextasy

i used to wear my watch on my left and bracelets on my right.. then when i got the love bracelet i switched my watch to my right and put the love bracelet on the left. i felt the same way, i didn't want it to get as banged when i was always using my right hand. when i had stuff on my right hand it would get banged when i was writing, reaching in the washer machine, etc.....


----------



## thegraceful1

I wear my LOVE bracelet on my right wrist, because I dont want to scratch my watch (wear watch on my left).


----------



## bb10lue

I have the love cuff on my right wrist today, and surprisingly it doesn't bother me that much. I guess i just need to get used to it thats all:.


----------



## gilaabiss

right for bracelet. left for watch.


----------



## bb10lue

bump this thread~~we wanna see more pics of the bracelet/cuff~


----------



## rileygirl

I tried this on today.  So beautiful but I'd be scared of losing it, scratching it--and also wondered about how it would do next to my Hermes and Tiffany bracelets. Would love to hear more about this too!

bb10lue--soooo lovely!  Congratz!!!


----------



## minalim

hmm... mine is quite badly scratch since i had to do cooking and housework. Anyway, u can send it back to cartier to polish. I wear mine on the right.


----------



## Phillyfan

Anyone have pictures of two Cartier Love bracelets worn together?


----------



## Minda

Hokaplan said:


> Anyone have pictures of two Cartier Love bracelets worn together?


 
I remember seeing some posts on this! Here is one:- 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-new-david-yurman-bracelet-266372.html


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks Minda!


----------



## TravelBug

How easily does your YG cuff/bangle get nicked?  For those who have worn yours for a while, do you get quite a few of those?  Does Cartier fill them or polish them off if you take yours in?

Thanks!


----------



## tweetie

I don't have any deep dents in it, but with wear, you get fine scratches all over that looks like a patina.  They kind of blend together, but if it bothers you, you can take it into Cartier for polishing.


----------



## Jayne1

You're going to have to accept that these scratches will happen.  As stated above, it develops a patina with those scratches and looks fine.  I don't worry about them anymore and my bracelets have lots!


----------



## TravelBug

I wasn't referring to scratches, I was referring to nicks and dents that you can feel with your fingers, although small they can be more noticeable than scratches, especially along the edges.  I was just wondering what if any can be done to remove or smooth them out.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ We are talking about the love bracelet, aren't we?

I don't think I have any nicks and dents and I've been wearing my bracelets for years.  Maybe because the bracelets fit snug and you would hit your arm before you hit the bracelet?


----------



## miss lohan

hey guys

i have wanted the yellow gold cartier love bracelet for a long time now and it costs 3500 euros where i live. i was wondering..

i often read posts about cartier staff giving discounts to customers..

do you think itd be possible for me to ask for a discount? how do i approach this? just go up to the sa and tell her i want to buy the bracelet but with a discount? or maybe make up a story that a friend of mine got it with a discount?

if a discount is given, how much would it be you think?

a year ago that same bracelet cost about 3250 i cant believe they are raising the prices even in this economy and expecting for the customers to pay the raised amount for the exact same deal, its kinda crazy to me..

so what do you guys think, should i give it a shot and what would be the best approach?

should i phone them and ask it or just go in there?

thanks for your advices guys!

p.s id need a size 20 i think since im a male, should that make any difference to my discount question you think since the bigger sizes are not being sold as much as the smaller ones id reckon?


----------



## mielikki55

Go in, be super nice to the SA, show that you're truly interested in making a purchase and then ask very nicely if he or she can do better on the price.  I have no idea how much a discount it would be but you might as well ask for one b/c what's the worse thing that can happen?  The SA says no and you're in the exact same place.  Good luck!


----------



## Phillyfan

In our local boutique, the best they will do is a gift (like a wallet or pen) with a purchase. However, they definitely discount the Cartier watches.


----------



## dell

I had no idea that they would give a discount!


----------



## AnutaNY

Usually I get nice discount in authorized dealer locations, not the boutiques. And as Mielikki suggested be nice to the SA and ask if they can offer a better price. I know that most stock watches can usually be discounted 20-30% off, but jewelry I am not so sure about..


----------



## vhdos

Almost everything is negotiable, especially these days.  It doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## bextasy

I would try but I doubt it


----------



## everything posh

vhdos said:


> Almost everything is negotiable, especially these days.  It doesn't hurt to try.



I agree it never hurts to try! Even if they don't discount, you still end up with a gorgeous piece of jewelry that you will love for many many years to come!


----------



## miss lohan

i was at cartiers and tried to discuss the matter but the sa firmly told me they dont give discounts not even on watches which i know is a big fat lie. called the boutique in paris to double check and they told me they dont give discounts either.

sigh, i will have to put off my love bracelet til summer now then.


----------



## lily25

The authorized dealer can easily drop 15%,  or even more depending the season, I worked for an authorized dealer for 1 summer and I know firsthand.


----------



## hermeschicuk

^^ yes i agree u can get a discount at a dealership -


----------



## miss lohan

but cartier jewelry especially the love collection is not sold anywhere but the boutiques. i think youre talking about watches here,


----------



## *ilovebrad*

When my husband bought our his and hers Santos watch, he was given discount but he used his Cartier Red Card account. I just don't remember exactly how much was the discount. So I think for LOVE collection, they may be able to give you discount too.


----------



## ayla

Yes - but it may vary from sales associate to sales associate.


----------



## mielikki55

ayla said:


> Yes - but it may vary from sales associate to sales associate.



Agreed.  Try the Hawaii location.  I find that the SAs in Hawaii tend to be friendlier.


----------



## thegraceful1

Cartier (at least my local boutique) does not give discounts on their LOVE jewelry collection, I know this because I own several pieces.


----------



## Koga

It depends on location and item. I have been offered discounts on several Cartier pieces around the world. Even at high end places like Harry Winston it's possible to negotiate the price. This happened to me twice at H.W in US and Japan.


----------



## everything posh

Koga said:


> It depends on location and item. I have been offered discounts on several Cartier pieces around the world. *Even at high end places like Harry Winston it's possible to negotiate the price. This happened to me twice at H.W in US and Japan.*




Yes, at Harry Winston price is always negotiable on any piece of jewelry. They are really wonderfully helpful and make the shopping experience a lot of fun! BUT I believe that Cartier really will only discount watches and not jewelry...or at least NOT the LOVE collection pieces.


----------



## Koga

everything posh said:


> BUT I believe that Cartier really will only discount watches and not jewelry...or at least NOT the LOVE collection pieces.


I received a discount for my love bracelet in wg. Was also offered discount on a ring. Never been afraid to ask for a better price.


----------



## Monica

Wow, interesting! I always get discounts from my local jeweler but I didn't expect that Cartier would also give discounts (except when buying multiple pieces). Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## sjunky13

It is 3925. I am really loving this. anyone have pics? TIA!


----------



## Phillyfan

sjunky13 - I was going to PM you about this! I plan on buying another Love before the red card will be discontinued (Dec'10). The red card has 12 months interest free! But I'm undecided between plain YG bangle or YG cuff with one diamond. I tried on the cuff in the store - size 17- and really liked it. The female SA says to get the bangle. The male SA says to get the cuff because it is more versatile. Why do you prefer cuff over bangle?


----------



## sjunky13

Hi. Honestly. I cant stand the thought of anything I cannot easily remove. I would like to take it off at night. I dont sleep in any jewelry, but my ring. I feel confined. I love the look of the bracelet. I was going to get one I could slip on and still have  a bangle. Then I saw the cuff. What do you think of the diamond one?


----------



## sjunky13

Now I am confused if I should just get the regular bracelet. Ughh. lol


----------



## Phillyfan

This is a tough choice! I have a plain WG bangle. I got it last October and took it off 3 times to travel. The cuff is a lot easier because the bangles (in my experience) can't get through security.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Sorry to make your life that much more confusing but i originally bought the cuff and later exchanged it for the full bracelet. I don't think you will regret it! Go with your heart...


----------



## sjunky13

My heart says I wont wear the bracelet. I should get the cuff. LOL. I know I wont like it on 24/7. Going to try then on again this weekend.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think you should go cuff.  You certainly don't want to feel burdened by something that should bring you joy!


----------



## sjunky13

lanasyogamama said:


> I think you should go cuff. You certainly don't want to feel burdened by something that should bring you joy!


 I think so too. I cant sleep unless all of my jewelry is off. I dont want to feel restricted. The fact that this bracelet is worn snug 24/7 doesnt apeal to me at all. I love the look and the cuff is easily managed. I will take pics this weekend .


----------



## Phillyfan

sjunky13 - I think both of us should get that cuff! I go long stretches wearing my WG bangle but also like the periods when it is not on and I wear other bracelets. I have Yurman, Hermes clic and others that I won't wear next to Cartier. So the cuff makes it much easier to mix it up. But I'll probably change my mind plenty more times before I actually make the purchase. All of the SAs tell me that the YG bangle is the most popular.


----------



## sjunky13

Hokaplan said:


> sjunky13 - I think both of us should get that cuff! I go long stretches wearing my WG bangle but also like the periods when it is not on and I wear other bracelets. I have Yurman, Hermes clic and others that I won't wear next to Cartier. So the cuff makes it much easier to mix it up. But I'll probably change my mind plenty more times before I actually make the purchase. All of the SAs tell me that the YG bangle is the most popular.


 Exactly! I have a good collection of Ippolita gold and silver bangles I love to wear,plus wanting to get a few hermes enamel bangles. I love bangles!!! LOL. I need the option of taking the cuff off. I need choices. I forgot the Yurman too!


----------



## Phillyfan

Ok - right now I'm sold on the cuff! Maybe we'll be twins! I plan to purchase mine late Nov-early Dec.


----------



## sjunky13

I am going to kop this weekend to try them on again. I also have the black J12, so we can be J12 twins too! And locals. LOL. Now I hope I dont fall for WG .


----------



## lanasyogamama

Y'all will have to take twinsie pics in matching outfits, lol!


----------



## sjunky13

lanasyogamama said:


> Y'all will have to take twinsie pics in matching outfits, lol!


 LMAO . Like pink rompers! haha!


----------



## Phillyfan

Do you know your size in the cuff? Let me know if it is a "17" just in case they only have one! They can bring one in from another store if need be.


----------



## sjunky13

I need the 18 I belive. Oh, thats another question. I am fat now, but changing meds and losing weight. My wrist has gotten bigger. I hope the cuff can be worn when i lose weight.


----------



## Phillyfan

I'd love to meet you at KOP this weekend but my 3 kiddies are coming home from overnight camp. I don't think I can break away. I'm sure you're not fat esp. with a size 18 Cartier. The 17 cuff fits correctly on me so it cannot slip off. I have to work with it to put it on. But once it is on, the open ends lay nicely. I would never buy it if I thought it could drop off. Do you think wrist size can change much with a weight gain/loss? My ring sizes change a lot in seasons and time of month. Hopefully my wrist won't change size!


----------



## sjunky13

Yes I am fat. gained A LOT. My wrist went up considerably, also rings do not fit at all. Old bangles do not fit and ones that went up my arm only sit on my wrist. Fat cells are everywhere!!! I can fit inclusion bracelets from LV on my hands and wrists. I guess I used to have really small wrists and hands, now they are a lot bigger than before. I am in kop 24/7. When even you can meet, please do. I shop there with a nice PF friend. We go almost every weekend. You are soo close!! Plus you like LV and Hermes!


----------



## Phillyfan

I will PM you next time I go to Cartier! Do you usually have Florence or Jonathan help you? They are very nice to me. Florence has been wearing a YG bangle for years. If I do the plain YG Love bangle, then I will also purchase the trinity on cord bracelet to wear next to it. If I go with the cuff with one diamond, I will not get the trinity.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Sorry to barge in, but I was wondering if the cuff is stationary?  I have a few cuffs and they always end up rotating.  Do the different sizes guarantee that it stays in place?


----------



## Phillyfan

Glad you barged in! On me, the cuff is pretty stationary. It is oval shape just like the Love bangles. So it does not spin or turn up and down. It might slide a little on my wrist, maybe if I'm typing and then drop my hand down straight to my side. But there is not a lot of space between bracelet and skin for movement. It is not tight and does not make marks on my wrist - just doesn't travel much. Hope that answers your question. Do you like the idea of a plain bangle or a cuff with one diamond? Prices are pretty close.


----------



## sjunky13

It must be Florence, she used to work in jewlery in NM in the same mall. She is super sweet.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I like the idea of the diamond on the cuff.  I'm trying to decide if I want a cuff or the pink gold orchid ring.  I have time to decide, but part of the fun is agonizing over the wishlist!


----------



## Phillyfan

At this moment, I'm really wanting cuff with diamond! Unless you turn wrist upside down, it looks just like bangle. If I was purchasing it tonight, I'd get the cuff!


----------



## sjunky13

Well the Cartier store had very little stock on the cuffs. They disnt have the 18. The 17 is tight and left red marks on my arm. They said there was only 2 18's in the states. I cant belive they dont stock more.


----------



## Phillyfan

Did you like it though? I'm so undecided! I saw two people wearing the YG bangles in the last few days. They looked great. I don't know what to do.


----------



## cartier_love

Hokaplan said:


> Did you like it though? I'm so undecided! I saw two people wearing the YG bangles in the last few days. They looked great. I don't know what to do.



Have ypu seen Vanessa Marcil wearing a WG and YG together? It looks great! I think the YG would be best witj your WG.


----------



## Phillyfan

Who is Vanessa Marcil? I definitely decided on the YG. Just haven't decided on plain YG bangle or YG cuff w/1 diamond.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lots of pics here!

Bracelet - http://coolspotters.com/jewelry/cartier-love-bracelet/photos_videos#page-1

Cuff - http://coolspotters.com/jewelry/cartier-gold-cuff (only a couple)


----------



## cartier_love

Hokaplan said:


> Who is Vanessa Marcil? I definitely decided on the YG. Just haven't decided on plain YG bangle or YG cuff w/1 diamond.



She is an actress. She on General Hospital now (I don't watch!). I saw her when she was Sam on the TV show Las Vegas. My wife and I still watch the reruns on TNT.


----------



## cartier_love

Here is a pic of her.


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks for the picture!


----------



## sjunky13

I ordered the cuff. I should have it in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sjunky13 said:


> I ordered the cuff. I should have it in 2 weeks!!!


 
-Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## sjunky13

AntiqueShopper said:


> -Congratulations on your purchase!


 Thanks sweety! I am excited. I want the WG one too!


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL...!u r bad!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I just want a rose or yellow gold one- size 17.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hope they are not like potato chips- can't just have one-


----------



## sjunky13

Beach Bum said:


> ^LOL...!u r bad!


 Who me?


----------



## Phillyfan

sjunky13 - Which wg one do you want?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yay!  Another reveal coming soon!


----------



## yunwendy

sjunky13 said:


> I ordered the cuff. I should have it in 2 weeks!!!



Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## yunwendy

AntiqueShopper said:


> Hope they are not like potato chips- can't just have one-



Definitely like potato chips, - just can't have only one, but definitely different as it won't add any weight on your hips.


----------



## Bethc

This may be late, but I wanted to add my 2 cuffs, one WG w/diamond and the other RG...


----------



## BisquikQueen

I am kind of new to posting to this forum.  I have to say you ladies rock these bracelets, that rose/white gold combo is TDF Bethc.  I am seriously considering one of the cuffs as the thought of something screwed on makes me hyperventilate, but along the lines of easily removable has anyone seen the leather Love bracelets IRL?  Are they as gorg as they are on the Cartier website?  Unfortunately the nearest Cartier boutique is 5 hours away.  Thanks and I literally can not wait for the cuff reveal, I check this darned thread daily.


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm not familiar with leather Love bracelets. Can someone please post a picture?


----------



## sjunky13

I want a wg next.


----------



## neenabengal

Hi Everyone
I'm seriously saving Up for a love cuff and I love the look of the Rose gold cuff with pink sapphire.... But I live about 4 hrs from nearest Cartier shop so I can only go off what i see from the web

Does anyone here own the rg cuff with sapphire? Or does anyone know where there are pictures on the web of someone modelling it?

And lastly, if anyone does own it - do you love it? Regret going for that over a plain rg cuff? 

Would love to hear your views. This is probably the one and only time I will ever buy Cartier and I want it to be classic enough that I can wear it throughout my life...

Thanks


----------



## kat99

I have this exact piece! I love it and the pink sapphire makes it a little special I think. I am traveling so will post photos later but highly recommend! I wear it much more than the YG full bracelet as it's much more flexible.


----------



## neenabengal

Yay I cant believe I have found someone with this exact piece so quickly! I love tpf so much!! I would love to see yours pics so cant wait till you post them. thanks so much kat99


----------



## VuittonsLover

I have the rose gold ring with pink sapphire.


----------



## neenabengal

Thanks vuittonslover - do you love it? Do you have any modelling pics? Do you wear it often?


----------



## skyqueen

Sounds wonderful...would love to see pics, too.


----------



## kat99

Hope this helped - don't usually wear it with my watch but since I'm wearing a rose gold watch today thought it would be good to see it...it has gotten scratched but it's emphasized in the photo, not so obvious in real life..


----------



## sjunky13

kat99 said:


> Hope this helped - don't usually wear it with my watch but since I'm wearing a rose gold watch today thought it would be good to see it...it has gotten scratched but it's emphasized in the photo, not so obvious in real life..


 That looks really nice. What Rolex is that?


----------



## dialv

Love your bracelet kat.


----------



## VuittonsLover

VuittonsLover said:


> I have the rose gold ring with pink sapphire.



yeah.. i love it but dont wear it that often.

i have two love bracelets.  rose gold and yellow gold half diamond..

then the two rings.  rose gold with pink sapphire and yellow gold half diamond.

i almost wish i didnt get the rings cause i hardly wear them.. but my bracelets never come off my wrist.

i am a fan of just... plain gold though.  or half.  the whole idea of the love collection is the screws motif and the fact that you screw it on.


----------



## kat99

sjunky13 said:


> That looks really nice. What Rolex is that?





dialv said:


> Love your bracelet kat.



Thank you! Sjunky I'm not sure, it was a gift, I believe it's the ladies size in rose gold stainless steel. For years I wanted the Daytona but after wearing this small size face I realize the Daytona would probably be huge on me!


----------



## bb10lue

I have a cuff in YG and full bangle in RG. The YG cuff was a gift from DF, so no complaints...however,the full bangle is so much more comfortable to wear...


----------



## kat99

^ that's true, sometimes the cuff gets "caught" at an uncomfortable angle. I don't really mind it though.


Silly photo from my blog where you can see the RG cuff and how it "wears"


----------



## neenabengal

Thanks for the pics kat99. Your bracelet is truly lovely!! Could you describe what you mean about the cuff getting caught at uncomfortable angle? 

Vuittonslover - I understand the concept of the love bracelet but the cuff is something I love and want to buy for myself. If I was engaged or married I would like the symbolism of the full bracelet but for now, I just want to buy some classic bling for myself


----------



## kat99

neenabengal said:


> Thanks for the pics kat99. Your bracelet is truly lovely!! Could you describe what you mean about the cuff getting caught at uncomfortable angle?
> 
> Vuittonslover - I understand the concept of the love bracelet but the cuff is something I love and want to buy for myself. If I was engaged or married I would like the symbolism of the full bracelet but for now, I just want to buy some classic bling for myself



Sometimes the cuff will "flip" a bit and get caught at an uncomfortable angle on the wrist - the opening should naturally be on the underside of the wrist, right? But sometimes it'll just get caught on the side of the wrist, if that makes sense...you just have to adjust it back. Hope that helps !


----------



## cowbelle

kat99 said:


> ^ that's true, sometimes the cuff gets "caught" at an uncomfortable angle. I don't really mind it though.
> 
> 
> Silly photo from my blog where you can see the RG cuff and how it "wears"
> 
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-w4GoL6hJDHM/TYf7dT0f_nI/AAAAAAAABME/8ttg8ALICLs/s640/furmodel.JPG




Love your Alhambra necklace plus you have a perfect figure!


----------



## kat99

cowbelle said:


> Love your Alhambra necklace plus you have a perfect figure!



Omg thank you but you are far from the truth, I am soo short! But such a sweet thing to say


----------



## neenabengal

kat99 said:


> Sometimes the cuff will "flip" a bit and get caught at an uncomfortable angle on the wrist - the opening should naturally be on the underside of the wrist, right? But sometimes it'll just get caught on the side of the wrist, if that makes sense...you just have to adjust it back. Hope that helps !



Yes that makes sense thanks kat99


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kat99 said:


> ^ that's true, sometimes the cuff gets "caught" at an uncomfortable angle. I don't really mind it though.
> 
> 
> Silly photo from my blog where you can see the RG cuff and how it "wears"
> 
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-w4GoL6hJDHM/TYf7dT0f_nI/AAAAAAAABME/8ttg8ALICLs/s640/furmodel.JPG



Wow what a lovely pic! I love your cuff but also adore your VCA necklace!!! I recently purchased the 5 motif onyx bracelet and was thinking of getting the 10 motif necklace and attach both to wear as a 15 motif necklace =) is yours a 20 motif?


----------



## kat99

cowbelle said:


> Love your Alhambra necklace plus you have a perfect figure!





Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Wow what a lovely pic! I love your cuff but also adore your VCA necklace!!! I recently purchased the 5 motif onyx bracelet and was thinking of getting the 10 motif necklace and attach both to wear as a 15 motif necklace =) is yours a 20 motif?




Hi! Yes it's a 20 motif  I do often wish I had gotten a necklace and a bracelet or something so I could have more flexibility. I love onyx  Your set sounds like it will be lovely!


----------



## shoppinglvr

I have been drooling over all you lovely ladies love bangles. I am very interested in the cuff since I don't think I would want to wear it every day and this would be easier to take on and off. How do you ladies like your cuffs and could u post pics if possible? Thx!


----------



## bigheart

i have the yellow gold one, i like it, i work in an environment where it is not feasible to wear jewelry and i am not sure i would like wearing it all the time if i could so i think it's a good option


----------



## Bethc

I have 2 cuffs, a WG/diamond and a RG.  I tend to take my jewelry off at home, this option works better for me and I love them!


----------



## beachy10

I don't own love but I tried on the cuff and much prefer it to the bangle. It didn't get stuck on my wrist like the bangle did.


----------



## shoppinglvr

I am about to go ahead with my purchase but am confused abt sizing. My wrist measures 6 1/2 inches around. Should I go with a size 17 or 18? I do like my bangles loose and to be able to move around on my wrist. Do u think the 18 would fall off? Thanks!


----------



## pigleto972001

I posted this in another thread. Hope it helps:

I have a cuff and bracelet. My cuff is 19 and the bracelet is 18. I wish I had the 18 on the cuff (it was my first Love purchase) because sometimes when it gets too close to my hand it can flip half over and I have to pop it back in place. It fits more loosely, but does tend to flip around. (It was my first purchase and I'd lost a bit of weight after it.)
I'd say try the cuff if you can and make sure it doesn't flip too easily.


----------



## shoppinglvr

I would love to try it on but I am ordering it over the phone so i am taking the SA word for it. I called practically every boutique asking for their recommendation and most said 18, few 17 and a couple of 16's also. So i am going to cross my fingers and hope for the best! I am lucky enough to get it at the old price of $3500 for YG so I am not letting this one go!


----------



## almostaddict

Go for it


----------



## kohl_mascara

I think you should get 18.  My right wrist is 5.75" and I got the 17 (bracelet) and it's perfect.  It's loose and hangs on my wrist and isn't too tight.  For my left wrist, since it's smaller (5.5") I was sized for a 16, so I think you should def get 18 because 17 might be too tight.  But then again I have the bracelet and not the cuff. . .but I remember reading that you should get a size bigger than the bracelet for the cuff.


----------



## missD

Yup 18 cuff openings run smallish, I wear 16 in bracelet, 17 in cuff. My chain bracelets measure 6.5" which is roomy enough for my 5" sth wrists.


----------



## shoppinglvr

Thanks all! I am anxiously waiting to get my cuff, the SA sent it off to Cartier for a polishing since there were a few scratches on it and I told her I am verrrry particular about my jewelry. Can't wait!!


----------



## XCCX

Hi!

I am thinking to pull the trigger and get my 1st Love piece, I want the cuff for its easy removal and convinience. I can't decide about the size though. The SA told me that the cuff is supposed to be fitted nore than the bracelet. What do you guys think? Have you tried both?
If any of you own a cuff please post pictures!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## goyardlover

I recently tried the cuff on when I was deciding between the two.   I initially wanted it for the convenience of removing it as well. However, when I tried it on, I found that it dug into my wrist...Also, I figured that the bracelet is really more classic and that I would regret not getting it instead.....hope this helps


----------



## Greentea

Fun! The cuff should be more fitted - it's just a different look than the bracelet. I tried both and bought the bracelet because I liked the idea of leaving it on all the time.


----------



## darkangel07760

Yep, the cuff needs to be more fitted so that it doesn't turn sideways and slip off of your wrist!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Here is my RG cuff:






I wouldn't say it is fitted: it can go up and dowm my wrist a couple of inches. And there is absolutely no way it slips off!
As a rule, if you can wear your jewellery 24/7, get a bracelet. If, like me, you have to remove it by the end of the day, get a cuff. You won't regret it!


----------



## XCCX

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Here is my RG cuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say it is fitted: it can go up and dowm my wrist a couple of inches. And there is absolutely no way it slips off!
> As a rule, if you can wear your jewellery 24/7, get a bracelet. If, like me, you have to remove it by the end of the day, get a cuff. You won't regret it!



Lovely! What size is yours?


----------



## Bethc

I have 2 cuffs, one is a size larger than the other (I lost weight), but they're not tight, they move up and down my wrist all the time.  I couldn't get used to wearing my jewelry 24/7 either.

please post pics when you get yours!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

xactreality said:


> Lovely! What size is yours?


 
Thanks! Mine is size 18.


----------



## scarlet555

Cuff and bracelet same size side by side, will note that cuff is smaller than the bracelet.  Not sure if this helps.


----------



## XCCX

scarlet555 said:


> Cuff and bracelet same size side by side, will note that cuff is smaller than the bracelet.  Not sure if this helps.



Thanks! That makes sense. It explains why when I tried a size 17 cuff it was more fitted than size 17 bracelets that I see modelled here. Ofcourse it depends on the wrist but still the difference was big!


----------



## chanel-girl

goyardlover said:


> I recently tried the cuff on when I was deciding between the two.   I initially wanted it for the convenience of removing it as well. However, when I tried it on, I found that it dug into my wrist...Also, I figured that the bracelet is really more classic and that I would regret not getting it instead.....hope this helps



I had the same exact experience as goyardlover, I originally wanted the cuff to be able to take it off but really loved the classic bracelet and with the help of Tpfers I was leaning torwards the bracelet. When I tried them on for the first time the cuff was very hard to get on and off and left red welts on my arm and I still had a lot of room, it wasn't at all tight. It also pinched me when I put my wrist down. I am very glad that I went with the bracelet, it is very comfortable and you get used to wearing it all the time.


----------



## XCCX

I finally made up my mind aaaaaaaaaaand purchased my dream bracelet!!!!!!!!!!

stay tuned for a reveal!!!!!


----------



## chanel-girl

So exciting!!! congrats! Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Lanier

Congratulations!! I think you made a great choice with the bracelet!


----------



## Kathd

Yay!! Congrats! Can't wait for the pics!!


----------



## XCCX

It sure deserves its own thread! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-dream-love-piece-717756.html#post20458009


----------



## tosh

I already own the YG Love Cuff and now thanks to this forum, I find myself wanting another one 
I'm thinking of getting the x-tra large YG cuff ( if I can find it) or a RG cuff.
What do you think I should do?
I'm not a big fan of WG, so I know that I don't want that color.
Thanks!


----------



## sjunky13

RG with diamond. How about a larger bracelet to slip on and off?


----------



## TravelBug

I'd get the RG so when stacked together you can tell the difference.  If you don't plan on wearing them together then I think either one would be lovely.  I love how you can take the cuffs on and off so easily so you can play with different ones and combos often.


----------



## pamella

I think the RG would be so beautiful with your YG cuff, and I am loving my YG cuff, & the ease in taking it off and on. Now you have me wanting a RG too! The two would be
beautiful together.


----------



## AnnaKian

I saw the X-large cuff about two years ago at Cartier. It's a beautiful piece, but a bit too masculine to my taste. I would go for the RG cuff, Cartiers RG is very pretty. You should try it though, to see how it looks with your skintone. Good luck!


----------



## Marmel

I am currently dreaming and thinking and planning to get the RG cuff - so my vote goes for that one...!! 

Do you prefer the cuff to the closed bracelet for the convenience of taking it off easily? and is it easy and comfortable to wear every day? I don't mean to hi-jack your thread I am just obsessing a bit at the moment about the difference and I have read that you love the cuff design...TIA


----------



## beachy10

I would do the RG. It's such a gorgeous color.


----------



## Sammyjoe

RG would be a lovely choice. I think the thicker love is just a bit too chunky, I have not worn it so it might look different irl.


----------



## Chloe

i'm having a similar issue. I just got the WG cuff with diamond and I'm going gaga over getting another one!

I love the RG and i think it complements the YG so nicely - a very subtle difference... but makes each piece standout on it's own. A RG with diamond would look gorgeous next to the YG cuff.


----------



## flower28

Hi ladies!

I am thinking of buying the Cartier Love Cuff in RG and would like to know more about the size.

I do not want the cuff to be really tight but also not too loose. But if it is not snug fit, does it fall off easily?? 

Does anyone have the Love Cuff and can help me decide?


----------



## radio_shrink

flower28 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am thinking of buying the Cartier Love Cuff in RG and would like to know more about the size.
> 
> I do not want the cuff to be really tight but also not too loose. But if it is not snug fit, does it fall off easily??
> 
> Does anyone have the Love Cuff and can help me decide?



The cuffs come in several sizes from 16-21, so it really depends what size you are ordering and what size your wrist is, that determines the fit of the bracelet. If you have a 16 cm wrist, a size 19 will be much to large for you. However if you have a 20 cm wrist, a size 19 will obviously be too tight for your wrist....
cartier recommends sizing up 1 cm larger than your wrist size if you want a tighter fit, and 2 cm if you want a looser fit.. (ex. if your wrist size is 16cm you would get a size 18 for a loose fit). 
As a general rule of thumb, the Love cuff fits slightly tighter than the Love bracelet in the same size. 

HTH!


----------



## flower28

Thanks for your answer!

My wrist is 14 cm, so would size 16 be already loose fit?


----------



## pamella

flower28 said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> My wrist is 14 cm, so would size 16 be already loose fit?



My right wrist is also 14 cm, and I was told to get the 17 cuff. I wanted it
to be slightly loose so that it could move around 3 inches up or down. They
didn't have a 16 in the store for me to try, but the 17 fit. He said the 16 might
be too tight to get on.  I wear a size 16 in the bracelet though. You are right 
in that if it is not snug, it will fall off.  You really need to try one on at the
boutique.  Hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I don't live near a Cartier to try these on, but I have a 15cm wrist and ordered the RG cuff in a size 17.  I hope it fits!!!


----------



## flower28

Thanks for your answers, I think I will get the cuff in size 17 so that it is not too snug... 

@pamella: Do you have modelling pictures of your love cuff?


----------



## JNP

I purchased a Love cuff a few years ago - cant remember the size but in the years that followed I lost a considerable amount of weight and now I can't wear the cuff because it comes off so easily.  So just me mindful of not getting one that's too big.


----------



## pamella

flower28 said:


> Thanks for your answers, I think I will get the cuff in size 17 so that it is not too snug...
> 
> @pamella: Do you have modelling pictures of your love cuff?



*flower,* here are two pics of my size 17 cuff and the way it fits


----------



## flower28

Wow, thanks for the pics!

The cuff looks really gorgeous!

Next Wednesday I am going to Cartier to try both the bangle and the cuff...

I am already excited!!!


----------



## flower28

@ pamella 

Wow, your cuff looks gorgeous!! 

Does your cuff fall off easily or don't you have any problems with this at all?


----------



## pamella

flower28 said:


> @ pamella
> 
> Wow, your cuff looks gorgeous!!
> 
> Does your cuff fall off easily or don't you have any problems with this at all?



Thank you *flower,* my cuff does not fall off easily, however, my SA
had to pinch it together more for me so that I felt more secure.  I was worried
that it could come off.  I probably should have got a 16, but in searching there
were none in the US at all.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Great pics!!  I'm dying waiting for mine to come in.


----------



## flower28

I think your cuff looks great, it should not be any tighter.

Well, I guess I will try both the cuff and the bangle to see with which I feel more comfortable. 

I am not sure because I actually prefer taking my jewelry off before showering and sleeping, but there is something I really like about the bangle. 

Cuff, bangle, cuff, bangle... hope I will know more on Wednesday!


----------



## cartier101

Anyone have a cuff for several years. Any regrets?  Debating if I should wait 6-9 months for a cuff with a single diamond.  Not sure if it's worth it and just get the love bracelet.  Also, anyone wear a love bracelet in which they can slip their hands out?


----------



## flower28

I do not own a cuff, but I tried one at a Cartier boutique.

For me, they were just uncomfortable because they slip around strangely and leave red marks (in my case for more than six hours).

This is the main reason why I chose the bangle, which is much more comfortable to wear.


----------



## Samia

^ I agree with red marks, but the SA said in time it will get easy to put it on however I can't imagine how?
I would still get the cuff as I just cannot sleep with jewelry on.


----------



## flower28

I also cannot imagine that the skin gets "used to it".

Well, at first I also thought that I could never sleep with jewellery on. But it is really no problem.

However, the only jewellery I "accept" on me while sleeping is the Love bangle. I love it so much that I would never want to take it off anymore!!


----------



## Samia

Just to add as a reference for others, my wrist is 15cm and I tried on the 17 and 18. 18 was more comfortable, plus I like my bracelets to be able to move a little and not be very snug.


----------



## cartier101

Hi, Thanks for your comment. How about traveling. I've heard issue with beeps going off.  The other main reason for cuff was that it had the small diamond...Never thought I would have to wait 6-9 months to wait though...Wondering if their going to discontinue.    Also, can I ask what size your wrist is and what size you got?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Red marks?  I haven't experienced this.  Are they from putting the cuff on, or from the cuff being too tight after it's on?

I've worn my cuff every day since i got it, sometimes deciding to switch wrists in the middle of the day (re-allocating my stack) just because I felt like it.  SO nice that it's removable!!!  I may get another cuff in the future, but not a bracelet!

Size 17 on a 15cm wrist.


----------



## cartier101

Hi, 
Did you have a 6-9 month wait for getting the WG cuff with diamond.  They are telling me I would have to wait 6-9 months for yg cuff with diamond...therefore, debating if I should just get bracelet....


----------



## flower28

The red marks were from putting the cuff on and removing it afterwards. 

I have a 14 cm wrist and tried the cuff in 17 but it did not feel nice at all.

Maybe everyone's different, surely also depends on the wrist shape.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Do they make the wider cuff in RG?

Go for the RG one next.  I think it'd pair beautifully with your YG!


----------



## faintlymacabre

flower28 said:


> Maybe everyone's different, surely also depends on the wrist shape.


 
Definitely...  I was surprised at how oval-shaped the cuff was, but luckily, that's how my wrist is shaped.  Those with rounder wrists should probably stick to the bracelet.


----------



## flower28

Yes, for me a bangle is and feels much better.

I think you definitely have to try it on before purchasing it.


----------



## Samia

flower28 said:


> The red marks were from putting the cuff on and removing it afterwards.
> 
> I have a 14 cm wrist and tried the cuff in 17 but it did not feel nice at all.
> 
> Maybe everyone's different, surely also depends on the wrist shape.



Same for me, putting it on and removing it.


----------



## flower28

Also, it was rather difficult to get the 17 on although I only have a 14cm wrist. Needed to force it quite a lot.


----------



## Samia

^ I didn't have to force mine but still left red marks for hours


----------



## chicmom78

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Red marks?  I haven't experienced this.  Are they from putting the cuff on, or from the cuff being too tight after it's on?
> 
> I've worn my cuff every day since i got it, sometimes deciding to switch wrists in the middle of the day (re-allocating my stack) just because I felt like it.  SO nice that it's removable!!!  I may get another cuff in the future, but not a bracelet!
> 
> Size 17 on a 15cm wrist.



Gosh I just love looking at your cuff!!


----------



## TravelBug

My wrists are 15-16cm (right wrist feels bigger than the left).  I have both a 17 and an 18 cuff.  The 17 feels kind of tight on my right wrist, the 18 is loose and I can slide it up a little bit so it won't bang on my laptop.  At first I'd get red welts from putting it on and taking it off but I found a way to wriggle it on without the welts - I put some lotion on first and relax my wrist a little.  After a few tries I can do it now without the lotion, in less than 2 seconds.  It just takes some getting used to.


----------



## LVoeletters

I know the price point of the cuff is alluring to those who want the bangle... but  has anyone bought the cuff and regretted not buying the bangle?


----------



## alf13

For me, it's the opposite. My first Love was a bangle, and I really regretted not getting the cuff instead. My second was a cuff. I feel more secure with the cuff as it's worry-free. I can take it off whenever I want to, and I don't have to worry about tightening screws or accidentally damaging the connector piece. No matter what people say about being able to wear the bangle 24/7, no piece of gold jewelry is meant to be worn every second of the day. I would never wear my jewelry swimming or on the beach. Chlorine is corrosive to gold alloys, and sand is abrasive and not good for the longevity of the screws. I would rather take care of my jewelry and have it last longer, and being able to conveniently remove the cuff makes that much easier for me to do.


----------



## darkangel07760

alf13 said:


> For me, it's the opposite. My first Love was a bangle, and I really regretted not getting the cuff instead. My second was a cuff. I feel more secure with the cuff as it's worry-free. I can take it off whenever I want to, and I don't have to worry about tightening screws or accidentally damaging the connector piece. No matter what people say about being able to wear the bangle 24/7, no piece of gold jewelry is meant to be worn every second of the day. I would never wear my jewelry swimming or on the beach. Chlorine is corrosive to gold alloys, and sand is abrasive and not good for the longevity of the screws. I would rather take care of my jewelry and have it last longer, and being able to conveniently remove the cuff makes that much easier for me to do.



That is a good point!


----------



## bigheart

i have the cuff and am not sorry about that, i simply cannot wear a piece of jewelry 24/7 due to my job and preferences so the cuff works for me, it is just a matter of what each person prefers, i do think the bangles are gorgeous, they just do not fit my life and the cuff is a way for me to get a similar look


----------



## surfergirljen

alf13 said:


> For me, it's the opposite. My first Love was a bangle, and I really regretted not getting the cuff instead. My second was a cuff. I feel more secure with the cuff as it's worry-free. I can take it off whenever I want to, and I don't have to worry about tightening screws or accidentally damaging the connector piece. No matter what people say about being able to wear the bangle 24/7, no piece of gold jewelry is meant to be worn every second of the day. I would never wear my jewelry swimming or on the beach. Chlorine is corrosive to gold alloys, and sand is abrasive and not good for the longevity of the screws. I would rather take care of my jewelry and have it last longer, and being able to conveniently remove the cuff makes that much easier for me to do.



this!!!  love my bangle but cannot commit to it all the time like some here can.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

How much is the cuff?  I kinda wish I purchased the cuff instead. I've only worn my bangle a few times so each time I wear it, it comes off. I'm afraid the screws might get stripped. Can that happen?  I'm a SAHM so I see no point wearing it daily while doing housework and getting unnecessary scratches.


----------



## tosh

Nope, I'm happy that I bought the cuff and not the bangle.
At first it was alittle tight and hard to get off and on, but now it goes on my wrist easily and I like being able to take it off and on.


----------



## Phillyfan

Interesting ? since I was just thinking about this the other night. I have a WG bangle, a RG cuff and a YG cuff. My YG cuff is the newest of the 3. I bought it because it was a lot less $ than the bangle. However, since my mom was robbed last week of all of her jewelry at home, I became paranoid of my unworn jewelry items. So I ran everything over to my safe deposit box at bank. If my cuffs were bangles, they'd be on me 24-7 and I would not have to worry about theft.


----------



## flower28

I was torn between the bangle and the cuff. But in the end I decided to go for the bangle because the cuff was hard to get on and off and it left marks on my skin (for hours!). When I do housework or other stuff where my bangle could get damaged, I just put on a sweat band to protect it 

I don't know why I think this, but I feel that the cuff seems more like an ordinary piece of jewellery whereas the bangle is more unique... I know it's strange, seeing that they both have the same design. 

But after all, I prefer the bangle!


----------



## tutushopper

I never gave a second thought to having the bangle; the whole idea was to have the "love" always on my wrist, as it was a gift from my then fiance, and I never took it off.  Now that I have started to wear it again, I don't plan on taking it off anymore.  Mine is the old style, and I never had a screw come loose in years of wearing it.  

I had a jeweler at Tiffany & Co. tell me to always wear my fine jewelry (diamonds & platinum) because they could always clean it, and I would never lose it.  Good advice; the only time I have lost things is when I took them off.  I also wore 18k (the Cartier bangle) as well in chlorine.  I only took off silver, as I know chlorine isn't good for that metal.


----------



## inkyl

I bought the bangle early last year; I knew that if I went with the cuff that I would never wear it because I can take it off at the end of the day. I tend to not wear my jewelry out of laziness/forgetfulness so getting the bangle meant I could just set it and forget it lol! So now if I'm in a hurry to leave the house in the morning I'm guaranteed to be wearing a cute bracelet.

Also, I wore my bangle at the pool all of last summer with no problems, hth!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm considering my first love bangle to be the cuff
It's a lot cheaper just so I can have one quicker 
Also the love bangle I want is the one with 4 diamonds so that's why the cuff is more of affordable
I am planning on wearing both a cuff and bangle one day
What are your opinions on wearing the cuff with the bangle 
My dream collection would be
Yg cuff
Rg or yg bangle 4 diamonds
Wg diamond pave bangle (if I'm ever super fortunate)

My fiancé also likes the idea of both having the cuff mine would be yg his wg
Would like matching but different metal tastes for the cuff so thinking of engraving inside if carrier offer this

Does anyone own the cuff or a combination of the bangles and wouldn't mind sharing pics?

Also does the cuff ever fall off
I'm pregnant and over weight not massively but im not happy with it and after pregnancy plan on trying to lose the weight so am concerned the cuff would fall off due to weight loss or could I just wedge it a bit higher up my arm . I was hoping the gap in the cuff is smaller than my bone structure so it won't rally off now matter what weight loss 
Any info would be really appreciated and sorry if my questions sound silly I've never tried one on before


----------



## schadenfreude

I tried stacking a cuff and a bangle, but didn't like it because the shapes are so different. I ended up exchanging the cuff for a second bangle. Some people don't mind though. If you do a search, there are a few threads about this topic with pictures.


----------



## designerdiva40

I too tried the cuff on in Cartier but I found it wasn't a great fit with my YG bangle its a completely different shape so I plan on buying another bangle. HTH


----------



## beachy10

have you tried on the cuff and bangle? I thought they fit differently.  I couldn't move my wrist well with the cuff. I ended up getting the bangle and stack two together.


----------



## chicmom78

If you look in the Cartier love discussion thread on page 5 someone has pics of the comparison of both cuff and bangle, both on the wrist and off so you can see the difference


----------



## xblackxstarx

I haven't ever tried on either
I was thinking of wearing the cuff on one arm and the bangle on the other if the dont go well together 
Has anyone had problems with it falling off?
Thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## BlueLoula

CArtier lover need ur help !!
Can u post pics of ur cartier cuff and can u show me where the cartier is written ?? 

Trying to authenticate a cuff !!!!


----------



## charliefarlie

Any one with the CUFF, please could you answer the following 2 questions for me? I would be eternally grateful!

a) How big is the opening in your cuff?

b) What size is your cuff?

Thank you


----------



## Phillyfan

I have no idea how big the opening is. And I can't measure for you at the moment cause it is in a safe at another location. But I have 2 cuffs (1 YG & 1 RG) both in size 17.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Size 17.  The opening is a touch under 1".


----------



## charliefarlie

Thank you Phillyfan!

FM that is brilliant, thank you! I don't suppose you tried on any other sizes when you bought yours did you? I have big wrists so would need a size 18 or 19, do you reckon the opening would be proportionately bigger? Excellent photo, very helpful


----------



## Harper Quinn

charliefarlie said:


> Thank you Phillyfan!
> 
> FM that is brilliant, thank you! I don't suppose you tried on any other sizes when you bought yours did you? I have big wrists so would need a size 18 or 19, do you reckon the opening would be proportionately bigger? Excellent photo, very helpful



I also have the size 17andI remember 16 being too tight and 18 kept turning around my wrist. As the only way to put the cuff on would be via the opening I would assume the bigger sizes would have larger openings. Can you not try it on?


----------



## Crusher3200

Is it safe wearing the love CUFF in terms of it not falling off? I feel as though it looks to fall off relatively easily and it would suck to lose it. I would try it out in stores but I live hours away from one, and so I will buy it online.

Will it be secure doing everyday things 24/7 like sleeping, showering, eating, etc? If I could I would get the love bracelet for security, but the cuff seems to suit my lifestyle more such that I can take it off during my frequent flight traveling.


----------



## Bagaday

I have the cuff & love it. I do everything in it and have never felt as though I would lose it. It fits my wrist very comfortably.


----------



## rabbits

Nope, never had a problem with falling off, snagging etc. I can fit both a 16 and 17, and eventually went for the 17. Even with the looser fit, its fine (despite running after two kids!)


----------



## faintlymacabre

I wear mine every day, and not once has it even come close to falling off.  IMO, it's more secure than the bracelet with all these stories about screws randomly coming loose, bracelet coming apart, etc.


----------



## XCCX

I have to agree with everyone, mine is size 17 and it is super comfy and secure!


----------



## lulilu

I find the regular bracelet more comfortable.  JMO


----------



## stmary

I have really skinny wrist (I wish the rest of my body are) and initially I intend to get the cuff but after trying it I decided to go for the bracelet as it feels more comfortable and secure for me. When I shake my hand a few times the cuff started to move around and I just dont feel secure about it. I guess it all depends on your wrist shape and you really have to try and see if it is for you.


----------



## Alex Cheng

I'd like to know more too about the security of the bracelet.  I have the same dilemma whether to get the cuff or bracelet in terms of falling off.


----------



## kat99

Yes very safe, I've owned it for around 5 years and worn it lots and it has never ever fallen off.


----------



## JOJA

Sorry to create another thread about this.  I know we have a million and one at this point.  I just don't want this to get lost in the other threads ~

I have a 14 3/4cm wrist ~ I tried on the size 17 cuff and it was big, the opening was too big for my comfort and it felt like the cuff could almost come off if it turned a certain way.  My SA ordered me the 16 to try and I am hoping it fits to my liking.

While I was at the store I was sized for the bracelet as well.  I tried on both the 16 and 17.  The 17 moved around too much for me.  The 16 fit perfectly but there wasn't enough room for it to spin (on its own, I think if I manually did it I could spin it ~ hope that makes sense).

I want the cuff ~ I can't wear jewelry 24/7, I am the type where I get home and I take all my jewelry off.  I am just really nervous that the 16 won't fit me now after how big the 17 was on me (the SA was shocked it was so big on me).  I am so upset because I REALLY want the cuff.   Has anyone not been able to get the cuff due to having a tiny wrist?

This is turning out to be such a process ~ I thought the hardest decision would be the color (rose vs. yellow).  I settled on yellow.  
Any thoughts / suggestions / reassurance would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## skyqueen

Can Cartier get a 16 cuff for you to try?


----------



## JOJA

skyqueen said:


> Can Cartier get a 16 cuff for you to try?



Yes, she is having one shipped to the store for me.  I am just nervous it will be too big because the 17 was really big on me.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I have a 15cm wrist and the size 17 cuff.  I'm surprised it was too large on you!  Hopefully the 16 will be better.

I sort of feel like the cuff can never just "come off" accidentally, even if it's looser on the wrist.  The opening is only about an inch!


----------



## JOJA

faintlymacabre said:


> I have a 15cm wrist and the size 17 cuff.  I'm surprised it was too large on you!  Hopefully the 16 will be better.
> 
> I sort of feel like the cuff can never just "come off" accidentally, even if it's looser on the wrist.  The opening is only about an inch!




That's what I thought until I had it on and if I turned my wrist it literally could fall off.  The opening was actually big imo.  I'm seriously wondering if it was a bigger size ~ the cuff looked small but the opening wasn't small at all.  

I just found out the size 16 is in so I am going to go in and see it either today or tomorrow.  I am hoping for the best!


----------



## JOJA

I got it!!!  I actually went with the size 17.  The 16 was so tiny I could barely get in on and off.  
I totally understand why everyone goes nuts over this bracelet (or cuff in my case).  It really is worth every single penny (although, I do wish I purchased it years ago when it was way less, but oh well).  Everytime I look at my wrist, I smile ear to ear.  I am SO happy!!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Congrats! Could you do a reveal or model pic? I don't think I have actually see a pic of the cuff with the opening showing.


----------



## etk123

Yay we'd love to see it!


----------



## oyita

I have a similar wrist size and i regretted the size 17..
I am waiting to exchange with 16...

Do you posting a reveal with the opening and side fit?


----------



## JOJA

My SA got both the 16 and 17 for me to try on.  The 16 was TINY, I couldn't even get it on my wrist without jamming it on.  At first I thought the 17 was too big but it's not at all, it's actually perfect for my wrist.  I was glad I got to try on both sizes because I always would have wondered if I made the right choice.  Now, I am positive I did.


----------



## XCCX

JOJA said:


> My SA got both the 16 and 17 for me to try on.  The 16 was TINY, I couldn't even get it on my wrist without jamming it on.  At first I thought the 17 was too big but it's not at all, it's actually perfect for my wrist.  I was glad I got to try on both sizes because I always would have wondered if I made the right choice.  Now, I am positive I did.



Congrats!!! Please show us!

I think that size 17 bracelet is slightly larger than size 17 cuff, that's why the cuff fits you while the bracelet is so big


----------



## oyita

xactreality said:


> Congrats!!! Please show us!
> 
> I think that size 17 bracelet is slightly larger than size 17 cuff, that's why the cuff fits you while the bracelet is so big


the cuff is wider horizontally and kind of narrower vertically

yeah, please do show us!


----------



## JOJA

Sorry, no pictures.  I don't like to post pics on here because I can't go back and edit or delete them if I want to at a later time.  I like to have ownership of my pics and since I have no idea how to watermark I just rather not post them.


----------



## JOJA

xactreality said:


> Congrats!!! Please show us!
> 
> I think that size 17 bracelet is slightly larger than size 17 cuff, that's why the cuff fits you while the bracelet is so big



Yes, that is what my SA said ~ I am a 16 in the bracelet and a 17 in the cuff.


----------



## Jeanek

I'm so glad to read this. I have a 5.25 inch wrist & thought there'd be no way one would fit me, although it sounds like cuff only for me..... I'm excited now! I'm glad it all worked out for you! 

If you upload to photobucket & post the link, you can delete the image from photobucket any time.


----------



## chris_sd

I asked my sa ,she told me its not. But someone here mentioned that I will discontinue...I'm confused now...


----------



## miss21

Hi,
I was thinking of purchasing the white gold cuff with diamonds and was wondering if anyone here could help answer any of these questions..
1. What are the number of diamond options the cuff can have?
2. What is the current price of each option?

I saw this picture from another forumer and wanted to see if anyone knew which diamond option it was and how much it costs USD$



Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Suzie

I thought that the WG cuff only had 1 diamond.


----------



## alf13

I'm confused, too. One SA told me that it was being discontinued, but then a different SA told me it wasn't. Argh.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I have no idea whether it is or not but I think it would be a silly decision if they did - the cuff is the perfect option for those of us who love the design of the bracelet but don't want to/can't wear it on their wrist 24-7. I love my YG one and am/was thinking of adding a WG with diamonds at some point


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> I thought that the WG cuff only had 1 diamond.



Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Carnel

It looks like The cuff in your picture was customized assuming it's not a fake. Love cuffs are only available with one diamond and it's not set like the bracelet shown in your picture. Hope this helps, the YG with one diamond currently costs 5350 USD before tax.


----------



## miss21

Carnel said:


> It looks like The cuff in your picture was customized assuming it's not a fake. Love cuffs are only available with one diamond and it's not set like the bracelet shown in your picture. Hope this helps, the YG with one diamond currently costs 5350 USD before tax.


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Phillyfan

I have 2 Cartier cuffs and I'm glad I purchased them in 2008 and 2011! One is RG and the other is YG. I love them! Just had a few questions for cuff owners and/or experts:

1) Do you prefer cuff to bangle?
2) Do you stack cuff or wear just one alone?
3) Are you happy that cuff is being discontinued?
4) Why do you think it is discontinued or do you not really care?!
5) Are you ever afraid that cuff might fall of your wrist?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1) Do you prefer cuff to bangle?

*I only have the cuff, originally wanted a bangle but fell in love with the cuff when I realised I could have the look of the bangle with the versatility of the cuff in taking it on/off, switching wrists etc.  I take off all my jewellery when I clean, shower and sleep with the exception of my diamond studs so being able to remove the cuff is essential!*

 2) Do you stack cuff or wear just one alone?

*I normally wear mine on its own but sometimes stack it with my Tiffany DBTY bracelet.  I am planning to buy a Hermes Clic Clac soon to wear with it *

 3) Are you happy that cuff is being discontinued?

*Nooooo!  I was hoping to buy a WG with diamond or RG cuff to stack with my YG at some point...*

4) Why do you think it is discontinued or do you not really care?!

*I don't know why, perhaps because the cuff is at a slightly more appealing price point and more people will buy the pricier bangle if they don't offer the cuff option?*

 5) Are you ever afraid that cuff might fall of your wrist?

*Not at all, I like a close fit anyway - mine is a size 17 and there is not much movement on my wrist.  Also, the opening is so small that there is no danger that it could ever fall off, only if someone bought one that was several sizes too big for them.*


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Ladies I have a bracelet in a size 18. It has some give and is not super tight. Do you think a size 17 cuff would fit, or do you think a size 18 were be better? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phillyfan

^Thanks for responding! I did not notice that there is already a Cartier cuff discussion thread....


----------



## chris_sd

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Ladies I have a bracelet in a size 18. It has some give and is not super tight. Do you think a size 17 cuff would fit, or do you think a size 18 were be better? Thanks in advance.




i guess cuff should be one size larger than bracelet?


----------



## Lovefour

i was told yesterday in king of prussia store it is not being discontinued.


----------



## XCCX

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Ladies I have a bracelet in a size 18. It has some give and is not super tight. Do you think a size 17 cuff would fit, or do you think a size 18 were be better? Thanks in advance.



The cuff should be larger than the bracelet


----------



## Audrey_S

kat99 said:


> ^ that's true, sometimes the cuff gets "caught" at an uncomfortable angle. I don't really mind it though.
> 
> 
> Silly photo from my blog where you can see the RG cuff and how it "wears"
> 
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-w4GoL6hJDHM/TYf7dT0f_nI/AAAAAAAABME/8ttg8ALICLs/s640/furmodel.JPG


Hi Kat:  Really love your outfit and your jewellery is absolutely beautiful and tastefully put together with your outfit!  Noticed you also wear the Love Bangle and I like the way it sits on your wrist!!  May I ask if this fit is snug on your wrist or loose?  I'm debating if I want to get it snug or loose and I love the way it sits on your wrist!


----------



## Audrey_S

I"m just wondering how the cuff should fit?  Is it supposed to fit snug or loose or more personal preference?  the SA at the store told me it should slide easily over the wrist when I raise and lower my hands vertically.  Any thoughts?  The size 16 just fits but is nasty to put on and off (lots of red marks) while 17 is easier to get into my wrist and slides over my wrist bone when I raise my hand but has a looser fit.  With the oval design I'm tempted to think that the cuff is supposed to fit snug but I see that a lot of ppl also prefer it loose?  Need some help please.


----------



## JOJA

Audrey_S said:


> I"m just wondering how the cuff should fit?  Is it supposed to fit snug or loose or more personal preference?  the SA at the store told me it should slide easily over the wrist when I raise and lower my hands vertically.  Any thoughts?  The size 16 just fits but is nasty to put on and off (lots of red marks) while 17 is easier to get into my wrist and slides over my wrist bone when I raise my hand but has a looser fit.  With the oval design I'm tempted to think that the cuff is supposed to fit snug but I see that a lot of ppl also prefer it loose?  Need some help please.



Total personal preference.  I originally purchased the size 17 cuff and thought it was perfect, I had tried on the 16 an thought it was too tight.  After a few days I felt the size 17 was too big and was nervous it would somehow fall off (not sure it would have, but I was nervous and would constantly check it).  I exchanged it for the size 16 and after wearing that for a few days I can say that was the correct size for me.  It fit perfect, not loose and not tight.  
However, in the end I exchanged the cuff and purchased the full bangle (size 16). 

Good luck!!


----------



## chris_sd

I'm just curious are love bracelet and cuff handmade? Are letters inside are handmade too? Thanks.


----------



## ckh04

xactreality said:


> The cuff should be larger than the bracelet



I posted this in another thread, but it isn't getting much traction, and then I saw this post!  Is there any particular reason why the cuff and bracelet should be different sizes?  I have been debating getting the bracelet in a 16 or 17 and cannot decide.  I think the 16 has the better fit, but I don't want to run into the issue of them sliding over each other, so I would get the 17 in that case.  What do you think?


----------



## JOJA

ckh04 said:


> I posted this in another thread, but it isn't getting much traction, and then I saw this post!  Is there any particular reason why the cuff and bracelet should be different sizes?  I have been debating getting the bracelet in a 16 or 17 and cannot decide.  I think the 16 has the better fit, but I don't want to run into the issue of them sliding over each other, so I would get the 17 in that case.  What do you think?




I am a size 16 in both the bracelet and the cuff.  I only own the bracelet so I'm not sure if you are looking to have both and wondering if they will slide over each other?  
For me ~ the size 17 cuff was a bit too big, it moved around a lot on my wrist and would turn to its side which freaked me out because I was afraid it would fall off.  The size 16 cuff fit perfectly.  I didn't think so at first because getting it on was tight at first, but after a few times it was easy on/off.  It moved just enough on my wrist, not turning, etc.  It was just perfect.  I did however end up exchanging and getting the bracelet.  Now of course I want the cuff to go along with it!


----------



## ckh04

JOJA said:


> I am a size 16 in both the bracelet and the cuff.  I only own the bracelet so I'm not sure if you are looking to have both and wondering if they will slide over each other?
> For me ~ the size 17 cuff was a bit too big, it moved around a lot on my wrist and would turn to its side which freaked me out because I was afraid it would fall off.  The size 16 cuff fit perfectly.  I didn't think so at first because getting it on was tight at first, but after a few times it was easy on/off.  It moved just enough on my wrist, not turning, etc.  It was just perfect.  I did however end up exchanging and getting the bracelet.  Now of course I want the cuff to go along with it!



Thank you!  I forgot to mention that I already own the cuff in a 17.  It is a bit big on me, and does have a tendency to turn on its side but it's never fallen off.  I never tried on the cuff in 16, but I did try the bracelet and it fit perfectly.  I'm just concerned that because I already own the 17 cuff, I need to buy a 17 bracelet as well because I don't want them to slide over each other.  I thought about getting another cuff, but I wish it had more diamonds!   Hence, I'm leaning towards the diamond LOVE bracelet instead.  I want to stack them and wear them together.  

Here are pics of my current stack and how my 17 fits my wrist.


----------



## JOJA

ckh04 said:


> Thank you!  I forgot to mention that I already own the cuff in a 17.  It is a bit big on me, and does have a tendency to turn on its side but it's never fallen off.  I never tried on the cuff in 16, but I did try the bracelet and it fit perfectly.  I'm just concerned that because I already own the 17 cuff, I need to buy a 17 bracelet as well because I don't want them to slide over each other.  I thought about getting another cuff, but I wish it had more diamonds!   Hence, I'm leaning towards the diamond LOVE bracelet instead.  I want to stack them and wear them together.
> 
> Here are pics of my current stack and how my 17 fits my wrist.



LOVE your stack!  Can you go into a store and try some things on?   I think that may be your best bet.


----------



## xblackxstarx

has anyone been able to find out if the cuff is actually being discontinued or not? x


----------



## chris_sd

xblackxstarx said:


> has anyone been able to find out if the cuff is actually being discontinued or not? x



they make this forever, i don't know where you get info that cuff being discontinued .


----------



## xblackxstarx

I read it here in the jewelry threads
I thought they would always make it but some members here have been told its being discontinued 
I just hope it stays as I'd love to own a cuff to stack with my bracelet x



chris_sd said:


> they make this forever, i don't know where you get info that cuff being discontinued .


----------



## ckh04

JOJA said:


> LOVE your stack!  Can you go into a store and try some things on?   I think that may be your best bet.



Thank you!  I love my stack, but ever since I got it, I've been obsessed with adding to it.  So typical of me to think, "Once I get THESE, I will be done!!!", and then as soon as I do, I start thinking about the next one.  

Funny enough, I did go to the store and try on the 16 bracelet with my 17, but at the time, I was trying to make them NOT touch, so as not to scratch the one from the store, that I didn't really assess the whole issue of them sliding over each other.  I am still waffling and might just have to end up with another Cuff, which i think fits my lifestyle better (but the blingyness of the diamonds in the bracelet are calling to me).


----------



## lanasyogamama

xblackxstarx said:


> I read it here in the jewelry threads
> I thought they would always make it but some members here have been told its being discontinued
> I just hope it stays as I'd love to own a cuff to stack with my bracelet x



Seems like the info is inconsistent.


----------



## diane m

I have saved enough for my cuff ( well I sold off some other jewelry too).  I want the cuff because I take my jewelry off often and don't want to deal with the screws.  My wrist measures about 6 1/4 inches and I am not sure what size to get.  I don't live near a boutique so I will order from online.  Any suggestions?  Also, I would love some pics if any of you owners would be so kind to post.  Thank you in advance.  
Diane


----------



## JOJA

diane m said:


> I have saved enough for my cuff ( well I sold off some other jewelry too).  I want the cuff because I take my jewelry off often and don't want to deal with the screws.  My wrist measures about 6 1/4 inches and I am not sure what size to get.  I don't live near a boutique so I will order from online.  Any suggestions?  Also, I would love some pics if any of you owners would be so kind to post.  Thank you in advance.
> Diane



I originally had a cuff until I exchanged for the bracelet ~ 
I think you would be a size 17.  Although it depends if you want a loose or snug fit.  
My wrist is a 5 1/4 and the 17 was too big on me, although at first I thought it was the correct size.  After wearing it a few days I found it to be to big, it would spin to the side a bit which freaked me out.  The size 16 was perfect, not to loose or tight.  
There is a thread somewhere with a bunch of pictures ~if you do a search should come up.   

Congrats on the cuff ~ you will LOVE it!!!


----------



## stmary

xblackxstarx said:


> has anyone been able to find out if the cuff is actually being discontinued or not? x



I just asked SA in London today. They will continue to sell the cuff


----------



## allure244

diane m said:


> I have saved enough for my cuff ( well I sold off some other jewelry too).  I want the cuff because I take my jewelry off often and don't want to deal with the screws.  My wrist measures about 6 1/4 inches and I am not sure what size to get.  I don't live near a boutique so I will order from online.  Any suggestions?  Also, I would love some pics if any of you owners would be so kind to post.  Thank you in advance.
> Diane



My wrist is about 6 inches/15cm in circumference and I felt the size 17 was perfect for me when I tried it on at the store. For the love bracelet, some people have mentioned that you can take the circumference of your wrist in centimeters and add 2 cm for a fit that is neither too tight nor too loose. i.e. my wrist is about 15cm and the 17 was a good fit in both the bracelet and the cuff.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thank you so much for asking and for sharing with us I'm so relieved to hear its still being made 



stmary said:


> I just asked SA in London today. They will continue to sell the cuff


----------



## dmiko5

Need advice please.  I have the men's XL Cartier Santos de Galbee & was thinking of stacking it with a Love Bracelet, but I'm a fitness instructor.  The thought of whacking, sweating on, showering, etc. with the bracelet kinda freaks me out.  I'm worried I'll ruin it.  So I'm guessing the cuff is the better choice.  
1. Do you agree?
2. Should I worry about scratches when stacking them?
3. If you have a cuff instead of the bracelet, are you happy you made that choice?
TIA!  I don't want buyer's remorse.


----------



## rabbits

dmiko5 said:


> Need advice please.  I have the men's XL Cartier Santos de Galbee & was thinking of stacking it with a Love Bracelet, but I'm a fitness instructor.  The thought of whacking, sweating on, showering, etc. with the bracelet kinda freaks me out.  I'm worried I'll ruin it.  So I'm guessing the cuff is the better choice.
> 1. Do you agree?
> 2. Should I worry about scratches when stacking them?
> 3. If you have a cuff instead of the bracelet, are you happy you made that choice?
> TIA!  I don't want buyer's remorse.


 
I think some members have taken to putting a sweatband over their bracelets when in the gym. Scratches, they happen and its part and parcel of wear. Mine has hairline scratches and I don't do anything more vigorous than whacking my keyboard  
I have the cuff as I dont wear jewellery 24/7 so I'm happy as it suits my lifestyle. It is quite secure and I've never had to worry about it coming off, but if you are intending to take it off throughout the day, there's always a risk of misplacing.


----------



## Audrey_S

I recently bot the cuff n quite happy with it!!  Although I wear it daily I have the flex to take it off at night and at the gym.  I never have to worry about it falling off either.  I just don't like the idea of having something I cannot take off although I agree the bangle is beautiful!


----------



## dmiko5

rabbits said:


> I think some members have taken to putting a sweatband over their bracelets when in the gym. Scratches, they happen and its part and parcel of wear. Mine has hairline scratches and I don't do anything more vigorous than whacking my keyboard
> I have the cuff as I dont wear jewellery 24/7 so I'm happy as it suits my lifestyle. It is quite secure and I've never had to worry about it coming off, but if you are intending to take it off throughout the day, there's always a risk of misplacing.





Audrey_S said:


> I recently bot the cuff n quite happy with it!!  Although I wear it daily I have the flex to take it off at night and at the gym.  I never have to worry about it falling off either.  I just don't like the idea of having something I cannot take off although I agree the bangle is beautiful!




Thanks, Ladies.  I'm feeling better about getting this now.  Will buy in 2 weeks when I'm in Vegas as a souvenir &#128536;


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Picked up my yg cuff yesterday to stack with my yg bracelet


----------



## ShouqM

What do you ladies think of the cuff bracelet by Cartier? I love that it doesn't have to be worn permanently and can be taken off at any time. If any of you have it could you please post some pictures. I'd love to hear your opinions on it.

http://www.cartier.us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-bracelets/b6032416-love-bracelet


----------



## iS2Chanel

izznit said:


> i don't have a pic, but i wear all bangles/rings/jewelery on my left hand. My right is bare...




+1


----------



## LVoeletters

dmiko5 said:


> Need advice please.  I have the men's XL Cartier Santos de Galbee & was thinking of stacking it with a Love Bracelet, but I'm a fitness instructor.  The thought of whacking, sweating on, showering, etc. with the bracelet kinda freaks me out.  I'm worried I'll ruin it.  So I'm guessing the cuff is the better choice.
> 1. Do you agree?
> 2. Should I worry about scratches when stacking them?
> 3. If you have a cuff instead of the bracelet, are you happy you made that choice?
> TIA!  I don't want buyer's remorse.




You'd be fine with the bracelet but it's the watch I would be more worried about, I've heard horror stories about the gym and nice watches, if anything keep a little sweat band there whenever you feel concerned

But too many wacks can ruin the locks though


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am so thinking of getting the cuff to complete my Love bracelet collection. I would then stack it with my full bangle? Thoughts?


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am so thinking of getting the cuff to complete my Love bracelet collection. I would then stack it with my full bangle? Thoughts?




I like that idea, much more cost effective too, I looked into purchasing a cuff on AFF last year but they sold it before they took my payment lol. I like that option bcuz it's cheaper, and you have the option of taking it off.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> I like that idea, much more cost effective too, I looked into purchasing a cuff on AFF last year but they sold it before they took my payment lol. I like that option bcuz it's cheaper, and you have the option of taking it off.



Thanks, that is exactly what I was thinking. That way I can move on to other things on my wish list.  I want to get the more expensive items out of the way. AFF had a yellow and white gold cuff with one diamond recently, already sold the yellow when I looked. I wouldn't want the white.


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks, that is exactly what I was thinking. That way I can move on to other things on my wish list.  I want to get the more expensive items out of the way. AFF had a yellow and white gold cuff with one diamond recently, already sold the yellow when I looked. I wouldn't want the white.




I agree love looks best in the golds in my eyes I strongly prefer pink gold and yellow gold for this collection


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am so thinking of getting the cuff to complete my Love bracelet collection. I would then stack it with my full bangle? Thoughts?



Hopefully I can get the cuff in a couple months. Im curious with the one diamond one! In pink or yg. 

Its def more affordable than the full. 

Nikki - Cant wait to see when u purchase it. The double loves look amazing!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Hopefully I can get the cuff in a couple months. Im curious with the one diamond one! In pink or yg.
> 
> Its def more affordable than the full.
> 
> Nikki - Cant wait to see when u purchase it. The double loves look amazing!!



I definitely post pics, will be in the next couple of months.


----------



## Caz71

Woo cant wait  !


----------



## ILoveC

If you could wear a size 16 or 17 which would you pick?  16 fits closer on wrist and 17 has more of a bangle feel and might be better for stacking.


----------



## LVoeletters

16. So happy I went with 16. It's meant to be close to your wrist, not as a bigger bangle.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

I just got my love cuff(sz 17 on a 15cm wrist) in RG yesterday.  It's surprisingly very comfortable to wear and I like the fact of being able to put it on/take it off at any time.  I'm so over the moon!


----------



## helenama

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

helenama said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!




Thank you!  I've been wanting the love for a long time.  Feels like I'm dreaming.  &#128516;


----------



## erinrose

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> I just got my love cuff(sz 17 on a 15cm wrist) in RG yesterday.  It's surprisingly very comfortable to wear and I like the fact of being able to put it on/take it off at any time.  I'm so over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901971


 Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Piggy2012

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> I just got my love cuff(sz 17 on a 15cm wrist) in RG yesterday.  It's surprisingly very comfortable to wear and I like the fact of being able to put it on/take it off at any time.  I'm so over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901971


it's beautiful.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Thank you for sharing my joys!


----------



## ipudgybear

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> I just got my love cuff(sz 17 on a 15cm wrist) in RG yesterday.  It's surprisingly very comfortable to wear and I like the fact of being able to put it on/take it off at any time.  I'm so over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901971




It's beautiful!! This is on my wish list!


----------



## WindyCityCoco

it's beautiful! the RG is my favorite 




Tiffanyblue523 said:


> I just got my love cuff(sz 17 on a 15cm wrist) in RG yesterday.  It's surprisingly very comfortable to wear and I like the fact of being able to put it on/take it off at any time.  I'm so over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901971


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

ipudgybear said:


> It's beautiful!! This is on my wish list!




Thank you! Get it before any potential price increase!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

WindyCityCoco said:


> it's beautiful! the RG is my favorite




Thank you, coco!  I can't never resist RG.


----------



## honeybeez

Just a little update. I got the size 17cuff on vday but feels it is too lose. So i went to xchg it to size 16. After xchg i went back to my hometown which is very hot. I never would thought tat the cuff will become tight in hot weather. So when it gets hot its too small for me! As cartier only can do one time xchg, it is impossible for me to chg back to size 17. I got panic...thinking i couldnt wear it anymore. Then hubby suggest that since this is a cuff y not enlarge it a little bit. N thank god.. after putting pressure on both sides.. it moved. Now i can make it to size 17 or size 16 when its cold as i wish! Its only flexible on the cuff. Dont think u can adjust anything with the bracelet if u got the wrong size or if ur fatter down the road. Thank u for letting me share my experience. Below is a picture of the cuff 17 on me, which i no longer have.


----------



## honeybeez

Size 16 cuff on me.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

honeybeez said:


> Size 16 cuff on me.




Sz 16 is perfect on you.  Don't you love that the cuff is more flexible than the full bracelet?  I pinched my sz 17 cuff a little bit to make it less loose.


----------



## arwen

honeybeez said:


> Size 16 cuff on me.



Looks great (and I like your nail color!)


----------



## Aspen02

honeybeez said:


> Size 16 cuff on me.




The size 16 looks great on you! What size is your wrist if you don't mind my asking? My wrist is 14cm and I was debating between the size 16 and 17 cuff.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

Aspen, I have a 14cm wrist and I have both a 16cm cuff and 16cm full bracelet. I too adjusted the cuff just a tad. It wasn't that it was too tight, but I like my bracelets a little lose however the 17 was too large and would have risked falling off and landing funny on my wrist.


Hope this helps!




Aspen02 said:


> The size 16 looks great on you! What size is your wrist if you don't mind my asking? My wrist is 14cm and I was debating between the size 16 and 17 cuff.


----------



## honeybeez

Glad to know that some of u adjust the cuff too. As i didnt read about it here, i thought i am the only weird one. Later i will go measure my wrist. I like the tiny 1 diamond but in size 17, the diamond cant stay in the middle. It always tilt to one side become not nice.


----------



## honeybeez

Windcitycoco can u show a pic of how the cuff looks on u? I measured my wrist.. it is 14.2cm. When it is hot 14.5cm. So i m between sizes.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

I used to have a Love bracelet in RG, but sold it because I wasn't in love with it, and wasn't happy with the fit (I got a size 16 on a 15cm wrist). I also wasn't keen on the fact that I couldn't take it off - it started to smell around the screw area as water couldn't be dried properly unless I blow dried it (!). Anyway, am now thinking of buying a cuff in YG with a diamond. I was thinking of buying it overseas but looking at the website it looks like the prices are cheapest in Australia at the moment, given the currency exchange. Will be heading to the US soon so will take the plunge so that I claim tax off it too. Excited!


----------



## erinrose

DesignerNewbie said:


> I used to have a Love bracelet in RG, but sold it because I wasn't in love with it, and wasn't happy with the fit (I got a size 16 on a 15cm wrist). I also wasn't keen on the fact that I couldn't take it off - it started to smell around the screw area as water couldn't be dried properly unless I blow dried it (!). Anyway, am now thinking of buying a cuff in YG with a diamond. I was thinking of buying it overseas but looking at the website it looks like the prices are cheapest in Australia at the moment, given the currency exchange. Will be heading to the US soon so will take the plunge so that I claim tax off it too. Excited!


The cuff is a great alternative to the full bangle and so much more practical. About the tax refund from the US I would look into if that is even an option. This is a quote form the customs and border protection: 
"*The United States Government does not refund sales tax to foreign visitors*. Sales tax charged in the U.S. is paid to individual states, not the Federal government - the same way that VAT is paid in many countries. If you are making a major purchase, such as a car, and you intend to export the item, you will want to contact the State taxation authority in the state where you will be making the purchase.  They will be able to inform you of their criteria for refunding any sales tax paid."


----------



## DesignerNewbie

To clarify - I live in Australia, so will buy it here and claim tax off it (which I can do because I'm going overseas)


----------



## erinrose

DesignerNewbie said:


> To clarify - I live in Australia, so will buy it here and claim tax off it (which I can do because I'm going overseas)


Gotcha!


----------



## Polaris32

Does anyone know if US Cartier Boutique carries the WG cuff with single diamond?


----------



## Scarlett1

Hi all. Trying to decide between the cuff and bracelet. I am leaning towards the cuff because I need to be able to take the bracelet off for work. I am a size 16cm wrist and am thinking of going for the 18cm. Do you think this would be ok? I have to order online as there are no Cartier Boutiques in my country.
Thanks in advance,
Scarlett.


----------



## arwen

Scarlett1 said:


> Hi all. Trying to decide between the cuff and bracelet. I am leaning towards the cuff because I need to be able to take the bracelet off for work. I am a size 16cm wrist and am thinking of going for the 18cm. Do you think this would be ok? I have to order online as there are no Cartier Boutiques in my country.
> Thanks in advance,
> Scarlett.



I have also wanted to go for the cuff for the same reasons you do, and tried it Saturday. However, I liked the bracelet better on me, the cuff fit looked just a bit off on my wrist.

I am sorry I don´t remember the size of the cuff, only that I would need the full bracelet in  size 16. 
The cuff fit pretty tight on my wrist, so I think this was also a size 16.
My wrist is 16 cm, too.

I really recommend to try it on before purchasing, maybe you get a chance on vacation?


----------



## Caz71

Scarlett1 said:


> Hi all. Trying to decide between the cuff and bracelet. I am leaning towards the cuff because I need to be able to take the bracelet off for work. I am a size 16cm wrist and am thinking of going for the 18cm. Do you think this would be ok? I have to order online as there are no Cartier Boutiques in my country.
> Thanks in advance,
> Scarlett.



Hmmmm. My wrists are abt 15cm. The 18cm was pretty big. Huge gap opening.  Did they have a size 17 to try?. Felt more secure.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Scarlett1 said:


> Hi all. Trying to decide between the cuff and bracelet. I am leaning towards the cuff because I need to be able to take the bracelet off for work. I am a size 16cm wrist and am thinking of going for the 18cm. Do you think this would be ok? I have to order online as there are no Cartier Boutiques in my country.
> Thanks in advance,
> Scarlett.



My wrists are 14-14.5cm. Bracelet size for a snug fit is 16 (though can still just spin it around).  Cuff is 17.


----------



## Scarlett1

Thanks all for your help. It really is so hard to judge when you can't try them on. In general with the cuff do you stick to your actual wrist measurement or do you add a cm or two? Trying on is probably the very best option but unfortunately I won't be able to do this in the foreseeable future and my obsession for the love is growing by the day lol!!
Thanks again,
Scarlett


----------



## Caz71

Scarlett1 said:


> Thanks all for your help. It really is so hard to judge when you can't try them on. In general with the cuff do you stick to your actual wrist measurement or do you add a cm or two? Trying on is probably the very best option but unfortunately I won't be able to do this in the foreseeable future and my obsession for the love is growing by the day lol!!
> Thanks again,
> Scarlett



Good luck Scarlett. U could exchange if no good??

The 18 also would turn to its side and almost be able to fall off cos of that huge gap. I hear cuffs are smaller so yeah size or two is good. Im sure u choosing right size. 

Size 17 though. Hubby had to jam it on!! Big difference in the openings. . 

 Look forward to yr pix&#128147;&#128147;


----------



## 336

So I read through this whole thread and I have a 14cm/5.5inch wrist. 

I've narrowed it down to the cuff because I couldn't sleep with jewellery on.

Now do I get a 16 or a 17? 

I normally wear WG but I don't like the look of WG as it ages and like the look of YG as it patinas well over time.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lanier

336 said:


> So I read through this whole thread and I have a 14cm/5.5inch wrist.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to the cuff because I couldn't sleep with jewellery on.
> 
> Now do I get a 16 or a 17?



I have the same question! I have the same sized wrist and the 16 in the bracelet fits me perfectly. But I know the cuff runs a little smaller. If I get a chance to try on the cuff sometime soon, I will post back and let you know!


----------



## pree

336 said:


> So I read through this whole thread and I have a 14cm/5.5inch wrist.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to the cuff because I couldn't sleep with jewellery on.
> 
> Now do I get a 16 or a 17?
> 
> I normally wear WG but I don't like the look of WG as it ages and like the look of YG as it patinas well over time.
> 
> Thoughts?


 
Hi!
I have the same size wrist. I have the size 17 cuff. The size 16 cuff was too small for me. Hope this helps!


----------



## Audrey_S

336 said:


> So I read through this whole thread and I have a 14cm/5.5inch wrist.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to the cuff because I couldn't sleep with jewellery on.
> 
> Now do I get a 16 or a 17?
> 
> I normally wear WG but I don't like the look of WG as it ages and like the look of YG as it patinas well over time.
> 
> Thoughts?




I also have the same size wrist and I'm a 16 in bangle but 17 in cuff.  The 16 cuff is just too small and you won't be comfortable in it.


----------



## Sharifa

Hey everyone 

I bought my cartier love cuff about two months ago, size 16. The size is perfect on me. One month later, I bought the full bracelet, the cartier love bracelet also in size 16. It is a bit loose, since i have a small wrist. 

I can't stack them together 
Because the bracelet is larger in size than the cuff
I am afraid of the scrathes 

Is it a good idea to wear them separately on each wrist ? 

Excuse my English


----------



## Caz71

Sharifa said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I bought my cartier love cuff about two months ago, size 16. The size is perfect on me. One month later, I bought the full bracelet, the cartier love bracelet also in size 16. It is a bit loose, since i have a small wrist.
> 
> I can't stack them together
> Because the bracelet is larger in size than the cuff
> I am afraid of the scrathes
> 
> Is it a good idea to wear them separately on each wrist ?
> 
> Excuse my English



Wow what a big size difference! Safe yes to wear one on each arm...


----------



## Sharifa

Caz71 said:


> Wow what a big size difference! Safe yes to wear one on each arm...



Yeah big difference 
So sad the bracelet is loose on me  

I'm planning on having another cuff, but i'm confused between the YG cuff with a diamond or the RG cuff with sapphire :'(

Any suggestions??

Currently, my cuff and bracelet are in RG


----------



## Caz71

Sharifa said:


> Yeah big difference
> So sad the bracelet is loose on me
> 
> I'm planning on having another cuff, but i'm confused between the YG cuff with a diamond or the RG cuff with sapphire :'(
> 
> Any suggestions??
> 
> Currently, my cuff and bracelet are in RG



Ive always adored the pink one sapphire cuff! Two cuffs would work!


----------



## Caz71

Googled a piccie here. Pretty!


----------



## Sharifa

Caz71 said:


> Googled a piccie here. Pretty!



Gorgeous !! 

Thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

For people with bony wrists who are not sure if the cuff will work, mine are 13cm and the 16 cuff actually fits, not too big.  I adjust it now and then but not bad at all. I am a newbie so I just need to overcome the paranoia of it falling off.  I am sure the more I wear it the less worried I will be.  The pic shows the furthest it goes down my wrist.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sharifa said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I bought my cartier love cuff about two months ago, size 16. The size is perfect on me. One month later, I bought the full bracelet, the cartier love bracelet also in size 16. It is a bit loose, since i have a small wrist.
> 
> I can't stack them together
> Because the bracelet is larger in size than the cuff
> I am afraid of the scrathes
> 
> Is it a good idea to wear them separately on each wrist ?
> 
> Excuse my English



I have a cuff and the full bracelet as well and they fit me like this also. I wear one on each arm. I could never figure how some people can wear them together. They don't stack well on me. But I like one on each arm. They look beautiful on you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just an observation.  After having worn my cuff for several days, I realize that there are lots of situations where I don't want to have it on, such as when I am washing dishes, cleaning the garage and the kitchen.  Even in the bathroom where I can bang it on marble counters and sinks.


----------



## Sharifa

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I have a cuff and the full bracelet as well and they fit me like this also. I wear one on each arm. I could never figure how some people can wear them together. They don't stack well on me. But I like one on each arm. They look beautiful on you.



Thank you !!
I will wear one on each arm


----------



## Sharifa

My new addition !! 
Personally, I love the cuff more than my love bracelet. It fits me perfectly. 
So I rewarded my self with this beauty just now !! 
 YG cuff with diamond )))


----------



## Caz71

Sharifa said:


> My new addition !!
> Personally, I love the cuff more than my love bracelet. It fits me perfectly.
> So I rewarded my self with this beauty just now !!
> YG cuff with diamond )))



Congrats! Pretty.   Model piccie is in order and love the chocs. What size is it? Thanx!!


----------



## Sharifa

Thank you !! 
I'm so excited )))
It is size 16 
I will post a pic of it next to my RG cuff


----------



## Caz71

Sharifa said:


> Thank you !!
> I'm so excited )))
> It is size 16
> I will post a pic of it next to my RG cuff



They look like the full bangles.  Very nice on u x


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sharifa said:


> Thank you !!
> I'm so excited )))
> It is size 16
> I will post a pic of it next to my RG cuff



Gorgeous. I never understood why more people don't go with the cuff, I love how it fits. I sometimes wish my full bracelet fit closer to the wrist like the cuff. They look so nice stacked. I was just thinking the other day.... wouldn't it be cool if they did a cuff with all diamonds as in no screw motifs. It would be gorgeous.


----------



## Sharifa

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous. I never understood why more people don't go with the cuff, I love how it fits. I sometimes wish my full bracelet fit closer to the wrist like the cuff. They look so nice stacked. I was just thinking the other day.... wouldn't it be cool if they did a cuff with all diamonds as in no screw motifs. It would be gorgeous.



The cuff is so gorgeous !! You can put it on and take it off whenever you like. And yes you are right it fits better than the full bracelet. 
I love my cuffs and I'm hoping for the one with the sapphire. Not to soon though )


----------



## Sharifa

Caz71 said:


> They look like the full bangles.  Very nice on u x



Thank you


----------



## Yongs

Sharifa said:


> My new addition !!
> Personally, I love the cuff more than my love bracelet. It fits me perfectly.
> So I rewarded my self with this beauty just now !!
> YG cuff with diamond )))


HI Sharifa. We are twinsies. I just got my YG cuff w/diamond over the weekend. I LOVE it.


----------



## Caz71

Ohh another cuff. Hopefully I get mine soon. Its still on layby!!


----------



## Sharifa

Yongs said:


> HI Sharifa. We are twinsies. I just got my YG cuff w/diamond over the weekend. I LOVE it.



Congrats !!!!

I hope you are enjoying wearing it as much as I am. It is gorgeous ))


----------



## Sharifa

Caz71 said:


> Ohh another cuff. Hopefully I get mine soon. Its still on layby!!



I hope you get it very soon !!

Can't wait for your post


----------



## Yongs

Sharifa said:


> Congrats !!!!
> 
> I hope you are enjoying wearing it as much as I am. It is gorgeous ))



I wore it for the first time yesterday but I am super careful and am trying to keep it in its pristine condition. Yes, it is gorgeous. I couldn't stop looking at it when I was wearing it.


----------



## kiranalarasati

Hi everyone! I'm new here and am so excited to buy my first love bracelet. But i'm kinda wondering, does cartier have other model for love other than the screwdriver model? Cause i saw my friend's wore it and said it's genuine but it's the previous model before the screwdriver. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## erinrose

kiranalarasati said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and am so excited to buy my first love bracelet. But i'm kinda wondering, does cartier have other model for love other than the screwdriver model? Cause i saw my friend's wore it and said it's genuine but it's the previous model before the screwdriver.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hi and welcome. Yes Cartier offers another open style bracelet, it´s called the cuff and the thread that you are posting and reading this in is completely and totally dedicated to that bracelet.


----------



## kiranalarasati

erinrose said:


> Hi and welcome. Yes Cartier offers another open style bracelet, it´s called the cuff and the thread that you are posting and reading this in is completely and totally dedicated to that bracelet.




Hi, thanks for the reply. Yes i've seen the cuff at the cartier store. But is there another model? I attached the picture for you. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## erinrose

kiranalarasati said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. Yes i've seen the cuff at the cartier store. But is there another model? I attached the picture for you. Thank you so much for your help!
> View attachment 3073629


Yeah that is not from Cartier. Do not recall them ever making a style similar to this.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Doesn't look familiar to me.  I've been coveting the bracelet for years.


----------



## Caz71

Ye those buckle bracelets are around. Michael Kors does a similiar buckle too!


----------



## megs0927

Sharifa said:


> Thank you !!
> I'm so excited )))
> It is size 16
> I will post a pic of it next to my RG cuff



Such a pretty combination! Do you feel like your rose gold would blend with other yellow gold jewelry? It seems so subtle. I have my grandmother's yellow gold wide wedding band that I occasionally like to wear instead of my ER/WR set. Leaning towards RG and want to make sure it will go with my YG jewelry!


----------



## Sharifa

megs0927 said:


> Such a pretty combination! Do you feel like your rose gold would blend with other yellow gold jewelry? It seems so subtle. I have my grandmother's yellow gold wide wedding band that I occasionally like to wear instead of my ER/WR set. Leaning towards RG and want to make sure it will go with my YG jewelry!



Thank you !
I don't think there is a huge difference between Cartier rose gold and yellow gold. As you can see in the picture I posted for the two cuffs; one was rose gold, and the other was yellow gold. Here is a picture of them stacked with my yellow gold Aigner watch. By the way, I noticed with time, the rose gold turns into yellow, not totally but the color changes. When I asked cartier, they told me it is a normal oxidation process !! I was like ... Spechless ! 

I will post another picture of the cuffs with a 21k gold ring.


----------



## Sharifa

Sharifa said:


> Thank you !
> I don't think there is a huge difference between Cartier rose gold and yellow gold. As you can see in the picture I posted for the two cuffs; one was rose gold, and the other was yellow gold. Here is a picture of them stacked with my yellow gold Aigner watch. By the way, I noticed with time, the rose gold turns into yellow, not totally but the color changes. When I asked cartier, they told me it is a normal oxidation process !! I was like ... Spechless !
> 
> I will post another picture of the cuffs with a 21k gold ring.



Here is a picture of the RG and YG cuffs with a 21k "traditional" gold ring.


----------



## Sharifa

megs0927 said:


> Such a pretty combination! Do you feel like your rose gold would blend with other yellow gold jewelry? It seems so subtle. I have my grandmother's yellow gold wide wedding band that I occasionally like to wear instead of my ER/WR set. Leaning towards RG and want to make sure it will go with my YG jewelry!




On the right is my rose gold CUFF. 
On the left is my rose gold FULL bracelet which I purchased almost 2 months after the cuff. 
Both are in ROSE gold. 
Here is the color difference that I mentioned in my previuos post. And this is the picture that I sent to the SA in Cartier boutique.


----------



## megs0927

Sharifa said:


> On the right is my rose gold CUFF.
> On the left is my rose gold FULL bracelet which I purchased almost 2 months after the cuff.
> Both are in ROSE gold.
> Here is the color difference that I mentioned in my previuos post. And this is the picture that I sent to the SA in Cartier boutique.



Wow it definitely changes! Do you prefer your bangle or cuff and are they both the same size? I am having such a hard time deciding!!


----------



## Sharifa

megs0927 said:


> Wow it definitely changes! Do you prefer your bangle or cuff and are they both the same size? I am having such a hard time deciding!!



Yes .. Both are size 16. However the cuff fits me better. I like the cuff more. 

Picture of full bracelet and cuff ...


----------



## eggpudding

Posting my stack everywhere now that my Hermes CDC is here  - YG Love cuff in size 16.







In hindsight I should've gotten 17 or 18. My wrists are tiny but I realized I prefer wearing it as a bangle further up my arm and the size 16 cuff leaves marks/squeezes my arm a bit. It's also a massive pain to take on and off... I got the cuff thinking originally I would take it off to shower/swim etc but it's so ridiculously painful and time consuming getting it on and off that I don't bother anymore. Can't wait to get the full Love next!


----------



## xoxoceline

Sharifa said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I bought my cartier love cuff about two months ago, size 16. The size is perfect on me. One month later, I bought the full bracelet, the cartier love bracelet also in size 16. It is a bit loose, since i have a small wrist.
> 
> I can't stack them together
> Because the bracelet is larger in size than the cuff
> I am afraid of the scrathes
> 
> Is it a good idea to wear them separately on each wrist ?
> 
> Excuse my English


I love your loves! Do you mind me asking what size is your wrist? (in cm or inches)


----------



## 336

The cuff is a nightmare to get on and off. Literally welts in my wrist


----------



## eggpudding

336 said:


> The cuff is a nightmare to get on and off. Literally welts in my wrist



Yes!!! Red welts that don't go away for a day


----------



## heidi1013410134

I have a WG love ring with diamond. been eyeing love bracelet forever but concerned about color blend. will YG bracelet look good with WG ring or should I stick to WG bracelet . I love both WG and YG love cuff so can't decide . pls help me by giving me your style opinions ... thanks !


----------



## CGORO2

eggpudding said:


> Posting my stack everywhere now that my Hermes CDC is here  - YG Love cuff in size 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In hindsight I should've gotten 17 or 18. My wrists are tiny but I realized I prefer wearing it as a bangle further up my arm and the size 16 cuff leaves marks/squeezes my arm a bit. It's also a massive pain to take on and off... I got the cuff thinking originally I would take it off to shower/swim etc but it's so ridiculously painful and time consuming getting it on and off that I don't bother anymore. Can't wait to get the full Love next!




love your stack the colour blends well together [emoji4]


----------



## eggpudding

CGORO2 said:


> love your stack the colour blends well together [emoji4]



Thank you dear


----------



## vintagevix

hey everyone - for those of you who have the Love Cuff, did you exchange for the next size up for a looser fit and easier on/off? or does sizing up from your 'true' size in the cuff make it sit awkwardly due to the oval shape? seems from the forums that a lot of people have sized up in the Love Bracelet for a looser fit but it's not clear if this is as much of an option for the Cuff due to the different shape and open design.

i think my 'true' cuff size is 17 which isn't tight and sits along the curve of my wrist quite well, and it naturally glides down about 2.25 inches down my wrist when i hold my arm up. i wonder if going up to an 18 would make sense. right now it takes a bit of effort for me to wiggle the 17 off and it still leaves some faint red marks...

thanks!


----------



## gators

vintagevix said:


> hey everyone - for those of you who have the Love Cuff, did you exchange for the next size up for a looser fit and easier on/off? or does sizing up from your 'true' size in the cuff make it sit awkwardly due to the oval shape? seems from the forums that a lot of people have sized up in the Love Bracelet for a looser fit but it's not clear if this is as much of an option for the Cuff due to the different shape and open design.
> 
> i think my 'true' cuff size is 17 which isn't tight and sits along the curve of my wrist quite well, and it naturally glides down about 2.25 inches down my wrist when i hold my arm up. i wonder if going up to an 18 would make sense. right now it takes a bit of effort for me to wiggle the 17 off and it still leaves some faint red marks...
> 
> thanks!



I'm also a size 17 in the bracelet and cuff.  When I tried the cuff on the sa said you don't want it too lose or it can turn around.  The opening is small and  It did require some effort to get it on, but wasn't too terribly bad.  I like my bracelets lose so I'm having a terrible time deciding between the two.


----------



## Chanelconvert

336 said:


> The cuff is a nightmare to get on and off. Literally welts in my wrist







eggpudding said:


> Yes!!! Red welts that don't go away for a day




This only happened to me in the first 2 days, after that you will find a way of putting it on quite quickly and without it being hurtful.


----------



## Chanelconvert

vintagevix said:


> hey everyone - for those of you who have the Love Cuff, did you exchange for the next size up for a looser fit and easier on/off? or does sizing up from your 'true' size in the cuff make it sit awkwardly due to the oval shape? seems from the forums that a lot of people have sized up in the Love Bracelet for a looser fit but it's not clear if this is as much of an option for the Cuff due to the different shape and open design.
> 
> 
> 
> i think my 'true' cuff size is 17 which isn't tight and sits along the curve of my wrist quite well, and it naturally glides down about 2.25 inches down my wrist when i hold my arm up. i wonder if going up to an 18 would make sense. right now it takes a bit of effort for me to wiggle the 17 off and it still leaves some faint red marks...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!




This really depends on how you like it. I got my true size which is 17 (15 cm wrist measurement +2 cm).


----------



## megs0927

Chanelconvert said:


> This really depends on how you like it. I got my true size which is 17 (15 cm wrist measurement +2 cm).



Do you feel like you still have a little room to spare? One of my wrists is a 15.5 and the other is a 16. I'd like to be able to switch wrists. Unsure of a 17 vs 18.


----------



## vintagevix

gators said:


> I'm also a size 17 in the bracelet and cuff.  When I tried the cuff on the sa said you don't want it too lose or it can turn around.  The opening is small and  It did require some effort to get it on, but wasn't too terribly bad.  I like my bracelets lose so I'm having a terrible time deciding between the two.


this is what the SA told me as well. i wish i spent some more time in the store comparing the fit of the 17 and 18!

do you tend to wear yours at your lower wrist, or pushed further up your arm?


----------



## gators

vintagevix said:


> this is what the SA told me as well. i wish i spent some more time in the store comparing the fit of the 17 and 18!
> 
> do you tend to wear yours at your lower wrist, or pushed further up your arm?



I don't have one yet, but I tend to wear my bracelets at my wrist, but do prefer them fairly loose.


----------



## cali1218

I have the cuff in size 17. I have a small wrist and hand, but a really chunky arm so eventhough I would prefer the bracelet to go further up my arm I couldn´t get the bigger size cuz it would fall down my hand and be way too big for my wrist, which is 15 cm.


----------



## Caz71

cali1218 said:


> I have the cuff in size 17. I have a small wrist and hand, but a really chunky arm so eventhough I would prefer the bracelet to go further up my arm I couldn´t get the bigger size cuz it would fall down my hand and be way too big for my wrist, which is 15 cm.



U sound like me. Same size wrist. Are u able to model the 17cm. As im buying same size. Tia


----------



## vintagevix

eggpudding said:


> Posting my stack everywhere now that my Hermes CDC is here  - YG Love cuff in size 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In hindsight I should've gotten 17 or 18. My wrists are tiny but I realized I prefer wearing it as a bangle further up my arm and the size 16 cuff leaves marks/squeezes my arm a bit. It's also a massive pain to take on and off... I got the cuff thinking originally I would take it off to shower/swim etc but it's so ridiculously painful and time consuming getting it on and off that I don't bother anymore. Can't wait to get the full Love next!


your stack looks great! what is your wrist measurement if i may ask? after reading everyone's comments on this thread i measured mine and it's 15cm and i have the 17. after wearing it for a while i think the fit is right but curious what you mean when you wish you sized up. thanks


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

336 said:


> The cuff is a nightmare to get on and off. Literally welts in my wrist



Maybe its the wrong size, I have one cuff and it never was hard to get on or off. Maybe try the next size up?


----------



## eggpudding

vintagevix said:


> your stack looks great! what is your wrist measurement if i may ask? after reading everyone's comments on this thread i measured mine and it's 15cm and i have the 17. after wearing it for a while i think the fit is right but curious what you mean when you wish you sized up. thanks



Thank you! My wrist is 15cm as well, I just realized that I prefer a looser fit as I like to wear mine pushed up further on my arm rather than near the wrist (when it's alone - if with a CDC, then it will naturally fall closer to my wrist). If I try get it any more than 2 ish inches up it starts digging into my flesh on the underside. Oh well, too late now


----------



## Miumiu777

I got the cuff thinking I'd have to remove the bracelet frequently because of the work I do. As it happens, I have been wearing the cuff all the time since I got it. Absolutely love it. Mine is a 17.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Miumiu777 said:


> I got the cuff thinking I'd have to remove the bracelet frequently because of the work I do. As it happens, I have been wearing the cuff all the time since I got it. Absolutely love it. Mine is a 17.



Beautiful! We are cuff twins.


----------



## uhpharm01

How much is the gold cuff in the USA ?


----------



## Caz71

My cuff!


----------



## altruistic

I just got a WG cuff a couple days ago and I couldn't be happier with it.

My wrist is almost exactly 16cm at its smallest point. I ordered a size 18 cuff and it fits perfectly. Not too tight or too loose and relatively easy to get on and off. More comfortable than the full bracelet IMO.

I think it looks great with my WG Love ring, but they're so shiny so wearing them both at the same time might be a bit much.


----------



## Caz71

altruistic said:


> I just got a WG cuff a couple days ago and I couldn't be happier with it.
> 
> My wrist is almost exactly 16cm at its smallest point. I ordered a size 18 cuff and it fits perfectly. Not too tight or too loose and relatively easy to get on and off. More comfortable than the full bracelet IMO.
> 
> I think it looks great with my WG Love ring, but they're so shiny so wearing them both at the same time might be a bit much.



Congrats&#9786;&#9786;. Can you plz share a pic. Im finding in summer my cuff not always so comfortable &#128514;


----------



## altruistic

Caz71 said:


> Congrats&#9786;&#9786;. Can you plz share a pic. Im finding in summer my cuff not always so comfortable &#128514;



Here's a picture: http://i.imgur.com/WHnLHYB.jpg

Uh oh! That may become a problem for me too!


----------



## Polaris32

336 said:


> The cuff is a nightmare to get on and off. Literally welts in my wrist


336
There is a way to put the cuff on or take it off without injuring yourself.
Check out this video from youtube : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU6QwykAo7w
Hope this helps.


----------



## Caz71

Polaris32 said:


> 336
> There is a way to put the cuff on or take it off without injuring yourself.
> Check out this video from youtube : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU6QwykAo7w
> Hope this helps.



Yep pretty much put it on that way. It glides over


----------



## uhpharm01

Caz71 said:


> My cuff!


Looks very nice


----------



## lvstratus

Hi ladies,

Could anyone please give me the measure of the opening? I'm a size 16, but I suppose the opening size is the same in all sizes...
Thank you


----------



## margaretty

Hello! I would just like to ask if Cartier wallets that have "Yik Fung" engraved around the female part of the snap are fake? Thank you so much!


----------



## kli0111

Has anyone had any problem with their Love cuff falling off? I don't want the full version that I can't remove, but also don't want to lose a $5K investment. I know sizing is a factor. Just looking for any personal experiences here. Thank you!


----------



## Bethc

kli0111 said:


> Has anyone had any problem with their Love cuff falling off? I don't want the full version that I can't remove, but also don't want to lose a $5K investment. I know sizing is a factor. Just looking for any personal experiences here. Thank you!




I've had my cuff for 6+ years, wear it every day, it has never fallen off.


----------



## Caz71

Nope. Opening too small but if u get a bigger size it may

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kli0111

Bethc said:


> I've had my cuff for 6+ years, wear it every day, it has never fallen off.


 
Thank you.


----------



## kli0111

Caz71 said:


> Nope. Opening too small but if u get a bigger size it may
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


 
Thank you!


----------



## Caz71

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bagaday

I wear two Love cuffs daily - have been for at least 5 years - never had a situation where they were going to fall off.  I take them off nightly though as I do not like to sleep with any jewelry on.


----------



## Caz71

Bagaday said:


> I wear two Love cuffs daily - have been for at least 5 years - never had a situation where they were going to fall off.  I take them off nightly though as I do not like to sleep with any jewelry on.


Hi Bagaday do u have a pic. Are they comfy together? Thank u..

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bagaday

Caz71 said:


> Hi Bagaday do u have a pic. Are they comfy together? Thank u..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


Hi! I can certainly take a pic but will need to figure out how to upload from my phone - will try. BTW, they are pretty comfortable worn together, it is a decent amount of weight & width for me so at times I do prefer to wear just one.  But I think the comfort level is more a personal thing......


----------



## Caz71

Bagaday said:


> Hi! I can certainly take a pic but will need to figure out how to upload from my phone - will try. BTW, they are pretty comfortable worn together, it is a decent amount of weight & width for me so at times I do prefer to wear just one.  But I think the comfort level is more a personal thing......


Cool! Ye its summer here in Australia and some days the cuff wear is unbearable! Can't wait for colder days.. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Makenna

I am a newbie to Cartier forum but would like to get a love bracelet but couldn't decide if I should get a cuff or a bracelet.  I do travel a few times a year, is it a pain to go through security with the bracelet?  TIA


----------



## schatje

Makenna said:


> I am a newbie to Cartier forum but would like to get a love bracelet but couldn't decide if I should get a cuff or a bracelet.  I do travel a few times a year, is it a pain to go through security with the bracelet?  TIA



Never had any problems with the bracelet, and I do have the scewdriver in my carry on bag, I travel at least 4 times a month for work. Hope this helps.


----------



## goldengirl123

Makenna said:


> I am a newbie to Cartier forum but would like to get a love bracelet but couldn't decide if I should get a cuff or a bracelet.  I do travel a few times a year, is it a pain to go through security with the bracelet?  TIA



I fly several times a month and have no issues going through security with my LOVE bracelet.


----------



## Minkas

goldengirl123 said:


> I fly several times a month and have no issues going through security with my LOVE bracelet.


That's good to know. Doesn't it set the metal detector off though?


----------



## goldengirl123

Makenna said:


> I am a newbie to Cartier forum but would like to get a love bracelet but couldn't decide if I should get a cuff or a bracelet.  I do travel a few times a year, is it a pain to go through security with the bracelet?  TIA





Minkas said:


> That's good to know. Doesn't it set the metal detector off though?




I have not had one go off in a long time. Plus now most airports use the full body scanner so I just push up my sleeves so they can see it's just a bracelet. No problems!  I do a lot of work in facilities that still use a metal detector (courthouses, detention facilities, etc) and no problems there either. 

At first, I really babied my bracelet. But then I decided, I worked hard to be able to purchase it. It's meant to be worn and loved. So I stopped worrying about it. I even leave it on when I do Crossfit and just cover it with a sweatband. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## bulldog2011

I finally have a yellow gold Love cuff!

For the longest time, I was debating between the bangle and the cuff. I actually like the look of the bangle more, and its shape on my wrist, but I just don't have the lifestyle where I can wear it 24/7. So cuff it is!

I went to the store to get my sizing (size 18 for cuff, size 17 for bangle), and tried purchasing it online. Despite my bank and credit card authorizing the purchase, Cartier's internal security put my order on hold for ~5 days, and then cancelled it, telling me to buy it in-store instead. That was actually incredibly annoying and frustrating, and if I were not so in love with the love cuff, I would have just not bought it. I had a friend pick it up in store for me, as I'm not located near a boutique.

The cuff is beautiful, but size 18 is now too big, so I'm going to trek to New York tomorrow to exchange it for a 17. This entire process was actually pretty annoying, but it IS a beautiful bracelet.


----------



## Caz71

bulldog2011 said:


> I finally have a yellow gold Love cuff!
> 
> For the longest time, I was debating between the bangle and the cuff. I actually like the look of the bangle more, and its shape on my wrist, but I just don't have the lifestyle where I can wear it 24/7. So cuff it is!
> 
> I went to the store to get my sizing (size 18 for cuff, size 17 for bangle), and tried purchasing it online. Despite my bank and credit card authorizing the purchase, Cartier's internal security put my order on hold for ~5 days, and then cancelled it, telling me to buy it in-store instead. That was actually incredibly annoying and frustrating, and if I were not so in love with the love cuff, I would have just not bought it. I had a friend pick it up in store for me, as I'm not located near a boutique.
> 
> The cuff is beautiful, but size 18 is now too big, so I'm going to trek to New York tomorrow to exchange it for a 17. This entire process was actually pretty annoying, but it IS a beautiful bracelet. [emoji14]out:


Congrats.  What size is yr wrist.  Im abt 15cm so the size 17 is perfect. 18 spun around and felt too big.. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bulldog2011

Caz71 said:


> Congrats.  What size is yr wrist.  Im abt 15cm so the size 17 is perfect. 18 spun around and felt too big..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Oh, that's really helpful. I just measured and it's about 14 cm...so yeah...definitely going to make an exchange.


----------



## Makenna

goldengirl123 said:


> I have not had one go off in a long time. Plus now most airports use the full body scanner so I just push up my sleeves so they can see it's just a bracelet. No problems!  I do a lot of work in facilities that still use a metal detector (courthouses, detention facilities, etc) and no problems there either.
> 
> At first, I really babied my bracelet. But then I decided, I worked hard to be able to purchase it. It's meant to be worn and loved. So I stopped worrying about it. I even leave it on when I do Crossfit and just cover it with a sweatband.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



Thank you goldengirl123!


----------



## FairGrape

bulldog2011 said:


> Oh, that's really helpful. I just measured and it's about 14 cm...so yeah...definitely going to make an exchange.




My wrist size is also 14 cm and my love cuff is size 17. I think it fits perfect. Btw, I love how u've stacked your cuff. Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## bulldog2011

FairGrape said:


> My wrist size is also 14 cm and my love cuff  is size 17. I think it fits perfect. Btw, I love how u've stacked your  cuff. Looks beautiful on you!



Thank you! Definitely helpful w/ sizing.


----------



## uhpharm01

Th cuff in the yellow gold is on my wish list.


----------



## uhpharm01

bulldog2011 said:


> I finally have a yellow gold Love cuff!
> 
> For the longest time, I was debating between the bangle and the cuff. I actually like the look of the bangle more, and its shape on my wrist, but I just don't have the lifestyle where I can wear it 24/7. So cuff it is!
> 
> I went to the store to get my sizing (size 18 for cuff, size 17 for bangle), and tried purchasing it online. Despite my bank and credit card authorizing the purchase, Cartier's internal security put my order on hold for ~5 days, and then cancelled it, telling me to buy it in-store instead. That was actually incredibly annoying and frustrating, and if I were not so in love with the love cuff, I would have just not bought it. I had a friend pick it up in store for me, as I'm not located near a boutique.
> 
> The cuff is beautiful, but size 18 is now too big, so I'm going to trek to New York tomorrow to exchange it for a 17. This entire process was actually pretty annoying, but it IS a beautiful bracelet.



Very nice congrats


----------



## Leo the Lion

bulldog2011 said:


> I finally have a yellow gold Love cuff!
> 
> For the longest time, I was debating between the bangle and the cuff. I actually like the look of the bangle more, and its shape on my wrist, but I just don't have the lifestyle where I can wear it 24/7. So cuff it is!
> 
> I went to the store to get my sizing (size 18 for cuff, size 17 for bangle), and tried purchasing it online. Despite my bank and credit card authorizing the purchase, Cartier's internal security put my order on hold for ~5 days, and then cancelled it, telling me to buy it in-store instead. That was actually incredibly annoying and frustrating, and if I were not so in love with the love cuff, I would have just not bought it. I had a friend pick it up in store for me, as I'm not located near a boutique.
> 
> The cuff is beautiful, but size 18 is now too big, so I'm going to trek to New York tomorrow to exchange it for a 17. This entire process was actually pretty annoying, but it IS a beautiful bracelet.


Gorgeous on you! I am getting this one soon &#9829; I am always a size 17 in Louis Vuitton but in Cartier I am an 18. They run on the small size. The 17 went on but very tight. I can't wait to get mine. After much thought, I will be adding the cuff in yellow gold. Enjoy your new piece!!!


----------



## Nymf

Does anyone have a picture of the white gold cuff with 1 diamond? I want to stack it with my yg full love bracelet


----------



## MrsWashington

Minkas said:


> That's good to know. Doesn't it set the metal detector off though?


I haven't had mine set off metal detectors in years - it used to happen sometimes when I was in another country, but then they usually would just use a hand wand to wave over the bracelet.  



goldengirl123 said:


> At first, I really babied my bracelet. But then I decided, I worked hard  to be able to purchase it. It's meant to be worn and loved. So I  stopped worrying about it. I even leave it on when I do Crossfit and  just cover it with a sweatband.



Love this!  The same goes for me.


----------



## Caz71

Blurry. My cuff in yg. Im sick with flu

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Leo the Lion

bulldog2011 said:


> I finally have a yellow gold Love cuff!
> 
> For the longest time, I was debating between the bangle and the cuff. I actually like the look of the bangle more, and its shape on my wrist, but I just don't have the lifestyle where I can wear it 24/7. So cuff it is!
> 
> I went to the store to get my sizing (size 18 for cuff, size 17 for bangle), and tried purchasing it online. Despite my bank and credit card authorizing the purchase, Cartier's internal security put my order on hold for ~5 days, and then cancelled it, telling me to buy it in-store instead. That was actually incredibly annoying and frustrating, and if I were not so in love with the love cuff, I would have just not bought it. I had a friend pick it up in store for me, as I'm not located near a boutique.
> 
> The cuff is beautiful, but size 18 is now too big, so I'm going to trek to New York tomorrow to exchange it for a 17. This entire process was actually pretty annoying, but it IS a beautiful bracelet.


Great information! Looks lovely with your Hermes &#9829; Congrats!


----------



## llliiizzzyy

would it be risky to wear my Cartier love cuff in the ocean? is there a high chance that it could somehow twist around and fall off my wrist? the waves are by rough at the beach that i am going to, but they're still a little big. would it be a bad idea to wear it into the ocean?


----------



## CartierLVer

yes you are taking a HUGE risk! if you think about it, it will be lubricant for the jewlery to easily slip off! If you have rings (which I know you do) and wash with water they slip off easier. So same concept.


----------



## llliiizzzyy

i never got the rings! i got a VCA necklace instead. i shower with my bracelet on and it feels as if my skin tightens because my bracelet doesn't slide around like normal. but you're right. i haven't had it insured yet, so if it did slip off my arm, it would not be replaceable unless i buy a new one. thanks for your help!


----------



## Morrison7552

Yeah it's silly to wear it considering it's a removable piece.


----------



## lovelife001

Too much of a risk for such an expensive piece!
Don't wear it to the beach!


----------



## Babsiegirl

I just got this cuff preloved from Fashionphile. Both Cartier SA's I talked with said if I wear a 17 in the full bangle, I would wear the same in the cuff. It fits as long as I keep it below my wrist bone. Do you all think I should return it and look for the next size up?  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## CartierLVer

Babsiegirl said:


> I just got this cuff preloved from Fashionphile. Both Cartier SA's I talked with said if I wear a 17 in the full bangle, I would wear the same in the cuff. It fits as long as I keep it below my wrist bone. Do you all think I should return it and look for the next size up?  Thanks for all your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341177




Congratulations! It looks a bit tight fitting! Does it move up an down smoothly? If not I would go a size up. But it's all about preference to you. GL


----------



## Babsiegirl

CartierLVer said:


> Congratulations! It looks a bit tight fitting! Does it move up an down smoothly? If not I would go a size up. But it's all about preference to you. GL




No, I have to push it up over the bone to move it. I wish there was a boutique close by so I could have tried some on!!


----------



## FairGrape

Babsiegirl said:


> I just got this cuff preloved from Fashionphile. Both Cartier SA's I talked with said if I wear a 17 in the full bangle, I would wear the same in the cuff. It fits as long as I keep it below my wrist bone. Do you all think I should return it and look for the next size up?  Thanks for all your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341177




I think it needs to have a little more wriggle room. It should feel comfortable. Go for one size up. Here's my 17 cuff for reference. This is how far it can go back. I need that room to stack it with my other bracelets. Hope it helps. Excuse the bad lighting.


----------



## Babsiegirl

I went ahead and returned it. Thanks to all who responded!!


----------



## Caz71

Ye the cuffs are smaller than the full.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Here's the new cuff. A big difference between the 17 and 18. This one definitely fits better!!


----------



## Canturi lover

It looks lovely on you.


----------



## Minkas

Babsiegirl said:


> Here's the new cuff. A big difference between the 17 and 18. This one definitely fits better!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348869
> View attachment 3348870
> View attachment 3348871


Good choice, the size up looks better to me. Congratulations by the way!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Canturi lover said:


> It looks lovely on you.




Thanks!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Minkas said:


> Good choice, the size up looks better to me. Congratulations by the way!




Thanks so much!


----------



## FairGrape

Babsiegirl said:


> Here's the new cuff. A big difference between the 17 and 18. This one definitely fits better!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348869
> View attachment 3348870
> View attachment 3348871




Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

FairGrape said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!!




Thanks FairGrape!!


----------



## Caz71

Looks comfy now
 . Enjoy &#128522;&#128522;

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Babsiegirl

Caz71 said:


> Looks comfy now
> . Enjoy [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks. It is!!


----------



## sundaymorningrain

I've been thinking about getting the love cuff.  The bangle sits better on my wrist because of the shape but the bangle in size 16 is too large while the size 16 cuff fits (special ordering size 15 bangle would be a 30% premium!).  I was wondering if anyone has had any success lightly bending the cuff to better mold to their wrist shape?  

Thanks! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## periogirl28

Noooo please don't! Get the 16 cuff. It fits me very well plus I have the same problem as you do with the size 16 bangle.


----------



## MissPositivity

Hello,
I just recently purchased a gold cuff with one diamond. I always wanted the bracelet with the screw but love the practicality of the cuff since I don't like the idea of wearing the bangle to work every day. I also like the fact that I can buy the cuff with one diamond for less than the price of the bracelet with no diamonds! 
I'm just wondering if anyone who bought the cuff regretted not buying the bracelet. I like the cuff but I don't want to have regrets about not buying the bracelet later since I don't plan on buying another Cartier piece for awhile. 
Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Tonimichelle

ShayestaC said:


> Hello,
> I just recently purchased a gold cuff with one diamond. I always wanted the bracelet with the screw but love the practicality of the cuff since I don't like the idea of wearing the bangle to work every day. I also like the fact that I can buy the cuff with one diamond for less than the price of the bracelet with no diamonds!
> I'm just wondering if anyone who bought the cuff regretted not buying the bracelet. I like the cuff but I don't want to have regrets about not buying the bracelet later since I don't plan on buying another Cartier piece for awhile.
> Thanks for all the advice!


Hi, congrats on your cuff  I have had the cuff since September, so not a very long time, but I love it and definitely don't regret choosing it over the bangle!


----------



## MissPositivity

Tonimichelle said:


> Hi, congrats on your cuff  I have had the cuff since September, so not a very long time, but I love it and definitely don't regret choosing it over the bangle!



Thank you Tonimichelle. I was wondering if you stack your cuff with any other bracelets? (like the hermes clic clac?), does stacking work with other bracelets? I want to stack it with some of my other bracelets but I heard with the cuff, other bracelets do slide over it? 

Thanks


----------



## Tonimichelle

ShayestaC said:


> Thank you Tonimichelle. I was wondering if you stack your cuff with any other bracelets? (like the hermes clic clac?), does stacking work with other bracelets? I want to stack it with some of my other bracelets but I heard with the cuff, other bracelets do slide over it?
> 
> Thanks


I always wear my cuff and my Cartier trinity on cord, occasionally I add another thin chain type bracelet but I haven't stacked with any other bangles I'm afraid. I think if you wanted to do it and not risk scratching your love a leather bracelet in between as a buffer would work. Maybe a Kelly double tour or something similar.


----------



## Mali_

ShayestaC said:


> Hello,
> I just recently purchased a gold cuff with one diamond. I always wanted the bracelet with the screw but love the practicality of the cuff since I don't like the idea of wearing the bangle to work every day. I also like the fact that I can buy the cuff with one diamond for less than the price of the bracelet with no diamonds!
> I'm just wondering if anyone who bought the cuff regretted not buying the bracelet. I like the cuff but I don't want to have regrets about not buying the bracelet later since I don't plan on buying another Cartier piece for awhile.
> Thanks for all the advice!


I just got a plain Love Cuff days ago and was actually going to buy that one with one diamond...that's my only regret..LOL...it fit me better for some reason too. I won't regret not buying the bracelet because I like putting on and taking off all of my jewelry -with ease- every day. I also travel a lot, so the bracelet, while iconic and beautiful, just does not work for me. The cuff does, and I love it.


----------



## shyla14

ShayestaC said:


> Hello,
> I just recently purchased a gold cuff with one diamond. I always wanted the bracelet with the screw but love the practicality of the cuff since I don't like the idea of wearing the bangle to work every day. I also like the fact that I can buy the cuff with one diamond for less than the price of the bracelet with no diamonds!
> I'm just wondering if anyone who bought the cuff regretted not buying the bracelet. I like the cuff but I don't want to have regrets about not buying the bracelet later since I don't plan on buying another Cartier piece for awhile.
> Thanks for all the advice!



I've had mine for a year and I love it. No regrets. I love that I can remove it anytime. I layer with my VCA and it's perfect.


----------



## Hautedistrict

I have 2 cuffs, yellow gold a gift for my 24th birthday from my parents and a white gold a gift for my 27th birthday from my husband. I wear them daily, as they're so easy to take off specially that I hate wearing Jewellry to bed or in the shower.


----------



## kge

ShayestaC said:


> Thank you Tonimichelle. I was wondering if you stack your cuff with any other bracelets? (like the hermes clic clac?), does stacking work with other bracelets? I want to stack it with some of my other bracelets but I heard with the cuff, other bracelets do slide over it?
> 
> Thanks


I love my cuff and wear it alone during the week. When I go out on the weekends I layer it with a Roberto Coin diamond bracelet or a bangle that I have with my kids names on it. I really think that I want a second cuff!


----------



## Shelly319

I absolutely love my cuff. I never wanted the bangle because I horseback ride and I don't want to be wearing something that I have to worry about unscrewing in case I fall off and hurt myself and wind up in the ER! I've had mine for two months now. It makes me smile every time I look at it and I don't find it restrictive. It actually moves up and down my wrist quite a bit. I got the smallest size but I have small wrists. And I second wanting another cuff. I think a white one this time!


----------



## MissPositivity

Thank you all for your help in deciding! I think I'm going to stick to the cuff, it seems more practical!


----------



## chiquitapet

ShayestaC said:


> Thank you all for your help in deciding! I think I'm going to stick to the cuff, it seems more practical!



I love my cuff so much! I got it in early 2015 and have taken it off only occasionally since. I wear it 24/7 but don't trust the screw system in the classic bangle. Last year I added a JUC and wear both 24/7.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I'm almost at the 5 year mark now with my pink gold cuff, and I still adore it!  I wear it daily, but have never regretted getting the cuff over the bracelet.  I remove it for showering, chores, sports, and also tend to switch which wrist I'm wearing it on depending on what else I'm wearing.

I am a little disappointed that the thin version doesn't come in cuff form!!!  I'd love to add another to layer.


----------



## animal 1

I just treated myself to the Cuff. I have been lusting over the love bracelet for over 10 years, and only have a small Cartier collection (love ring in rose gold with sapphire, trinity ring, and Tank Louis in YG) but wear only the trinity and my watch 24/7. I at first wanted the love bracelet, but as I've gotten older and with my lifestyle (children, lots of international travel, and the fact that I absolutely loathe sleeping with any jewelry or even hair rubberbands on) I knew the cuff was the right choice for me...and I decided to purchase it (finally) today!!! Will upload a picture, but am currently traveling abroad so can't do it at the moment. I just wanted to share the news with others who would understand my excitement!!


----------



## sammytheMUA

aishaaa89 said:


> I have 2 cuffs, yellow gold a gift for my 24th birthday from my parents and a white gold a gift for my 27th birthday from my husband. I wear them daily, as they're so easy to take off specially that I hate wearing Jewellry to bed or in the shower.


 Do you mind sharing pictures of your cuffs stacked?


----------



## sammytheMUA

animal 1 said:


> I just treated myself to the Cuff. I have been lusting over the love bracelet for over 10 years, and only have a small Cartier collection (love ring in rose gold with sapphire, trinity ring, and Tank Louis in YG) but wear only the trinity and my watch 24/7. I at first wanted the love bracelet, but as I've gotten older and with my lifestyle (children, lots of international travel, and the fact that I absolutely loathe sleeping with any jewelry or even hair rubberbands on) I knew the cuff was the right choice for me...and I decided to purchase it (finally) today!!! Will upload a picture, but am currently traveling abroad so can't do it at the moment. I just wanted to share the news with others who would understand my excitement!!



Cant wait to see your new cuff! Please take lots of pictures!


----------



## Hautedistrict

sammytheMUA said:


> Do you mind sharing pictures of your cuffs stacked?






Here you go, they look amazing stacked I'm even considering JUC or the panther bracelet in the future.


----------



## Tonimichelle

animal 1 said:


> I just treated myself to the Cuff. I have been lusting over the love bracelet for over 10 years, and only have a small Cartier collection (love ring in rose gold with sapphire, trinity ring, and Tank Louis in YG) but wear only the trinity and my watch 24/7. I at first wanted the love bracelet, but as I've gotten older and with my lifestyle (children, lots of international travel, and the fact that I absolutely loathe sleeping with any jewelry or even hair rubberbands on) I knew the cuff was the right choice for me...and I decided to purchase it (finally) today!!! Will upload a picture, but am currently traveling abroad so can't do it at the moment. I just wanted to share the news with others who would understand my excitement!!


Congratulations! I'll be looking forward to seeing the pics, love the love cuff


----------



## Tonimichelle

aishaaa89 said:


> View attachment 3602329
> 
> 
> Here you go, they look amazing stacked I'm even considering JUC or the panther bracelet in the future.


They look beautiful together


----------



## Hautedistrict

Tonimichelle said:


> They look beautiful together



Thanks [emoji173]


----------



## sammytheMUA

aishaaa89 said:


> View attachment 3602329
> 
> 
> Here you go, they look amazing stacked I'm even considering JUC or the panther bracelet in the future.


Beautiful


----------



## lovelife001

Beautiful stack!


----------



## MochaCake

aishaaa89 said:


> View attachment 3602329
> 
> 
> Here you go, they look amazing stacked I'm even considering JUC or the panther bracelet in the future.


Very nice!


----------



## kge

Has anyone with the cuff bought the thin love bracelet? I would love to see a picture since I don't live near a Cartier store. I have the yellow gold cuff and I love the look of the thin bracelet!


----------



## kge

Has anyone with the cuff bought the thin love bracelet? I would love to see a picture since I don't live near a Cartier store. I have the yellow gold cuff and I love the look of the thin bracelet!


----------



## Caz71

kge said:


> Has anyone with the cuff bought the thin love bracelet? I would love to see a picture since I don't live near a Cartier store. I have the yellow gold cuff and I love the look of the thin bracelet!


Me tooo


----------



## Caz71

Yg cuff size 17. With Pandora leather. So comfy


----------



## chiquitapet

kge said:


> Has anyone with the cuff bought the thin love bracelet? I would love to see a picture since I don't live near a Cartier store. I have the yellow gold cuff and I love the look of the thin bracelet!



I tried this combo in store the other day as I was considering adding a thin love to my cuff and juc too.  Ended up going with a tiffany clasp bracelet.  But I quite liked how it felt and looked.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I will attach a picture for you anyway.


----------



## Caz71

chiquitapet said:


> I tried this combo in store the other day as I was considering adding a thin love to my cuff and juc too.  Ended up going with a tiffany clasp bracelet.  But I quite liked how it felt and looked.
> View attachment 3653750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will attach a picture for you anyway.


Thank u!!


----------



## kge

chiquitapet said:


> I tried this combo in store the other day as I was considering adding a thin love to my cuff and juc too.  Ended up going with a tiffany clasp bracelet.  But I quite liked how it felt and looked.
> View attachment 3653750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will attach a picture for you anyway.


Thank you for the picture - looks great!


----------



## EpiFanatic

aishaaa89 said:


> View attachment 3602329
> 
> 
> Here you go, they look amazing stacked I'm even considering JUC or the panther bracelet in the future.



Beautiful!!  Can you tell me if the open sides overlap each other and scratch at times?  TIA.


----------



## Hautedistrict

EpiFanatic said:


> Beautiful!!  Can you tell me if the open sides overlap each other and scratch at times?  TIA.



No they don't they fit perfectly so they don't really move at all, I even wear them with my panther bracelet. But keep in mind that love bracelets in general are so easy to scratch.


----------



## EpiFanatic

aishaaa89 said:


> No they don't they fit perfectly so they don't really move at all, I even wear them with my panther bracelet. But keep in mind that love bracelets in general are so easy to scratch.



Thank you.  That means it can go on my list.  Yay!!  Yes, they are easy to scratch.  I'm just starting to get over it.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Has anyone had the experience of your cuff falling off or getting caught in something?


----------



## Tonimichelle

nycmamaofone said:


> Has anyone had the experience of your cuff falling off or getting caught in something?


I've worn my cuff continuously since last September apart from taking it off to clean it and there is no way it can fall off (as long as you get the right size). I've not had an issue with it catching on anything either as it sits pretty close to the underside of my wrist


----------



## nycmamaofone

Tonimichelle said:


> I've worn my cuff continuously since last September apart from taking it off to clean it and there is no way it can fall off (as long as you get the right size). I've not had an issue with it catching on anything either as it sits pretty close to the underside of my wrist



Thank you!! This is very helpful!


----------



## Caz71

nycmamaofone said:


> Has anyone had the experience of your cuff falling off or getting caught in something?


Shopping bag


----------



## Caz71

My 2cents re the cuff. I hate the ovalness shape on me. I wish the thin new love was around when I bought the cuff.  Does anyone notice the ovalness?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Caz71 said:


> My 2cents re the cuff. I hate the ovalness shape on me. I wish the thin new love was around when I bought the cuff.  Does anyone notice the ovalness?



I thought all the loves are more oval than round.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Caz71 said:


> My 2cents re the cuff. I hate the ovalness shape on me. I wish the thin new love was around when I bought the cuff.  Does anyone notice the ovalness?


The thin Love is oval shaped like the original Love.


----------



## Kmazz39

Tonimichelle said:


> I've worn my cuff continuously since last September apart from taking it off to clean it and there is no way it can fall off (as long as you get the right size). I've not had an issue with it catching on anything either as it sits pretty close to the underside of my wrist


Would you say sizing for the cuff is the same as for a Love bracelet? If I was going to purchase a 17 bracelet do you suggest a 16 cuff? My wrists are kinda small and there's no boutique where I live.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kmazz39 said:


> Would you say sizing for the cuff is the same as for a Love bracelet? If I was going to purchase a 17 bracelet do you suggest a 16 cuff? My wrists are kinda small and there's no boutique where I live.


I don't own a full love bracelet but when I tried one on size 16 was about right. I needed to go up to 17 for the cuff and I believe they run slightly smaller so you may need an 18. My wrist measures 14.5cms at it's widest if that helps.


----------



## Cogmarks

Kmazz39 said:


> Would you say sizing for the cuff is the same as for a Love bracelet? If I was going to purchase a 17 bracelet do you suggest a 16 cuff? My wrists are kinda small and there's no boutique where I live.


I wear a 17 cuff and a 17 bangle. My wrist measures exactly 16 cm just above the bone.  My cuff can move, but it has a close fit. I like it that way, so it doesn't catch on anything, and I typically wear it below my watch. The 18 in the cuff is what was initially recommended for me, but when it would go up my arm, it would dig into my arm, because my arm is a bit rounder in shape than the cuff. The cuff has a little bit of flex to it. You can bend it a little bit tighter or looser, but just a little bit. If you order online, just be prepared to exchange it if you feel like it isn't quite right. 
Also, there is the easy way to put on the cuff and the hard way. Most people do it the hard way and then think the cuff is too small. Put it on where one of the ends fits into the fleshy part of the underside of your arm and bring it around. If you try to put it on at the narrowest part of your wrist, you will struggle with it and make your arm red. There was a video linked in a post a few pages back that shows how to put on a cuff bracelet. 
Good luck shopping.


----------



## tangsr

Hi ladies, I need help for decision, I tried YG with one diamond on cuff, and RG classic love, my wrist is 15cm, size 17 I tried. Which one looks good on me? Which one I should choose? Please help!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

tangsr said:


> View attachment 3723645
> View attachment 3723646
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I need help for decision, I tried YG with one diamond on cuff, and RG classic love, my wrist is 15cm, size 17 I tried. Which one looks good on me? Which one I should choose? Please help!!



I like the YG on you better. It pops more and the diamond makes it special. I'm thinking about getting the same one for my birthday.


----------



## Violet Bleu

tangsr said:


> View attachment 3723645
> View attachment 3723646
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I need help for decision, I tried YG with one diamond on cuff, and RG classic love, my wrist is 15cm, size 17 I tried. Which one looks good on me? Which one I should choose? Please help!!


I like the cuff better.


----------



## yogamamaloves

tangsr said:


> View attachment 3723645
> View attachment 3723646
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I need help for decision, I tried YG with one diamond on cuff, and RG classic love, my wrist is 15cm, size 17 I tried. Which one looks good on me? Which one I should choose? Please help!!



I like the yellow gold on you more. I think either the cuff with diamond or the plain bracelet would look beautiful on you.


----------



## tangsr

tangsr said:


> View attachment 3723645
> View attachment 3723646
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I need help for decision, I tried YG with one diamond on cuff, and RG classic love, my wrist is 15cm, size 17 I tried. Which one looks good on me? Which one I should choose? Please help!!



thank you ladies, I bought Classic RG with 4 diamond. I was going to get the one without diamond, but friends went to heathrow t5, so bought in duty free price, by the price point. £6750 in T5, market price is £8100. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## spoiledjojoy

tangsr said:


> View attachment 3723645
> View attachment 3723646
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I need help for decision, I tried YG with one diamond on cuff, and RG classic love, my wrist is 15cm, size 17 I tried. Which one looks good on me? Which one I should choose? Please help!!



1st top


----------



## purses&perfumes

I just got a pre-loved cuff from Yoogis and I am crazy about it.  I'm almost certain it's rose gold instead of YG. 
It matches the gold in my omega watch which is 18K RG. 
My wrist is 16.5 cm and this is a size 18.  I love that I can slightly bend it after it's on my wrist to get the most comfortable fit for me.  Here she is.....


----------



## Tonimichelle

purses&perfumes said:


> I just got a pre-loved cuff from Yoogis and I am crazy about it.  I'm almost certain it's rose gold instead of YG.
> It matches the gold in my omega watch which is 18K RG.
> My wrist is 16.5 cm and this is a size 18.  I love that I can slightly bend it after it's on my wrist to get the most comfortable fit for me.  Here she is.....


It looks beautiful on you


----------



## purses&perfumes

Tonimichelle said:


> It looks beautiful on you


Thank you!
Here it is beside my Roberto Coin 18k YG bracelet....


----------



## spoiledjojoy

Love it !!! It's look like yg to me


----------



## Tonimichelle

purses&perfumes said:


> Thank you!
> Here it is beside my Roberto Coin 18k YG bracelet....


They look perfect together


----------



## Kindness3

purses&perfumes said:


> I just got a pre-loved cuff from Yoogis and I am crazy about it.  I'm almost certain it's rose gold instead of YG.
> It matches the gold in my omega watch which is 18K RG.
> My wrist is 16.5 cm and this is a size 18.  I love that I can slightly bend it after it's on my wrist to get the most comfortable fit for me.  Here she is.....


Love your doggie so cute


----------



## purses&perfumes

Kindness3 said:


> Love your doggie so cute


Thanks so much!
He's my fur baby!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Do you think the love cuff with one diamond is worth the extra $$? I'm debating between the regular YG love cuff and the same one with the one diamond. Not sure if the diamond is visible enough and therefore worth the money. What do you think?


----------



## kge

nycmamaofone said:


> Do you think the love cuff with one diamond is worth the extra $$? I'm debating between the regular YG love cuff and the same one with the one diamond. Not sure if the diamond is visible enough and therefore worth the money. What do you think?


I have both cuffs - one plain and one with the diamond. I love them both - you really can't go wrong!


----------



## shyla14

nycmamaofone said:


> Do you think the love cuff with one diamond is worth the extra $$? I'm debating between the regular YG love cuff and the same one with the one diamond. Not sure if the diamond is visible enough and therefore worth the money. What do you think?



I had the same dilemma when i was picking my cuff. In the end i chose the one with diamond. The diamond is visible and makes the bracelet more special ...imho it made the bracelet more expensive.

I got it in yellow gold but in white gold the diamond did not stand out.


----------



## Alena21

shyla14 said:


> I had the same dilemma when i was picking my cuff. In the end i chose the one with diamond. The diamond is visible and makes the bracelet more special ...imho it made the bracelet more expensive.
> 
> I got it in yellow gold but in white gold the diamond did not stand out.


Can please post a pic of it not stacked with others, on your arm from top ,bottom and side?
I'm considering selling my full bracelets and getting cuffs instead.


----------



## nycmamaofone

kge said:


> I have both cuffs - one plain and one with the diamond. I love them both - you really can't go wrong!





shyla14 said:


> I had the same dilemma when i was picking my cuff. In the end i chose the one with diamond. The diamond is visible and makes the bracelet more special ...imho it made the bracelet more expensive.
> 
> I got it in yellow gold but in white gold the diamond did not stand out.



Thank you both for the reply! When I saw them in person I liked the fact that the diamond one was slightly thicker than the plain one. But I am still on the fence because of the price difference (the diamond is so small). I have a couple of months to decide though [emoji12].


----------



## Kmazz39

I swear I've asked this question on here before, so forgive me if I have lol I have a 16cm yellow gold Love bracelet and am thinking of adding a cuff to stack. Should I go with the same size or size up one? I want them to sit flush against one another.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Kmazz39 said:


> I swear I've asked this question on here before, so forgive me if I have lol I have a 16cm yellow gold Love bracelet and am thinking of adding a cuff to stack. Should I go with the same size or size up one? I want them to sit flush against one another.


I've wondered the same.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kmazz39 said:


> I swear I've asked this question on here before, so forgive me if I have lol I have a 16cm yellow gold Love bracelet and am thinking of adding a cuff to stack. Should I go with the same size or size up one? I want them to sit flush against one another.





Thatgirl00 said:


> I've wondered the same.


I don't think they will sit completely flush as the cuff is slightly more oval in shape than the bracelet, but I do know that when I tried a bracelet size 16 fitted me perfectly but in the cuff the 16 was too tight so I went with 17 which is just right. I think the cuffs do generally come up smaller and are closer fitting but I guess it depends on your wrist size. Mine is approx 14.5 cms if yours is smaller then a 16 cuff may be ok.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Kmazz39 said:


> I swear I've asked this question on here before, so forgive me if I have lol I have a 16cm yellow gold Love bracelet and am thinking of adding a cuff to stack. Should I go with the same size or size up one? I want them to sit flush against one another.


Mine are same size.


----------



## emo4488

aimee* said:


> I've been thinking about getting the love cuff.  The bangle sits better on my wrist because of the shape but the bangle in size 16 is too large while the size 16 cuff fits (special ordering size 15 bangle would be a 30% premium!).  I was wondering if anyone has had any success lightly bending the cuff to better mold to their wrist shape?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Did u do it??? I am in the same boat. The 16 isnt that big but the opening is too wide!!


----------



## sundaymorningrain

emo4488 said:


> Did u do it??? I am in the same boat. The 16 isnt that big but the opening is too wide!!


I ended up getting the 15 love bangle   its standard now / not a special order so if 15 fits better, definitely go for that!


----------



## nycmamaofone

It's finally my birthday and since it's a milestone year (I am 40!!), I got the Love Cuff with one diamond in YG.  To me the cuff was a no brainer as I don't like anything on me 24/7. I wore it right away and it was so comfortable and chic to wear. 




This second pic is of me trying on the Van Cleef onyx ring.


----------



## junime

nycmamaofone said:


> It's finally my birthday and since it's a milestone year (I am 40!!), I got the Love Cuff with one diamond in YG. To me the cuff was a no brainer as I don't like anything on me 24/7. I wore it right away and it was so comfortable and chic to wear.



I looks gorgeous on you!!  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

junime said:


> I looks gorgeous on you!!  Happy Birthday!!



Thank you so much Junime for your sweet comment!


----------



## Keylocket

I hope I am on the right thread to post this but i would like to check with you ladies here about the Love Cartier Bracelet! 

I have my eyes set on the love bracelet in yellow gold! Would like to know the holding/resale value of it and if the bracelets are really worth it? I love the look of it! 

The prices here in Singapore are $8650! Anyone knows which country is the cheapest to purchase? 

TIA!


----------



## mewt

Keylocket said:


> I hope I am on the right thread to post this but i would like to check with you ladies here about the Love Cartier Bracelet!
> 
> I have my eyes set on the love bracelet in yellow gold! Would like to know the holding/resale value of it and if the bracelets are really worth it? I love the look of it!
> 
> The prices here in Singapore are $8650! Anyone knows which country is the cheapest to purchase?
> 
> TIA!


I'm in HK and it appears jewelry is significantly cheaper here due to lack of taxes. On their HK site, love bracelet in yellow gold is 46900 HKD, which is 6100 USD or 8204 SGD.


----------



## higuy

this post indicates the cuff to be discontinued soon? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/buying-cartier-in-hong-kong.972741/#post-31784860


----------



## nycmamaofone

higuy said:


> this post indicates the cuff to be discontinued soon? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/buying-cartier-in-hong-kong.972741/#post-31784860



Is this true?!! If so that's terrible. I just bought mine and really love it and prefer it over the bangle.


----------



## Tonimichelle

nycmamaofone said:


> Is this true?!! If so that's terrible. I just bought mine and really love it and prefer it over the bangle.


Plus 1, I love my cuff!


----------



## uhpharm01

nycmamaofone said:


> Is this true?!! If so that's terrible. I just bought mine and really love it and prefer it over the bangle.


I hope not.


----------



## TravelBug

I have them in all 3 metals and love them all - so easy and versatile to switch based on mood and desire to mix and match.


----------



## animal 1

Anymore photos of the cuff with the thin Love? I really like the look if having the two bracelets in different sizes (though I also really like mixing metals of the same size as well.) if anyone has photos, I'd love to see them!


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone else have any information about it being discontinued? Thanks.


----------



## chiquitapet

I have just read about the discontinuation of the cuff? Is this really happening? Last time i went to cartier to get myself a second cuff i walked out with a juc! So if this is true, i need to order myself one asap!


----------



## Caz71

If true good to know. If I wanna sell my size 17 yg cuff!


----------



## uhpharm01

chiquitapet said:


> I have just read about the discontinuation of the cuff? Is this really happening? Last time i went to cartier to get myself a second cuff i walked out with a juc! So if this is true, i need to order myself one asap!


I'm hoping this isn't true. I'm hope this is just a rumor. A Cartier SA said is not true but Don't hold my feet to the fire about this one.


----------



## bagsforme

I can't imagine they'll discontinue.  They've been around forever and are a popular selling item.


----------



## chiquitapet

bagsforme said:


> I can't imagine they'll discontinue.  They've been around forever and are a popular selling item.



Good good.  While i really love/ prefer the look of bangles the screw systems would screw with my head . At least the juc (old version) is really secure as well.  The cuffs are perfect, I've been wearing mine 24/7 for 3 years and love it so much. I've emailed cartier so we should have an answer when they get back from holidays.


----------



## uhpharm01

[emoji4] Sounds good.  Thank you !! [emoji257]


----------



## chiquitapet

Just got a reply from Cartier :  'According to your concern, we are sorry to inform you that we do not have such information about LOVE U BRA  will be discontinued in a near future.'

I take that as a no discontinuation but the wording is fishy. I might call my boutique during the week to confirm.


----------



## lulilu

chiquitapet said:


> Just got a reply from Cartier :  'According to your concern, we are sorry to inform you that we do not have such information about LOVE U BRA  will be discontinued in a near future.'
> 
> I take that as a no discontinuation but the wording is fishy. I might call my boutique during the week to confirm.



Have you ever spoken to the boutique about the cuff's future?  I can't stand wearing the regular love as I get a bit claustrophobic with it, if that makes any sense.  I was thinking of adding a cuff.


----------



## chiquitapet

lulilu said:


> Have you ever spoken to the boutique about the cuff's future?  I can't stand wearing the regular love as I get a bit claustrophobic with it, if that makes any sense.  I was thinking of adding a cuff.


 Yes, they contacted cartier headquarters and the cuff will NOT be discontinued. Woohoo!! Happy to hear you're planning to add a cuff too! How exciting


----------



## Mali_

chiquitapet said:


> Yes, they contacted cartier headquarters and the cuff will NOT be discontinued. Woohoo!! Happy to hear you're planning to add a cuff too! How exciting


Excellent—very happy to hear this info! I am going to add a pg and wg to my yg one later this year.


----------



## Mali_

lulilu said:


> Have you ever spoken to the boutique about the cuff's future?  I can't stand wearing the regular love as I get a bit claustrophobic with it, if that makes any sense.  I was thinking of adding a cuff.


A friend of mine had three loves on for years and in each of them, the screw had molded into the metal in such a way that she couldn’t take any of them off with the screwdriver. She soon became claustrophobic and after a few freak out/anxiety/panic attack sessions, had to calm herself down well enough to sit for nearly 6 hours as they were “filed off”.  After seeing/experiencing that, I had myself become too claustrophobic to wear a bracelet and so bought a cuff.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Mali_ said:


> A friend of mine had three loves on for years and in each of them, the screw had molded into the metal in such a way that she couldn’t take any of them off with the screwdriver. She soon became claustrophobic and after a few freak out/anxiety/panic attack sessions, had to calm herself down well enough to sit for nearly 6 hours as they were “filed off”.  After seeing/experiencing that, I had myself become too claustrophobic to wear a bracelet and so bought a cuff.



Yikes [emoji85]. That sounds awful. I can't even imagine what that feels like. I know some people use Loctite for their loves and I can't believe they are ok with using super glue to seal them on. I must take off jewelry at the end of the day. I'd never be able to wear them 24/7.


----------



## Mali_

nycmamaofone said:


> Yikes [emoji85]. That sounds awful. I can't even imagine what that feels like. I know some people use Loctite for their loves and I can't believe they are ok with using super glue to seal them on. I must take off jewelry at the end of the day. I'd never be able to wear them 24/7.


Me too!  
Watch this video...imagine three of them : http://www.etonline.com/news/180528...celet_has_been_stuck_on_her_wrist_for_4_years


----------



## uhpharm01

chiquitapet said:


> Yes, they contacted cartier headquarters and the cuff will NOT be discontinued. Woohoo!! Happy to hear you're planning to add a cuff too! How exciting


Yayyyyy.  Great news. Thank you.  chiquitapet!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Today:


----------



## Mali_

nycmamaofone said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 3929655


Lovely.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Mali_ said:


> Lovely.



Thank you so much [emoji8]


----------



## uhpharm01

nycmamaofone said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 3929655


Beautiful - a little Van Cleef in the Cartier mix.


----------



## nycmamaofone

uhpharm01 said:


> Beautiful - a little Van Cleef in the Cartier mix.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## mrsdjx

Hi, I am wondering if anyone can show me how the cuff looks from the side and underside? I am also very hesitant to get a full bracelet for the same reasons as most people - don't wear jewellery in shower or bed, travel a lot (not so much worried about the metal detectors but sometimes we go places where it's best not to advertise wealth), work out every day, clean a lot. I work from home and barely even wear my wedding rings unless I'm going out somewhere, usually only wear them in the weekend. I have been through this thread and can't find any from the side / underside showing the little gap in the bracelet. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hi, these are old photos I took when I first got my cuff, but hopefully this helps! 





mrsdjx said:


> Hi, I am wondering if anyone can show me how the cuff looks from the side and underside? I am also very hesitant to get a full bracelet for the same reasons as most people - don't wear jewellery in shower or bed, travel a lot (not so much worried about the metal detectors but sometimes we go places where it's best not to advertise wealth), work out every day, clean a lot. I work from home and barely even wear my wedding rings unless I'm going out somewhere, usually only wear them in the weekend. I have been through this thread and can't find any from the side / underside showing the little gap in the bracelet.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrsdjx

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3945990
> View attachment 3945991
> View attachment 3945992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, these are old photos I took when I first got my cuff, but hopefully this helps!



Thanks! So the opening is quite small, that's good  is it hard to take on and off?


----------



## nycmamaofone

mrsdjx said:


> Thanks! So the opening is quite small, that's good  is it hard to take on and off?



I have a video of my cuff (all sides) on my Instagram page: @nycmamaofone

If you get the right size, there is a way to put it on and take it off without any trouble. I'm used to it now but when I first tried it on I didn't know how to do it and got welts. Now I can do it in seconds with no welts.


----------



## Tonimichelle

mrsdjx said:


> Thanks! So the opening is quite small, that's good  is it hard to take on and off?


As nycmamaofone says, it’s easy if you’re doing it the right way!


----------



## rk4265

The trick is to put it on past your wrist bone. Super easy after that and very comfortable


----------



## faintlymacabre

mrsdjx said:


> Hi, I am wondering if anyone can show me how the cuff looks from the side and underside? I am also very hesitant to get a full bracelet for the same reasons as most people - don't wear jewellery in shower or bed, travel a lot (not so much worried about the metal detectors but sometimes we go places where it's best not to advertise wealth), work out every day, clean a lot. I work from home and barely even wear my wedding rings unless I'm going out somewhere, usually only wear them in the weekend. I have been through this thread and can't find any from the side / underside showing the little gap in the bracelet.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Here's my size 17 on a 15cm wrist.


----------



## mrsdjx

Thanks so much everyone! I guess I'll have to try them both on in the store and see what looks/feels best.


----------



## Kindness3

faintlymacabre said:


> Here's my size 17 on a 15cm wrist.


Love the pink cuff on you look so good too


----------



## junime

So I'm back to trying to find the perfect Love bracelet for myself.  I know I do NOT want the classic with a screw on each side.  6 months ago I bought 2 of the Small Loves in RG for ease of putting on and taking off.  2 months ago I broke my ankle so I took them off because they banged against my crutches and I didn't want them to get scratched.  Well, recently I got them back out and put them on and I just wasn't in love with them anymore.  

I'm thinking of getting the WG single diamond cuff because I like the shinier/brighter color of the plated white gold that you can only get with diamond.  I had really hoped that the thin would come in a WG 4 diamond version instead of the 10.  Most of my jewelry/watches are WG/SS so that is why I'd chose the WG cuff this time.

So my big question is - since my 2 Small Loves were a size 17, do I understand that it's best to go up one size for the cuff so I should get an 18?

How long does the plating stay nice on the WG cartier with a diamond?


----------



## MissPositivity

junime said:


> So I'm back to trying to find the perfect Love bracelet for myself.  I know I do NOT want the classic with a screw on each side.  6 months ago I bought 2 of the Small Loves in RG for ease of putting on and taking off.  2 months ago I broke my ankle so I took them off because they banged against my crutches and I didn't want them to get scratched.  Well, recently I got them back out and put them on and I just wasn't in love with them anymore.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the WG single diamond cuff because I like the shinier/brighter color of the plated white gold that you can only get with diamond.  I had really hoped that the thin would come in a WG 4 diamond version instead of the 10.  Most of my jewelry/watches are WG/SS so that is why I'd chose the WG cuff this time.
> 
> So my big question is - since my 2 Small Loves were a size 17, do I understand that it's best to go up one size for the cuff so I should get an 18?
> 
> How long does the plating stay nice on the WG cartier with a diamond?



Hi!
I have the gold cuff with one diamond and love it. I would say you would need to go one size down compared to the regular Love bracelets because the cuff looks really nice when it is slightly fitted to the wrist. I have had mine for a little over a year and have worn it pretty much everyday and it still has a high shine with very little scratching. I usually take mine off when I get home so I don’t have to cook or clean with it. 
Happy Shopping!


----------



## kge

I have the cuff as well as the full bracelet and they are in the same size.


----------



## Tonimichelle

junime said:


> So I'm back to trying to find the perfect Love bracelet for myself.  I know I do NOT want the classic with a screw on each side.  6 months ago I bought 2 of the Small Loves in RG for ease of putting on and taking off.  2 months ago I broke my ankle so I took them off because they banged against my crutches and I didn't want them to get scratched.  Well, recently I got them back out and put them on and I just wasn't in love with them anymore.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the WG single diamond cuff because I like the shinier/brighter color of the plated white gold that you can only get with diamond.  I had really hoped that the thin would come in a WG 4 diamond version instead of the 10.  Most of my jewelry/watches are WG/SS so that is why I'd chose the WG cuff this time.
> 
> So my big question is - since my 2 Small Loves were a size 17, do I understand that it's best to go up one size for the cuff so I should get an 18?
> 
> How long does the plating stay nice on the WG cartier with a diamond?


I haven’t tried on the thin loves but in a classic I was a size 16 and a cuff size 17. The cuff is more oval shaped so sits closer to the underside of the wrist anyway. The size 16 cuff was way too tight on me and my wrist measures approx 14.5cms


----------



## mutt lover

Hi all! I don’t post here much but read often when researching something. I finally pulled the trigger on my YG Cuff yesterday!!! Ahhh wearing for first time today. I still haven’t taken off the tape that the SA put on it in case I wanted to wear around the house to make sure right size - too nervous I need to read this whole thread. One quick question: do others find it can occasionally create little temporary indentations higher on your arm where it sits, like on the inside of arm, if you have your arm in a certain position for a while? Like typing on phone? It doesn’t hurt but I’m just worrying about every little thing and wanted to confirm that seemed normal. 

I debated the bracelet but I really like stripping off my jewelry every night and don’t think that’s suited for my lifestyle or personality. I’ve got 3 small kids, chickens, bees, a dog, a job-I realize many people wear the bracelet FT with similar context but I am hoping the cuff is best of both worlds. I’m still kind of talking myself into this but my gut says I made the right choice, as long as the cuff is comfortable for me to wear daily. 

Last thing -while purchasing this I also discovered my next fixation - the JUC! Never really focused on them before but I would love one to wear with my cuff.


----------



## faintlymacabre

mutt lover said:


> Hi all! I don’t post here much but read often when researching something. I finally pulled the trigger on my YG Cuff yesterday!!! Ahhh wearing for first time today. I still haven’t taken off the tape that the SA put on it in case I wanted to wear around the house to make sure right size - too nervous I need to read this whole thread. One quick question: do others find it can occasionally create little temporary indentations higher on your arm where it sits, like on the inside of arm, if you have your arm in a certain position for a while? Like typing on phone? It doesn’t hurt but I’m just worrying about every little thing and wanted to confirm that seemed normal.
> 
> I debated the bracelet but I really like stripping off my jewelry every night and don’t think that’s suited for my lifestyle or personality. I’ve got 3 small kids, chickens, bees, a dog, a job-I realize many people wear the bracelet FT with similar context but I am hoping the cuff is best of both worlds. I’m still kind of talking myself into this but my gut says I made the right choice, as long as the cuff is comfortable for me to wear daily.
> 
> Last thing -while purchasing this I also discovered my next fixation - the JUC! Never really focused on them before but I would love one to wear with my cuff.



Congratulations on your cuff!  I wear mine every day and love it so much!

I wouldn't worry about the indentations -- any cuff will cause them if it slides too far up your arm.  If it isn't uncomfortable, it's fine!


----------



## octnybride

I love the comments in TPF for advice so I just wanted to share my story. A couple of weeks ago It was my birthday so I took the day off to walk around midtown. I went to Saks first then the Cartier NYC store (only a 1-2 blocks apart) to try on YG plain cuff and the YG with 1 diamond cuff . While my WG bracelet is 16, I was surprised in both stores I needed a 17 to easily get on/off and to sit flush. The 16 was quite painful to put on and both SAs were cautiously forcing the 16 on my wrist which once on was ok but was still hard to remove. For the YG with 1 diamond, I was advised to get the 17 so I would not squeeze as much or else risk the diamond becoming loose.

I was so sure I would need a 16 without trying it on that when I finally did get to try it on, I was in shock. DH was going to get me the cuff for my birthday but I had to tell him not to because I wasn't sure.  I will likely go back to try on one more time before purchasing. So the moral of the story is to try it on before you buy. Everyone is different.


----------



## mutt lover

faintlymacabre said:


> Congratulations on your cuff!  I wear mine every day and love it so much!
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the indentations -- any cuff will cause them if it slides too far up your arm.  If it isn't uncomfortable, it's fine!



 thanks!! After I posted this I realized that I get the same little marks from my Tank watch on my L hand - which I’ve worn nearly every day for 15 years. I’m just so used to the watch I never noticed it!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

mutt lover said:


> Hi all! I don’t post here much but read often when researching something. I finally pulled the trigger on my YG Cuff yesterday!!! Ahhh wearing for first time today. I still haven’t taken off the tape that the SA put on it in case I wanted to wear around the house to make sure right size - too nervous I need to read this whole thread. One quick question: do others find it can occasionally create little temporary indentations higher on your arm where it sits, like on the inside of arm, if you have your arm in a certain position for a while? Like typing on phone? It doesn’t hurt but I’m just worrying about every little thing and wanted to confirm that seemed normal.
> 
> I debated the bracelet but I really like stripping off my jewelry every night and don’t think that’s suited for my lifestyle or personality. I’ve got 3 small kids, chickens, bees, a dog, a job-I realize many people wear the bracelet FT with similar context but I am hoping the cuff is best of both worlds. I’m still kind of talking myself into this but my gut says I made the right choice, as long as the cuff is comfortable for me to wear daily.
> 
> Last thing -while purchasing this I also discovered my next fixation - the JUC! Never really focused on them before but I would love one to wear with my cuff.


It looks lovely. I have a cuff I wear 24/7,  very comfortable and worry free. Just wear it and enjoy it, you’ll soon get used to it!


----------



## Tonimichelle

octnybride said:


> I love the comments in TPF for advice so I just wanted to share my story. A couple of weeks ago It was my birthday so I took the day off to walk around midtown. I went to Saks first then the Cartier NYC store (only a 1-2 blocks apart) to try on YG plain cuff and the YG with 1 diamond cuff . While my WG bracelet is 16, I was surprised in both stores I needed a 17 to easily get on/off and to sit flush. The 16 was quite painful to put on and both SAs were cautiously forcing the 16 on my wrist which once on was ok but was still hard to remove. For the YG with 1 diamond, I was advised to get the 17 so I would not squeeze as much or else risk the diamond becoming loose.
> 
> I was so sure I would need a 16 without trying it on that when I finally did get to try it on, I was in shock. DH was going to get me the cuff for my birthday but I had to tell him not to because I wasn't sure.  I will likely go back to try on one more time before purchasing. So the moral of the story is to try it on before you buy. Everyone is different.


I had tried on a size 16 bracelet before I went for the cuff and was certain I’d need a size 16 in that too but it was although possible to get on definitely too snug for the summer months. Size 17 in the cuff fits me perfectly so I think going up a size is quite normal. Possibly due to the slightly different shape. Make sure you post photos when you get it please!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I am planning to get Love bracelet but I don’t have Cartier boutique in my state. Could someone please share their SA info in the US?
Thanks!


----------



## goldengirl123

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to get Love bracelet but I don’t have Cartier boutique in my state. Could someone please share their SA info in the US?
> Thanks!


I have always just purchased either on-line or by calling and placing an order.


----------



## js2367

I use the same size cuff as the regular love and it’s a perfect fit!


----------



## rainypop

js2367 said:


> I use the same size cuff as the regular love and it’s a perfect fit!



Do they stack well together? Does it overlap each other? Thank you.


----------



## js2367

rainypop said:


> Do they stack well together? Does it overlap each other? Thank you.


Nope they don’t overlap at all and it’s a perfect fit! See picture below  the WG is the cuff and the RG is the regular Love.


----------



## junime

junime said:


> So my big question is - since my 2 Small Loves were a size 17, do I understand that it's best to go up one size for the cuff so I should get an 18?



So I'm going to answer my own question in case anyone else ever wonders as well.  Here is a size 18 Love cuff stacked on top of a size 17 SM Love.


----------



## Tonimichelle

junime said:


> So I'm going to answer my own question in case anyone else ever wonders as well.  Here is a size 18 Love cuff stacked on top of a size 17 SM Love.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034294


That’s interesting, the cuff in 18 is almost exactly the same size as a 17 bracelet then! Did you try both on together? Did you get a cuff?!


----------



## junime

Tonimichelle said:


> That’s interesting, the cuff in 18 is almost exactly the same size as a 17 bracelet then! Did you try both on together? Did you get a cuff?!



I own both of them.  I've had the RG Sm Love for a while and recently added the WG Cuff w/single diamond.  They fit together great, but I'm just not sure if I'll stack them or not.  I just don't know if I love WG and RG together - at least on me.  I seem to love it on other people.  

I am really loving the ease of the Cuff and wish I had gone that route to begin with!


----------



## JOJA

junime said:


> So I'm going to answer my own question in case anyone else ever wonders as well.  Here is a size 18 Love cuff stacked on top of a size 17 SM Love.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034294



Great reference picture!! 
I have a size 16 bracelet and 17 cuff and mine look exactly like this when stacked.


----------



## Styleanyone

I post on another Cartier thread but I want to post it here too. 

Hi All, I need some help with the love bracelet size. I wear Hermes rose gold Chaine D Ancre Enchainee in size SH - 6.2". I am thinking of getting a Cartier love bracelet in paved diamond ceramic. Will size 16 will fit? or should I get a size 17. I like tight fit.
Thank you,


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Is the single diamond cuff also rhodium plated like the classic with diamond is?


----------



## Tonimichelle

BostonBlockhead said:


> Is the single diamond cuff also rhodium plated like the classic with diamond is?


Yes, it is.


----------



## yslvchanel

Styleanyone said:


> I post on another Cartier thread but I want to post it here too.
> 
> Hi All, I need some help with the love bracelet size. I wear Hermes rose gold Chaine D Ancre Enchainee in size SH - 6.2". I am thinking of getting a Cartier love bracelet in paved diamond ceramic. Will size 16 will fit? or should I get a size 17. I like tight fit.
> Thank you,



Hermes size ST is more like Cartier Love 17, so I would think SH should be close to 16.


----------



## js2367

BostonBlockhead said:


> Is the single diamond cuff also rhodium plated like the classic with diamond is?


Any Cartier WG w diamond is rhodium plated


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Tried on the cuff this weekend and it fits SO differently than the classic.  I'm already a size 19 in my classic loves so going up a size in a cuff isn't an option since the cuff only goes up to a 19.  SA said it's not meant to fit the same as the classic and the intent is for the cuff to be more of a fitted look.  I was hoping to add the white gold with single diamond to my mix but doesn't look like I can.  Guess I start saving for the 4 diamond WG Classic Love.  LOL....


----------



## NY2LA

BostonBlockhead said:


> Tried on the cuff this weekend and it fits SO differently than the classic.  I'm already a size 19 in my classic loves so going up a size in a cuff isn't an option since the cuff only goes up to a 19.  SA said it's not meant to fit the same as the classic and the intent is for the cuff to be more of a fitted look.  I was hoping to add the white gold with single diamond to my mix but doesn't look like I can.  Guess I start saving for the 4 diamond WG Classic Love.  LOL....



The website shows that the cuff goes up to 21


----------



## NY2LA

sorry, just realized you meant the one with the diamond. Can’t figure out how to edit the previous reply


----------



## labellavita27

Do all love bracelets measure exactly the same?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Yah I’m not sure why the one with the diamond only goes up to 19 but plain WG goes up to 21.  Didn’t even realize the plain did go above 19 or I would have asked the SA.


----------



## 336

Whatever your bangle size, your cuff size will be +1. 

I own a size 16 bangle and a 17 cuff and they sit flush together. HTH


----------



## joyoflife646

I have a 14.5cm wrist and was convinced I needed a Sz 17 love cuff but to my surprise, each SA I went to at the NYC shop - different ones on two separate occasions - both fitted me for a Sz 16! I was surprised to see how the 17 spun around and just looked loose. The 16 cuff was hard to put on but did look much nicer snug on my wrist compared to the 17. I guess it’s a learning curve; I’ll be doing the technique I saw on YouTube  Pics included to show sizing between a 17 and 16 cuff (yellow and pink gold)

PS which metal looks better on me? Pink or yellow? Thank you!


----------



## Violet Bleu

@joyoflife646 PG looks very flattering!


----------



## faintlymacabre

joyoflife646 said:


> View attachment 4083664
> View attachment 4083663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 14.5cm wrist and was convinced I needed a Sz 17 love cuff but to my surprise, each SA I went to at the NYC shop - different ones on two separate occasions - both fitted me for a Sz 16! I was surprised to see how the 17 spun around and just looked loose. The 16 cuff was hard to put on but did look much nicer snug on my wrist compared to the 17. I guess it’s a learning curve; I’ll be doing the technique I saw on YouTube  Pics included to show sizing between a 17 and 16 cuff (yellow and pink gold)
> 
> PS which metal looks better on me? Pink or yellow? Thank you!



Looks like you've definitely found the right fit with the 16!  I prefer Pink Gold on you (I have the same!)


----------



## luvmy3girls

joyoflife646 said:


> View attachment 4083664
> View attachment 4083663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 14.5cm wrist and was convinced I needed a Sz 17 love cuff but to my surprise, each SA I went to at the NYC shop - different ones on two separate occasions - both fitted me for a Sz 16! I was surprised to see how the 17 spun around and just looked loose. The 16 cuff was hard to put on but did look much nicer snug on my wrist compared to the 17. I guess it’s a learning curve; I’ll be doing the technique I saw on YouTube  Pics included to show sizing between a 17 and 16 cuff (yellow and pink gold)
> 
> PS which metal looks better on me? Pink or yellow? Thank you!



I normally would choose YG, but I think I prefer the PG on you!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I like the smaller fit for sure but I'm partial to the classic YG.  That said, both look gorgeous against your skin tone and you can't go wrong with either choice!


----------



## celestee01

Hi. I’m wondering if this is the right “fit” for my wrist. I don’t have a Cartier in my state so I’m not able to try on different sizes. I bought a size 17 from an online re-sale jeweler but and wondering if I should exchange it for an 18. The first picture is of how far down my arm I can push it... the other pictures are of the space when it it’s naturally on my wrist. 

I’ve also gained about 25lbs in the last few of months that I HOPE to lose over the summer... I don’t know if that will make a difference on bracelet sizing as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## joyoflife646

celestee01 said:


> Hi. I’m wondering if this is the right “fit” for my wrist. I don’t have a Cartier in my state so I’m not able to try on different sizes. I bought a size 17 from an online re-sale jeweler but and wondering if I should exchange it for an 18. The first picture is of how far down my arm I can push it... the other pictures are of the space when it it’s naturally on my wrist.
> 
> I’ve also gained about 25lbs in the last few of months that I HOPE to lose over the summer... I don’t know if that will make a difference on bracelet sizing as well. Thanks in advance!




Not sure if this helps, but with my cuff it moves freely up and down my arm about 2” but doesn’t turn or flip much as I wear it. It’s not so tight that I don’t have wiggle room to turn it (such as when putting it on).  How does it feel now that it’s been a few days?


----------



## diva lee

joyoflife646 said:


> View attachment 4083664
> View attachment 4083663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 14.5cm wrist and was convinced I needed a Sz 17 love cuff but to my surprise, each SA I went to at the NYC shop - different ones on two separate occasions - both fitted me for a Sz 16! I was surprised to see how the 17 spun around and just looked loose. The 16 cuff was hard to put on but did look much nicer snug on my wrist compared to the 17. I guess it’s a learning curve; I’ll be doing the technique I saw on YouTube  Pics included to show sizing between a 17 and 16 cuff (yellow and pink gold)
> 
> PS which metal looks better on me? Pink or yellow? Thank you!




I normally prefer yellow gold but the pink gold looks beautiful on you. I also think the size 16 looks perfect [emoji1305].  Stunning in fact!


----------



## Hemlock

Here is my love cuff (rg) stacked with my bracelet (yg).


----------



## js2367

celestee01 said:


> Hi. I’m wondering if this is the right “fit” for my wrist. I don’t have a Cartier in my state so I’m not able to try on different sizes. I bought a size 17 from an online re-sale jeweler but and wondering if I should exchange it for an 18. The first picture is of how far down my arm I can push it... the other pictures are of the space when it it’s naturally on my wrist.
> 
> I’ve also gained about 25lbs in the last few of months that I HOPE to lose over the summer... I don’t know if that will make a difference on bracelet sizing as well. Thanks in advance!


Looks great on you!


----------



## LexLV

Hi guys! I’m so excited to add the white gold love cuff to my collection, I wanted to share my sizing experience since I found this thread SO helpful when making my choice! have a 16 cm wrist and my love bracelet is a size 18, it fits slightly loose with lot of up and down movement. My new cuff is also a size 18 and it definitely fits smaller than the bracelet but it’s actually a perfect fit (I probably could have gotten away with a size 17 love bracelet but it’s been 4 years and it’s been just fine). The cuff has perfect movement ~ 2 in above my wristbone and I can wear either in front, the bracelet generally does not loop over the cuff but it could if I pushed it. I think if I had gotten the cuff in a 19 it would have been much too large so both in the same size worked just fine! I hope this helps someone out there, I’m over the moon with my new addition [emoji173]️


----------



## Cat2708

LexLV said:


> View attachment 4100011
> View attachment 4100012
> View attachment 4100013
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I’m so excited to add the white gold love cuff to my collection, I wanted to share my sizing experience since I found this thread SO helpful when making my choice! have a 16 cm wrist and my love bracelet is a size 18, it fits slightly loose with lot of up and down movement. My new cuff is also a size 18 and it definitely fits smaller than the bracelet but it’s actually a perfect fit (I probably could have gotten away with a size 17 love bracelet but it’s been 4 years and it’s been just fine). The cuff has perfect movement ~ 2 in above my wristbone and I can wear either in front, the bracelet generally does not loop over the cuff but it could if I pushed it. I think if I had gotten the cuff in a 19 it would have been much too large so both in the same size worked just fine! I hope this helps someone out there, I’m over the moon with my new addition [emoji173]️




Thanks for the review
So does the 18 love cross over at all? And move to the other side of the cuff?


----------



## LexLV

Cat2708 said:


> Thanks for the review
> So does the 18 love cross over at all? And move to the other side of the cuff?



It has only happened once so far, for the most part they stay perfectly stacked with each other


----------



## south-of-france

I‘m thinking about getting the wg love cuff with one diamond. I like a looser, bangle-like fit for stacking it but could not stand if it turned around on the arm to reveal the gap (which I prefer for  taking it off at the end of the day) on top. How often does it turn around if it‘s not that smug?


----------



## nycmamaofone

south-of-france said:


> I‘m thinking about getting the wg love cuff with one diamond. I like a looser, bangle-like fit for stacking it but could not stand if it turned around on the arm to reveal the gap (which I prefer for  taking it off at the end of the day) on top. How often does it turn around if it‘s not that smug?



Mine never turns around. I think this depends on the fit. While mine is not super tight, it is a correct fit.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you


----------



## ChanellenahC

Hi All! I was wondering what you received with your Love cuff purchase. Is a cleaning kit normally included? I bought a cuff and when I got home, I didn’t see a cleaning kit inside the bag but I did receive the travel pouch with the pillow. Wondering if my SA forgot or are the kits not included with purchase anymore? Thanks!


----------



## Fine Frenzy

I think it depends on the sales associate. You can just ask for the cleaning kit and travel pouch. 

I bought two Cartier necklaces at the same time. The SA only gave me one travel pouch. She said she only have one left.


----------



## mimi89

It doesn’t “come” with the purchase as you only purchased the jewellery. However they can provide a cleaning kit complimentary if available.


----------



## midniteluna

ChanellenahC said:


> Hi All! I was wondering what you received with your Love cuff purchase. Is a cleaning kit normally included? I bought a cuff and when I got home, I didn’t see a cleaning kit inside the bag but I did receive the travel pouch with the pillow. Wondering if my SA forgot or are the kits not included with purchase anymore? Thanks!


I wasn’t given the cleaning kit but thanks to the forum, I found out that we can request for it and I did just that.


----------



## chiquitapet

My cuff (and even the JUC one year later) came also just with a travel pouch but they gave me a cleaning cloth, chocolates and roses as we were buying on Valentine's day.  When I purchased a much cheaper love ring few months ago,   which they had to ship to me because they didn't have my size in stock,  they also sent me champagne,  the cleaning kit and a cartier bookmark. I think it's all very SA dependent.


----------



## Pockster00

I just received my new cuff. It didn't come with a cleaning kit but my SA said she'd provide a few items the next time I stop in. Does the travel pouch for the cuff include a pillow? I got one but I thought that was for the watch which was in my same order. My travel pouch pillow is too big for a cuff. Maybe I'll ask for one too when I go in to adjust my watch links.


----------



## blushbites

Hi all! 
I’ve been reading this thread for the past few months and have saved enough to finally get a love cuff in RG! So happy with my purchase. Thanks to all who have re-affirmed my decision in getting one!


----------



## Angel1988

Does anyone know if the love cuff also has the stone variations that the bracelet has or is it only one diamond? I’m interested in the rose gold with colored stones but prefer the cuff...

Thank you in advance!


----------



## uhpharm01

blushbites said:


> Hi all!
> I’ve been reading this thread for the past few months and have saved enough to finally get a love cuff in RG! So happy with my purchase. Thanks to all who have re-affirmed my decision in getting one!


Cute!


----------



## Tonimichelle

blushbites said:


> Hi all!
> I’ve been reading this thread for the past few months and have saved enough to finally get a love cuff in RG! So happy with my purchase. Thanks to all who have re-affirmed my decision in getting one!


Beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## uhpharm01

Angel1988 said:


> Does anyone know if the love cuff also has the stone variations that the bracelet has or is it only one diamond? I’m interested in the rose gold with colored stones but prefer the cuff...
> 
> Thank you in advance!


It comes with just one stone variation for the pink gold 
https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle.../b6030017-love-bracelet,-1-pink-sapphire.html
If you want the one with several stone variations in pink gold you will have to buy the full live bracelet.


----------



## Angel1988

uhpharm01 said:


> It comes with just one stone variation for the pink gold
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle.../b6030017-love-bracelet,-1-pink-sapphire.html
> If you want the one with several stone variations in pink gold you will have to buy the full live bracelet.



Thank you for your answer. I already thought as I didn't find it on the website.
I've been thinking about it for years but I just can't get over the fact that you can't remove it 'at will'.
I don't always want to wear jewellery, don't want it to clash with other pieces I'm wearing,...and I do want all the stones...


----------



## blushbites

Angel1988 said:


> Thank you for your answer. I already thought as I didn't find it on the website.
> I've been thinking about it for years but I just can't get over the fact that you can't remove it 'at will'.
> I don't always want to wear jewellery, don't want it to clash with other pieces I'm wearing,...and I do want all the stones...


I’ve tried the love bracelet with all the stones and it is really pretty but like you I need to remove my bracelet constantly due to work so its not so practical. ☹️


----------



## nicole0612

Hello, I have a sizing question for the single diamond love cuff. I have to phone order Cartier from California since I am in a state without a Cartier boutique. My wrist measures 5.5 inches and my smallest cuff bracelet would be 6.2 inches measured inside if fully round. When I called to inquire, they recommended size 17 in the love cuff. Can anyone verify if this sounds correct? I have read through this thread and the love bracelet sizing thread, and there are reports both ways - to make me think that size 17 would be too large and that it would be too small!


----------



## Cogmarks

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, I have a sizing question for the single diamond love cuff. I have to phone order Cartier from California since I am in a state without a Cartier boutique. My wrist measures 5.5 inches and my smallest cuff bracelet would be 6.2 inches measured inside if fully round. When I called to inquire, they recommended size 17 in the love cuff. Can anyone verify if this sounds correct? I have read through this thread and the love bracelet sizing thread, and there are reports both ways - to make me think that size 17 would be too large and that it would be too small!


My wrist measures 6.25 in., and I wear a size 17 cuff. I wear it close to the bottom of my wrist, and I pinch it a little bit so it doesn’t move up and down much. You do not want to wear a cuff with a lot of room, because it will dig into your wrist as you move it, and you will catch it on things. Once in a while I catch mine on a grocery bag, but that’s it. I love my cuff. If you want a bracelet that moves up and down on your arm, get the bangle. I think a 16 would fit you. There is a video on YouTube about how to put on and take off a cuff bracelet. I would recommend watching it, so you don’t struggle to put it on and buy a bracelet larger than you need. Good luck shopping.


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you so much for your advice! It does sound like the 16 would be a better fit. I do not like when a bracelet moves on my arm and that is why I prefer the idea of the cuff. I have seen a a video on YouTube about taking the cuff off, but not sure if it is the same one; she recommends to make sure to remove it at the smallest point of the wrist. Thank you very much for taking the time to give your opinion.


----------



## Cogmarks

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much for your advice! It does sound like the 16 would be a better fit. I do not like when a bracelet moves on my arm and that is why I prefer the idea of the cuff. I have seen a a video on YouTube about taking the cuff off, but not sure if it is the same one; she recommends to make sure to remove it at the smallest point of the wrist. Thank you very much for taking the time to give your opinion.


The video is called “putting a fixed size cuff bracelet on your wrist”. You can get a bracelet with a small opening on your wrist without hurting yourself. I think more people would buy the cuff if the salespeople at Cartier would show them how to properly put it on rather than trying to cram it on their wrists.


----------



## nicole0612

Cogmarks said:


> The video is called “putting a fixed size cuff bracelet on your wrist”. You can get a bracelet with a small opening on your wrist without hurting yourself. I think more people would buy the cuff if the salespeople at Cartier would show them how to properly put it on rather than trying to cram it on their wrists.



Thank you very much. I will check this out right now.


----------



## mac01

Love Cuff bracelet in size 16. 
I purchased the traditional love but since I like being able to remove my bracelet when I want, I exchanged it for this cuff. I love it so much more! My love bracelet was also size 16.


----------



## EpiFanatic

mac01 said:


> Love Cuff bracelet in size 16.
> I purchased the traditional love but since I like being able to remove my bracelet when I want, I exchanged it for this cuff. I love it so much more! My love bracelet was also size 16.
> View attachment 4230079



Looks like the fit is perfect. Looks great on you. I have 5 inch wrists and the cuff is a little big on me.  But it is hard to beat the ease of wear of a cuff.


----------



## mac01

EpiFanatic said:


> Looks like the fit is perfect. Looks great on you. I have 5 inch wrists and the cuff is a little big on me.  But it is hard to beat the ease of wear of a cuff.



I agree that while the cuff is great for convenience and everyday wear, it has to fit right or it won’t be comfortable.


----------



## nicole0612

Cogmarks said:


> My wrist measures 6.25 in., and I wear a size 17 cuff. I wear it close to the bottom of my wrist, and I pinch it a little bit so it doesn’t move up and down much. You do not want to wear a cuff with a lot of room, because it will dig into your wrist as you move it, and you will catch it on things. Once in a while I catch mine on a grocery bag, but that’s it. I love my cuff. If you want a bracelet that moves up and down on your arm, get the bangle. I think a 16 would fit you. There is a video on YouTube about how to put on and take off a cuff bracelet. I would recommend watching it, so you don’t struggle to put it on and buy a bracelet larger than you need. Good luck shopping.


Thank you again for the advice! I flew to another state and drove 2 hours to try them on in person. The SA wanted me to get the 17, but when I insisted on trying on the 16, she agreed that it was a much better fit. The 16 can move up and down my wrist just above and just below the wrist bone, but does not get caught on my inner arm as easily as the 17 when I twist my arm.
I am also a 16 in the classic bracelet, but the cuff fits slightly better (the 15 Classic was just slightly too small). If it helps others, my wrist just below the wrist bone is 5.5 inches.
Now I just need to decide if I am getting the RG or YG!


----------



## nicole0612

I would love advice about what to buy.
1. Rose gold or Yellow gold love cuff (Rose gold shown in first few photos , yellow gold shown in next few photos)
2. Plain cuff, Cuff with diamond or plain cuff + thin cuff (thin cuff is slightly larger on me, but the next size down did not fit - at least where the SA tried to fasten it above my wrist bone). There was no cuff with diamond in my size to try, but we all know the look.
3. My current love collection is only the WG love ring with 3 diamonds, but I have been transitioning to more PG and YG. I have many VCA earrings and necklaces in PG and YG, but my wedding ring, engagement ring and most right hand rings are platinum. So thinking about what would play best together.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I would love advice about what to buy.
> 1. Rose gold or Yellow gold love cuff (Rose gold shown in first few photos , yellow gold shown in next few photos)
> 2. Plain cuff, Cuff with diamond or plain cuff + thin cuff (thin cuff is slightly larger on me, but the next size down did not fit - at least where the SA tried to fasten it above my wrist bone). There was no cuff with diamond in my size to try, but we all know the look.
> 3. My current love collection is only the WG love ring with 3 diamonds, but I have been transitioning to more PG and YG. I have many VCA earrings and necklaces in PG and YG, but my wedding ring, engagement ring and most right hand rings are platinum. So thinking about what would play best together.
> View attachment 4238846
> 
> View attachment 4238847
> 
> View attachment 4238848
> 
> View attachment 4238849
> 
> View attachment 4238850
> 
> View attachment 4238851
> 
> View attachment 4238852
> 
> View attachment 4238853
> 
> View attachment 4238854
> 
> View attachment 4238855



The 1st three photos are all RG, the next photos (with the agrafe and the fire few with the thin are the YG), the last 2 are both RG.
Thanks!


----------



## J Cn

Does anyone here have the Cartier Love Cuff XL? I think the width is around double that of the normal love cuff/bracelet.

Thanks!


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> I would love advice about what to buy.
> 1. Rose gold or Yellow gold love cuff (Rose gold shown in first few photos , yellow gold shown in next few photos)
> 2. Plain cuff, Cuff with diamond or plain cuff + thin cuff (thin cuff is slightly larger on me, but the next size down did not fit - at least where the SA tried to fasten it above my wrist bone). There was no cuff with diamond in my size to try, but we all know the look.
> 3. My current love collection is only the WG love ring with 3 diamonds, but I have been transitioning to more PG and YG. I have many VCA earrings and necklaces in PG and YG, but my wedding ring, engagement ring and most right hand rings are platinum. So thinking about what would play best together.
> View attachment 4238846
> 
> View attachment 4238847
> 
> View attachment 4238848
> 
> View attachment 4238849
> 
> View attachment 4238850
> 
> View attachment 4238851
> 
> View attachment 4238852
> 
> View attachment 4238853
> 
> View attachment 4238854
> 
> View attachment 4238855



These look like full Loves, not the cuff.  I think you can wear either YG or RG.  I would not get skinny and regular just because I don’t love that look. If you do go for it. I would just save up for another full love.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> These look like full Loves, not the cuff.  I think you can wear either YG or RG.  I would not get skinny and regular just because I don’t love that look. If you do go for it. I would just save up for another full love.



Thank you. I really appreciate your opinion. They are actually photos of two sizes of the cuff and the skinny love, but one size of the cuff was too large so it spun around my wrist and looks like the classic bracelet in the photos.
I’m not so worried about the cost difference, more about the inconvenience of taking off the full bracelet every day to go running.
Do you still prefer the plain classic bracelet over the cuff with a diamond?


----------



## sammytheMUA




----------



## simpleplan

Can any lovely ladies please post the measurement of your wrist and the size cuff you wear, for reference..
My wrist measures 6 1/8 inches and I’m a 17 in the full bangle. TIA❤️


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. I really appreciate your opinion. They are actually photos of two sizes of the cuff and the skinny love, but one size of the cuff was too large so it spun around my wrist and looks like the classic bracelet in the photos.
> I’m not so worried about the cost difference, more about the inconvenience of taking off the full bracelet every day to go running.
> Do you still prefer the plain classic bracelet over the cuff with a diamond?



Do you mean do I prefer the plain cuff to the cuff with a diamond?  I guess I am indifferent. It’s just a matter of whether I want WG or RG. I too can’t wear a full because I run too. I am not sure if I would get another cuff or skip the Love and go with a VCA perlee bangle which stacks beautifully with the cuff.


----------



## nicole0612

simpleplan said:


> Can any lovely ladies please post the measurement of your wrist and the size cuff you wear, for reference..
> My wrist measures 6 1/8 inches and I’m a 17 in the full bangle. TIA[emoji173]️



My wrist is 5.5” and I wear a 16 in the love cuff and in the full bracelet.


----------



## Tonimichelle

simpleplan said:


> Can any lovely ladies please post the measurement of your wrist and the size cuff you wear, for reference..
> My wrist measures 6 1/8 inches and I’m a 17 in the full bangle. TIA❤️


My wrist is 14.5cms approx. A size 16 full Bangle is perfect but in the cuff I needed a size 17 as the 16 felt too tight.


----------



## Cogmarks

simpleplan said:


> Can any lovely ladies please post the measurement of your wrist and the size cuff you wear, for reference..
> My wrist measures 6 1/8 inches and I’m a 17 in the full bangle. TIA❤️


My wrist measurement is about the same as yours, and I have the cuff in a 17. I wear my cuff close to the end of my wrist, and I pinch it a little bit if I want it to move less. It is comfortable for writing and typing. The cuff is supposed to fit closer to your wrist than the bangle. The 17 bangle is larger.


----------



## simpleplan

Cogmarks said:


> My wrist measurement is about the same as yours, and I have the cuff in a 17. I wear my cuff close to the end of my wrist, and I pinch it a little bit if I want it to move less. It is comfortable for writing and typing. The cuff is supposed to fit closer to your wrist than the bangle. The 17 bangle is larger.


Hi! Do you mind posting any photo of how this fits the wrist. I’m buying online in the next few days. TIA


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Do you mean do I prefer the plain cuff to the cuff with a diamond?  I guess I am indifferent. It’s just a matter of whether I want WG or RG. I too can’t wear a full because I run too. I am not sure if I would get another cuff or skip the Love and go with a VCA perlee bangle which stacks beautifully with the cuff.



Thank you. I have been thinking about the perlee bangle also. I would love to get the pave, but most likely will end up with the signature


----------



## euet68

Hi Cartier lovers, I’m getting a love bracelet
for myself and I’m in a dilemma which one suit me better? Would love to hear your opinion/advice as I have a fat wrist. I personally feel the thin love look more dainty on my wrist than the classic love.


----------



## uhpharm01

euet68 said:


> Hi Cartier lovers, I’m getting a love bracelet
> for myself and I’m in a dilemma which one suit me better? Would love to hear your opinion/advice as I have a fat wrist. I personally feel the thin love look more dainty on my wrist than the classic love.


I like the Classic Love Cuff looks better.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Classic love


----------



## goldengirl123

Classic size


----------



## Cat2708

euet68 said:


> Hi Cartier lovers, I’m getting a love bracelet
> for myself and I’m in a dilemma which one suit me better? Would love to hear your opinion/advice as I have a fat wrist. I personally feel the thin love look more dainty on my wrist than the classic love.



The classic looks more suited to your wrist. The regular is wider I. Size and shows clearly against your skin.


----------



## euet68

Thanks @Cat2708


----------



## Bronzi522

Classic


----------



## uhpharm01

Is the Love cuff the same thickness as the classic Love Bracelet?  Thank you


----------



## Babsiegirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Is the Love cuff the same thickness as the classic Love Bracelet?  Thank you



Yes it is.


----------



## MahoganyQT

After lurking in the love discussions and doing lots of research I finally purchased the YG Love cuff. I love it! I have 14.5 CM wrists and went with the 17. My wrists are very tiny but I like a looser fit on my bracelets. It slides about 3 inches below my wrist bone. Hopefully this will help others with their sizing decision.


----------



## SnowBlossom

euet68 said:


> Hi Cartier lovers, I’m getting a love bracelet
> for myself and I’m in a dilemma which one suit me better? Would love to hear your opinion/advice as I have a fat wrist. I personally feel the thin love look more dainty on my wrist than the classic love.



I like the classic love on you. I also have bigger wrists (my love is a size 20), but I feel it looks more proportional. Plus, the classic is iconic and you can’t beat that!

That said, I adore the regular and the thin stacked, the way you have in the photo!


----------



## uhpharm01

MahoganyQT said:


> After lurking in the love discussions and doing lots of research I finally purchased the YG Love cuff. I love it! I have 14.5 CM wrists and went with the 17. My wrists are very tiny but I like a looser fit on my bracelets. It slides about 3 inches below my wrist bone. Hopefully this will help others with their sizing decision.
> View attachment 4303304
> View attachment 4303305


Very nice congrats.


----------



## MahoganyQT

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice congrats.



Thanks!


----------



## HM1983

MahoganyQT said:


> After lurking in the love discussions and doing lots of research I finally purchased the YG Love cuff. I love it! I have 14.5 CM wrists and went with the 17. My wrists are very tiny but I like a looser fit on my bracelets. It slides about 3 inches below my wrist bone. Hopefully this will help others with their sizing decision.
> View attachment 4303304
> View attachment 4303305


That looks absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

HM1983 said:


> That looks absolutely stunning on you!



[emoji5] Thank you!


----------



## Hautedistrict

The new love cuff in a wider size, i love it but already own 2 love cuff and a love bracelet, so i ended up getting the wide ring only.


----------



## Tonimichelle

aishaaa89 said:


> The new love cuff in a wider size, i love it but already own 2 love cuff and a love bracelet, so i ended up getting the wide ring only.


That looks gorgeous


----------



## nadiap

MahoganyQT said:


> After lurking in the love discussions and doing lots of research I finally purchased the YG Love cuff. I love it! I have 14.5 CM wrists and went with the 17. My wrists are very tiny but I like a looser fit on my bracelets. It slides about 3 inches below my wrist bone. Hopefully this will help others with their sizing decision.
> View attachment 4303304
> View attachment 4303305



The cuff looks great on you!  I've been doing a bunch of research also before heading to Cartier to try on the YG bracelet and the cuff.  I hope the cuff looks and feels good on my wrist.  As much as I love the original bracelet - being unable to take it off easily, worrying and checking on the screws and a higher price point - are all deterrents.  My wrist is exactly 16 cm, it sounds like I'll need size 18 cuff.


----------



## MahoganyQT

nadiap said:


> The cuff looks great on you!  I've been doing a bunch of research also before heading to Cartier to try on the YG bracelet and the cuff.  I hope the cuff looks and feels good on my wrist.  As much as I love the original bracelet - being unable to take it off easily, worrying and checking on the screws and a higher price point - are all deterrents.  My wrist is exactly 16 cm, it sounds like I'll need size 18 cuff.



Thanks, I love mine so far. It is comfortable and doesn’t flip. I take my jewelry off as soon as I get home and I love switching out my jewelry based on what I’m wearing so the cuff was the way to go for me. I also like to travel and would be stressed about taking off a traditional love for TSA screening. I hear it doesn’t happen often but I’ve had so many different experience with TSA that I wouldn’t even chance it. I wear mine about 3 days per week and I don’t have any scratches so far. I’m not being extra careful with it but I like to slide it up an my arm when I’m working with my hands so I think that in addition to being able to take it off is why it isn’t as prone to scratches as traditional Loves.


----------



## nadiap

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks, I love mine so far. It is comfortable and doesn’t flip. I take my jewelry off as soon as I get home and I love switching out my jewelry based on what I’m wearing so the cuff was the way to go for me. I also like to travel and would be stressed about taking off a traditional love for TSA screening. I hear it doesn’t happen often but I’ve had so many different experience with TSA that I wouldn’t even chance it. I wear mine about 3 days per week and I don’t have any scratches so far. I’m not being extra careful with it but I like to slide it up an my arm when I’m working with my hands so I think that in addition to being able to take it off is why it isn’t as prone to scratches as traditional Loves.


So I went to the store today and tried on both the original love, the cuff and the small love.  The bracelets don't fit well on my wrists at all!  And so uncomfortable.  Size 17 was too tight while size 18 was very loose (my wrists are 16 cm).  The SA said that it's because my wrist bone protrudes a bit and it distorts sizing.  Cuff in size 18 was not too bad - not super comfortable but a much better fit that a bracelet.  So I think that's what I'm going to get eventually.


----------



## Susimoo

nadiap said:


> So I went to the store today and tried on both the original love, the cuff and the small love.  The bracelets don't fit well on my wrists at all!  And so uncomfortable.  Size 17 was too tight while size 18 was very loose (my wrists are 16 cm).  The SA said that it's because my wrist bone protrudes a bit and it distorts sizing.  Cuff in size 18 was not too bad - not super comfortable but a much better fit that a bracelet.  So I think that's what I'm going to get eventually.



You are the exact same size as me so that’s really helpful thank you.[emoji4] 
I don’t have a Cartier near me, it’s about an 8 hour drive or a one hour flight so it’ll be a while till I get to try one on. But armed with this information it’s really useful with narrowing down my choices. [emoji253]


----------



## south-of-france

nadiap said:


> So I went to the store today and tried on both the original love, the cuff and the small love.  The bracelets don't fit well on my wrists at all!  And so uncomfortable.  Size 17 was too tight while size 18 was very loose (my wrists are 16 cm).  The SA said that it's because my wrist bone protrudes a bit and it distorts sizing.  Cuff in size 18 was not too bad - not super comfortable but a much better fit that a bracelet.  So I think that's what I'm going to get eventually.



Did the cuff rotate (gap on the upside of your arm) or not? I’m also debating a cuff or full/thin bracelet and have a 15.5 wrist... tia.


----------



## nadiap

south-of-france said:


> Did the cuff rotate (gap on the upside of your arm) or not? I’m also debating a cuff or full/thin bracelet and have a 15.5 wrist... tia.


Nope, cuff in size 18 didn't rotate.  I bet that full bracelet in size 17 would be great on you.  Size 17 would have fit me okay also in the bracelet if not for this bone sticking out (photo attached).  Unfortunately I forgot to take photos while at the store!  Can't believe it.  
Also, the full bracelet was quite heavy.  I can't imagine wearing it 24/7.  Overall I like the look of the full bracelet a bit more and it would have been very tempting if they made it in size 17.5.  But they don't - so that made the decision easier for me.  It takes a second to take off the cuff - I'd rather not wear it while doing dishes or going to the beach.


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks! My wrist bone is a bit more prominent than yours... need to visit the boutique. 17 in the full bracelet looked great, but when I turned (twisted) my underarm, it got caught in the muscle and got stuck, since it’s not rounded. I didn’t like that...


----------



## MahoganyQT

Wow! I never even noticed my prominent wrist bone until I started reading responses to this thread. [emoji23]


----------



## nadiap

This lady posted a video on youtube yesterday describing how her new Love bracelet came undone and fell off twice.. Another reason for me to only consider a cuff.


----------



## chiquitapet

nadiap said:


> This lady posted a video on youtube yesterday describing how her new Love bracelet came undone and fell off twice.. Another reason for me to only consider a cuff.




I agree. I got myself a second cuff last week and love it.  I wear the whole stack 24/7 with no worries of anything falling whatsoever. Best decision ever


----------



## nadiap

chiquitapet said:


> I agree. I got myself a second cuff last week and love it.  I wear the whole stack 24/7 with no worries of anything falling whatsoever. Best decision ever


Wow.. these look so beautiful on you.  I'm yet to pull the trigger.  They are so expensive in Canada, especially since we have an extra 12% tax on top of the posted price.  I'm not sure if to get one now or to wait until summer time - I might be going to England or France at that time and I know that I can get one there for cheaper.


----------



## nadiap

Here is another one... I don't understand why Cartier is unable to redesign the locking mechanism so that it's easier to take off and impossible to have it come off by itself. Also, who wants to check the screws on a bracelet almost daily?


----------



## chiquitapet

nadiap said:


> Wow.. these look so beautiful on you.  I'm yet to pull the trigger.  They are so expensive in Canada, especially since we have an extra 12% tax on top of the posted price.  I'm not sure if to get one now or to wait until summer time - I might be going to England or France at that time and I know that I can get one there for cheaper.



Thank you! Good plan to wait for your trip! I was going to wait for my July overseas trip as well to get my tax back but became too impatient.


----------



## nycmamaofone

nadiap said:


> This lady posted a video on youtube yesterday describing how her new Love bracelet came undone and fell off twice.. Another reason for me to only consider a cuff.




This was the main reason I bought the cuff. I didn’t want to worry about those damn screws and the bracelet falling off. And I’m sorry, I’m not putting glue on my expensive bracelet just for it to not fall off. 

I am 100% happy getting the cuff. It has never fallen off on its own.


----------



## honeypeach

nycmamaofone said:


> This was the main reason I bought the cuff. I didn’t want to worry about those damn screws and the bracelet falling off. And I’m sorry, I’m not putting glue on my expensive bracelet just for it to not fall off.
> 
> I am 100% happy getting the cuff. It has never fallen off on its own.



I actually took the full love bracelet completely off my plans because of the horrific stories shared here regarding the loose screws. How hard can it be to change to a secured closure system? Even with the pave diamond bangle, I think the clasp is too dainty and over time and constant opening and closing, it will get weaker. Maybe when Cartier change the screwing system again then I will reconsider.
TBH I wear jewellery pieces that total value way exceeds the love bracelet on a daily basis, but never once I consider taking out an insurance policy just to wear any of them! I asked for a quote for jewellery insurance for the first time since I seriously planned my purchase of Love a few weeks ago. I think deep inside of my mind, I know the screw mechanism of Love is potentially problematic (maybe not immediately, but in a few days/months/years), too much unnecessary stress for my life.
I wish I had got both love and juc in the old system, or next time I go in the store I will give the cuff a try. My wrist is so tiny that anything with an opening will fall off it, so I’ve never brought any cuffs.


----------



## Sunshinesaule

I just watched Mel in Melbourne's video about her love bracelet falling off. I was 90% sure that I will get the bracelet, however I don't want to worry about it falling off and potentially losing it. I decided to get the cuff, it seems a lot less maintenance and still has the same look.


----------



## guccilover21

Has anyone’s cuff fallen off? Im stuck between that and the thin love. I’m so afraid of losing the loves as I’m so clumsy and not careful whatsoever. I worry about the cuff too. What if I go on holiday and go swimming and forget to take it off? What do you guys recommmend??


----------



## kelly girl

After wearing it for five years, my Love bacelet fell off. It was the end of the day when I realized it was gone.
Needless to say I was in a panic looking for any part of it. Cartier is well aware there’s an issue with the way the current model secures when worn. Some Cartier sales associates have suggested using Loctite to insure the screws stay put.  If they were to revert back to the original way the bracelet screws on I’d buy another in a heartbeat. That being said, If I were considering another Love I’d be looking at the cuff.
If the bracelet is purchased in the correct size I don’t think it would be possible for it to fall off.


----------



## kelly girl

I meant to type cuff in that last sentence. I had asked in an earlier post on an earlier thread about the sizing of the new XL cuff. Does anyone know if the XL sizing fits the same as the sizing of the exsisting cuff?


----------



## Tonimichelle

guccilover21 said:


> Has anyone’s cuff fallen off? Im stuck between that and the thin love. I’m so afraid of losing the loves as I’m so clumsy and not careful whatsoever. I worry about the cuff too. What if I go on holiday and go swimming and forget to take it off? What do you guys recommmend??


I wore my cuff for 2.5 years without taking it off for any length of time. If you get the right size there is no way it can fall off!  I recently purchased an old style love bracelet (with the removable screws) because I’d heard so many stories of the new style falling off and a couple about the thin love too.
 I feel reasonably confident that even if I lose a screw on the old style bracelet the whole bracelet won’t fall off without me noticing (the two halves kind of clip together and have to be forcibly pulled apart). 
I really wish Cartier would go back to that screw system, but in the meantime a cuff is definitely the least worry free option there is available at the moment, if you get the right size there is nothing that can wrong with it!


----------



## honeypeach

Tonimichelle said:


> I wore my cuff for 2.5 years without taking it off for any length of time. If you get the right size there is no way it can fall off!  I recently purchased an old style love bracelet (with the removable screws) because I’d heard so many stories of the new style falling off and a couple about the thin love too.
> I feel reasonably confident that even if I lose a screw on the old style bracelet the whole bracelet won’t fall off without me noticing (the two halves kind of clip together and have to be forcibly pulled apart).
> I really wish Cartier would go back to that screw system, but in the meantime a cuff is definitely the least worry free option there is available at the moment, if you get the right size there is nothing that can wrong with it!



Congratulations to you new bracelet.
Since you have a cuff already, I wonder what makes you want to buy another full bracelet? Just for stacking? Or you feel the cuff is more of a fashion choice, and the bracelet carries an additional meaning of locking up your love?
Do you regret that you didn’t purchase the bracelet originally and went with the cuff?
It seems so many of us knowingly buying into the (faulty designed) bracelet because of the symbolism, but my conscience keep telling me, when the screws eventually and inevitably fail and the bracelet is lost, the love is lost and gone (also your money)...I would be devastated!


----------



## kge

honeypeach said:


> Congratulations to you new bracelet.
> Since you have a cuff already, I wonder what makes you want to buy another full bracelet? Just for stacking? Or you feel the cuff is more of a fashion choice, and the bracelet carries an additional meaning of locking up your love?
> It seems so many of us knowingly buying into the (faulty designed) bracelet because of the symbolism, but my conscience keep telling me, when the screws eventually and inevitably fail and the bracelet is lost, the love is lost and gone (also your money)...I would be devastated!


I have two yellow gold LOVE cuffs, 1 small rose gold LOVE and 1 full 4 diamond LOVE. The full LOVE is my newest addition and that was a gift for my 25th wedding anniversary and there are 4 of us in the family - that is why my husband bought it for me. He did put the purple loctite on it when he screwed it on my wrist. The cuffs are very comfortable and don't move at all - the opening is small.


----------



## honeypeach

kge said:


> I have two yellow gold LOVE cuffs, 1 small rose gold LOVE and 1 full 4 diamond LOVE. The full LOVE is my newest addition and that was a gift for my 25th wedding anniversary and there are 4 of us in the family - that is why my husband bought it for me. He did put the purple loctite on it when he screwed it on my wrist. The cuffs are very comfortable and don't move at all - the opening is small.



Thanks for your reply. I hope you enjoy all your bracelets! 
Now I realised there is also another important decision factor: the diamonds.
I didn’t really care about the one diamond on the cuff, the four diamonds look much better and symmetrical.


----------



## kge

honeypeach said:


> Thanks for your reply. I hope you enjoy all your bracelets!
> Now I realised there is also another important decision factor: the diamonds.
> I didn’t really care about the one diamond on the cuff, the four diamonds look much better and symmetrical.



I feel like my cuff with one diamond almost make more of a statement then the 4 diamond bracelet. I think it is because the diamond is centered on the cuff.


----------



## honeypeach

kge said:


> I feel like my cuff with one diamond almost make more of a statement then the 4 diamond bracelet. I think it is because the diamond is centered on the cuff.



I will go to the store this weekend with my son to check out the YG cuff, I will make sure to check out the diamond cuff too!
Thanks so much~


----------



## luvmy3girls

chiquitapet said:


> I agree. I got myself a second cuff last week and love it.  I wear the whole stack 24/7 with no worries of anything falling whatsoever. Best decision ever



Love this! What color are the gold ones? Are they both RG?


----------



## Susimoo

honeypeach said:


> Congratulations to you new bracelet.
> Since you have a cuff already, I wonder what makes you want to buy another full bracelet? Just for stacking? Or you feel the cuff is more of a fashion choice, and the bracelet carries an additional meaning of locking up your love?
> Do you regret that you didn’t purchase the bracelet originally and went with the cuff?
> It seems so many of us knowingly buying into the (faulty designed) bracelet because of the symbolism, but my conscience keep telling me, when the screws eventually and inevitably fail and the bracelet is lost, the love is lost and gone (also your money)...I would be devastated!



Your last paragraph beautifully describes exactly my purchasing dilemma [emoji1]
That's is why I still haven't bought one [emoji23]


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi everyone.. I need your advice 
What do you think of the cuff in size 18 on me?
I have chubby hands and arms, my wrist measures around 15.5cm
Size 17 was a more snug fit and size 18 had more movement


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

These pictures are all size 18


----------



## honeypeach

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> These pictures are all size 18



That's personal preference. 
This size 18 looks not bad. You may need to give consideration on the climate you live in. When it's hot/humid/afternoon/summer, your arm will swollen up.


----------



## south-of-france

So I tried on the cuff sizes 17 and 18 with a 15.5 cm wrist. The 17 was snug around my wrist bone, the 18 felt great but the jeweler said it was too big and could fall off. So I decided against a cuff and got the full rainbow Love in rose gold [emoji177]


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

So I finally went ahead and bought the love cuff in yellow gold size 18


----------



## goldengirl123

south-of-france said:


> So I tried on the cuff sizes 17 and 18 with a 15.5 cm wrist. The 17 was snug around my wrist bone, the 18 felt great but the jeweler said it was too big and could fall off. So I decided against a cuff and got the full rainbow Love in rose gold [emoji177]


Would love to see a modeling shot of the rainbow LOVE!


----------



## south-of-france

Sure!


----------



## goldengirl123

Love 


south-of-france said:


> Sure!
> View attachment 4367733
> View attachment 4367735


Love it! I think this might be my next purchase!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you! I took months to decide and went with my heart! [emoji177]


----------



## MdRs

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> So I finally went ahead and bought the love cuff in yellow gold size 18


Beautiful!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Really pretty. Thought I'd never like multi-color stones in one setting.


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Thank you to everyone for liking my pictures with the love cuff but unfortunately,it didn’t work out for me...
I was not satisfied with the fit due to its opening at the back, also I felt it was not what I wanted. My main reason to go for the cuff was that I could take it off easily but when I took it off, I missed it! Hehe
So I went ahead and exchanged it for the love bracelet, yellow gold size 17.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## chiquitapet

luvmy3girls said:


> Love this! What color are the gold ones? Are they both RG?


Thank you! The cuff is YG and the JUC is RG!


----------



## honeypeach

Very happy with my purchase today. I will enjoy it in many years to come.
Thanks for everybody’s input on the bracelet vs cuff debate. I went with my heart for the YG cuff.
Ps: cuff size 17 (equivalent to full bracelet sz 16)
My wrist measurement:
wrist bone part: 14.5cm
Smallest part of wrist: 13.5cm
Mid point of forearm: 17.5cm
Size 18 cuff is way too loose, 17 is perfect fit yet it can move down 3 inches from wrist.


----------



## MahoganyQT

honeypeach said:


> Very happy with my purchase today. I will enjoy it in many years to come.
> Thanks for everybody’s input on the bracelet vs cuff debate. I went with my heart for the YG cuff.
> Ps: cuff size 17 (equivalent to full bracelet sz 16)
> My wrist measurement:
> wrist bone part: 14.5cm
> Smallest part of wrist: 13.5cm
> Mid point of forearm: 17.5cm
> Size 18 cuff is way too loose, 17 is perfect fit yet it can move down 3 inches from wrist.



Congrats! It looks great on you! I love your snake ring too!


----------



## honeypeach

MahoganyQT said:


> Congrats! It looks great on you! I love your snake ring too!



Thanks, the snake ring is from Aurelie Bidermann (brought several items of this brand from Net-a-Porter, Shopbop and Farfetch). She is very artsy and talented, check her out~~


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Really excited to rejoin this club - just bought a preloved YG cuff in size 18 which arrives on Friday!  I used to own a YG cuff in size 17 a few years ago but always felt it was a bit too snug. Will post photos once I receive my new beauty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Arrived today - size 18 cuff in YG. So happy!


----------



## honeypeach

deleted due to accidental post...


----------



## honeypeach

I purchased my love YG cuff for a full week, and I am happy to report as follows: (on transportation now, so why not?)
1) Regrets:
I should buy the WG and RG cuffs on the same day too!
2) Wear and tear:
Yes, it scratched and marked after the first 10 minute I put it on my wrist, but I don't care. I plan to wear it daily for years or decades, I can't baby it for decades...
3) Comfort:
It's extremely comfortable to wear. My cuff was in size 17 (equivalent to full bracelet size 16). 18 was too big, and 16 was too snug for my liking. so 17 was perfect for me. The cuff could move up and down exactly 3 inches (7.5cm) from my wrist bone. Naturally it moved up my arm and stayed there while I worked.. and it would cause light red marking on the skin on the underside of the forearm as all bracelets do. I just gently pushed the cuff down a bit and the red mark disappeared quite quickly.
4) Take on and off
I wear jewellery 24/7, 365 since I was a child. But I did took the cuff off at least 20+ times for the past 7 full days.
As I mentioned before, it's extremely comfortable to wear, but I took it off simply because I can 
For the first 10 hours after purchase, I took it off about 15 times. I switched wrist 6 times just to find a wrist with the less movement. (ie the less dominate hand, it could surprise you! I thought I was right handed, but apparently I'm not...) Then my mum called me to go and check the oil and water in her car.. I took it off as I didn't want to wear my brand new cuff to play with steel and engine oil! Then I polished the cuff with the Cartier cleaner 3 times in the first day.
In the next 6 days, I took it off less and less. But I enjoyed the freedom to be able to take it off and put it on whenever I wanted to.
5) Full bracelet in the future?
No and never. I like something carefree, hate to spend too much time checking, tightening, worrying about the screws...


----------



## kelly girl

Great post in favor of the Love cuff honeypeach. Any thoughts on the cuff with one diamond versus without?


----------



## andforpoise

I was just looking at the love cuff online.  I was wanting the classic love bracelet but all of the stories about it falling off were making me nervous. That being said, my wrist is 14 cm around and the smallest the love cuff comes in is 16cm. Now I'm not sure what to think because the 16 just seems like it'd fall off. Does anyone know if it's possible to order a 15cm love cuff?


----------



## honeypeach

kelly girl said:


> Great post in favor of the Love cuff honeypeach. Any thoughts on the cuff with one diamond versus without?



I tried on the diamond cuff and then bought a plain cuff. So my answer will be biased, obviously.
My decision was based on the the following reasons, if it helps anyone deciding:
1) It was a small single diamond of 0.10ct, under the boutique lighting it dazzled like all diamonds do, but the large surface area of shiny gold on both side of the diamond kind of "buries" it. So it didn't stand out on YG or WG that I tried on.
To me, it was almost non-existent. If you want to some dazzle, get a swarovski crystal bracelet for $100-200, they all dazzle like crazy. If you wear the diamond cuff and stand 3 steps away from me, I can't tell that's with diamond or not, and you may have to roll your wrist around for the diamond to point directly at my eye....
If you are crazy about diamond, you may not be satisfied with the lonely existence of one 0.1ct diamond set in the middle of a 6mm wide, 7.5cm long top surface area of the bracelet.
2) I'm not crazy about diamond and I don't wear any diamond jewellery, so I don't need to buy a diamond cuff to "match" anything. I took off all my diamond rings, bracelet, studs when DS was born many years ago, because I was paranoid they would scratch him. Plain smooth band and hoops only from then.
3) Plain gold is carefree. I don't need to worry about myself doing anything stupid so the diamond will fall out from its settings. My friend just lost a 2.5ct diamond from her ring, I don't know what she did, but it surely look very stressful for her now....


----------



## deluxeduck

here's my Love Cuff XL


----------



## Susimoo

honeypeach said:


> I tried on the diamond cuff and then bought a plain cuff. So my answer will be biased, obviously.
> My decision was based on the the following reasons, if it helps anyone deciding:
> 1) It was a small single diamond of 0.10ct, under the boutique lighting it dazzled like all diamonds do, but the large surface area of shiny gold on both side of the diamond kind of "buries" it. So it didn't stand out on YG or WG that I tried on.
> To me, it was almost non-existent. If you want to some dazzle, get a swarovski crystal bracelet for $100-200, they all dazzle like crazy. If you wear the diamond cuff and stand 3 steps away from me, I can't tell that's with diamond or not, and you may have to roll your wrist around for the diamond to point directly at my eye....
> If you are crazy about diamond, you may not be satisfied with the lonely existence of one 0.1ct diamond set in the middle of a 6mm wide, 7.5cm long top surface area of the bracelet.
> 2) I'm not crazy about diamond and I don't wear any diamond jewellery, so I don't need to buy a diamond cuff to "match" anything. I took off all my diamond rings, bracelet, studs when DS was born many years ago, because I was paranoid they would scratch him. Plain smooth band and hoops only from then.
> 3) Plain gold is carefree. I don't need to worry about myself doing anything stupid so the diamond will fall out from its settings. My friend just lost a 2.5ct diamond from her ring, I don't know what she did, but it surely look very stressful for her now....



I am loving your indepth reviews. It's so helpful. I don't have a Cartier in my country so this helps narrow down my choices before I visit [emoji56][emoji12]

May I ask if you saw a big difference in the white gold colour between the unplated non diamond cuff and the plated diamond cuff?

I am considering either the diamond white gold cuff or the full white or pink gold bracelet. Unfortunately the budget won't stretch to diamonds in the full white gold bracelet. 

I prefer plated white gold and that would be my reasoning for going for the one diamond cuff over the original. 

I know it will require more maintenance but that doesn't concern me. I think would like plated to match better with my other diamond cuffs and bracelets for when I stack them. 

Your help would be much appreciated. [emoji253]


----------



## honeypeach

Susimoo said:


> I am loving your indepth reviews. It's so helpful. I don't have a Cartier in my country so this helps narrow down my choices before I visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask if you saw a big difference in colour between the unplated non diamond cuff and the plated diamond cuff?
> 
> I am considering either the diamond white gold cuff or the full white or rose gold bracelet. Unfortunately the budget won't stretch to diamonds in the full white gold bracelet.
> 
> I prefer plated white gold and that would be my reasoning for going for the one diamond cuff over the original.
> 
> I know it will require more maintenance but that doesn't concern me. I think would like plated to match better with my other diamond cuffs and bracelets for when I stack them.
> 
> Your help would be much appreciated.



All the WG in the boutique were brand new, shiny and scratch-free. Under the boutique lighting (warm yellow), I put two love rings, plain WG and WG with diamonds, next to each other and I didn’t see a huge difference in colour, but a slight difference.
In natural light, I did realised the plain WG love ring I bought for DS look a bit “grey”, similar to the colour of Rolex steel, and my rhodium plated WG Bulgari bzero ring is “whiter” but not as white as sterling silver.
Please see photos attached taken under warm and white lights:
Three rings
Love: plain WG
Bulgari: WG with rhodium plating
Hermes: sterling silver


----------



## Susimoo

honeypeach said:


> All the WG in the boutique were brand new, shiny and scratch-free. Under the boutique lighting (warm yellow), I put two love rings, plain WG and WG with diamonds, next to each other and I didn’t see a huge difference in colour, but a slight difference.
> In natural light, I did realised the plain WG love ring I bought for DS look a bit “grey”, similar to the colour of Rolex steel, and my rhodium plated WG Bulgari bzero ring is “whiter” but not as white as sterling silver.
> Please see photos attached taken under warm and white lights:
> Three rings
> Love: plain WG
> Bulgari: WG with rhodium plating
> Hermes: sterling silver



Honeypeach 

This is so helpful. Thank you. I can see the difference between all three but it isn't unpleasant to my eye. 

I wear a steel Rolex with diamond markers and love the colour on my very pale Celtic skin tone. 
I think it is going to be  white gold for me. 

Thank you once again. [emoji7]


----------



## edwinp

Does anyone have a similar cuff bracelet? Any idea on the model name? Thank you


----------



## edwinp

Looking for some history on this particular Cartier cuff bracelet. Year ? Model? Thank you for any help.


----------



## kelly girl

Thanks honeypeach for your in depth response to my question regarding the Love cuff with a diamond. I know that Cartier rhodium plates the white gold cuff and bracelet with diamonds/diamond; my concern is the cuff without the diamond may look like sterling silver as it patinas. I usually don’t wear yellow gold as my jewelry is white gold and platinum and I’m not sure how I feel about mixing metals.


----------



## Summerof89

I went into store to try on the love cuff today and size 16 is too big for me. Does anyone else have this problem? Is it standard for the cuff to not have size 15 or would I be able to find sizes smaller than 15 in say.... Asian countries ? TIA


----------



## andforpoise

Summerof89 said:


> I went into store to try on the love cuff today and size 16 is too big for me. Does anyone else have this problem? Is it standard for the cuff to not have size 15 or would I be able to find sizes smaller than 15 in say.... Asian countries ? TIA


It's too big for me too [emoji37] I'm not sure how to go about finding a smaller size unfortunately but I know your struggle.


----------



## Summerof89

andforpoise said:


> It's too big for me too [emoji37] I'm not sure how to go about finding a smaller size unfortunately but I know your struggle.



So glad you understand. I don’t like how the bracelet gets put on, the thin version is too thin and the cuff which would be perfect doesn’t fit.........


----------



## ginanicoledo

honeypeach said:


> I purchased my love YG cuff for a full week, and I am happy to report as follows: (on transportation now, so why not?)
> 1) Regrets:
> I should buy the WG and RG cuffs on the same day too!
> 2) Wear and tear:
> Yes, it scratched and marked after the first 10 minute I put it on my wrist, but I don't care. I plan to wear it daily for years or decades, I can't baby it for decades...
> 3) Comfort:
> It's extremely comfortable to wear. My cuff was in size 17 (equivalent to full bracelet size 16). 18 was too big, and 16 was too snug for my liking. so 17 was perfect for me. The cuff could move up and down exactly 3 inches (7.5cm) from my wrist bone. Naturally it moved up my arm and stayed there while I worked.. and it would cause light red marking on the skin on the underside of the forearm as all bracelets do. I just gently pushed the cuff down a bit and the red mark disappeared quite quickly.
> 4) Take on and off
> I wear jewellery 24/7, 365 since I was a child. But I did took the cuff off at least 20+ times for the past 7 full days.
> As I mentioned before, it's extremely comfortable to wear, but I took it off simply because I can
> For the first 10 hours after purchase, I took it off about 15 times. I switched wrist 6 times just to find a wrist with the less movement. (ie the less dominate hand, it could surprise you! I thought I was right handed, but apparently I'm not...) Then my mum called me to go and check the oil and water in her car.. I took it off as I didn't want to wear my brand new cuff to play with steel and engine oil! Then I polished the cuff with the Cartier cleaner 3 times in the first day.
> In the next 6 days, I took it off less and less. But I enjoyed the freedom to be able to take it off and put it on whenever I wanted to.
> 5) Full bracelet in the future?
> No and never. I like something carefree, hate to spend too much time checking, tightening, worrying about the screws...


Hi! I just bought a love cuff in RG size 16! I absolutely love being able to take it on and off. Has anyone had issues where they feel like it will fall off their arm? That was one of my concerns but it seemed pretty snug.


----------



## Violet Bleu

ginanicoledo said:


> Hi! I just bought a love cuff in RG size 16! I absolutely love being able to take it on and off. Has anyone had issues where they feel like it will fall off their arm? That was one of my concerns but it seemed pretty snug.


I sleep in my cuff and literally do everything in it. If you have the right size, it should never fall off. The worst that may happen is it may turn and pinch you. That’s only happened to me once.


----------



## bella10

Loving my 3 love cuffs


----------



## ChanelFan29

Yay, I can finally post my pics!  I went with the size 19.  I think my wrist was about a 17.5.  I found the 20 to be too big for my personal comfort.


----------



## Bentley21

Bagsaremylife! said:


> I am thinking of getting one of these. Does anyone know the retail price for both white and yellow gold?  It's the love bracelet that does not screw on (it's open in the back). Thanks!


 

Hi Bags are my life   I think they vary it price depending on which bangle you want as there is lots of variations in size and if it's the plain bangle or the one with diamonds I think it would cost at least $4000 new for a plain one they are quite pricy here is a blog about them. https://www.buymyjewellery.com/cartier-love-bracelet-guide


----------



## Kdelz

For those interested in buying a love cuff, Costco sells them now too!


----------



## Suzil

Kdelz said:


> For those interested in buying a love cuff, Costco sells them now too!


Wow! Thank you for the info. I just looked it up and there isn’t a price displayed on their website (I am a member and I am logged in with my membership) I only see rose gold and white gold available. Do you happen to know the price ?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kdelz said:


> For those interested in buying a love cuff, Costco sells them now too!



Wow!  I'm kinda shocked Cartier would allow such a luxury name brand item to be sold at a Costco.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

There is one in NH - which is a tax free state.   Kinda awesome!


----------



## Kdelz

BostonBlockhead said:


> Wow!  I'm kinda shocked Cartier would allow such a luxury name brand item to be sold at a Costco.





Suzil said:


> Wow! Thank you for the info. I just looked it up and there isn’t a price displayed on their website (I am a member and I am logged in with my membership) I only see rose gold and white gold available. Do you happen to know the price ?


I believe the RG is priced at 4199 I’m not sure about the WG. You’re welcome! I didn’t see a YG though!


----------



## Kdelz

BostonBlockhead said:


> There is one in NH - which is a tax free state.   Kinda awesome!


I agree! They do sell brands such as Rolex


----------



## Suzil

Kdelz said:


> I believe the RG is priced at 4199 I’m not sure about the WG. You’re welcome! I didn’t see a YG though!


I am a dummy. Ugh, I had to choose the gold type in order to see the price. Duh. Thank you again!


----------



## Kdelz

Suzil said:


> I am a dummy. Ugh, I had to choose the gold type in order to see the price. Duh. Thank you again!


You're welcome! I’m wish they had a size 15! I have a the regular bangle in size 16 and afraid the 16 in cuff will be moving around too much!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kdelz said:


> You're welcome! I’m wish they had a size 15! I have a the regular bangle in size 16 and afraid the 16 in cuff will be moving around too much!


I have a 16 full love bracelet and a 17 cuff. You usually need to size up for the cuff so depending on the fit of your 16 bangle, 16 or 17 should be fine. The 17 cuff is actually exactly the same size as a 16 bangle when placed on top of it. Hope that helps


----------



## Kdelz

Tonimichelle said:


> I have a 16 full love bracelet and a 17 cuff. You usually need to size up for the cuff so depending on the fit of your 16 bangle, 16 or 17 should be fine. The 17 cuff is actually exactly the same size as a 16 bangle when placed on top of it. Hope that helps


Thank you! The 16 slides up and down so I think the size 16 in cuff will be fine. Thanks this helped a lot!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kdelz said:


> Thank you! The 16 slides up and down so I think the size 16 in cuff will be fine. Thanks this helped a lot!


You’re welcome! Just bear in mind that the size 16 cuff will be slightly smaller than the 16 bangle so may not sit flush with one another.


----------



## Kdelz

May I ask what your wrist measurement is? 


Tonimichelle said:


> I have a 16 full love bracelet and a 17 cuff. You usually need to size up for the cuff so depending on the fit of your 16 bangle, 16 or 17 should be fine. The 17 cuff is actually exactly the same size as a 16 bangle when placed on top of it. Hope that helps


aya


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kdelz said:


> May I ask what your wrist measurement is?
> 
> aya


Approx 14.5cms at the wrist bone


----------



## Kdelz

Tonimichelle said:


> Approx 14.5cms at the wrist bone


Thank you! Do you mind posting a picture of both bracelets together? I’m still debating on the sizing and have been thinking about what you said about might not looking flush together! My wrist measures 14cm! Does your cuff ever turn to its side?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kdelz said:


> Thank you! Do you mind posting a picture of both bracelets together? I’m still debating on the sizing and have been thinking about what you said about might not looking flush together! My wrist measures 14cm! Does your cuff ever turn to its side?


Hi, sorry for the delay. Been at work all day! No problems at all with the cuff.
The difference in colour is due to the bangle being rhodium plated, but as you can see the 17 cuff is the same size as the 16 bangle.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Rose gold cuff 18 (I think my wrist is 16.5).

I’m 5’8” and US clothing size 10—I hope this helps others with sizing.

At first I thought 18 was too small, and then I watched a YT video on how to properly put on a cuff—went back the next week, tried on both 18 and 19—18 fit well and easily slipped on when I put on cuff at the right point on wrist.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’m a casual dresser 90%+ of the time—the LOVE works well—dressed up (1st pic) or down (2nd pic)—I’m getting that cost per wear WAY DOWN, lol[emoji6][emoji6]!!


----------



## Kdelz

Tonimichelle said:


> Hi, sorry for the delay. Been at work all day! No problems at all with the cuff.
> The difference in colour is due to the bangle being rhodium plated, but as you can see the 17 cuff is the same size as the 16 bangle.
> View attachment 4431725
> View attachment 4431726


Thank you! Wow it stacks perfectly! I’ll definitely get the size 17! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## En Vogue

I need your help as I am in so much doubt and need to make a decision. 

Deep down I really want the full LOVE bangle but I am not sure it will fit my lifestyle as I am the kind of person that takes of all my jewelry every day. Further I have suffered from nickel allergy in the past so I worry that the full bangle might cause an allergic reaction after wearing it some time. 

I love the loose fit of the bangle but the SA at Cartier told me that the cuff needs to be a bit snug - otherwise I might drop it. Here I am wearing a 17 cuff. I think, however, it makes my wrist look at bit "fat". 

1) What do you think about the sizing? Should I go one size up?
2) Does it make my wrist look "fat"?
3) Anyone who has regretted getting the cuff over the bangle?
4) I have never seen any celebreties wearing the cuff - is it only the full bangle that has the celebrity appeal to it?

I appreciate advise and thoughts. 

x


----------



## ChanelFan29

I just got the cuff last month and no regrets.  

Yes, I too liked the bangle but I was worried about the issue of the screws falling out, plus I like to take my bracelet off at night.  I personally wanted to save some $, as this was already a large purchase for DH and I for my milestone birthday.

The pro of having the cuff is I can take it off before I clean the house or go anyplace where I would be concerned about losing it (water activities).

I have a 17.5 wrist.  The 20 felt way too big, I was worried it would fall off.  I ended up with the 19, I thought it was a tad snug at first but now I don’t even notice it’s there.  

I’m comparing your photos to my wrist and the fit is very similar.  I think it looks great on you.  To me your wrists look thin, even with the cuff.


----------



## nycmamaofone

En Vogue said:


> I need your help as I am in so much doubt and need to make a decision.
> 
> Deep down I really want the full LOVE bangle but I am not sure it will fit my lifestyle as I am the kind of person that takes of all my jewelry every day. Further I have suffered from nickel allergy in the past so I worry that the full bangle might cause an allergic reaction after wearing it some time.
> 
> I love the loose fit of the bangle but the SA at Cartier told me that the cuff needs to be a bit snug - otherwise I might drop it. Here I am wearing a 17 cuff. I think, however, it makes my wrist look at bit "fat".
> 
> 1) What do you think about the sizing? Should I go one size up?
> 2) Does it make my wrist look "fat"?
> 3) Anyone who has regretted getting the cuff over the bangle?
> 4) I have never seen any celebreties wearing the cuff - is it only the full bangle that has the celebrity appeal to it?
> 
> I appreciate advise and thoughts.
> 
> x



I’m happy with the cuff myself. I like taking it off and I am paranoid about screws coming off the bracelet. 

Your wrist doesn’t look fat at all. What matters more if you feel comfortable with it.


----------



## americanroyal89

I don’t know. Like yea the cuff is great and has its pros. But you said deep down you really wanted the full version. 

I was in the same boat. Almost got the cuff because I was worried about screws and it was cheaper. But I knew deep down I’ve always wanted the full love bracelet. So that’s what I ended up buying and I couldn’t be happier. 

I just think that, while the cuff is great and definitely has its benefits, if it’s not what you’ve always wanted then you will still think about the full version and eventually end up getting it. And then the cuff just becomes an expensive piece of buyers remorse. 

If you didn’t deep down want the full version I would say keep the cuff. But in this case I would say get what you really want.


----------



## nadiap

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4432061
> 
> 
> Rose gold cuff 18 (I think my wrist is 16.5).
> 
> I’m 5’8” and US clothing size 10—I hope this helps others with sizing.
> 
> At first I thought 18 was too small, and then I watched a YT video on how to properly put on a cuff—went back the next week, tried on both 18 and 19—18 fit well and easily slipped on when I put on cuff at the right point on wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432077
> 
> 
> I’m a casual dresser 90%+ of the time—the LOVE works well—dressed up (1st pic) or down (2nd pic)—I’m getting that cost per wear WAY DOWN, lol[emoji6][emoji6]!!


My wrist is also 16.5 cm and I also plan to get the cuff in size 18.  Looks great on you!


----------



## nadiap

En Vogue said:


> I need your help as I am in so much doubt and need to make a decision.
> 
> Deep down I really want the full LOVE bangle but I am not sure it will fit my lifestyle as I am the kind of person that takes of all my jewelry every day. Further I have suffered from nickel allergy in the past so I worry that the full bangle might cause an allergic reaction after wearing it some time.
> 
> I love the loose fit of the bangle but the SA at Cartier told me that the cuff needs to be a bit snug - otherwise I might drop it. Here I am wearing a 17 cuff. I think, however, it makes my wrist look at bit "fat".
> 
> 1) What do you think about the sizing? Should I go one size up?
> 2) Does it make my wrist look "fat"?
> 3) Anyone who has regretted getting the cuff over the bangle?
> 4) I have never seen any celebreties wearing the cuff - is it only the full bangle that has the celebrity appeal to it?
> 
> I appreciate advise and thoughts.
> 
> x



I really like the cuff on you.  If fits your wrist/forearm very well.

I'm in a similar boat.. I've also been trying to decide between the full bracelet and the cuff - one day I lean one way and the next day I lean the other way.  Although I think I finally made up my mind. 

I tried on both the full bracelet (size 17) and the cuff (size 18) while in San Francisco a couple of weeks ago.  I came to the store right from the airport and was very bloated that day, so my forearms look "puffy" in the photos.  
I'm attaching the photos of me trying on both the bracelet and the cuff, I'm also including a photo of Hermes hinged bracelet which I wore for 2 days non stop to test if I can manage to have a bracelet on for 48 hours + without going crazy  It's a bit heavier than the Love bracelet but overall a similar fit/feel.

So this is my conclusion - yes, I like the full bracelet more than the cuff But I'm going to get the cuff for the following reasons:

- I would go insane having to wear a piece of jewelry every day without removing it (I tested this by wearing a similar fitting bracelet on my wrist without removing it for over 2 days)
- I'm not very careful and my daily activities include typing/office work, working out with weights/exercise equipment, doing housework (dishes, cooking, cleaning garage, etc). Things most of us do every day but I'd be constantly banging and scratching the bracelet (I know that I can wear a wristband to protect it but who wants to carry a wristband on them all the time, put it on on a hot, humid day when your arms are bloated and sweaty).
- I'm not keen on having to tighten the screws or a possibility of losing the bracelet. 
- I hate the way it looks when not on - 2 pieces of metal for such an expensive piece?  

If the bracelet was a one piece with a mechanism making it possible to remove it very easily/daily - I'd buy the full bracelet.. otherwise it would just not work well for me for the reasons above.


----------



## En Vogue

ChanelFan29 said:


> I just got the cuff last month and no regrets.
> 
> Yes, I too liked the bangle but I was worried about the issue of the screws falling out, plus I like to take my bracelet off at night.  I personally wanted to save some $, as this was already a large purchase for DH and I for my milestone birthday.
> 
> The pro of having the cuff is I can take it off before I clean the house or go anyplace where I would be concerned about losing it (water activities).
> 
> I have a 17.5 wrist.  The 20 felt way too big, I was worried it would fall off.  I ended up with the 19, I thought it was a tad snug at first but now I don’t even notice it’s there.
> 
> I’m comparing your photos to my wrist and the fit is very similar.  I think it looks great on you.  To me your wrists look thin, even with the cuff.


It seems like we have had the same thoughts... Thanks for your note - it is super helpful.


----------



## En Vogue

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m happy with the cuff myself. I like taking it off and I am paranoid about screws coming off the bracelet.
> 
> Your wrist doesn’t look fat at all. What matters more if you feel comfortable with it.


Thank you for your input - always great to hear other people's perspectives when making an "investment" like this  x


----------



## En Vogue

americanroyal89 said:


> I don’t know. Like yea the cuff is great and has its pros. But you said deep down you really wanted the full version.
> 
> I was in the same boat. Almost got the cuff because I was worried about screws and it was cheaper. But I knew deep down I’ve always wanted the full love bracelet. So that’s what I ended up buying and I couldn’t be happier.
> 
> I just think that, while the cuff is great and definitely has its benefits, if it’s not what you’ve always wanted then you will still think about the full version and eventually end up getting it. And then the cuff just becomes an expensive piece of buyers remorse.
> 
> If you didn’t deep down want the full version I would say keep the cuff. But in this case I would say get what you really want.


Great minds think allike... You are definitely hitting my thoughts... I have always wanted the full cuff but I guess I have never considered the actual challenges of the locking mechanism before buying a piece. Do you also wear yours when you go to the beach? Sand? Saltwater etc. etc.


----------



## En Vogue

nadiap said:


> I really like the cuff on you.  If fits your wrist/forearm very well.
> 
> I'm in a similar boat.. I've also been trying to decide between the full bracelet and the cuff - one day I lean one way and the next day I lean the other way.  Although I think I finally made up my mind.
> 
> I tried on both the full bracelet (size 17) and the cuff (size 18) while in San Francisco a couple of weeks ago.  I came to the store right from the airport and was very bloated that day, so my forearms look "puffy" in the photos.
> I'm attaching the photos of me trying on both the bracelet and the cuff, I'm also including a photo of Hermes hinged bracelet which I wore for 2 days non stop to test if I can manage to have a bracelet on for 48 hours + without going crazy  It's a bit heavier than the Love bracelet but overall a similar fit/feel.
> 
> So this is my conclusion - yes, I like the full bracelet more than the cuff But I'm going to get the cuff for the following reasons:
> 
> - I would go insane having to wear a piece of jewelry every day without removing it (I tested this by wearing a similar fitting bracelet on my wrist without removing it for over 2 days)
> - I'm not very careful and my daily activities include typing/office work, working out with weights/exercise equipment, doing housework (dishes, cooking, cleaning garage, etc). Things most of us do every day but I'd be constantly banging and scratching the bracelet (I know that I can wear a wristband to protect it but who wants to carry a wristband on them all the time, put it on on a hot, humid day when your arms are bloated and sweaty).
> - I'm not keen on having to tighten the screws or a possibility of losing the bracelet.
> - I hate the way it looks when not on - 2 pieces of metal for such an expensive piece?
> 
> If the bracelet was a one piece with a mechanism making it possible to remove it very easily/daily - I'd buy the full bracelet.. otherwise it would just not work well for me for the reasons above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433820
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433821
> 
> View attachment 4433823
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433825


*Ha ha – I am also leaning towards the bracelet one day and the cuff another day. Every day I feel like I have made a decision, but then I start debating/researching/watching YouTube videos/trying it on and I end up back where I started.*

Thank you so much for sharing your pictures – it I SO helpful to see other people’s pictures and hear their thoughts. Both pieces look very good on you and I honestly couldn’t really spot the difference between the two pieces. 

By getting the cuff, do you think you will ever look at it and think “hmm perhaps I should have gotten the full version anywat…”?

x


----------



## americanroyal89

En Vogue said:


> Great minds think allike... You are definitely hitting my thoughts... I have always wanted the full cuff but I guess I have never considered the actual challenges of the locking mechanism before buying a piece. Do you also wear yours when you go to the beach? Sand? Saltwater etc. etc.



I just got it in January and have not gone to the beach yet. But going in July and I don’t plan on taking it off.


----------



## guccilover21

americanroyal89 said:


> I just got it in January and have not gone to the beach yet. But going in July and I don’t plan on taking it off.



Do you worry that it may fall off in the ocean? That’s my biggest concern about it. 

I’m the same I go back and forth between the cuff and mini. I never consider the full as it’s so difficult to take on and off compared to the others.


----------



## AnnC

En Vogue said:


> I need your help as I am in so much doubt and need to make a decision.
> 
> Deep down I really want the full LOVE bangle but I am not sure it will fit my lifestyle as I am the kind of person that takes of all my jewelry every day. Further I have suffered from nickel allergy in the past so I worry that the full bangle might cause an allergic reaction after wearing it some time.
> 
> I love the loose fit of the bangle but the SA at Cartier told me that the cuff needs to be a bit snug - otherwise I might drop it. Here I am wearing a 17 cuff. I think, however, it makes my wrist look at bit "fat".
> 
> 1) What do you think about the sizing? Should I go one size up?
> 2) Does it make my wrist look "fat"?
> 3) Anyone who has regretted getting the cuff over the bangle?
> 4) I have never seen any celebreties wearing the cuff - is it only the full bangle that has the celebrity appeal to it?
> 
> I appreciate advise and thoughts.
> 
> x


I have both the full bracelet and the cuff. I got the full bracelet first in yellow gold. Later I bought the cuff in white gold with the one diamond. Although, I agree that the full bracelet has a better look but I prefer the cuff more. I realized I do not like wearing jewelry 24/7, and I like to change up my bracelets. I love that I can just put on and take off the cuff at anytime without having to worry about the screws. I’m actually thinking of selling my full bracelet and get the cuff instead even though I know I will probably take a big loss on it. 

I think I’ve seen Katie Holmes wearing a cuff.


----------



## americanroyal89

guccilover21 said:


> Do you worry that it may fall off in the ocean? That’s my biggest concern about it.
> 
> I’m the same I go back and forth between the cuff and mini. I never consider the full as it’s so difficult to take on and off compared to the others.



No, I’m not worried. I don’t baby my bracelet now and the screws haven’t moved. But I also insured the bracelet so if anything does happen to it I can just replace it.


----------



## En Vogue

AnnC said:


> I have both the full bracelet and the cuff. I got the full bracelet first in yellow gold. Later I bought the cuff in white gold with the one diamond. Although, I agree that the full bracelet has a better look but I prefer the cuff more. I realized I do not like wearing jewelry 24/7, and I like to change up my bracelets. I love that I can just put on and take off the cuff at anytime without having to worry about the screws. I’m actually thinking of selling my full bracelet and get the cuff instead even though I know I will probably take a big loss on it.
> 
> I think I’ve seen Katie Holmes wearing a cuff.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts and first-hand experience with the bracelet. 

You are right - here Katie Holmes is wearing the bracelet (even though it seems as if she has got plenty of other variations of the full bracelet too).

x


----------



## En Vogue

So, I went to the Cartier store today and I am now in doubt about sizing of the cuff... 

The SA advised me to go for a size 18 and I do prefer the looser fit as it reminds me more of the look of the full bracelet .

What do you think in terms of sizing? 

When I move my arm the size 18 does twist so I am concerned about potentially loosing it/being bothered by the twisting.

Size 18 is the YG and size 17 is the RG. I have decided on YG so I don’t need input on color.

Thank you all! Getting your perspectives is so helpful and highly appreciated. x


----------



## ChanelFan29

I’d go for the smaller size.  I had a similar situation and I didn’t like how loose the bigger one was.


----------



## nadiap

En Vogue said:


> *Ha ha – I am also leaning towards the bracelet one day and the cuff another day. Every day I feel like I have made a decision, but then I start debating/researching/watching YouTube videos/trying it on and I end up back where I started.*
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your pictures – it I SO helpful to see other people’s pictures and hear their thoughts. Both pieces look very good on you and I honestly couldn’t really spot the difference between the two pieces.
> 
> By getting the cuff, do you think you will ever look at it and think “hmm perhaps I should have gotten the full version anywat…”?
> 
> x


I'd only feel that way if shortly after my purchase Cartier would change the locking mechanism on the regular bracelet making it much easier to take off and put on.

By the way, you mentioned in your earlier post that virtually all of the celebrities have a full bracelet vs the cuff.  But guess what?  Years later virtually None of them still wear their full bracelets.  Here are the photos of Angelina Jolie, Cameron Diaz, Kylie Jenner, Eva Mendes, Jennifer Aniston, Mila Kunis, etc.  wearing the full love at one point in the past.  Then google images their names in 2019 - I don't see any of them still wearing the full Love.  Well, isn't it supposed to go on your wrist "forever" type of thing?   Then why are none of them wearing it still?  Probably the inconvenience of wearing it 24/7 and resulting difficulty in switching jewellery frequently.


----------



## En Vogue

AnnC said:


> I have both the full bracelet and the cuff. I got the full bracelet first in yellow gold. Later I bought the cuff in white gold with the one diamond. Although, I agree that the full bracelet has a better look but I prefer the cuff more. I realized I do not like wearing jewelry 24/7, and I like to change up my bracelets. I love that I can just put on and take off the cuff at anytime without having to worry about the screws. I’m actually thinking of selling my full bracelet and get the cuff instead even though I know I will probably take a big loss on it.
> 
> I think I’ve seen Katie Holmes wearing a cuff.


Did you go up one size up when you bought your cuff?


----------



## En Vogue

nadiap said:


> I'd only feel that way if shortly after my purchase Cartier would change the locking mechanism on the regular bracelet making it much easier to take off and put on.
> 
> By the way, you mentioned in your earlier post that virtually all of the celebrities have a full bracelet vs the cuff.  But guess what?  Years later virtually None of them still wear their full bracelets.  Here are the photos of Angelina Jolie, Cameron Diaz, Kylie Jenner, Eva Mendes, Jennifer Aniston, Mila Kunis, etc.  wearing the full love at one point in the past.  Then google images their names in 2019 - I don't see any of them still wearing the full Love.  Well, isn't it supposed to go on your wrist "forever" type of thing?   Then why are none of them wearing it still?  Probably the inconvenience of wearing it 24/7 and resulting difficulty in switching jewellery frequently.
> 
> View attachment 4434517


That's funny to think about - and celebreties probably even have staff to help them put it on and off  x


----------



## AnnC

En Vogue said:


> Did you go up one size up when you bought your cuff?


No, I did not. My size 16 yellow gold full bracelet is actually a little too loose on me. They didn’t have size 15 when I purchased it. My cuff is also in size 16 and it’s a closer/perfect fit for me so I would say that you do have to go up a size for a cuff.


----------



## En Vogue

nadiap said:


> I really like the cuff on you.  If fits your wrist/forearm very well.
> 
> I'm in a similar boat.. I've also been trying to decide between the full bracelet and the cuff - one day I lean one way and the next day I lean the other way.  Although I think I finally made up my mind.
> 
> I tried on both the full bracelet (size 17) and the cuff (size 18) while in San Francisco a couple of weeks ago.  I came to the store right from the airport and was very bloated that day, so my forearms look "puffy" in the photos.
> I'm attaching the photos of me trying on both the bracelet and the cuff, I'm also including a photo of Hermes hinged bracelet which I wore for 2 days non stop to test if I can manage to have a bracelet on for 48 hours + without going crazy  It's a bit heavier than the Love bracelet but overall a similar fit/feel.
> 
> So this is my conclusion - yes, I like the full bracelet more than the cuff But I'm going to get the cuff for the following reasons:
> 
> - I would go insane having to wear a piece of jewelry every day without removing it (I tested this by wearing a similar fitting bracelet on my wrist without removing it for over 2 days)
> - I'm not very careful and my daily activities include typing/office work, working out with weights/exercise equipment, doing housework (dishes, cooking, cleaning garage, etc). Things most of us do every day but I'd be constantly banging and scratching the bracelet (I know that I can wear a wristband to protect it but who wants to carry a wristband on them all the time, put it on on a hot, humid day when your arms are bloated and sweaty).
> - I'm not keen on having to tighten the screws or a possibility of losing the bracelet.
> - I hate the way it looks when not on - 2 pieces of metal for such an expensive piece?
> 
> If the bracelet was a one piece with a mechanism making it possible to remove it very easily/daily - I'd buy the full bracelet.. otherwise it would just not work well for me for the reasons above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433820
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433821
> 
> View attachment 4433823
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433825


what is the size of your wrist? Mine is 15,5 cm and I am leaning towards the bigger 18 cm. Thanks


----------



## nadiap

En Vogue said:


> what is the size of your wrist? Mine is 15,5 cm and I am leaning towards the bigger 18 cm. Thanks


My wrist is 16.5 and I plan to get size 18 cuff.  That's the one in the photos I posted the other day.  Size 19 was way too loose and fell too low on the upper part of my hand when I was standing up and the cuff wasn't pushed up.  Size 19 felt more like a loose bangle and I don't like that fit on me.


----------



## nadiap

En Vogue said:


> what is the size of your wrist? Mine is 15,5 cm and I am leaning towards the bigger 18 cm. Thanks


If you are really struggling with the decision I'd buy some really cheap bangle on ebay which has the same dimensions as the full bracelet in your size and wear it 24/7 for several days/ a week without removing it.


----------



## En Vogue

nadiap said:


> If you are really struggling with the decision I'd buy some really cheap bangle on ebay which has the same dimensions as the full bracelet in your size and wear it 24/7 for several days/ a week without removing it.


Good idea but my boyfriend gave it to me for my birthday so I only have until Thursday next week to exchange it...


----------



## Kindness3

nadiap said:


> My wrist is 16.5 and I plan to get size 18 cuff.  That's the one in the photos I posted the other day.  Size 19 was way too loose and fell too low on the upper part of my hand when I was standing up and the cuff wasn't pushed up.  Size 19 felt more like a loose bangle and I don't like that fit on me.


Size 18 would be good size if thr 19 bangle very lose then u are size 18 in love


----------



## nadiap

En Vogue said:


> Good idea but my boyfriend gave it to me for my birthday so I only have until Thursday next week to exchange it...



Wow, what a great boyfriend!  Did he give you the bracelet or the cuff?  I somehow missed that info.
Perhaps a local dollar store or a flea market or a souvenir shop will have a cheap bangle?


----------



## En Vogue

nadiap said:


> Wow, what a great boyfriend!  Did he give you the bracelet or the cuff?  I somehow missed that info.
> Perhaps a local dollar store or a flea market or a souvenir shop will have a cheap bangle?


yes, he surprised me  Originally, he got me the thin full bracelet but luckily he totally understood that it does not work for me to wear it 24/7. I would have kept it if the symbolism around "locking it" on my arm meant a lot to him but for him it was more important that I will wear it and it works for my daily errands so he was happy that I got the cuff instead. However, he does not know how much I am debating with myself about size...

I went to the store today and exchanged the 17 to the 18 so I can try it on over the weekend. Here I am just sitting in my bed watching a movie (researching love cuff sizing) while it sits on my wrist and I am being very careful not to scratch it. Right now the 18 seems way too big - it twists on my arm constantly but I definitely like the loose look of this one better. 

I read somewhere that some ladies had had luck with Cartier "resizing" the cuff but I can't seem to find the thread...?? The SA today was confident that I am in between size 17 and 18 but she told me that Cartier would not resize it.


----------



## En Vogue

Current status while writing my previous post


----------



## En Vogue

En Vogue said:


> Current status while writing my previous post


----------



## En Vogue

Status of size 18 just from adjusting my arm while taking a photo


----------



## Babsiegirl

En Vogue said:


> Current status while writing my previous post



Definitely looks too big. I wore a 17 in regular bracelet and the 17 cuff was too tight. So I got the 18 and looked like yours. I took it to my trusted jeweler and he adjusted it with his hands right in front of me. Now it fits perfectly and doesn’t get caught.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Babsiegirl said:


> Definitely looks too big. I wore a 17 in regular bracelet and the 17 cuff was too tight. So I got the 18 and looked like yours. I took it to my trusted jeweler and he adjusted it with his hands right in front of me. Now it fits perfectly and doesn’t get caught.



Here’s some pics.


----------



## En Vogue

Babsiegirl said:


> Definitely looks too big. I wore a 17 in regular bracelet and the 17 cuff was too tight. So I got the 18 and looked like yours. I took it to my trusted jeweler and he adjusted it with his hands right in front of me. Now it fits perfectly and doesn’t get caught.


Adjusting it seems like a good compromise. Can you share a picture of the result please? Do you know if Cartier will resize it for me?? x


----------



## En Vogue

En Vogue said:


> Adjusting it seems like a good compromise. Do you know if Cartier will resize it for me?? x
> 
> 
> En Vogue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adjusting it seems like a good compromise. Can you share a picture of the result please? Do you know if Cartier will resize it for me?? x
Click to expand...




En Vogue said:


> Adjusting it seems like a good compromise. Can you share a picture of the result please? Do you know if Cartier will resize it for me?? x


Just saw the pictures now - thank you so much for sharing! It looks gorgeous on you


----------



## En Vogue

Babsiegirl said:


> Here’s some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436010
> View attachment 4436011
> View attachment 4436012
> View attachment 4436013


I can’t stop admiring your cuff resizing  Once again thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## ChanelFan29

The 18 cuff looks big to me.


----------



## Kdelz

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone here purchased it from Costco when the cuff was available?


----------



## megs0927

Kdelz said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone here purchased it from Costco when the cuff was available?



I purchased it last week and received the white gold cuff on Friday. I had it shipped to my local Costco bc my May is filled with kid activities and I wasn’t going to be home. Glad I did. The guy at Costco opened it up and the Cartier box fell apart when he opened it. No certificate of authenticity. The plain bracelet looked rhodium plated and there was a large space between the letters and numbers on the serial number. I returned on the spot and called customer service and told them they needed to have it authenticated. Customer service told me that everything they sell is authentic. I tried to tell them there were a lot of great fakes out there and this bracelet had a lot of red flags. I had heard a lot of great things about authentic high end items from Costco but this one was a big no from me.


----------



## Kdelz

megs0927 said:


> I purchased it last week and received the white gold cuff on Friday. I had it shipped to my local Costco bc my May is filled with kid activities and I wasn’t going to be home. Glad I did. The guy at Costco opened it up and the Cartier box fell apart when he opened it. No certificate of authenticity. The plain bracelet looked rhodium plated and there was a large space between the letters and numbers on the serial number. I returned on the spot and called customer service and told them they needed to have it authenticated. Customer service told me that everything they sell is authentic. I tried to tell them there were a lot of great fakes out there and this bracelet had a lot of red flags. I had heard a lot of great things about authentic high end items from Costco but this one was a big no from me.


Wow I’m glad you ended up doing warehouse pick up! That’s crazy! It suddenly became unavailable on  Friday just when I was about to purchase! Thanks for this info I’ll definitely go straight to Cartier!


----------



## Mali_

megs0927 said:


> I purchased it last week and received the white gold cuff on Friday. I had it shipped to my local Costco bc my May is filled with kid activities and I wasn’t going to be home. Glad I did. The guy at Costco opened it up and the Cartier box fell apart when he opened it. No certificate of authenticity. The plain bracelet looked rhodium plated and there was a large space between the letters and numbers on the serial number. I returned on the spot and called customer service and told them they needed to have it authenticated. Customer service told me that everything they sell is authentic. I tried to tell them there were a lot of great fakes out there and this bracelet had a lot of red flags. I had heard a lot of great things about authentic high end items from Costco but this one was a big no from me.


Wow...what is Cartier doing at Costco’s anyway? Kind of surprising.


----------



## megs0927

Mali_ said:


> Wow...what is Cartier doing at Costco’s anyway? Kind of surprising.



I had heard great things about Costco’s luxury items and their return period. I don’t have a Cartier close so I was excited to buy and see how the cuff fit next to my classics without the fear of a hairline scratch and no return. 
That being said, I won’t purchase a high end item again from them.


----------



## Kdelz

I just wanted to share the story about my new love cuff!!! I had a difficult time deciding between the size 16 and 17 with my 14cm wrist. I ended up getting the 17. I did slightly, slowly and very carefully readjust to better fit my wrist. It no longer turns to it side and fits like the 16 but with more allowance! I’m very happy! The opening is now smaller now but using the method I learned via YouTube to put on a cuff it is effortless to remove and put on.


----------



## Mali_

ChanelFan29 said:


> The 18 cuff looks big to me.


That’s my size...LOL


----------



## ChanelFan29

Thinking of adding a second cuff!  Anybody else have one?  I was going to consider the small LOVE but I am concerned about the screw coming loose.


----------



## En Vogue

Kdelz said:


> I just wanted to share the story about my new love cuff!!! I had a difficult time deciding between the size 16 and 17 with my 14cm wrist. I ended up getting the 17. I did slightly, slowly and very carefully readjust to better fit my wrist. It no longer turns to it side and fits like the 16 but with more allowance! I’m very happy! The opening is now smaller now but using the method I learned via YouTube to put on a cuff it is effortless to remove and put on.


I am happy you are happy with your decision - as I have decided to do the same thing. I just haven't been to my jeweler yet. Would you mind sharing a couple of photos of the result?
x


----------



## Kdelz

En Vogue said:


> I am happy you are happy with your decision - as I have decided to do the same thing. I just haven't been to my jeweler yet. Would you mind sharing a couple of photos of the result?
> x



sure! The first one is before adjustment!


----------



## Kdelz

Kdelz said:


> sure! The first one is before adjustment!





Kdelz said:


> sure! The first one is before adjustment!


It definitely does not turn to its side anymore!


----------



## En Vogue

Kdelz said:


> sure! The first one is before adjustment!


Thanks for sharing - it looks great on you! x


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Has anyone experienced the cuff getting loose over time?


----------



## Cogmarks

If you catch it on things, you may bend the opening wider. Gold is soft. You can pinch the cuff a little bit, if it is getting too loose.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Uptown Luxer said:


> Has anyone experienced the cuff getting loose over time?


Not at all in my experience.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Joining the club!!!  Got it in  Rose gold size 16. I’m delighted! I decided not to go with the bracelet since I’ve heard so many bad stories about it.   I like to remove my jewelry every night so the idea of having something on my wrist 24/7 is terrifying.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Uptown Luxer said:


> Joining the club!!!  Got it in  Rose gold size 16. I’m delighted! I decided not to go with the bracelet since I’ve heard so many bad stories about it.   I like to remove my jewelry every night so the idea of having something on my wrist 24/7 is terrifying.


Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you, enjoy it . You can leave it on 24/7 if you want to however, I did with mine for years until I bought the old style bracelet (too scared of loose screw stories on the new style). The cuff is totally worry free!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Tonimichelle said:


> Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you, enjoy it . You can leave it on 24/7 if you want to however, I did with mine for years until I bought the old style bracelet (too scared of loose screw stories on the new style). The cuff is totally worry free!


Thank you i think it’s more like personal preference.  I remove my jewelry as soon as I walk in the door lol


----------



## kelly girl

Uptown Luxer said:


> Joining the club!!!  Got it in  Rose gold size 16. I’m delighted! I decided not to go with the bracelet since I’ve heard so many bad stories about it.   I like to remove my jewelry every night so the idea of having something on my wrist 24/7 is terrifying.


Did you buy your cuff at the boutique or order from Cartier’s online boutique? I’ve been Interested in the cuff for sometime but don’t live near a boutique. If you purchased your bracelet online I’m curious to know what your experience was like ie: delivery, any gifts that may have been sent with the cuff and overall satisfaction.


----------



## rk4265

Still hoping a rainbow cuff will come out one day


----------



## Suzil

Still hoping for a cuff with more than one diamond!


----------



## rk4265

Suzil said:


> Still hoping for a cuff with more than one diamond!


Lol. Does anyone have insider intel in knowing what’s coming Out?


----------



## Suzil

rk4265 said:


> Lol. Does anyone have insider intel in knowing what’s coming Out?


Right ?! Please share the love if you have info!


----------



## Jill N

i just bout another love cuff in white gold.  Was planning to sell my yellow cold but I actually like them stacked.  Thoughts? These are the open back one which is so care free and not dealing with screws


----------



## Violet Bleu

Wear them stacked. Looks nice.


----------



## Cams

It’s looks lovely on your both together


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Jill N said:


> i just bout another love cuff in white gold.  Was planning to sell my yellow cold but I actually like them stacked.  Thoughts? These are the open back one which is so care free and not dealing with screws


They look great together definitely wear them stacked! Also I use polishing cloths on my love bracelets and rings shines them right up almost to new this would do wonders to your love cuffs!


----------



## Herohero1

Joining the cuff club


----------



## Herohero1

Herohero1 said:


> Joining the cuff club





Herohero1 said:


> Joining the cuff club


----------



## J.A.N.

Happy to be member of this club best bracelet ever better than the Chopard I prev had. It’s finally arrived today it’s ab beautiful.


----------



## uhpharm01

Uptown Luxer said:


> Joining the club!!!  Got it in  Rose gold size 16. I’m delighted! I decided not to go with the bracelet since I’ve heard so many bad stories about it.   I like to remove my jewelry every night so the idea of having something on my wrist 24/7 is terrifying.


Congrats, that looks so comfortable.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats, that looks so comfortable.


Thank you!!!  It is very comfortable!!!!  i love it


----------



## Bags&Baubles

Hi all, I’m considering a Love cuff vs full bracelet. Eventually I’d like to stack with a JUC. My JUC size is 15, full Love bracelet size is 16. Wrist circumference is 13.75mm at the wrist bone. What would the correct Love cuff size be to fit the same as a JUC 15 or full Love bracelet 16? I live 6+ hours away from a boutique, and was only able to try on JUC and full Love on vacation; the store didn’t have cuffs in my size range to try.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

JUC on me is size 15 and it’s pretty snug but I like it that way.  I got love cuff size 16 and it is bigger than I prefer.  I don’t like loose bracelets on me


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Mbstmartin said:


> Hi all, I’m considering a Love cuff vs full bracelet. Eventually I’d like to stack with a JUC. My JUC size is 15, full Love bracelet size is 16. Wrist circumference is 13.75mm at the wrist
> bone. What would the correct Love cuff size be to fit the same as a JUC 15 or full Love bracelet 16? I live 6+ hours away from a boutique, and was only able to try on JUC and full Love on vacation; the store didn’t have cuffs in my size range to try.[/
> JUC on me is size 15 and it’s pretty snug but I like it that way. I got love cuff size 16 and it is bigger than I prefer. I don’t like loose bracelets on me


----------



## Violet Bleu

Mbstmartin said:


> Hi all, I’m considering a Love cuff vs full bracelet. Eventually I’d like to stack with a JUC. My JUC size is 15, full Love bracelet size is 16. Wrist circumference is 13.75mm at the wrist bone. What would the correct Love cuff size be to fit the same as a JUC 15 or full Love bracelet 16? I live 6+ hours away from a boutique, and was only able to try on JUC and full Love on vacation; the store didn’t have cuffs in my size range to try.


You would need a size 17 cuff for it to stack perfectly with a 15 JUC. Based off of your wrist measurement, you could wear a smaller Love but then it won’t stack correctly with a JUC since 15 is the smallest size.


----------



## Lanier

Mbstmartin said:


> Hi all, I’m considering a Love cuff vs full bracelet. Eventually I’d like to stack with a JUC. My JUC size is 15, full Love bracelet size is 16. Wrist circumference is 13.75mm at the wrist bone. What would the correct Love cuff size be to fit the same as a JUC 15 or full Love bracelet 16? I live 6+ hours away from a boutique, and was only able to try on JUC and full Love on vacation; the store didn’t have cuffs in my size range to try.



I have the same wrist size - Technically, you would be a size 16 cuff but if you want the cuff to fit the same as the JUC 15 and full Love size 16, you would want to get a size 17 cuff. However, I tried on a size 17 cuff and the opening was way too big. I would be worried it would get caught on things or rotate too easily with arm movement.  The sales associate immediately said "too big" when I tried it on. However, I have read about several people "reshaping" (squeezing slightly) a bigger-sized cuff to get a better fit.

Both sales associates at the 2 different stores I went to recently emphasized that the cuff is supposed to have a different fit than the full bracelet. However, I know there are several ladies on here that stack a full bracelet with the cuff and they look lovely together  - and both look the same from the pictures posted when looking down at the wrist.


----------



## sammylicious

Best start of the year purchase ever! Sold my old WG full bracelet cos’ it got tight after I gave birth and picked the love cuff this time round! Absolutely love how I can take it on and off anytime I like! My wrist is 15.5cm and I’m wearing a size 17cm, I prefer it snug & secure!


----------



## Ilovetandco

Violet Bleu said:


> You would need a size 17 cuff for it to stack perfectly with a 15 JUC. Based off of your wrist measurement, you could wear a smaller Love but then it won’t stack correctly with a JUC since 15 is the smallest size.


Neither here nor there but I love your necklace. I love your style. Last year I was drooling over your ball bracelet and love stack and as you can see in my pic I copied lol


----------



## Violet Bleu

Ilovetandco said:


> Neither here nor there but I love your necklace. I love your style. Last year I was drooling over your ball bracelet and love stack and as you can see in my pic I copied lol


That’s so sweet! Thank you!


----------



## vvendyu

My wrist is 14.25 cm. I have a thin love in a size 16. I tried on the love cuff in size 16cm. It fits but it was hard to get on and off. However it didn’t stack perfectly with the size 16 thin love. The love cuff was smaller. I tried on the love cuff in 17 cm. It was easier to put on and off but didn’t feel as secure as the love cuff in size 16 cm. I tried shaking off the 17cm love cuff but it didn’t come off so I think I may go with the love cuff in 17cm.


----------



## Yoda143




----------



## Venessa84

My first Cartier piece...
	

		
			
		

		
	




I went in thinking I was going to walk out with the original bracelet in WG. The SA convinced me because of my active lifestyle this would be a better fit. I also considered the one with the diamond and he stated it’s not worth the extra cost. Enjoyed my very honest SA as well as the shopping experience. It needed to be ordered since they had none available in the store. I also sized up to make it easier to get on and off. Now I’m thinking about getting the interlocking bracelet (it’s so cute).


----------



## Chesy

_Love cuff Trio yellow, white and rose size18. Staying home has got me shopping, more then usual, lol. Recently added white and today the Rose was delivered. Love them stacked. _


----------



## girliegirl

Love the look of the cuff however when I tried it on in a boutique the cuff continuously caught into my skin on the underside, at the opening, when I moved my hand. Is that indicative of the wrong size?


----------



## Chesy

Girligirl maybe you need a larger size. Mine are very comfy. When the boutiques reopen try on the next size. Good luck!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

vvendyu said:


> My wrist is 14.25 cm. I have a thin love in a size 16. I tried on the love cuff in size 16cm. It fits but it was hard to get on and off. However it didn’t stack perfectly with the size 16 thin love. The love cuff was smaller. I tried on the love cuff in 17 cm. It was easier to put on and off but didn’t feel as secure as the love cuff in size 16 cm. I tried shaking off the 17cm love cuff but it didn’t come off so I think I may go with the love cuff in 17cm.



Thank you for taking the time to take these photos with captions. It is extremely kind of you — these are extremely helpful!


----------



## Aisha19

Hey everyone

I recently just bought my first Cartier RG bangle, but I’m having second thoughts and I’m wondering if I’d like the cuff better. I got the size 18 and it fits snug, but not too snug. My problem with it is when I wore it for a couple of hours while I was studying, it made me kind of itchy and was leaving indentations. At first, I naturally wanted to take it off and remembered you’re not suppose to take it off often. And the cuff is so much cheaper and easy-it seems like, but I just love the look of the bangle more. What do you guys think I should do? I’m so undecided!

Also, I heard of the sweatband trick and was wondering if the sweatband ever slips off the bangle?


----------



## south-of-france

Personally I would get 1-2 sizes larger in the bangle. The cuff is also supposed to fit snugly, so would probably be itchy-feeling for you too.


----------



## lulilu

Aisha19 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I recently just bought my first Cartier RG bangle, but I’m having second thoughts and I’m wondering if I’d like the cuff better. I got the size 18 and it fits snug, but not too snug. My problem with it is when I wore it for a couple of hours while I was studying, it made me kind of itchy and was leaving indentations. At first, I naturally wanted to take it off and remembered you’re not suppose to take it off often. And the cuff is so much cheaper and easy-it seems like, but I just love the look of the bangle more. What do you guys think I should do? I’m so undecided!
> 
> Also, I heard of the sweatband trick and was wondering if the sweatband ever slips off the bangle?



Maybe a bigger size is the answer.  Personally, I like my bracelets and watches loose.  Otherwise, they annoy me.

Edited to add:  I cross posted with the poster above.  I agree with her.


----------



## nicole0612

I agree, my bangles are a size too large and I love the fit. I like that I can push it up my arm for cooking etc. I run every day and wear a bunched up “arm sleeve” over it. I also have used thin baby leg warmers for the same purpose


----------



## Aisha19

south-of-france said:


> Personally I would get 1-2 sizes larger in the bangle. The cuff is also supposed to fit snugly, so would probably be itchy-feeling for you too.


Good to know. I wish I could try them on


----------



## Aisha19

lulilu said:


> Maybe a bigger size is the answer.  Personally, I like my bracelets and watches loose.  Otherwise, they annoy me.
> 
> Edited to add:  I cross posted with the poster above.  I agree with her.


I was beginning to think that too. I think I'm gonna return and wait to purchase until I can try on different sizes to see what feels right


----------



## Aisha19

nicole0612 said:


> I agree, my bangles are a size too large and I love the fit. I like that I can push it up my arm for cooking etc. I run every day and wear a bunched up “arm sleeve” over it. I also have used thin baby leg warmers for the same purpose


I never thought I'd like a loose fit, cause I like my watches to barely move. But I'm thinking it might feel better if it's looser. Also, I do aerial exercises like hoop, silks, pole and I'm thinking a sweat band might not stay in place.


----------



## diamondsfrost

So I have a wrist of 14.5cm and initially tried the size 17 cuff. It was a bit hard to get on but once it was on, the fit was far too loose. The bracelet was traveling up/down by a distance of 3 inches. So instead, I ordered the size 16 cuff and I can't even get the thing on! The opening is marginally larger than my index finger on my non-dominant hand and as much as I tried, I couldn't push it onto my wrist. It would have defeated the purpose of being a cuff that I could take on/off even if I managed to get it on! So sadly it is going back and I have to find something else that makes my heart flutter.


----------



## lswvivien

I have finally pulled the trigger and went into the Cartier store to get my 3rd piece of Cartier jewelry today I have owned the following before I got my third piece today:

1. Small / thin Juste un Clou bracelet in RG without diamonds
2. Amulette bracelet in mother of pearl

I had struggled a lot between the small love bracelet and love cuff (both in RG). Because of work, I cannot wear a bracelet 24/7. Therefore, the cuff seems to be a more feasible and preferred option for me as it is very easy to take it on and off while it has a strong resemblance in the look of the regular love bracelet. However, since my wrist is very small (12.9cm), I had been wondering if the small love bracelet would look good on me while keeping the 'lock' mechanism and story behind the Love bracelet ( I know the mechanism betw the small and regular love bracelet is different but at least they r closer than to not have any screw). However, I would still have to handle the screwing and unscrewing by myself.

I dropped by the store to try them both on. Was still struggling a lot as both of them look so good. However, my SA pointed out that my narrow wrist suits the small love bracelet better than the cuff and it can retain the story of the Love bracelet at the same time too. I also texted my best friend for advice and she said that the small bracelet look better on me too. I had still been very indecisive until my SA asked me to put them on side by side to take a photo to compare. Here are the photos and the last photo will show my decision! Very very happy with it. I do agree that the cuff is a very good choice for those who want an ease in removing and wearing their bracelet. However, I do think I look better with the smaller one, even when I want to wear it on its own. 

The plus side: It is unimaginably easy to put on and off by myself!


----------



## Aisha19

Okay, so I returned the love bangle and I want to try the love cuff, and I’m considering purchasing a preloved love cuff from Radcliffe Jewelers. Has anyone ever purchased Cartier jewelry from them? I’m of course nervous to purchase preloved, especially since Cartier doesn’t authenticate anything that’s not bought directly from them.


----------



## missie1

Aisha19 said:


> Okay, so I returned the love bangle and I want to try the love cuff, and I’m considering purchasing a preloved love cuff from Radcliffe Jewelers. Has anyone ever purchased Cartier jewelry from them? I’m of course nervous to purchase preloved, especially since Cartier doesn’t authenticate anything that’s not bought directly from them.


never heard of them. Check fashionphile as they sale preowned.


----------



## Aisha19

missie1 said:


> never heard of them. Check fashionphile as they sale preowned.


I just found out they’re an authorized Cartier partner, and when they acquire Cartier pieces they send them to Cartier to be cleaned/overhaul depending on the condition of them. I was just curious to see if anyone had any experience with them. I was looking at fashionphile too, but since learning this- I think I’m leaning towards Radcliffe Jewelers


----------



## Morenita21

Aisha19 said:


> Okay, so I returned the love bangle and I want to try the love cuff, and I’m considering purchasing a preloved love cuff from Radcliffe Jewelers. Has anyone ever purchased Cartier jewelry from them? I’m of course nervous to purchase preloved, especially since Cartier doesn’t authenticate anything that’s not bought directly from them.


May I ask why you returned the love bracelet and want the cuff?  I’m debating between both.  Help!


----------



## Aisha19

Morenita21 said:


> May I ask why you returned the love bracelet and want the cuff?  I’m debating between both.  Help!


The size was a bit too tight I think and it felt itchy and I naturally wanted to take it off the whole time I was wearing it, since I was just at home and I never wear jewelry at home. I got the cuff though and I love it so much!


----------



## Morenita21

Aisha19 said:


> The size was a bit too tight I think and it felt itchy and I naturally wanted to take it off the whole time I was wearing it, since I was just at home and I never wear jewelry at home. I got the cuff though and I love it so much!


Thank you.  Why was it itchy?  Was it the sides?  Also, what size are you in the cuff?


----------



## nycmamaofone

diamondsfrost said:


> So I have a wrist of 14.5cm and initially tried the size 17 cuff. It was a bit hard to get on but once it was on, the fit was far too loose. The bracelet was traveling up/down by a distance of 3 inches. So instead, I ordered the size 16 cuff and I can't even get the thing on! The opening is marginally larger than my index finger on my non-dominant hand and as much as I tried, I couldn't push it onto my wrist. It would have defeated the purpose of being a cuff that I could take on/off even if I managed to get it on! So sadly it is going back and I have to find something else that makes my heart flutter.



I want to mention that you have to know how to put it on. There’s a method. I didn’t know it at first and got welts on my arm. Now that I know it’s so easy.


----------



## Morenita21

nycmamaofone said:


> I want to mention that you have to know how to put it on. There’s a method. I didn’t know it at first and got welts on my arm. Now that I know it’s so easy.


For the cuff, what size would I be if my wrist measures 17cm and I want a looser fit but not too big that it falls off?


----------



## Morenita21

nycmamaofone said:


> I want to mention that you have to know how to put it on. There’s a method. I didn’t know it at first and got welts on my arm. Now that I know it’s so easy.


I measured my wrist and it is 17cm but my SA is saying to order a 17cm cuff?!?!  Does that sound right?  I thought they run smaller than the bracelet.  Any thoughts or advice for size if I want it a little looser?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Morenita21 said:


> I measured my wrist and it is 17cm but my SA is saying to order a 17cm cuff?!?!  Does that sound right?  I thought they run smaller than the bracelet.  Any thoughts or advice for size if I want it a little looser?



Sorry, I can’t help with measurements. I recommend trying it on. Everyone is different regarding preferences.


----------



## Morenita21

nycmamaofone said:


> Sorry, I can’t help with measurements. I recommend trying it on. Everyone is different regarding preferences.


Finally got an appointment for tomorrow!  I’ll try on the bracelet and the cuff.  Let’s see what happens.


----------



## Aisha19

Morenita21 said:


> Thank you.  Why was it itchy?  Was it the sides?  Also, what size are you in the cuff?


Yeah it was the sides. They kept poking me and it made me itchy for some reason. The SA told me to go with the same size I was in the bangle, 18 cm, since the screws wouldn’t be there it would be a little roomier and she was right it fit perfectly for my preference. I prefer it snug.


----------



## Morenita21

Aisha19 said:


> Yeah it was the sides. They kept poking me and it made me itchy for some reason. The SA told me to go with the same size I was in the bangle, 18 cm, since the screws wouldn’t be there it would be a little roomier and she was right it fit perfectly for my preference. I prefer it snug.


As much as I love the look of the full bracelet, the screw covers poking out on the inside would bother me and I’m not sure I can commit to having jewelry on 24/7 as I take everything off before bed or workout.  There’s also the price difference.  The love cuff in Canada retails for $6,667 including tax and the full love bracelet costs $9,322.50 including tax.  That’s a lot of money!  We’ll see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Morenita21 said:


> As much as I love the look of the full bracelet, the screw covers poking out on the inside would bother me and I’m not sure I can commit to having jewelry on 24/7 as I take everything off before bed or workout.  There’s also the price difference.  The love cuff in Canada retails for $6,667 including tax and the full love bracelet costs $9,322.50 including tax.  That’s a lot of money!  We’ll see how tomorrow goes.



LuxPurseLove has this video on the Love Cuff:


----------



## Morenita21

Ok, so just got back from the Cartier boutique and tried on the classic love, love cuff, small classic love and small JUC. I ended up going with the love cuff because it fit my wrist shape much nicer. Even my SA said it. The classic love looked off when I had my arm down and in other positions. It’s a win-win for me as I thought I’d go with the love bracelet because it would look better but it didn’t. Also, I prefer the cuff because I can take it off. Also, definitely going to add the small JUC later. Here are some pictures.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Morenita21 said:


> Ok, so just got back from the Cartier boutique and tried on the classic love, love cuff, small classic love and small JUC. I ended up going with the love cuff because it fit my wrist shape much nicer. Even my SA said it. The classic love looked off when I had my arm down and in other positions. It’s a win-win for me as I thought I’d go with the love bracelet because it would look better but it didn’t. Also, I prefer the cuff because I can take it off. Also, definitely going to add the small JUC later. Here are some pictures.


Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Moon0428R

Morenita21 said:


> Ok, so just got back from the Cartier boutique and tried on the classic love, love cuff, small classic love and small JUC. I ended up going with the love cuff because it fit my wrist shape much nicer. Even my SA said it. The classic love looked off when I had my arm down and in other positions. It’s a win-win for me as I thought I’d go with the love bracelet because it would look better but it didn’t. Also, I prefer the cuff because I can take it off. Also, definitely going to add the small JUC later. Here are some pictures.


Beautiful!

what size cuff did you get?


----------



## Morenita21

Moon0428R said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> what size cuff did you get?


I got size 19.  The 18 was so much smaller. 19 was perfect.  Also easy to put on but doesn’t come off.


----------



## Morenita21

nycmamaofone said:


> Yay!! Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## nadiap

Morenita21 said:


> Ok, so just got back from the Cartier boutique and tried on the classic love, love cuff, small classic love and small JUC. I ended up going with the love cuff because it fit my wrist shape much nicer. Even my SA said it. The classic love looked off when I had my arm down and in other positions. It’s a win-win for me as I thought I’d go with the love bracelet because it would look better but it didn’t. Also, I prefer the cuff because I can take it off. Also, definitely going to add the small JUC later. Here are some pictures.



Congratulations... excellent choice.  Were you at the Vancouver boutique by any chance?


----------



## Morenita21

nadiap said:


> Congratulations... excellent choice.  Were you at the Vancouver boutique by any chance?


No, I live in Toronto.  So the one downtown Toronto.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Morenita21 said:


> Thank you!



The best part is you’ll never have to worry about missing screws!!


----------



## Morenita21

nycmamaofone said:


> The best part is you’ll never have to worry about missing screws!!


So true.  That made me uneasy.  Although if the love bracelet actually looked good on me And made my heart sing then I would probably still get it.  But it didn’t sit right on my arm and looked weird.  Only thing now is getting rid of the guilt of spending soooo much money on myself right now.


----------



## wowzers1941

I have multiple love bracelets in size 20, and one of them fits tighter than the others. Is Cartier able to fix this?


----------



## MrGuccio

Chesy said:


> _Love cuff Trio yellow, white and rose size18. Staying home has got me shopping, more then usual, lol. Recently added white and today the Rose was delivered. Love them stacked. _



Hello - if you don't mind, is that two regular sized Love rings stacked or the wedding band size?  Wanting to achieve that look but unsure of sizing.


----------



## ChanelFan29

Dropping a photo of my cuff with small JUC ring here.


----------



## sugarysoul

Aisha19 said:


> The size was a bit too tight I think and it felt itchy and I naturally wanted to take it off the whole time I was wearing it, since I was just at home and I never wear jewelry at home. I got the cuff though and I love it so much!



Did you buy your cuff bracelet from Radcliffe Jewelers?


----------



## keodi

Aisha19 said:


> I just found out they’re an authorized Cartier partner, and when they acquire Cartier pieces they send them to Cartier to be cleaned/overhaul depending on the condition of them. I was just curious to see if anyone had any experience with them. I was looking at fashionphile too, but since learning this- I think I’m leaning towards Radcliffe Jewelers


I've had experience with them, (not for Cartier items ) and they were great to work with.


----------



## Kdelz

Enjoying my cuff and ring


----------



## Beal08

Hi lovelies, just bought my Cartier with rose gold with pink sapphire ( size 18) today!! Been thinking and finally purchased it. Size 17 was far too tight and no room at all but this size 18 is perfect


----------



## Doraexplora

Hi all, couple of questions.  Has anyone noticed the cuff lose its shape after a while, as in bends at all?   and also, Does the thin size love bracelet come in a cuff as well? i thought I read that before, but dont see it online.  thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

Doraexplora said:


> Hi all, couple of questions.  Has anyone noticed the cuff lose its shape after a while, as in bends at all?   and also, Does the thin size love bracelet come in a cuff as well? i thought I read that before, but dont see it online.  thanks!


No and no 
I’m sure it’s possible to bend it, but it would take an extreme intervention, it’s very thick.


----------



## nerotony

does anyone have photos of themselves trying on the thicker love cuff?


----------



## ctimec

Anyone else order from Cartier.com recently? Placed the order last weekend and got an email saying it will be delivered in approximately 3 weeks. This is for a plain love cuff in yellow gold. Unusual or normal during these times?


----------



## chloegal

That seems unusual. I ordered a watch on Friday night and it was delivered by Tuesday.


----------



## scheurin

Depends where they have it. In stock it takes 2 days or so; if it has to be ordered from e.g. Switzerland its 2-3 weeks. Mainly the delay is customs and you might guess how they work.


----------



## ctimec

Thanks! I called and it is out of stock in the US so has to be ordered. I will have to be patient.


----------



## chinchin0710

Hi everyone,

Can someone help me with the cuff sizing please? My wrist is 15cm, thought I would be 17 in cuff but after reading all your posts, I wonder if I should go with 18 instead? From what I read, you add 1.5cm for the bracelet then you have to go up a size in cuff from there, is that correct?

I would love to have 2 cuffs in the future so should I go with 17 or 18 for comfortable stacking? I can’t go try them in the the store as they’re all closed until the end of October. Also, should I go with pre-loved cuff? It will save me some good money that I can put towards another one but the pre-loved only comes with a certificate.

Thank you so much!


----------



## chinchin0710

Beal08 said:


> Hi lovelies, just bought my Cartier with rose gold with pink sapphire ( size 18) today!! Been thinking and finally purchased it. Size 17 was far too tight and no room at all but this size 18 is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827299
> View attachment 4827299
> View attachment 4827299
> View attachment 4827300
> View attachment 4827301


Hi Beal08,
May I ask what your wrist measurement is?

thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone help me with the cuff sizing please? My wrist is 15cm, thought I would be 17 in cuff but after reading all your posts, I wonder if I should go with 18 instead? From what I read, you add 1.5cm for the bracelet then you have to go up a size in cuff from there, is that correct?
> 
> I would love to have 2 cuffs in the future so should I go with 17 or 18 for comfortable stacking? I can’t go try them in the the store as they’re all closed until the end of October. Also, should I go with pre-loved cuff? It will save me some good money that I can put towards another one but the pre-loved only comes with a certificate.
> 
> Thank you so much!





			Sizing guide bracelets


----------



## Greenbling

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone help me with the cuff sizing please? My wrist is 15cm, thought I would be 17 in cuff but after reading all your posts, I wonder if I should go with 18 instead? From what I read, you add 1.5cm for the bracelet then you have to go up a size in cuff from there, is that correct?
> 
> I would love to have 2 cuffs in the future so should I go with 17 or 18 for comfortable stacking? I can’t go try them in the the store as they’re all closed until the end of October. Also, should I go with pre-loved cuff? It will save me some good money that I can put towards another one but the pre-loved only comes with a certificate.
> 
> Thank you so much!



My wrist is 15.5cm. I like how the 17 Love look but for the cuff I need to go a size up. The ends of the 17 cuff dig into the skin when I turn at certain angles. The 18 is much more comfortable for me.


----------



## chelleyp

Bought my first two Cartier pieces today! I bought the Cartier love cuff (size 16) and the diamond small juste un clou bracelet (size 15). The diamond JUC in the picture below is in size 16 because they did not have size 15 available in store and I ended up having to order it. Stacking both beauties with my Van Cleef.


----------



## HeartHermes

nycmamaofone said:


> The best part is you’ll never have to worry about missing screws!!


Cartier redesigned the love bracelet quite a few years ago so the screws do not come all the way out anymore. So you never have to worry about losing a screw. I have two Love bracelets and the screws do not come all the way out on either bracelet since they are the current design.


----------



## scheurin

HeartHermes said:


> Cartier redesigned the love bracelet quite a few years ago so the screws do not come all the way out anymore. So you never have to worry about losing a screw. I have two Love bracelets and the screws do not come all the way out on either bracelet since they are the current design.



Sry not exactly. On 2 of my 7 - all new - the locking mechanism had to be replaced. So they still haven't resolved this issue. And I'm by far not the only one


----------



## HeartHermes

scheurin said:


> Sry not exactly. On 2 of my 7 - all new - the locking mechanism had to be replaced. So they still haven't resolved this issue. And I'm by far not the only one


Wow, so the screws did come out? How have they done since they replaced the mechanism? I've never taken either of my bracelets off and so far they've never loosened at all. In fact, I've been thinking about canceling the insurance I have on them since they've never loosened in the 2-3 years I've been wearing them. I hope they resolve the issue with your bracelets.


----------



## scheurin

Yeah, on 2 of the 7. The others stay closed and never took them off. Got them back just recently. So far so good.


----------



## HeartHermes

A while back I saw an excellent tutorial on YouTube by a prior Cartier employee. In the video, she explains in detail how to put the Love bracelet on and how to take it off, in case it's ever needed. I knew how to put the bracelet on because my Cartier Sales Advisor explained that to me in detail as he put my first bracelet on in the boutique, but I had no idea that there was a special technique/way to unscrew the bracelet if you ever need to remove it. In the video, she explains that if the bracelet isn't removed the way she describes, it can damage the screw mechanism. If I ever have to remove mine (like for surgery or something like that) I'm going to follow her steps. Here's the video in case it's helpful:


----------



## Obsessionisreal

chelleyp said:


> Bought my first two Cartier pieces today! I bought the Cartier love cuff (size 16) and the diamond small juste un clou bracelet (size 15). The diamond JUC in the picture below is in size 16 because they did not have size 15 available in store and I ended up having to order it. Stacking both beauties with my Van Cleef.
> 
> View attachment 4843659


Congrats that a beautiful stack ! May I ask your wrist measurement? Mine is 13.5cm and I am worried the size 16 in the cuff might still be too big for me. Thank you


----------



## perfectionbaby

Please tell me if this cuff is too big on my wrist ? It a siZe 18 i am able to turn it all the away around my wrist and also stick my finger inside too. My measurement from the Cartier website was 14 cm ( from the printable wrist sizer ) . Thanka


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

perfectionbaby said:


> Please tell me if this cuff is too big on my wrist ? It a siZe 18 i am able to turn it all the away around my wrist and also stick my finger inside too. My measurement from the Cartier website was 14 cm ( from the printable wrist sizer ) . Thanka
> 
> View attachment 4844555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844556
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844558
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844563



Yes, it looks too big. The cuff is meant to fit more snug.


----------



## Letsgotothebeach

Obsessionisreal said:


> Congrats that a beautiful stack ! May I ask your wrist measurement? Mine is 13.5cm and I am worried the size 16 in the cuff might still be too big for me. Thank you


Well, my wrist measures 13.5 cm and have the 16cm cuff. I can tighten it up a little bit. On the photos I have a before and after. So size 16cm I actually think is perfect


----------



## Obsessionisreal

Letsgotothebeach said:


> Well, my wrist measures 13.5 cm and have the 16cm cuff. I can tighten it up a little bit. On the photos I have a before and after. So size 16cm I actually think is perfect
> 
> View attachment 4845026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845027


That was so helpful thank you very much for sharing. How did you tighten it by just squeezing it with your hands or is there another method? I'm also thinking about the juste en clou sm, do you think a size 15 in that would fit as well? I appreciate your help ! You're awesome


----------



## asdfghjkl12345

yes, I ordered the DL earrings and at checkout it was giving an estimate of a week later which is weird for Cartier since they usually deliver within 2 days. Then, I got an email a week later saying it'll be here in 3 weeks so still waiting for my earrings


----------



## Letsgotothebeach

Obsessionisreal said:


> That was so helpful thank you very much for sharing. How did you tighten it by just squeezing it with your hands or is there another method? I'm also thinking about the juste en clou sm, do you think a size 15 in that would fit as well? I appreciate your help ! You're awesome


Yes! just gently squeezing it as I had it on. I have not tried the JUC but I think a 15cm in that one is the way to go although they probably won't be able to be stacked. I read that the love cuff 16cm is equivalent to the regular love 15cm. Therefore, I think in order to stack them it would have to be a 14cm JUC, but that would be a special order. I'm also interested in the small JUC. I'll most probably buy it size 15cm anyway and use in the other wrist or with a watch between them.


----------



## legally_tanned

Has anyone tried stacking the Love Cuff with the new Love SM? I just saw (online) that they now have Love SM bracelet with diamonds and looking at purchasing one to stack with my Love Cuff. Photos of those who have this stack is sooo appreciated.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

legally_tanned said:


> Has anyone tried stacking the Love Cuff with the new Love SM? I just saw (online) that they now have Love SM bracelet with diamonds and looking at purchasing one to stack with my Love Cuff. Photos of those who have this stack is sooo appreciated.


I don’t have a picture (sorry) but when I was initially looking I was choosing between the cuff and small love and ended up going with the love but when trying them on I realized that they are SO cute together!! The cuff didn’t work out for me but I really liked the look of the cuff + SM love


----------



## legally_tanned

GucciGoneWild said:


> I don’t have a picture (sorry) but when I was initially looking I was choosing between the cuff and small love and ended up going with the love but when trying them on I realized that they are SO cute together!! The cuff didn’t work out for me but I really liked the look of the cuff + SM love


Thank you for the reply! I read somewhere (can't remember where) that, since there some small difference in the shape of the cuff and regular love that it's hard to stack both together, so I was thinking this may apply with the SM love as well.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

legally_tanned said:


> Thank you for the reply! I read somewhere (can't remember where) that, since there some small difference in the shape of the cuff and regular love that it's hard to stack both together, so I was thinking this may apply with the SM love as well.



The regular love + cuff together probably look suuuper close but are not exactly the same, so when put together they could seem off but I think since the SM is already clearly a different size it looks better. I looked through my camera roll and I actually have a pic of the cuff and small love but the small JUC is in it as well (I clearly try on pieces more than I should...) Hope it helps!


----------



## legally_tanned

GucciGoneWild said:


> The regular love + cuff together probably look suuuper close but are not exactly the same, so when put together they could seem off but I think since the SM is already clearly a different size it looks better. I looked through my camera roll and I actually have a pic of the cuff and small love but the small JUC is in it as well (I clearly try on pieces more than I should...) Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 4848694
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848695


Thanks so much! That's super helpful. Since its so hard to get to a boutique now, and limited time and opportunity to try, i long for those days when we can all just pile it on and walk around the boutique with bubbly in hand.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

legally_tanned said:


> Thanks so much! That's super helpful. Since its so hard to get to a boutique now, and limited time and opportunity to try, i long for those days when we can all just pile it on and walk around the boutique with bubbly in hand.


SAME - I miss the champagne as that will usually help me make a decision LOL


----------



## scheurin

GucciGoneWild said:


> SAME - I miss the champagne as that will usually help me make a decision LOL



 They should rethink their concept - I got it *after* my purchase .

Still have a large one; should come by


----------



## animal 1

Excited to have just added a second cuff! My first cuff is plain YG, the newest is YG with 1 diamond. When worn on the same wrist, I was struck by how obvious the “wear and tear” to my plain (older) one was. After wearing it for almost 4 years 24/7 (skiing, swimming, gardening, traveling—when that still happened) it developed a patina which I never noticed until I placed it next to the new (super shiny) cuff. I’ll probably cringe when the new one gets its first battle scar, but I’m really excited to have added a second cuff to my collection. Now if only they’d make a pave cuff—or a rainbow cuff!


----------



## lilmonkey

Had a lovely visit at Cartier and deciding between the 16 cuff and the 16 bracelet. The cuff has a better fit (pic below). Yellow or rose gold? I think I need both. >:B

An important consideration between cuff vs bracelet is that I swim almost every day. I don't want chlorine or saline to affect the metals and I can't be bothered removing the bracelet every day.


----------



## animal 1

lilmonkey said:


> Had a lovely visit at Cartier and deciding between the 16 cuff and the 16 bracelet. The cuff has a better fit (pic below). Yellow or rose gold? I think I need both. >:B
> 
> An important consideration between cuff vs bracelet is that I swim almost every day. I don't want chlorine or saline to affect the metals and I can't be bothered removing the bracelet every day.
> 
> View attachment 4849624


Omg love! I vote for both (But if you’re going for one, I’m always a fan of getting the YG to start...) 

I love having the cuff and the versatility of removing.


----------



## lilmonkey

animal 1 said:


> Omg love! I vote for both (But if you’re going for one, I’m always a fan of getting the YG to start...)
> 
> I love having the cuff and the versatility of removing.


Thank you! Yes, they would be lonely without each other!


----------



## Kdelz

My love cuff has a new friend!!! Should it stay for good


----------



## GucciGoneWild

scheurin said:


> They should rethink their concept - I got it *after* my purchase .
> 
> Still have a large one; should come by


They gifted me with a full bottle after my purchase, maybe to make up for it!  Ah that would be fun to tell the stories attached to each piece over a glass. Ahh the little things


----------



## ChanelFan29

GucciGoneWild said:


> The regular love + cuff together probably look suuuper close but are not exactly the same, so when put together they could seem off but I think since the SM is already clearly a different size it looks better. I looked through my camera roll and I actually have a pic of the cuff and small love but the small JUC is in it as well (I clearly try on pieces more than I should...) Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 4848694
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848695



Lovely!  Can I ask, what sizes were the cuff and small JUC?  I have the cuff, but want to add the JUC, unfortunately I live hours from the store.   I'm trying to figure out if the JUC size runs differently than the cuff.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

ChanelFan29 said:


> Lovely!  Can I ask, what sizes were the cuff and small JUC?  I have the cuff, but want to add the JUC, unfortunately I live hours from the store.   I'm trying to figure out if the JUC size runs differently than the cuff.



Thank you! The JUC was 16 and I believe I preferred the cuff in 17, because the 16 took a lot of work to get off my wrist now


----------



## perfectionbaby

Omg I son went into my jewelry box took my cuff out and started pulling on it . Now it it slightly bent. Has anyone has this experience before and I bring it back to cartier and have them ajdust the cuff back to its original shape?


----------



## rhyvin

lilmonkey said:


> Had a lovely visit at Cartier and deciding between the 16 cuff and the 16 bracelet. The cuff has a better fit (pic below). Yellow or rose gold? I think I need both. >:B
> 
> An important consideration between cuff vs bracelet is that I swim almost every day. I don't want chlorine or saline to affect the metals and I can't be bothered removing the bracelet every day.
> 
> View attachment 4849624


I couldn't pay attention, I was too busy staring at your BEAUTIFUL engagement ring


----------



## lilmonkey

rhyvin said:


> I couldn't pay attention, I was too busy staring at your BEAUTIFUL engagement ring


Thank you! You are too kind!


----------



## Beal08

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi Beal08,
> May I ask what your wrist measurement is?
> 
> thank you


Hi, apologies for the late reply. My wrist size is 16.5cm. Hope it helps.


----------



## LouboutinNewbie

Received my cuff (size 17) today. The fit is good (I scrolled this thread before purchasing). Ordered through the online boutique but certificate doesn’t have the embossed logo. Should I request a new certificate?


----------



## perfectionbaby

Got my size 17 cuff today . Fits better than size 18! just a little snug on hot days when I get a little swollen. What do you all think! First 3 pic are size 17 last 2 pic size 18.


----------



## diamondsfrost

perfectionbaby said:


> Got my size 17 cuff today . Fits better than size 18! just a little snug on hot days when I get a little swollen. What do you all think! First 3 pic are size 17 last 2 pic size 18.
> 
> View attachment 4873775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873777
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873779
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873780


Definitely the smaller size is more suited to daily wear. I had to return the 17 b/c it looked like your last pic there and I thought it was too loose but I couldn't get the 16 onto my wrist at all so I had to return that too.


----------



## Psixichka

where on the wrist do you measure for the correct cuff fitting?


----------



## Teerakrainbow

lilmonkey said:


> Had a lovely visit at Cartier and deciding between the 16 cuff and the 16 bracelet. The cuff has a better fit (pic below). Yellow or rose gold? I think I need both. >:B
> 
> An important consideration between cuff vs bracelet is that I swim almost every day. I don't want chlorine or saline to affect the metals and I can't be bothered removing the bracelet every day.
> 
> View attachment 4849624
> 
> Is beautiful .
> Please may i asked what size of your wrist.
> Thank you


----------



## lilmonkey

Thank you! I think it’s slightly over 14.5cm. Good luck!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

lilmonkey said:


> Thank you! I think it’s slightly over 14.5cm. Good luck!


Hi,
Thank you so much for your reply,
my wrist is 14 cm, I think size 16 is should fit me ok,
the cuff on your wrist is looking fit so perfectly and beautiful.
hope I get my soon after Uk Unlock the Lockdown next month.
Thank you.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

mac01 said:


> Love Cuff bracelet in size 16.
> I purchased the traditional love but since I like being able to remove my bracelet when I want, I exchanged it for this cuff. I love it so much more! My love bracelet was also size 16.
> View attachment 4230079


Hi,
Your cuff is perfectly fit on your wrist, and look beautiful. 
Please may i asked what size of your wrist? My wrist is 14cm. And love how it fit on you.
Thank you


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Finally get a chance to Join the club,
After uk unlock the lockdown. 
Had a fantastic experience visit at Cartier boutique..YG with diamond size 16.
Thank you for let me share.


----------



## ChanellenahC

Teerakrainbow said:


> Finally get a chance to Join the club,
> After uk unlock the lockdown.
> Had a fantastic experience visit at Cartier boutique..YG with diamond size 16.
> Thank you for let me share.


Looks great! They really need to make the rose gold cuff with diamond. I’d be all over that. Haha.


----------



## mac01

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> Your cuff is perfectly fit on your wrist, and look beautiful.
> Please may i asked what size of your wrist? My wrist is 14cm. And love how it fit on you.
> Thank you


Hello, Thank you so much. I never did measure my wrist since I bought this in the store. However, I just measured it and my wrist size is 14 cm. Hope this helps and sorry for the late response.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

mac01 said:


> Hello, Thank you so much. I never did measure my wrist since I bought this in the store. However, I just measured it and my wrist size is 14 cm. Hope this helps and sorry for the late response.


Hi,
Thank you for you reply.
My wrist is size 14cm too.
And got in size 16.
But your one look fit better.

Thank you


----------



## pinkmonster

Hi everyone, I’m looking at buying a love cuff, but feeling a bit uncertain about the size to choose. My wrist is quite boney and measures 13.5cm at the thinnest part and I have been to my local boutique to try on both 16 and 17. Size 16 fits generally snug and cannot move past my wrist bone, and takes a bit of an effort to get on and off (currently in summer). Size 17 slides up and down my wrist which I like, but can be removed easily with very little effort at a particular angle. I like the look of 17 but worries about losing it. What do you guys think? Pic below, first one is 17 and second one is 16.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

pinkmonster said:


> Hi everyone, I’m looking at buying a love cuff, but feeling a bit uncertain about the size to choose. My wrist is quite boney and measures 13.5cm at the thinnest part and I have been to my local boutique to try on both 16 and 17. Size 16 fits generally snug and cannot move past my wrist bone, and takes a bit of an effort to get on and off (currently in summer). Size 17 slides up and down my wrist which I like, but can be removed easily with very little effort at a particular angle. I like the look of 17 but worries about losing it. What do you guys think? Pic below, first one is 17 and second one is 16.
> 
> View attachment 4925800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925801


Hi,
I just bought the cuff last weekend in size 16, my wrist is 14cm. was try on 17 yes is easy to put on and off also comfortable, but when swing and move my wrist in size 17 is moved around and twist to the side of my wrist, the open hanging out, and then try on size16 it is hard to put on at the first but fit a better and only tiny bit different on size, my SA told me gold can stretch out a little over time, and look better fit and no worries of losing it.
but it down of what you prefer fit.
hope it helps.


----------



## purseluv

Does the cuff get more banged up than the Love? I heard that somewhere a while back.


----------



## Tonimichelle

purseluv said:


> Does the cuff get more banged up than the Love? I heard that somewhere a while back.


Not at all! I wore the cuff for over two years before selling it and buying the full bangle. I kept mine on pretty much all the time, but as it’s easy to take off when doing things that may damage it (ie scrubbing anything / decorating etc) it’s easier to keep it with less dings. That said I think they all get scratches, dings etc eventually so it’s best to just accept that and embrace the patina!


----------



## Jem131

We have been in the midst of a global pandemic that has affected manufacturing and availability in many areas, including luxury goods.


----------



## engrgurluw

Hi there, for reference, I bought the YG Love cuff in size 17. My wrist measures 15. Stacked it with my thin YG JUC size 16. No regrets, its perfect. Took this pic at the boutique, still had plastic on it.


----------



## sunshinesmilee

YG love cuff with diamond (2 yrs old) & WG love cuff with diamond (2 days old).  Both size 16 and worn on left wrist.  Love the ease of removing it daily.  Wish: PG love cuff with diamond!  Love my cuffs so much!


----------



## Caz71

I called about ordering earrings. I live in Australia.they said comes from singapore. Takes 5 to 7 days.


----------



## mzmichellet

engrgurluw said:


> Hi there, for reference, I bought the YG Love cuff in size 17. My wrist measures 15. Stacked it with my thin YG JUC size 16. No regrets, its perfect. Took this pic at the boutique, still had plastic on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939022


Thank you for sharing - it's beautiful. My wrist is also 15cm. Do you find the thin JUC turns? TIA.


----------



## engrgurluw

Thank you! My thin JUC does not turn on its side, even if I try to make it turn 180 degrees, it can’t, it’s not larger enough. Size 16 thin JUC has really worked out for me.


----------



## lv in yyc

engrgurluw said:


> Hi there, for reference, I bought the YG Love cuff in size 17. My wrist measures 15. Stacked it with my thin YG JUC size 16. No regrets, its perfect. Took this pic at the boutique, still had plastic on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939022


I’ve a size 15 wrist and size 16 thin juc. It’s a little loose on my wrist but doesn’t turn all the way.

I am wondering if the size l6 juc would overlap/slide over the size 17 cuff? Or is it the same circumference?


----------



## Dance4Fun

I could really use some advice as I don’t have a local boutique. What size small juste un clou should I order? I wear a love cuff size 16 and a love bangle size 15 for reference. I was debating between the 14 and 15. Thanks!


----------



## YEANETT

GucciGoneWild said:


> The regular love + cuff together probably look suuuper close but are not exactly the same, so when put together they could seem off but I think since the SM is already clearly a different size it looks better. I looked through my camera roll and I actually have a pic of the cuff and small love but the small JUC is in it as well (I clearly try on pieces more than I should...) Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 4848694
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848695


Love how they all look on you. May I ask if you felt that the cuff and the small JUC could be stack together? I am planing to get cuff then small JUC as I want pieces I can easily remove . Ty


----------



## engrgurluw

lv in yyc said:


> I’ve a size 15 wrist and size 16 thin juc. It’s a little loose on my wrist but doesn’t turn all the way.
> 
> I am wondering if the size l6 juc would overlap/slide over the size 17 cuff? Or is it the same circumference?



The thin size 16 JUC can overlap the size 17 love cuff. The cuff is slightly smaller than the JUC. See pics....


----------



## GucciGoneWild

YEANETT said:


> Love how they all look on you. May I ask if you felt that the cuff and the small JUC could be stack together? I am planing to get cuff then small JUC as I want pieces I can easily remove . Ty


I think it all depends on how it looks to you! I would maybe add a bracelet in the middle so that the difference in size isn’t so large and that way the nail head won’t scratch your cuff (:


----------



## lv in yyc

engrgurluw said:


> The thin size 16 JUC can overlap the size 17 love cuff. The cuff is slightly smaller than the JUC. See pics....


Thank you so much, this is exactly what I was looking for. Perhaps size 18 would be flush with juc.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

chelleyp said:


> Bought my first two Cartier pieces today! I bought the Cartier love cuff (size 16) and the diamond small juste un clou bracelet (size 15). The diamond JUC in the picture below is in size 16 because they did not have size 15 available in store and I ended up having to order it. Stacking both beauties with my Van Cleef.
> 
> View attachment 4843659


Hi,
is look beautiful love and sm JUC diamond together.
can you please post the photo of love cuff and correct size 15 sm JUC.
is would be lovely to see how it stack up?
as I also plan to buy sm JUC to stack with my cuff also size 16.
Thank you.


----------



## YEANETT

GucciGoneWild said:


> I think it all depends on how it looks to you! I would maybe add a bracelet in the middle so that the difference in size isn’t so large and that way the nail head won’t scratch your cuff (:


Thank you!


----------



## mzmichellet

engrgurluw said:


> Thank you! My thin JUC does not turn on its side, even if I try to make it turn 180 degrees, it can’t, it’s not larger enough. Size 16 thin JUC has really worked out for me.


Thanks again for your feedback! I’ve settled on the 16 thin for my size 15 wrist and it’s been working out great! My heart smiles when I look at it. Here’s a pic to share!


----------



## engrgurluw

mzmichellet said:


> Thanks again for your feedback! I’ve settled on the 16 thin for my size 15 wrist and it’s been working out great! My heart smiles when I look at it. Here’s a pic to share!


Congratulations!!! It looks beautiful on you! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## ChanelFan29

I'm considering buying a Small JUC to add to my stack.  My two cuffs are size 19.  I live hours from the store.  Can anyone advise what size Small JUC to order?  I assume I would want to wear the JUC closer to my hand vs closer to the elbow?  Was thinking maybe size 19, but should I get 18?  Obviously the cuff runs smaller than some of the other Cartier bracelets.


----------



## Louboutin329

ChanelFan29 said:


> I'm considering buying a Small JUC to add to my stack.  My two cuffs are size 19.  I live hours from the store.  Can anyone advise what size Small JUC to order?  I assume I would want to wear the JUC closer to my hand vs closer to the elbow?  Was thinking maybe size 19, but should I get 18?  Obviously the cuff runs smaller than some of the other Cartier bracelets.


I don't have cuffs but a full Love and small JUC. The JUC bracelet does one 1 size smaller than the full Love. My Love is a 17 and my JUC is 16. Not sure if that helps!


----------



## ChanelFan29

Louboutin329 said:


> I don't have cuffs but a full Love and small JUC. The JUC bracelet does one 1 size smaller than the full Love. My Love is a 17 and my JUC is 16. Not sure if that helps!


Thanks!  Maybe I should go with the 19 since the cuff supposedly runs smaller than the full Love.


----------



## Violet Bleu

ChanelFan29 said:


> Thanks!  Maybe I should go with the 19 since the cuff supposedly runs smaller than the full Love.


If you wear a cuff in 19, the JUC should actually be a 17 to be the equivalent size. You would wear an 18 in the regular love. If you get a bigger size in the JUC then it may go on top of the cuffs. That being said, your cuffs look fitted. So, you could size up if you wanted to an 18 in the JUC but then your JUC will slide on top of the cuffs. Hope this helps!


----------



## engrgurluw

ChanelFan29 said:


> Thanks!  Maybe I should go with the 19 since the cuff supposedly runs smaller than the full Love.


I have a love cuff size 17 and small juc 16, both stack well. Whatever cuff size you are, would go down 1 size for the small juc.


----------



## ChanelFan29

engrgurluw said:


> I have a love cuff size 17 and small juc 16, both stack well. Whatever cuff size you are, would go down 1 size for the small juc.


Thank you much!  Would you be willing to post a pic of your stack?


----------



## engrgurluw

ChanelFan29 said:


> Thank you much!  Would you be willing to post a pic of your stack?


Sure. One pic is of my hand facing down and one pic is of my hand upright.


----------



## ChanelFan29

engrgurluw said:


> Sure. One pic is of my hand facing down and one pic is of my hand upright.



Beautiful!  Extremely helpful to see this combo.  One last question.... Do you know your wrist size?  That would be so helpful To know.


----------



## engrgurluw

ChanelFan29 said:


> Beautiful!  Extremely helpful to see this combo.  One last question.... Do you know your wrist size?  That would be so helpful To know.


My wrist measures exactly 15cm.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

engrgurluw said:


> Sure. One pic is of my hand facing down and one pic is of my hand upright.


Look very nice on your wrist. 
I wear cuff in size 16.
Please may i ask,
Do you think JUC size 15  would fit my wrist nice like your?
Thank you


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Love cuff size 16 
My wrist is 14 cm.please can anyone advise me if sm JUC is will fit nicely with cuff size 16.
Sorry about my English. 
Thank you.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Letsgotothebeach said:


> Well, my wrist measures 13.5 cm and have the 16cm cuff. I can tighten it up a little bit. On the photos I have a before and after. So size 16cm I actually think is perfect
> 
> View attachment 4845026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845027


Hello,
My cuff is also size 16.
Please can i asked, have you wear Juc?
I see on your photo. Is look like Sm Juc.
If so, what size did you wear.
Thank you.


----------



## engrgurluw

Teerakrainbow said:


> Look very nice on your wrist.
> I wear cuff in size 16.
> Please may i ask,
> Do you think JUC size 15  would fit my wrist nice like your?
> Thank you


I think a small JUC 15 will stack well. Best to try it out at the boutique, thats what I did prior to purchasing. For the regular JUC, I’m not sure as I haven’t never tried or owned one. Hope this helps.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

engrgurluw said:


> I think a small JUC 15 will stack well. Best to try it out at the boutique, thats what I did prior to purchasing. For the regular JUC, I’m not sure as I haven’t never tried or owned one. Hope this helps.


Hi ,
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## happiness07

Teerakrainbow said:


> Love cuff size 16
> My wrist is 14 cm.please can anyone advise me if sm JUC is will fit nicely with cuff size 16.
> Sorry about my English.
> Thank you.


Hi . I tried this on at the Cartier store today.We have the same wrist measurements and i bought the cuff & tried on the small & regular size Juste un clou. It was very weird it seemed to stack better with the smaller / skinnier JUC.Considering my heart& mind was always set on the regular size one I was surprised..
So yes the smaller one looked better cz of our small wrists


----------



## Teerakrainbow

happiness07 said:


> Hi . I tried this on at the Cartier store today.We have the same wrist measurements and i bought the cuff & tried on the small & regular size Juste un clou. It was very weird it seemed to stack better with the smaller / skinnier JUC.Considering my heart& mind was always set on the regular size one I was surprised..
> So yes the smaller one looked better cz of our small wrists


Hi,
Thanks for let me know. I was the same  always wanted Regular size.
But seem small one it to be better fit.
Do you have photo to share please. 
Thank you.


----------



## happiness07

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for let me know. I was the same  always wanted Regular size.
> But seem small one it to be better fit.
> Do you have photo to share please.
> Thank you.


Unfortunately i didn’t take pictures


----------



## Teerakrainbow

happiness07 said:


> Unfortunately i didn’t take pictures


Hi,
Thank you for letting me know anyway .


----------



## ChanelFan29

Added a small JUC in 18 to my stack.  I have two Love Cuffs in 19.  My wrist is about 17.
Hope this helps!  Thank you to the ladies that helped me with sizing, I don’t live near a Cartier store.


----------



## Ddk5004

engrgurluw said:


> I have a love cuff size 17 and small juc 16, both stack well. Whatever cuff size you are, would go down 1 size for the small juc.


I have the 17 cuff and considering the small juc. Do they stack well and not crossover/scratch?


----------



## Ddk5004

Purchased the sm juc to stack with my cuff today. My cuff is a size 17 and the sm juc is 15. Do we think this is the right fit?


----------



## ChanelFan29

Does it move over the cuff at all?  I wear my cuff in size 19 and the small JUC is 18.  I posted pics above.
That combo is beautiful!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Ddk5004 said:


> Purchased the sm juc to stack with my cuff today. My cuff is a size 17 and the sm juc is 15. Do we think this is the right fit?


I do like how it fit.
How do you feel?
As cuff size 17 is same as size 16 love bracelet,  and juc is in size 15 .
I think is correct  fit.
Is beautiful on your wrist.


----------



## Ddk5004

ChanelFan29 said:


> Does it move over the cuff at all?  I wear my cuff in size 19 and the small JUC is 18.  I posted pics above.
> That combo is beautiful!


So I got it shipped from the store bc this was in New York and I live in Philly to save on sales tax. It comes Tuesday. I will have to try more and see. How is the return process? Ive never returned/exchanged any of Cartier...


----------



## bbzhel

My first sets of Cartier bracelets. My husband surprised me with all the purchased 3 weeks after I delivered our 3rd son. He was the one who called the store and set up an appointment with the SA and then he drop me off at the store while he was waiting at the parking lot with our boys. Chose the love cuff since I don’t like wearing jewelries 24/7. I’m a stay at home mom and I don’t want to wear the full love bracelet while doing stuff at home especially yard work or while taking care of my succulents. Cuff size is 18 while the Clash and JUC is 16. I’m still waiting for RG cuff to arrive since the store didn’t have my size nor the other stores.


----------



## Caz71

My cuff is 17cm. Tried on 15cm small juc it felt too fitted.  16cm was sliding underneath cuff. I dont know what to get in Juc size now. My wrist 15cm


----------



## Caz71

They also polished my cuff n ring look like new omg


----------



## bbzhel

Caz71 said:


> My cuff is 17cm. Tried on 15cm small juc it felt too fitted.  16cm was sliding underneath cuff. I dont know what to get in Juc size now. My wrist 15cm


My JUC goes under my cuff too and it’s size 16. My cuff is size 18. I tried the JUC 17 but it was too big. So I end up placing the small JUC after the cuff since it’s lighter than the cuff. It stays snug too once it goes higher on your wrist when your wearing it.


----------



## Ddk5004

So my 17 cuff was on the looser side. But didn’t want the 16 bc it wasn’t completely comfortable especially when I would turn my wrist. So I ended up squeezing my cuff a bit to make it a little tighter. So with that said I think my size is probably somewhere between 17 and 16 for cuff. So hopefully size 15 in sm juc will be the right fit. Attaching pic of my cuff as my juc isn’t here yet.


----------



## ayao2913

Looking for some help in sizing here.  I measured my wrist using regular tape and it’s 15cm.  I used the Cartier tape and measured 16.5.  Would a size 18 cuff be okay?  UnfortunatelyI can’t try in boutique due to lockdown.


----------



## Ddk5004

ayao2913 said:


> Looking for some help in sizing here.  I measured my wrist using regular tape and it’s 15cm.  I used the Cartier tape and measured 16.5.  Would a size 18 cuff be okay?  UnfortunatelyI can’t try in boutique due to lockdown.


My wrist is 14cm using regular tape measure and I have the size 17 so I would think you should be ok with 18 cuff.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

ayao2913 said:


> Looking for some help in sizing here.  I measured my wrist using regular tape and it’s 15cm.  I used the Cartier tape and measured 16.5.  Would a size 18 cuff be okay?  UnfortunatelyI can’t try in boutique due to lockdown.


Is depends on how you are preferred, 
Loose or just fit below like 1.5-2 inch.
Some people like it very loose fit. 
My wrist size is 14cm. I got cuff in size 16  for me i think is fit perfectly  not too low, size 17 is turn over on my wrist, 
 measures my wrist with cartier measures is sizec14cm and regular tape, is also same size is 14.
I choose size 16 cuff,  for your measures seem little different. 
Size 18 is should be fine, good luck on decisions.


----------



## Chaton

ayao2913 said:


> Looking for some help in sizing here.  I measured my wrist using regular tape and it’s 15cm.  I used the Cartier tape and measured 16.5.  Would a size 18 cuff be okay?  UnfortunatelyI can’t try in boutique due to lockdown.



Sounds like you are not measuring it right or you didn't print of Cartier's wrist sizer to scale.  It should be the same using a measuring tape and Cartier's wrist sizer.  There should not be any discrepancy.

The way I understand the sizing of the cuff is one size larger than the Love, and the JUC is one size down from the Love.  Choices that differ from that typical formula is more personal preference.



Caz71 said:


> My cuff is 17cm. Tried on 15cm small juc it felt too fitted.  16cm was sliding underneath cuff. I dont know what to get in Juc size now. My wrist 15cm



In using the formula above and with your wrist size at 15 cm, I think you should have gone with the size 18 cuff.  Then, you would fit the size 16 JUC and not have the issue of it sliding underneath the cuff.


----------



## ChanelFan29

ayao2913 said:


> Looking for some help in sizing here.  I measured my wrist using regular tape and it’s 15cm.  I used the Cartier tape and measured 16.5.  Would a size 18 cuff be okay?  UnfortunatelyI can’t try in boutique due to lockdown.


I have a 17 wrist with a 19 cuff.  I tried a 20 and that was too big for me as a cuff, I wasn't comfortable with a lot of movement since it's not a full bracelet.  I'd try a 17, but of course, it all depends on personal preference.

I have done all of my measurements with a tape measure as well, but I had hubby double check me on it.


----------



## ChanelFan29

Ddk5004 said:


> So I got it shipped from the store bc this was in New York and I live in Philly to save on sales tax. It comes Tuesday. I will have to try more and see. How is the return process? Ive never returned/exchanged any of Cartier...



I returned a small Love bracelet because I couldn't get the clasp to open and I was afraid of damaging it.  I'm 4+ hours from the stores.  I may have also exchanged a ring for a different size.  It was all pretty simple, but I think I had to call them first to get a return authorization number.


----------



## happiness07

Bought it a week ago & wore it daily - to the gym , work (at the hospital ). I am very happy with my purchase


----------



## scheurin

Simple and beautiful


----------



## bbzhel

My rose gold is finally here. My size was out of stock at the boutique nor at other stores so I had to wait for it since they had to order it internationally. The more I’m loving it seeing all 3 on my wrist.


----------



## Swtshan7

happiness07 said:


> Bought it a week ago & wore it daily - to the gym , work (at the hospital ). I am very happy with my purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978598
> View attachment 4978592


 It’s gorgeous!!! I have an appointment Wednesday and am planning to get one....so excited!


----------



## goodcrush

bbzhel said:


> My rose gold is finally here. My size was out of stock at the boutique nor at other stores so I had to wait for it since they had to order it internationally. The more I’m loving it seeing all 3 on my wrist.



Beautiful!!! What size are these and what size is your wrist... this is a perfect fit!


----------



## bbzhel

goodcrush said:


> Beautiful!!! What size are these and what size is your wrist... this is a perfect fit!


It’s size 18. Tried the 17 and it was snug and I liked it but when I turned it where the opening was it was kinda digging my skin so I had to size up as per SA recommendation too.


----------



## LAlights

Would love everyones' expert opinion here...my husband surprised me with the Cartier cuff (size 17)...here are some photos. He knew what size to get me only bc I tried on the size 16 full bracelet in the store (they didn't have a cuff for me to try on, and said I would be a size 17). It feels a bit loose on me so I went into the store this last weekend and tried a size 16. It was WAY too tight, it was painful to even bend my wrist...so size 17 it is haha. But do you think it looks too loose on my wrist? It moves/ slides a couple inches up and down my arm when I lift it up/ put it down. Anyways, would love to know if you think it looks too big! TIA


----------



## Uptown Luxer

LAlights said:


> Would love everyones' expert opinion here...my husband surprised me with the Cartier cuff (size 17)...here are some photos. He knew what size to get me only bc I tried on the size 16 full bracelet in the store (they didn't have a cuff for me to try on, and said I would be a size 17). It feels a bit loose on me so I went into the store this last weekend and tried a size 16. It was WAY too tight, it was painful to even bend my wrist...so size 17 it is haha. But do you think it looks too loose on my wrist? It moves/ slides a couple inches up and down my arm when I lift it up/ put it down. Anyways, would love to know if you think it looks too big! TIA
> View attachment 5092137
> View attachment 5092138
> View attachment 5092139


I don’t think it looks loose at all!!!  I like it!!  I think it’s better that way than tight.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

LAlights said:


> Would love everyones' expert opinion here...my husband surprised me with the Cartier cuff (size 17)...here are some photos. He knew what size to get me only bc I tried on the size 16 full bracelet in the store (they didn't have a cuff for me to try on, and said I would be a size 17). It feels a bit loose on me so I went into the store this last weekend and tried a size 16. It was WAY too tight, it was painful to even bend my wrist...so size 17 it is haha. But do you think it looks too loose on my wrist? It moves/ slides a couple inches up and down my arm when I lift it up/ put it down. Anyways, would love to know if you think it looks too big! TIA
> View attachment 5092137
> View attachment 5092138
> View attachment 5092139


Hi,
It look fine on your wrist, 
But it depend how fit that you are preferred, 
I wear size 16, my wrist is 14cm.


----------



## Cogmarks

LAlights said:


> Would love everyones' expert opinion here...my husband surprised me with the Cartier cuff (size 17)...here are some photos. He knew what size to get me only bc I tried on the size 16 full bracelet in the store (they didn't have a cuff for me to try on, and said I would be a size 17). It feels a bit loose on me so I went into the store this last weekend and tried a size 16. It was WAY too tight, it was painful to even bend my wrist...so size 17 it is haha. But do you think it looks too loose on my wrist? It moves/ slides a couple inches up and down my arm when I lift it up/ put it down. Anyways, would love to know if you think it looks too big! TIA
> View attachment 5092137
> View attachment 5092138
> View attachment 5092139


It is too big. You will wear the same size in the cuff as the bangle. The cuff is smaller in the same size as the bangle, because it needs to fit tighter to be worn comfortably. I wear a 17 cuff and have a lot less space between the opening. The cuff should not go up on your arm very far, or it will bug you.


----------



## Cartier Forever

LAlights said:


> Would love everyones' expert opinion here...my husband surprised me with the Cartier cuff (size 17)...here are some photos. He knew what size to get me only bc I tried on the size 16 full bracelet in the store (they didn't have a cuff for me to try on, and said I would be a size 17). It feels a bit loose on me so I went into the store this last weekend and tried a size 16. It was WAY too tight, it was painful to even bend my wrist...so size 17 it is haha. But do you think it looks too loose on my wrist? It moves/ slides a couple inches up and down my arm when I lift it up/ put it down. Anyways, would love to know if you think it looks too big! TIA
> View attachment 5092137
> View attachment 5092138
> View attachment 5092139


I think this size is good on you.


----------



## Ddk5004

LAlights said:


> Would love everyones' expert opinion here...my husband surprised me with the Cartier cuff (size 17)...here are some photos. He knew what size to get me only bc I tried on the size 16 full bracelet in the store (they didn't have a cuff for me to try on, and said I would be a size 17). It feels a bit loose on me so I went into the store this last weekend and tried a size 16. It was WAY too tight, it was painful to even bend my wrist...so size 17 it is haha. But do you think it looks too loose on my wrist? It moves/ slides a couple inches up and down my arm when I lift it up/ put it down. Anyways, would love to know if you think it looks too big! TIA
> View attachment 5092137
> View attachment 5092138
> View attachment 5092139


I had the same exact issue and wished they had an in between size. So I actually ended up getting the 17 and had the opening close a bit more and now it fits better. 16 was definitely cutting into my wrist when I turned so it was no good!


----------



## ChanellenahC

Ddk5004 said:


> I had the same exact issue and wished they had an in between size. So I actually ended up getting the 17 and had the opening close a bit more and now it fits better. 16 was definitely cutting into my wrist when I turned so it was no good!


Did cartier close the opening for you?


----------



## Ddk5004

ChanellenahC said:


> Did cartier close the opening for you?


No I have a jewelrer friend. But honestly you can kinda just squeeze gently together and the gap gets smaller. It’s such a thick piece of metal. I do it all the time.


----------



## ChanellenahC

Ddk5004 said:


> No I have a jewelrer friend. But honestly you can kinda just squeeze gently together and the gap gets smaller. It’s such a thick piece of metal. I do it all the time.


I see. I have a cuff that is now too big and cartier says they can’t resize it or close the opening. I thought about squeezing it gently myself but I get too scared. Lol. I’m afraid of messing up the shape of the cuff.


----------



## Ddk5004

ChanellenahC said:


> I see. I have a cuff that is now too big and cartier says they can’t resize it or close the opening. I thought about squeezing it gently myself but I get too scared. Lol. I’m afraid of messing up the shape of the cuff.


It would take an awful lot of effort and force to mess up the shape! I would maybe try after a hot shower.


----------



## CoCoBelle

LAlights said:


> Would love everyones' expert opinion here...my husband surprised me with the Cartier cuff (size 17)...here are some photos. He knew what size to get me only bc I tried on the size 16 full bracelet in the store (they didn't have a cuff for me to try on, and said I would be a size 17). It feels a bit loose on me so I went into the store this last weekend and tried a size 16. It was WAY too tight, it was painful to even bend my wrist...so size 17 it is haha. But do you think it looks too loose on my wrist? It moves/ slides a couple inches up and down my arm when I lift it up/ put it down. Anyways, would love to know if you think it looks too big! TIA
> View attachment 5092137
> View attachment 5092138
> View attachment 5092139


It looks great. I’ve found overtime it will mold a bit to your wrist. I don’t take mine off and they have molded to the natural shape of my wrist, which is something the bangle doesn’t do. Love it, congrats!


----------



## ChanellenahC

Does anyone know what happened to the rose gold cuff with pink sapphire? Did it get discontinued? Also, why do they not offer the rose gold cuff with diamond??  They do in yellow gold and white gold.


----------



## LAlights

Uptown Luxer said:


> I don’t think it looks loose at all!!!  I like it!!  I think it’s better that way than tight.


Thank you


Ddk5004 said:


> I had the same exact issue and wished they had an in between size. So I actually ended up getting the 17 and had the opening close a bit more and now it fits better. 16 was definitely cutting into my wrist when I turned so it was no good!


Yes! I wish there was a size 16.5 haha! I could barely bend my wrist when I had the size 16 on it...now I'm like, did they accidentally give me a size 15 to try on? LOL. Bc the 17 feels so much looser than the 16! Thanks for the pro tip about the opening


----------



## LAlights

CoCoBelle said:


> It looks great. I’ve found overtime it will mold a bit to your wrist. I don’t take mine off and they have molded to the natural shape of my wrist, which is something the bangle doesn’t do. Love it, congrats!


Thank you! That's great to hear! I do love how the full bracelet fits my wrist a little closer!


----------



## CoCoBelle

ChanellenahC said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the rose gold cuff with pink sapphire? Did it get discontinued? Also, why do they not offer the rose gold cuff with diamond??  They do in yellow gold and white gold.


I ordered mine in store (in April) per my SA, they don’t have them online because they are not purchased often.


----------



## ChanellenahC

CoCoBelle said:


> I ordered mine in store (in April) per my SA, they don’t have them online because they are not purchased often.


Nice, how do you like it? You got the one with pink sapphire? I really need them to make the rose gold cuff with one diamond. Haha!


----------



## legally_tanned

LAlights said:


> Would love everyones' expert opinion here...my husband surprised me with the Cartier cuff (size 17)...here are some photos. He knew what size to get me only bc I tried on the size 16 full bracelet in the store (they didn't have a cuff for me to try on, and said I would be a size 17). It feels a bit loose on me so I went into the store this last weekend and tried a size 16. It was WAY too tight, it was painful to even bend my wrist...so size 17 it is haha. But do you think it looks too loose on my wrist? It moves/ slides a couple inches up and down my arm when I lift it up/ put it down. Anyways, would love to know if you think it looks too big! TIA
> View attachment 5092137
> View attachment 5092138
> View attachment 5092139


It looks perfect I think. It has a similar fit from mine. I have 13.7cm wrist, and wear a size 16 cuff as well.


----------



## LAlights

Thanks everyone for your help! After wearing it around the house another day it just felt too big/ heavy and kept sliding up and down my wrist. I ended up returning it sadly, but I did try on the size smaller cuff (size 16) in the white gold the store and for whatever reason it felt bigger than when I tried it on in yellow gold a few weeks ago (haven't lost weight/ changed anything). Shrug. Has anyone experienced the different metals fitting differently? I doubt it but just thought I'd ask!


----------



## RedSparrow

After combing through these pages for months, I finally took the plunge and ordered a cuff of my own.

I wanted to share some pictures since it was so helpful to see everyone else’s for reference when I was trying to figure out which size of bracelet to get (I don’t live near a boutique and travel plans have been cancelled).

My wrist measures 14 cm at the bone, but gets a little thinner about a few inches up. I got a size 16, and didn’t think I’d be able to get it on at all when I first opened the box (but I did, thanks to everyone on these pages for the tips)!

It goes quite far up my wrist in comparison to some photos I’ve seen, but doesn’t feel too loose - I think it may be because my wrist shape is very oval?
	

		
			
		

		
	





So happy to have found such a great community on here!


----------



## Cams

Congrats such a classic piece enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

LAlights said:


> Thanks everyone for your help! After wearing it around the house another day it just felt too big/ heavy and kept sliding up and down my wrist. I ended up returning it sadly, but I did try on the size smaller cuff (size 16) in the white gold the store and for whatever reason, it felt bigger than when I tried it on in yellow gold a few weeks ago (haven't lost weight/ changed anything). Shrug. Has anyone experienced the different metals fitting differently? I doubt it but just thought I'd ask!


Hi,
I have that experience when I first bought it got in size 16 is was perfect and then later it had stretched mark at the cuff near diamond, I took it back to exchange think want same size 16, but the new one sa give me to try on is so small, is difficult to get in not the same first one, and the open look very small compared to mine,
 my wrist is 14cm. so have to go with 17cm, it bit loose but comfortable, I still do prefer my first cuff it fit better. sometimes it could be the one they have many peoples try on.it can get bigger like in my case, the sa give to me when I made a purchase, I guess, lucky can get exchange and got brand new but go a size up.

if you are unsure just try on a different boutique.
good luck


----------



## marisanz

After *YEARS* of wanting a Cartier LOVE bracelet, I finally pulled the trigger and got myself a YG LOVE Cuff. Since it's my first Cartier purchase and my brain is drunk on excitement LOL, I wanted to get your take on the fit. My wrist measures 15.3cm, so the SA recommended the 17cm. The 16cm was not available in store, so I did not try it on. I also tried on the 17cm Small LOVE and it was too big, and it looked too dainty for my personal taste. The cuff does not fit snug, and it does move up and down my wrist. I measured the space between the cuff falls on my arm and the wrist bone and it's about 2-ish inches. What do you guys think? Should I try on the 16cm or don't even bother?


----------



## Cams

marisanz said:


> After *YEARS* of wanting a Cartier LOVE bracelet, I finally pulled the trigger and got myself a YG LOVE Cuff. Since it's my first Cartier purchase and my brain is drunk on excitement LOL, I wanted to get your take on the fit. My wrist measures 15.3cm, so the SA recommended the 17cm. The 16cm was not available in store, so I did not try it on. I also tried on the 17cm Small LOVE and it was too big, and it looked too dainty for my personal taste. The cuff does not fit snug, and it does move up and down my wrist. I measured the space between the cuff falls on my arm and the wrist bone and it's about 2-ish inches. What do you guys think? Should I try on the 16cm or don't even bother?
> 
> View attachment 5108931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108937


I think it looks great and beautiful on you, in terms of fitting and comfort you should feel happy about it, it would have been great if you tried the cuff in the size 16 just for peace of mind to you.


----------



## 7777777

marisanz said:


> After *YEARS* of wanting a Cartier LOVE bracelet, I finally pulled the trigger and got myself a YG LOVE Cuff. Since it's my first Cartier purchase and my brain is drunk on excitement LOL, I wanted to get your take on the fit. My wrist measures 15.3cm, so the SA recommended the 17cm. The 16cm was not available in store, so I did not try it on. I also tried on the 17cm Small LOVE and it was too big, and it looked too dainty for my personal taste. The cuff does not fit snug, and it does move up and down my wrist. I measured the space between the cuff falls on my arm and the wrist bone and it's about 2-ish inches. What do you guys think? Should I try on the 16cm or don't even bother?
> 
> View attachment 5108931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108937


I wonder if there are variations within the same size? My wrist is 15, I just got 17. The opening looks smaller than on yours and fits very close to the wrist. I would prefer looser for comfort, like on your photos.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

marisanz said:


> After *YEARS* of wanting a Cartier LOVE bracelet, I finally pulled the trigger and got myself a YG LOVE Cuff. Since it's my first Cartier purchase and my brain is drunk on excitement LOL, I wanted to get your take on the fit. My wrist measures 15.3cm, so the SA recommended the 17cm. The 16cm was not available in store, so I did not try it on. I also tried on the 17cm Small LOVE and it was too big, and it looked too dainty for my personal taste. The cuff does not fit snug, and it does move up and down my wrist. I measured the space between the cuff falls on my arm and the wrist bone and it's about 2-ish inches. What do you guys think? Should I try on the 16cm or don't even bother?
> 
> View attachment 5108931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108937


Beautiful,  and fit perfect.
Your wrist size 15, love cuff size 16 is will be fit but snug,  my wrist size 14. 
Cuff size 16 was fit perfectly,  but later on change for size 17.


----------



## engrgurluw

marisanz said:


> After *YEARS* of wanting a Cartier LOVE bracelet, I finally pulled the trigger and got myself a YG LOVE Cuff. Since it's my first Cartier purchase and my brain is drunk on excitement LOL, I wanted to get your take on the fit. My wrist measures 15.3cm, so the SA recommended the 17cm. The 16cm was not available in store, so I did not try it on. I also tried on the 17cm Small LOVE and it was too big, and it looked too dainty for my personal taste. The cuff does not fit snug, and it does move up and down my wrist. I measured the space between the cuff falls on my arm and the wrist bone and it's about 2-ish inches. What do you guys think? Should I try on the 16cm or don't even bother?
> 
> View attachment 5108931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108937


Congratulations on your new cuff! I measure 15 cm exact and got a size 17 cuff. The 16 cm cuff did fit but was way too snug and uncomfortable. Taking the 16cm on and off was leaving welts on my wrist. You made the right choice with size 17. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## legally_tanned

I think 


marisanz said:


> After *YEARS* of wanting a Cartier LOVE bracelet, I finally pulled the trigger and got myself a YG LOVE Cuff. Since it's my first Cartier purchase and my brain is drunk on excitement LOL, I wanted to get your take on the fit. My wrist measures 15.3cm, so the SA recommended the 17cm. The 16cm was not available in store, so I did not try it on. I also tried on the 17cm Small LOVE and it was too big, and it looked too dainty for my personal taste. The cuff does not fit snug, and it does move up and down my wrist. I measured the space between the cuff falls on my arm and the wrist bone and it's about 2-ish inches. What do you guys think? Should I try on the 16cm or don't even bother?
> 
> View attachment 5108931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108937


I think it's perfect too! I wear a Size 16 cuff and my wrist size is 14cm, and the fit is similar to yours. I wear it on my right hand atm (coz I have my apple watch on the other).


----------



## marisanz

Thanks everyone!!! Your replies have been super, super helpful! I appreciate them all. ☺️


----------



## south-of-france

If I understand correctly, I would be a
- size 19 in the cuff
- size 18 in the love
- size 17 in the Juc?
TIA!


----------



## 7777777

south-of-france said:


> If I understand correctly, I would be a
> - size 19 in the cuff
> - size 18 in the love
> - size 17 in the Juc?
> TIA!


The diameter would be the same if you compare the sizes above but in my experience cuff moves around the wrist more if you go size up.
I went with the same size as regular love which is a little too fitted for my preference.


----------



## south-of-france

7777777 said:


> The diameter would be the same if you compare the sizes above but in my experience cuff moves around the wrist more if you go size up.
> I went with the same size as regular love which is a little too fitted for my preference.


Thank you. Do you mean the gap in the cuff would be on top of the arm? That would be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## 7777777

south-of-france said:


> Thank you. Do you mean the gap in the cuff would be on top of the arm? That would be a dealbreaker for me.


I tried it briefly at the store and it was way too loose moving left and right, the gap was larger than on a size smaller.


----------



## TiffanyLove27

Dear all, finally got mine yesterday! This is the Pink gold love cuff in size 18. Love love love it! Wanted a share a bit of info to help you guys as it was truly a struggle for me to decide on this piece!

The thinnest part of my wrist (between my wrist bone and my hand) is 15.5cm. I specifically waited until summer to go buy it so I can get the best size for myself year-round. Size 18 fits like a glove, very similar in fit with the size 17 full bracelet.

I was deciding between the cuff and full bracelet as well as the colour for an entire year. I finally got the cuff because I do not want to wear this to work. Also, when I was trying on the full bracelet at the store, it was immediately suffocating. I don’t think I want to spend almost 10k CAD on something that will make me uncomfortable and also have to worry about the screws in the future. The only reason I considered yellow gold was because of the little diamond. I was so in love but unfortunately they don’t make one for pink gold. I wish the pink gold one had a diamond, but oh well.

For those of you deciding on the colour, just want to let you know Cartier pink gold is a lot more pink than Tiffany rose gold. I was not aware of this but after I took it out of the store I fell so deeply in love with the Cartier pink gold. I thought Tiffany was my life-long fave but Cartier is truly next level. It is a very pale beige pink, I have not the faintest idea how the company mixes the metals to make such a beautiful pink colour out of gold. It is almost identical to the Van Cleef rose gold (perhaps just a tinny bit paler) and Rolex everrose, where as Tiffany rose gold is more yellow gold with a hint of copper to make it less harsh. Anyway, the picture is quite accurate in terms of colour, my arm got a bit tanned recently, I would say I am maybe a NC20 right now, with yellow undertone. I wish my cuff will not fade in colour. I have good hope for this as I can take it off and do not plan on showering with it.

Also on a side note, most of the online pictures make the cuff look kind of strange, with the gap under your wrist. In-person though, it really isn’t that bad, it is really hard to tell it’s not the full bracelet from almost all angles, except looking directly at the underside of my wrist. The cuff also makes it look quite casual and cool and less formal for everyday wear in my opinion. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

TiffanyLove27 said:


> Dear all, finally got mine yesterday! This is the Pink gold love cuff in size 18. Love love love it! Wanted a share a bit of info to help you guys as it was truly a struggle for me to decide on this piece!
> 
> The thinnest part of my wrist (between my wrist bone and my hand) is 15.5cm. I specifically waited until summer to go buy it so I can get the best size for myself year-round. Size 18 fits like a glove, very similar in fit with the size 17 full bracelet.
> 
> I was deciding between the cuff and full bracelet as well as the colour for an entire year. I finally got the cuff because I do not want to wear this to work. Also, when I was trying on the full bracelet at the store, it was immediately suffocating. I don’t think I want to spend almost 10k CAD on something that will make me uncomfortable and also have to worry about the screws in the future. The only reason I considered yellow gold was because of the little diamond. I was so in love but unfortunately they don’t make one for pink gold. I wish the pink gold one had a diamond, but oh well.
> 
> For those of you deciding on the colour, just want to let you know Cartier pink gold is a lot more pink than Tiffany rose gold. I was not aware of this but after I took it out of the store I fell so deeply in love with the Cartier pink gold. I thought Tiffany was my life-long fave but Cartier is truly next level. It is a very pale beige pink, I have not the faintest idea how the company mixes the metals to make such a beautiful pink colour out of gold. It is almost identical to the Van Cleef rose gold (perhaps just a tinny bit paler) and Rolex everrose, where as Tiffany rose gold is more yellow gold with a hint of copper to make it less harsh. Anyway, the picture is quite accurate in terms of colour, my arm got a bit tanned recently, I would say I am maybe a NC20 right now, with yellow undertone. I wish my cuff will not fade in colour. I have good hope for this as I can take it off and do not plan on showering with it.
> 
> Also on a side note, most of the online pictures make the cuff look kind of strange, with the gap under your wrist. In-person though, it really isn’t that bad, it is really hard to tell it’s not the full bracelet from almost all angles, except looking directly at the underside of my wrist. The cuff also makes it look quite casual and cool and less formal for everyday wear in my opinion. Thanks for reading!
> 
> View attachment 5122015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122018


Congratulation is looked beautiful on you, 
and welcome to the club.


----------



## TiffanyLove27

Teerakrainbow said:


> Congratulation is looked beautiful on you,
> and welcome to the club.


Thank you so much!!  So happy to be part of the club, really regret not getting this earlier!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone know if the bracelet and cuff in the same size would stack well together? I currently have just the bracelet and looking at purchasing the cuff but unsure if they will slide over eachother ?


----------



## bellalove21

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone know if the bracelet and cuff in the same size would stack well together? I currently have just the bracelet and looking at purchasing the cuff but unsure if they will slide over eachother ?



Hi! I actually stack my 6diamond thin love size 18 with my size 18 cuff and I very rarely have issues with them crossing over!!!! I’ve heard some people have issues however!


----------



## Shiny lv

My very first Cartier piece, love cuff in rose gold. My wrist measures 16 cm and I got size 19 since I prefer a lose fit. Happy to get it before the price increase


----------



## marisanz

TiffanyLove27 said:


> Dear all, finally got mine yesterday! This is the Pink gold love cuff in size 18. Love love love it! Wanted a share a bit of info to help you guys as it was truly a struggle for me to decide on this piece!
> 
> The thinnest part of my wrist (between my wrist bone and my hand) is 15.5cm. I specifically waited until summer to go buy it so I can get the best size for myself year-round. Size 18 fits like a glove, very similar in fit with the size 17 full bracelet.
> 
> I was deciding between the cuff and full bracelet as well as the colour for an entire year. I finally got the cuff because I do not want to wear this to work. Also, when I was trying on the full bracelet at the store, it was immediately suffocating. I don’t think I want to spend almost 10k CAD on something that will make me uncomfortable and also have to worry about the screws in the future. The only reason I considered yellow gold was because of the little diamond. I was so in love but unfortunately they don’t make one for pink gold. I wish the pink gold one had a diamond, but oh well.
> 
> For those of you deciding on the colour, just want to let you know Cartier pink gold is a lot more pink than Tiffany rose gold. I was not aware of this but after I took it out of the store I fell so deeply in love with the Cartier pink gold. I thought Tiffany was my life-long fave but Cartier is truly next level. It is a very pale beige pink, I have not the faintest idea how the company mixes the metals to make such a beautiful pink colour out of gold. It is almost identical to the Van Cleef rose gold (perhaps just a tinny bit paler) and Rolex everrose, where as Tiffany rose gold is more yellow gold with a hint of copper to make it less harsh. Anyway, the picture is quite accurate in terms of colour, my arm got a bit tanned recently, I would say I am maybe a NC20 right now, with yellow undertone. I wish my cuff will not fade in colour. I have good hope for this as I can take it off and do not plan on showering with it.
> 
> Also on a side note, most of the online pictures make the cuff look kind of strange, with the gap under your wrist. In-person though, it really isn’t that bad, it is really hard to tell it’s not the full bracelet from almost all angles, except looking directly at the underside of my wrist. The cuff also makes it look quite casual and cool and less formal for everyday wear in my opinion. Thanks for reading!
> 
> View attachment 5122015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122018


Looks BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## marisanz

Shiny lv said:


> My very first Cartier piece, love cuff in rose gold. My wrist measures 16 cm and I got size 19 since I prefer a lose fit. Happy to get it before the price increase



Looks amazing and what a beautiful ring!!!


----------



## Shiny lv

marisanz said:


> Looks amazing and what a beautiful ring!!!


Thank you


----------



## Shiny lv

Shiny lv said:


> Thank you


----------



## 7777777

When I move hands it often moves to the side and one side of the cuff digs in the hand and gets stuck. Do you all experience the same?


----------



## TiffanyLove27

marisanz said:


> Looks BEAUTIFUL!


THANK YOU!


----------



## TiffanyLove27

7777777 said:


> When I move hands it often moves to the side and one side of the cuff digs in the hand and gets stuck. Do you all experience the same?


Just a tiny bit when my arm swells in the heat. I think it is because the design is more flat! But a bigger size would be too big…


----------



## 7777777

It probably depend’s on the person’s wrist. My sizing is correct but it often  needs to be adjusted not to dig in.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does anyone have two Love cuffs, one in WG and one in YG (preferably both with one diamond)? Curious to see how it looks stacked. Thanks!


----------



## fourcutepups

fourcutepups said:


> View attachment 4607127
> View attachment 4607128
> 
> 
> I wear a WG/diamond Love cuff with YG/diamond Love cuff and I love them.  Initially I liked the idea that I could easily remove my cuffs at night or switch them up with other pieces or switch wrists.  Now I just wear them 24/7.  They’ become part of me.  I don’t usually wear my watch with a cuff. I wear a SS Tank Solo on the other wrist with a YG JUC.  I guess I’m fond of mixing metals.  Congratulations on your new purchase!  Please enjoy wearing your new WG/diamond Love cuff in good health. I think it will look beautiful on you.


Here are old photos from 2019 (can't believe it's been that long!) of my two cuffs.  I love them and wear them 24/7.  Hope this helps!


----------



## nycmamaofone

fourcutepups said:


> Here are old photos from 2019 (can't believe it's been that long!) of my two cuffs.  I love them and wear them 24/7.  Hope this helps!


Thank you!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

TiffanyLove27 said:


> Dear all, finally got mine yesterday! This is the Pink gold love cuff in size 18. Love love love it! Wanted a share a bit of info to help you guys as it was truly a struggle for me to decide on this piece!
> 
> The thinnest part of my wrist (between my wrist bone and my hand) is 15.5cm. I specifically waited until summer to go buy it so I can get the best size for myself year-round. Size 18 fits like a glove, very similar in fit with the size 17 full bracelet.
> 
> I was deciding between the cuff and full bracelet as well as the colour for an entire year. I finally got the cuff because I do not want to wear this to work. Also, when I was trying on the full bracelet at the store, it was immediately suffocating. I don’t think I want to spend almost 10k CAD on something that will make me uncomfortable and also have to worry about the screws in the future. The only reason I considered yellow gold was because of the little diamond. I was so in love but unfortunately they don’t make one for pink gold. I wish the pink gold one had a diamond, but oh well.
> 
> For those of you deciding on the colour, just want to let you know Cartier pink gold is a lot more pink than Tiffany rose gold. I was not aware of this but after I took it out of the store I fell so deeply in love with the Cartier pink gold. I thought Tiffany was my life-long fave but Cartier is truly next level. It is a very pale beige pink, I have not the faintest idea how the company mixes the metals to make such a beautiful pink colour out of gold. It is almost identical to the Van Cleef rose gold (perhaps just a tinny bit paler) and Rolex everrose, where as Tiffany rose gold is more yellow gold with a hint of copper to make it less harsh. Anyway, the picture is quite accurate in terms of colour, my arm got a bit tanned recently, I would say I am maybe a NC20 right now, with yellow undertone. I wish my cuff will not fade in colour. I have good hope for this as I can take it off and do not plan on showering with it.
> 
> Also on a side note, most of the online pictures make the cuff look kind of strange, with the gap under your wrist. In-person though, it really isn’t that bad, it is really hard to tell it’s not the full bracelet from almost all angles, except looking directly at the underside of my wrist. The cuff also makes it look quite casual and cool and less formal for everyday wear in my opinion. Thanks for reading!
> 
> View attachment 5122015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122018


This looks stunning on you! Congrats!


----------



## Chivis

Hi! Your posts have helped me a lot so now it is my turn to share! Here you can see the difference between size 16 bangle and size 16 cuff


----------



## Chivis

Cuffs in 16 and 17


----------



## Chivis

Size 15 JUC with size 16 cuff. JUC is bigger for sure


----------



## Chivis

Size 15 JUC and size 17 Cuff


----------



## Chivis

Size 16 bangle with size 17 cuff. The cuff is a bit wider but sizes are more similar than with 16 cuff as you can see in previous pics


----------



## Julezah

ChanellenahC said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the rose gold cuff with pink sapphire? Did it get discontinued? Also, why do they not offer the rose gold cuff with diamond??  They do in yellow gold and white gold.





CoCoBelle said:


> I ordered mine in store (in April) per my SA, they don’t have them online because they are not purchased often.



Hi! I was wondering about this, too. Would either of you mind sharing the current price of the cuff with the pink sapphire? Thank you!


----------



## kristy617

Chivis said:


> Size 15 JUC with size 16 cuff. JUC is bigger for sure



THANK YOU FOR DOING THIS!!!! I have a 16 cuff, and want to stack it with a JUC. It looks like the 15 JUC might be too big for the 16 cuff?


----------



## 7777777

I have size 16 juc and size 17 cuff. Juc looks quite larger.


----------



## pursemaniac1969

RedSparrow said:


> After combing through these pages for months, I finally took the plunge and ordered a cuff of my own.
> 
> I wanted to share some pictures since it was so helpful to see everyone else’s for reference when I was trying to figure out which size of bracelet to get (I don’t live near a boutique and travel plans have been cancelled).
> 
> My wrist measures 14 cm at the bone, but gets a little thinner about a few inches up. I got a size 16, and didn’t think I’d be able to get it on at all when I first opened the box (but I did, thanks to everyone on these pages for the tips)!
> 
> It goes quite far up my wrist in comparison to some photos I’ve seen, but doesn’t feel too loose - I think it may be because my wrist shape is very oval?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101008
> View attachment 5101006
> View attachment 5101007
> 
> So happy to have found such a great community on here!


Hello, I have a 14cm wrist.  Do you find the size 16 cuff fit tighter than the regular size 16 love bracelet. I have size 15 JUC and want to know if it would overlap with size 16 cuff.


----------



## CoCoBelle

Julezah said:


> Hi! I was wondering about this, too. Would either of you mind sharing the current price of the cuff with the pink sapphire? Thank you!


No problem, in April 2021 it retailed for $5100, not sure of the current price now due to the recent increase. My local boutique was able to locate and ship within 2 days.


----------



## Julezah

CoCoBelle said:


> No problem, in April 2021 it retailed for $5100, not sure of the current price now due to the recent increase. My local boutique was able to locate and ship within 2 days.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## looksjustright

Thank you everyone for your inputs! I’ve decided I want the love cuff for my next Cartier item and am enjoying all your pictures in the mean time!


----------



## whitedollx

This was taken in store which I have gotten! The love cuff and the JUC sm with diamonds and I’m in love ❤️

For reference I wear 17 (love cuff), 16 (love bracelet) and 15 (JUC sm).


----------



## kristy617

This was taken today in store. The small JUC and cuff are both size 16. I actually really like the JUC closer to the hand. It didn't hit the cuff, so hopefully minimal scratching. Apologies for the bad lighting.


----------



## kat2121

Hi all! Long time admirer of the love cuff here  I’ve read about people with the full bracelet rotating it to ensure an “even” patina over time—I’m assuming this isn’t something people do with the love cuff, and the bottom may just get a bit more scratched than the top? Would love to hear if anyone does rotate their cuff or do anything to make sure it wears “evenly” over time. Thanks!


----------



## looksjustright

kristy617 said:


> This was taken today in store. The small JUC and cuff are both size 16. I actually really like the JUC closer to the hand. It didn't hit the cuff, so hopefully minimal scratching. Apologies for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5138933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138936


I love these together and they look great on you!


----------



## Greenbling

kat2121 said:


> Hi all! Long time admirer of the love cuff here  I’ve read about people with the full bracelet rotating it to ensure an “even” patina over time—I’m assuming this isn’t something people do with the love cuff, and the bottom may just get a bit more scratched than the top? Would love to hear if anyone does rotate their cuff or do anything to make sure it wears “evenly” over time. Thanks!


 The  ends are pretty scratched up but I don't do anything to avoid it. A bit off topic... I do consciously check that it is still on my wrist - the opening is so big I always worry that it might fall off.


----------



## 7777777

Greenbling said:


> The  ends are pretty scratched up but I don't do anything to avoid it. A bit off topic... I do consciously check that it is still on my wrist - the opening is so big I always worry that it might fall off.


The opening on mine is small. Maybe your size is too large?
It could be possible to adjust by a jeweler by just squeezing it gently.


----------



## Greenbling

I have a roundish15.5 wrist. 17 cuff has the right width but too flat and would dig into my flesh when turn. So i got it in 18 which is teeny bit too wide. I now stack it with 2 other bracelets with the love cuff at the bottom away from the wrist so it actually works well now. 

Squeezing it is a good idea.


----------



## 7777777

Greenbling said:


> I have a roundish15.5 wrist. 17 cuff has the right width but too flat and would dig into my flesh when turn. So i got it in 18 which is teeny bit too wide. I now stack it with 2 other bracelets with the love cuff at the bottom away from the wrist so it actually works well now.
> 
> Squeezing it is a good idea.


 
I checked two cuffs size 17 and they had different size openings. I chose the smaller one, the larger would turn too much to the side and did not feel secure. Per my sa they are not made the same.


----------



## Greenbling

7777777 said:


> I checked two cuffs size 17 and they had different size openings. I chose the smaller one, the larger would turn too much to the side and did not feel secure. Per my sa they are not made the same.


 never crossed my mind to ask to try a second one! You are very clever!


----------



## nadiap

Got myself a love cuff in YG finally the day before price increase.. yeay! It fits a bit snug at the moment because I'm yet to lose the remainder of my pregnancy weight.


----------



## Chanellover2015

TiffanyLove27 said:


> Dear all, finally got mine yesterday! This is the Pink gold love cuff in size 18. Love love love it! Wanted a share a bit of info to help you guys as it was truly a struggle for me to decide on this piece!
> 
> The thinnest part of my wrist (between my wrist bone and my hand) is 15.5cm. I specifically waited until summer to go buy it so I can get the best size for myself year-round. Size 18 fits like a glove, very similar in fit with the size 17 full bracelet.
> 
> I was deciding between the cuff and full bracelet as well as the colour for an entire year. I finally got the cuff because I do not want to wear this to work. Also, when I was trying on the full bracelet at the store, it was immediately suffocating. I don’t think I want to spend almost 10k CAD on something that will make me uncomfortable and also have to worry about the screws in the future. The only reason I considered yellow gold was because of the little diamond. I was so in love but unfortunately they don’t make one for pink gold. I wish the pink gold one had a diamond, but oh well.
> 
> For those of you deciding on the colour, just want to let you know Cartier pink gold is a lot more pink than Tiffany rose gold. I was not aware of this but after I took it out of the store I fell so deeply in love with the Cartier pink gold. I thought Tiffany was my life-long fave but Cartier is truly next level. It is a very pale beige pink, I have not the faintest idea how the company mixes the metals to make such a beautiful pink colour out of gold. It is almost identical to the Van Cleef rose gold (perhaps just a tinny bit paler) and Rolex everrose, where as Tiffany rose gold is more yellow gold with a hint of copper to make it less harsh. Anyway, the picture is quite accurate in terms of colour, my arm got a bit tanned recently, I would say I am maybe a NC20 right now, with yellow undertone. I wish my cuff will not fade in colour. I have good hope for this as I can take it off and do not plan on showering with it.
> 
> Also on a side note, most of the online pictures make the cuff look kind of strange, with the gap under your wrist. In-person though, it really isn’t that bad, it is really hard to tell it’s not the full bracelet from almost all angles, except looking directly at the underside of my wrist. The cuff also makes it look quite casual and cool and less formal for everyday wear in my opinion. Thanks for reading!
> 
> View attachment 5122015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122018


Omg it looks gorgeous on you!!!
Loving your nail polish as well. Wear in good health


----------



## mi.kay

Please convince me to choose either the cuff or the full bracelet! Or are bracelets just not my thing? 

I have a rolex/hermes clic H but I can't seem to keep them on my wrist because I can't tolerate the feeling of it knocking against my laptop when I'm typing. It's not about the scratches, it's the feeling of metal against metal that I can't stand. Because of that I don't wear them as much as I should.

I worry that if I purchase the cuff, it'll have the same fate because I'll just remove it, and slowly they'll just end up in my closet.
If I get the full bracelet then I'm 'forced' to deal with it, or worst - absolutely hate it.

Any advice?


----------



## Purrsey

I'm thinking since you are already experiencing frustration from bangles, I don't see how a Cartier one can make it better =p

How about Cartier rings?

But of course you can choose to remove the cuff while at work/laptop but that's my fear. I may then develop a habit of removing my jewellery any where and the risk of losing it is high. 

Maybe those wearing cuff and do remove can share their experiences.


----------



## CoCoBelle

mi.kay said:


> Please convince me to choose either the cuff or the full bracelet! Or are bracelets just not my thing?
> 
> I have a rolex/hermes clic H but I can't seem to keep them on my wrist because I can't tolerate the feeling of it knocking against my laptop when I'm typing. It's not about the scratches, it's the feeling of metal against metal that I can't stand. Because of that I don't wear them as much as I should.
> 
> I worry that if I purchase the cuff, it'll have the same fate because I'll just remove it, and slowly they'll just end up in my closet.
> If I get the full bracelet then I'm 'forced' to deal with it, or worst - absolutely hate it.
> 
> Any advice?


Oddly enough, I wear my cuffs 24/7 and the area that would normally hit my laptop is the open space of the cuffs, so there is barely no contact with my cuffs and the laptop. Additionally, the cuffs are sooo nice to look at while typing.  Try typing with a “similar cuff” (on Amazon) to see if it will be a problem before making the leap. Hope this helps!


----------



## mi.kay

CoCoBelle said:


> Oddly enough, I wear my cuffs 24/7 and the area that would normally hit my laptop is the open space of the cuffs, so there is barely no contact with my cuffs and the laptop. Additionally, the cuffs are sooo nice to look at while typing.  Try typing with a “similar cuff” (on Amazon) to see if it will be a problem before making the leap. Hope this helps!




Ahhh! If that's the case then I'm sold on the cuff! 

Are there other cuff owners who also feel the same? Is there less contact with your laptop due to the opening on the underside of the cuff?


----------



## RedSparrow

pursemaniac1969 said:


> Hello, I have a 14cm wrist.  Do you find the size 16 cuff fit tighter than the regular size 16 love bracelet. I have size 15 JUC and want to know if it would overlap with size 16 cuff.


Hi there! I’d say the size 16 cuff fits tighter than the 16 full love (the cuff is flatter/more oval). That being said, I probably would have gotten a 16 full love since the screws on the 15 press at my wrist bone and I prefer looser bangles.

I haven’t tried a JUC with it yet, but my intention is to get a small JUC in size 14 for a close fit. (Take a look at @Chivis post #999 - great reference picture!)


----------



## Chivis

mi.kay said:


> Ahhh! If that's the case then I'm sold on the cuff!
> 
> Are there other cuff owners who also feel the same? Is there less contact with your laptop due to the opening on the underside of the cuff?


Less contact with the keyboard, yes


----------



## mrs_jlp

hi everyone! i am just going back and forth between full love and the cuff. I love the idea of taking off the cuff, however I am planning for future stacking opportunities. Do you think multiple cuffs stack well? I will find peace (lol) when I have 2 love bracelets (or cuffs) and a JUC, so I am starting my collection now! Do you ever feel "incomplete" with the cuff?


----------



## CoCoBelle

mrs_jlp said:


> hi everyone! i am just going back and forth between full love and the cuff. I love the idea of taking off the cuff, however I am planning for future stacking opportunities. Do you think multiple cuffs stack well? I will find peace (lol) when I have 2 love bracelets (or cuffs) and a JUC, so I am starting my collection now! Do you ever feel "incomplete" with the cuff?


I originally tried on both and I felt suffocated in the full bracelet. My cuffs stack well with my sm and reg JUC’s. I don’t regret the cuffs and am currently shopping for a 3rd cuff (wg). I love the convenience of the cuffs and can switch wrists easily without having to locate an additional tool to do so or worry about loose screws. At the end of the day, it’s a personal lifestyle preference.


----------



## Chivis

The cuff stacks wonderfully with full size JUC. I still prefer the look of the classic bangle, but if you need to take it off the open version looks very good too


----------



## Greenbling

mrs_jlp said:


> hi everyone! i am just going back and forth between full love and the cuff. I love the idea of taking off the cuff, however I am planning for future stacking opportunities. Do you think multiple cuffs stack well? I will find peace (lol) when I have 2 love bracelets (or cuffs) and a JUC, so I am starting my collection now! Do you ever feel "incomplete" with the cuff?



I promised myself that l'd just have the cuff. Then I added the thin JUC to it. It is never enough .


----------



## CoCoBelle

mrs_jlp said:


> hi everyone! i am just going back and forth between full love and the cuff. I love the idea of taking off the cuff, however I am planning for future stacking opportunities. Do you think multiple cuffs stack well? I will find peace (lol) when I have 2 love bracelets (or cuffs) and a JUC, so I am starting my collection now! Do you ever feel "incomplete" with the cuff?


Here is a great video showcasing both the cuff and bracelet, highlighting all of the points mentioned here.


----------



## CoCoBelle

Greenbling said:


> I promised myself that l'd just have the cuff. Then I added the thin JUC to it. It is never enough .


It’s a slippery slope. My “stack” has changed within the last year.


----------



## purin313

Just bought the Love cuff in RG over the weekend and have been loving it so far!  I've been doing so many research on youtube and forums and at the store I've tried both the full bracelet and cuff and I just could not give myself one single reason to go with the full bracelet.  I'm the person that will take off all the jewelry and watch when I come home and I just don't find myself feeling comfortable wearing the bracelet to shower, wash dishes or go to bed.  Though I give total respect of the whole "Love" concept, I have to go with the cuff and really unless I turn my wrist that it's barely noticeable that you're wearing a cuff.  Just like other TPFers say, choosing a cuff or full bracelet is totally a personal preference and there's no right or wrong answers.


----------



## marisanz

Guys - I'm here looking for some solace and support... After 3 months of taking care of it as it were my baby, it finally happened... my LOVE Cuff suffered its first scratch  Did I cry a little? Maybe. I am only (half) joking of course, since I know jewelry its meant to be enjoyed and worn! I actually think its a little liberating since I feel like now it's definitely MINE. But wanted to share this with you to get your reactions/stories of that moment when it finally happened with your first pieces!


----------



## Purrsey

marisanz said:


> Guys - I'm here looking for some solace and support... After 3 months of taking care of it as it were my baby, it finally happened... my LOVE Cuff suffered its first scratch  Did I cry a little? Maybe. I am only (half) joking of course, since I know jewelry its meant to be enjoyed and worn! I actually think its a little liberating since I feel like now it's definitely MINE. But wanted to share this with you to get your reactions/stories of that moment when it finally happened with your first pieces!


I think you might have topped the chart. It took me just a week or two max to be acquainted with its first scratch. How did you do it? 
I was affected and half the day examining the scratch.  It wasn't bad, but I could see it. I swore I won't buy another easily-scratched jewellery again (but not now anymore lol). 

Now I hardly even look closely at my love bracelet. But still very in love with it, scratches or not.

And I can promise you it'll get better. Hang in there!

if it does help, you can get the polishing cloth from Amazon. I polished mine and I'd say the scratches got 70/80% out, if not all (for those tiny surface scratch).


----------



## marisanz

Purrsey said:


> I think you might have topped the chart. It took me just a week or two max to be acquainted with its first scratch. How did you do it?
> I was affected and half the day examining the scratch.  It wasn't bad, but I could see it. I swore I won't buy another easily-scratched jewellery again (but not now anymore lol).
> 
> Now I hardly even look closely at my love bracelet. But still very in love with it, scratches or not.
> 
> And I can promise you it'll get better. Hang in there!
> 
> if it does help, you can get the polishing cloth from Amazon. I polished mine and I'd say the scratches got 70/80% out, if not all (for those tiny surface scratch).



Thank you so much!!! Any specific polishing cloth you'd recommend?


----------



## Purrsey

marisanz said:


> Thank you so much!!! Any specific polishing cloth you'd recommend?








						Cartier LOVE *Bracelet* Discussion Thread!
					

If I push on it, yes, there is an ever so slight click, or “give”. I expect that’s because it is a locking mechanism and not a true screw, if that makes sense. There needs to be a little give for the latch or whatever it is called to lock into place. It is not a true screw that relies on tension...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




hope this helps.


----------



## reenie242

chelleyp said:


> Bought my first two Cartier pieces today! I bought the Cartier love cuff (size 16) and the diamond small juste un clou bracelet (size 15). The diamond JUC in the picture below is in size 16 because they did not have size 15 available in store and I ended up having to order it. Stacking both beauties with my Van Cleef.
> 
> View attachment 4843659


Does your van Cleef bracelet get tangled up in the cuff?


----------



## estallal

Has anyone tried resizing love bracelet? Not the cuff but the lock kind. Does it work?


----------



## DrHMK98

Chivis said:


> Size 15 JUC and size 17 Cuff


Hi there and thank you so much for the comparison photos in the love cuff 17 and the juc 15. Can you please show how these fit on your wrist?
If you have it available,  can you also show us the way this combo of sizes fit: 17 love cuff and 16 juc? Like many other members here, I live several hours away from a boutique and would love to order a regular classic size juc online.


----------



## Lanier

For those with the cuff, how is the fit on you? I recently purchased one but it doesn’t stay centered and turns to the side a lot. Is that normal? I can post a photo if that will help. I wonder if maybe my arm is more round then oval shaped, so maybe it’s just not a good fit for my arm. My wrist size on my right arm is about 13.75 and the size of the cuff is a 16.


----------



## rose gold girl

Lanier said:


> For those with the cuff, how is the fit on you? I recently purchased one but it doesn’t stay centered and turns to the side a lot. Is that normal? I can post a photo if that will help. I wonder if maybe my arm is more round then oval shaped, so maybe it’s just not a good fit for my arm. My wrist size on my right arm is about 13.75 and the size of the cuff is a 16.


My cuff doesn’t do that—it stays in place on my wrist—but I will say it is SNUG. So much smaller than my small love & small juc.


----------



## nadiap

Lanier said:


> For those with the cuff, how is the fit on you? I recently purchased one but it doesn’t stay centered and turns to the side a lot. Is that normal? I can post a photo if that will help. I wonder if maybe my arm is more round then oval shaped, so maybe it’s just not a good fit for my arm. My wrist size on my right arm is about 13.75 and the size of the cuff is a 16.



Mine stays in place.. but it's a snug fit and my wrist is quite oval in shape. Very comfortable. I posted photos sometime in July - you can see how it fits on my wrist from different angles.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Thinking about eventually adding a WG cuff to my stack (I own the YG cuff).


----------



## RedSparrow

Lanier said:


> For those with the cuff, how is the fit on you? I recently purchased one but it doesn’t stay centered and turns to the side a lot. Is that normal? I can post a photo if that will help. I wonder if maybe my arm is more round then oval shaped, so maybe it’s just not a good fit for my arm. My wrist size on my right arm is about 13.75 and the size of the cuff is a 16.



It should feel comfortable and not like it will fall off. We have similar sized wrists and the same size bracelet - I find my bracelet slides further up and down my arm than some of the pictures I have seen on here. 

It felt like mine turned to the side a lot when I first got my bracelet. Then I realized it only turns on a certain spot on my arm to turn - the thinnest part of my arm, about two inches above my wrist.

This is because your forearm changes shape a bit as you rotate your wrist. The forearm bones cross over each other as you rotate your arm - my wrist shape is more oval if my palm faces up, more round when my palm faces down. As my arm rotates, sometimes the opening will catch on the side of my forearm and take the bracelet with it.

As you wear the bracelet more, you get used to how it wears and rotates. The catching is so subtle now that I’ve worn the bracelet for a few months. If it happens to be on the thin part of my arm while I’m moving around, I’ll unconsciously give my hand a little twist or adjustment so that it isn’t in the spot where it catches my arm bone.


----------



## Lanier

RedSparrow said:


> It should feel comfortable and not like it will fall off. We have similar sized wrists and the same size bracelet - I find my bracelet slides further up and down my arm than some of the pictures I have seen on here.
> 
> It felt like mine turned to the side a lot when I first got my bracelet. Then I realized it only turns on a certain spot on my arm to turn - the thinnest part of my arm, about two inches above my wrist.
> 
> This is because your forearm changes shape a bit as you rotate your wrist. The forearm bones cross over each other as you rotate your arm - my wrist shape is more oval if my palm faces up, more round when my palm faces down. As my arm rotates, sometimes the opening will catch on the side of my forearm and take the bracelet with it.
> 
> As you wear the bracelet more, you get used to how it wears and rotates. The catching is so subtle now that I’ve worn the bracelet for a few months. If it happens to be on the thin part of my arm while I’m moving around, I’ll unconsciously give my hand a little twist or adjustment so that it isn’t in the spot where it catches my arm bone.



You described it perfectly! The cuff actually never felt like it sat flush on my wrist, especially compared to the photos shared in the thread. It wasn’t uncomfortable but I wasn’t loving how it looked on my wrist, especially because I had purchased a cuff with a middle stone (that would never stay in the middle). The photo you posted is how it sat on my wrist the majority of the time. I would adjust it but it would go right back to that position.  I ended up initiating a return.


----------



## mgoch

nycmamaofone said:


> Thinking about eventually adding a WG cuff to my stack (I own the YG cuff).


I love this pic!  are these cuffs or the regular bracelet?


----------



## mgoch

Does anyone have a rose gold cuff stacked with a YG cuff??  I have the rose gold with the single sapphire cuff and I'm wondering if it would look strange w/ a YG cuff?


----------



## mgoch

Hemlock said:


> Here is my love cuff (rg) stacked with my bracelet (yg).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095343


Hi!  I am considering getting a yg cuff to stack w/ my rg cuff (w/ the pink sapphire in the middle)... having both the yg and rg- do you think that would look strange stacked TOGETHER?  I have a lot of rg and want some yg in the mix.  if you have a pic of both of your bracelets w/out the beautiful diamond one in between, would you mind posting?


----------



## nycmamaofone

mgoch said:


> I love this pic!  are these cuffs or the regular bracelet?


Both are cuffs.


----------



## lxrac

RedSparrow said:


> It should feel comfortable and not like it will fall off. We have similar sized wrists and the same size bracelet - I find my bracelet slides further up and down my arm than some of the pictures I have seen on here.
> 
> It felt like mine turned to the side a lot when I first got my bracelet. Then I realized it only turns on a certain spot on my arm to turn - the thinnest part of my arm, about two inches above my wrist.
> 
> This is because your forearm changes shape a bit as you rotate your wrist. The forearm bones cross over each other as you rotate your arm - my wrist shape is more oval if my palm faces up, more round when my palm faces down. As my arm rotates, sometimes the opening will catch on the side of my forearm and take the bracelet with it.
> 
> As you wear the bracelet more, you get used to how it wears and rotates. The catching is so subtle now that I’ve worn the bracelet for a few months. If it happens to be on the thin part of my arm while I’m moving around, I’ll unconsciously give my hand a little twist or adjustment so that it isn’t in the spot where it catches my arm bone.



What's the weight compared to regular bangle? Every time I see a cuff I feel like they're heavier weight lol


----------



## Linene

whitedollx said:


> This was taken in store which I have gotten! The love cuff and the JUC sm with diamonds and I’m in love ❤
> 
> For reference I wear 17 (love cuff), 16 (love bracelet) and 15 (JUC sm).
> 
> View attachment 5138562



May I ask what size your wrist is?


----------



## whitedollx

Linene said:


> May I ask what size your wrist is?



Hi there, abt 14.5”, 15”


----------



## Linene

Hi there, abt 14.5”, 15”
[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much! I have a wrist size 15, so this helps a lot for me to decide for an online purchase ❤


----------



## nadiap

I'm really enjoying my cuff which I got in late June.. Love being able to put it on/take it off easily.  The cuff actually looks like a real bracelet to me vs the full bracelet which comes as 2 pieces of metal. Many have to glue it together or keep worrying about the screws.


----------



## octnybride

Hi all- I was planning to get the RG cuff with a diamond this past weekend but was surprised to learn it was discontinued as well as the cuff with the pink stone and the RG plain cuff was likely on its way out as the inventory was very very low. In the end, I got a RG bracelet to add to my WG bracelet and YG cuff (with diamond) and I love it. I didn't think I would but am happy it worked out.


----------



## MaggyH

octnybride said:


> Hi all- I was planning to get the RG cuff with a diamond this past weekend but was surprised to learn it was discontinued as well as the cuff with the pink stone and the RG plain cuff was likely on its way out as the inventory was very very low. In the end, I got a RG bracelet to add to my WG bracelet and YG cuff (with diamond) and I love it. I didn't think I would but am happy it worked out.


I thought the RG cuff only ever came with a pink sapphire and not a diamond?


----------



## nycmamaofone

MaggyH said:


> I thought the RG cuff only ever came with a pink sapphire and not a diamond?


That is correct. YG and WG came with a diamond, RG with a pink sapphire.


----------



## Sarahhtnguyen82

So I had a size 16 YG cuff for around 6 years. I felt like for my 14.5 wrist it seemed snug but as I was not stacking it worked.  Then I got a small JUC in a 15 since when I tried on the 16 it would slide down over my cuff. Then I got a Ecrou in 16. For some reason I just don't love my stack. What do you ladies think? Should I go for the small Clash instead of ecrou it just seems like the Ecrou doesn't stack well? Or is it because my cuff was small and now everything's off?


----------



## Chaton

Sarahhtnguyen82 said:


> So I had a size 16 YG cuff for around 6 years. I felt like for my 14.5 wrist it seemed snug but as I was not stacking it worked.  Then I got a small JUC in a 15 since when I tried on the 16 it would slide down over my cuff. Then I got a Ecrou in 16. For some reason I just don't love my stack. What do you ladies think? Should I go for the small Clash instead of ecrou it just seems like the Ecrou doesn't stack well? Or is it because my cuff was small and now everything's off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266320
> View attachment 5266321



Unless you like the tight fit for your bracelets, I think it may be because you initially got the cuff a size too small.  To be sure, you can go try on the next size up so you don't continue purchasing items just to accommodate the sizing of the cuff.  I own a cuff, not the Love, but a Tiffany cuff and my fit is loose like all my bracelets, falling down my arm over 3 inches, which I find perfect for the cuff.

If you are still able to return your Ecrou, then perhaps you can get the Clash in the right size for your wrist.  Otherwise, you might want to consider moving the cuff to your other arm as I think the Ecrou and JUC make a nice pairing together, and your stack will not feel as tight since you already stated you don't like the look of all 3 together.


----------



## Sarahhtnguyen82

Chaton said:


> Unless you like the tight fit for your bracelets, I think it may be because you initially got the cuff a size too small.  To be sure, you can go try on the next size up so you don't continue purchasing items just to accommodate the sizing of the cuff.  I own a cuff, not the Love, but a Tiffany cuff and my fit is loose like all my bracelets, falling down my arm over 3 inches, which I find perfect for the cuff.
> 
> If you are still able to return your Ecrou, then perhaps you can get the Clash in the right size for your wrist.  Otherwise, you might want to consider moving the cuff to your other arm as I think the Ecrou and JUC make a nice pairing together, and your stack will not feel as tight since you already stated you don't like the look of all 3 together.



ugh thats what I was thinking. Now I wish I had size up for the JUC as well. The ecrou fits fine in the 16. But I will go on Monday to see how the small clash is.


----------



## Chaton

Sarahhtnguyen82 said:


> ugh thats what I was thinking. Now I wish I had size up for the JUC as well. The ecrou fits fine in the 16. But I will go on Monday to see how the small clash is.



I think it's best to figure out your size in the full classic Love bracelet first, then from there, figure out the appropriate sizing for all the other Cartier bracelets accordingly.  From what I have read, most people size up one size on the cuff from their size on the Love full bracelet so keep that in mind (i.e. Full classic Love, size 16; cuff equivalent would be size 17).

Well, I don't think all is lost since you did enjoy your cuff for many years, you can still find a way to enjoy the items you already purchased.

For Clash, it is recommended 2 sizes down from the classic Love; however, for an even looser fit, a few people go down 1 size.  I think the Clash is a beautiful piece!

Good luck!


----------



## nadiap

Sarahhtnguyen82 said:


> So I had a size 16 YG cuff for around 6 years. I felt like for my 14.5 wrist it seemed snug but as I was not stacking it worked.  Then I got a small JUC in a 15 since when I tried on the 16 it would slide down over my cuff. Then I got a Ecrou in 16. For some reason I just don't love my stack. What do you ladies think? Should I go for the small Clash instead of ecrou it just seems like the Ecrou doesn't stack well? Or is it because my cuff was small and now everything's off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266320
> View attachment 5266321


In my opinion ecrou doesn't go well with this stack at all. It overwhelms the other 2 bracelets taking away from their beauty.


----------



## Purrsey

Sarahhtnguyen82 said:


> So I had a size 16 YG cuff for around 6 years. I felt like for my 14.5 wrist it seemed snug but as I was not stacking it worked.  Then I got a small JUC in a 15 since when I tried on the 16 it would slide down over my cuff. Then I got a Ecrou in 16. For some reason I just don't love my stack. What do you ladies think? Should I go for the small Clash instead of ecrou it just seems like the Ecrou doesn't stack well? Or is it because my cuff was small and now everything's off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266320
> View attachment 5266321


I kinda think too the ecrou might look out of place in this stack.
I actually think ecrou looks good on its own, or like you said, the rest of the stack should be more proportional that matches the "heaviness" of the ecrou.


----------



## MaggyH

Sarahhtnguyen82 said:


> So I had a size 16 YG cuff for around 6 years. I felt like for my 14.5 wrist it seemed snug but as I was not stacking it worked.  Then I got a small JUC in a 15 since when I tried on the 16 it would slide down over my cuff. Then I got a Ecrou in 16. For some reason I just don't love my stack. What do you ladies think? Should I go for the small Clash instead of ecrou it just seems like the Ecrou doesn't stack well? Or is it because my cuff was small and now everything's off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266320
> View attachment 5266321


I’ve never been a fan of Écrou to be honest, I think you should get Clash instead.


----------



## Sarahhtnguyen82

Update - returned the Ecrou and almost got the clash but couldn't get myself to love RG since all my other pieces are YG so I got the newest Panthere bracelet instead and am in love I just am insecure about the size I got - I am a 14.5cm at the smallest part of my wrist, 15cm at the wrist bone and wear the 16cm cuff and 15cm small JUC; got the 16 in the Panthere so I could stack. Alone it feels like it slides around... let me know what you think of the sizing 

maybe I'm not used to the more bangle look which this probably looks better as than fitted cuff.


----------



## ChanelFan29

My two cuffs:


----------



## Teerakrainbow

whitedollx said:


> This was taken in store which I have gotten! The love cuff and the JUC sm with diamonds and I’m in love ❤
> 
> For reference I wear 17 (love cuff), 16 (love bracelet) and 15 (JUC sm).
> 
> View attachment 5138562


Hi.
Did your bracelet have experience Overlapping? 
Thank you.


----------



## anniekins127

Hi all! I just bought myself the Love cuff for my birthday -- I live somewhat close to a boutique but didn't want to venture into the city during Covid for sizing. I measured myself with the Cartier tape at home and am a 15.5. I was sized as a 16 for the full bracelet a few years ago and bought the cuff in a 17. 

Now that I have it, I'm not sure if it's slightly too small. I'd really like that "bangle" look at all points on my arm, and it feels like the cuff is a hair too snug farther up my wrist (I do like to wear Cartier watches, too). It also moves slightly side-to-side and when it does, it appears to cut into my wrist a bit. See pics -- it's slightly exaggerated in them, but you get the picture.

Would you return and order an 18? My SA thought 17 would be perfect for me based on measurements, but I'm wondering if an 18 would be more the look I'm going for, or just too big all the way around. It naturally wants to fall below my wrist bone or about one inch up, otherwise it appears to start cutting into my skin. 

Thanks for your help! I adore it and can't wait to wear it. (And by the way, my skin is pretty sensitive so it gets bright red from putting it on -- but it's really not that bad, my skin's just a baby )


----------



## shyla14

It honestly looks like the right size to me. If it gets bigger you might have more issues with it snagging into the things plus it might turn more.
I highly recommend going to the store and compare sizes. You have to be satisfied , it’s not an inexpensive piece.


----------



## emo4488

anniekins127 said:


> Hi all! I just bought myself the Love cuff for my birthday -- I live somewhat close to a boutique but didn't want to venture into the city during Covid for sizing. I measured myself with the Cartier tape at home and am a 15.5. I was sized as a 16 for the full bracelet a few years ago and bought the cuff in a 17.
> 
> Now that I have it, I'm not sure if it's slightly too small. I'd really like that "bangle" look at all points on my arm, and it feels like the cuff is a hair too snug farther up my wrist (I do like to wear Cartier watches, too). It also moves slightly side-to-side and when it does, it appears to cut into my wrist a bit. See pics -- it's slightly exaggerated in them, but you get the picture.
> 
> Would you return and order an 18? My SA thought 17 would be perfect for me based on measurements, but I'm wondering if an 18 would be more the look I'm going for, or just too big all the way around. It naturally wants to fall below my wrist bone or about one inch up, otherwise it appears to start cutting into my skin.
> 
> Thanks for your help! I adore it and can't wait to wear it. (And by the way, my skin is pretty sensitive so it gets bright red from putting it on -- but it's really not that bad, my skin's just a baby )


I think it looks right. It's the cuff so it fits like a cuff. If you want it more bangle like, I believe the classic love would fit that bill.


----------



## anniekins127

Good point, @shyla14. If I use my hand, I can spin the 17 all the way around on my wrist, though it doesn't turn like that naturally on its own. The 18 might.

And yes, normally I'd be happy to go into the boutique and in fact would do so to get the buying experience in person. I might text my SA tomorrow and see if I can get an appointment to try an 18 for peace of mind. I wonder if I just need to get used to the feel of the 17, too.


----------



## anniekins127

emo4488 said:


> I think it looks right. It's the cuff so it fits like a cuff. If you want it more bangle like, I believe the classic love would fit that bill.



Thanks for your feedback! My only concern with the classic is I ride horses at least once per week, so I'd rather be able to remove for the days I'm at the barn. Otherwise, I definitely would get the classic!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

anniekins127 said:


> Thanks for your feedback! My only concern with the classic is I ride horses at least once per week, so I'd rather be able to remove for the days I'm at the barn. Otherwise, I definitely would get the classic!


Did you consider the thin love? Easy to take on and off and will give you the bangle feel! Totally love mine


----------



## Chaton

anniekins127 said:


> Hi all! I just bought myself the Love cuff for my birthday -- I live somewhat close to a boutique but didn't want to venture into the city during Covid for sizing. I measured myself with the Cartier tape at home and am a 15.5. I was sized as a 16 for the full bracelet a few years ago and bought the cuff in a 17.
> 
> Now that I have it, I'm not sure if it's slightly too small. I'd really like that "bangle" look at all points on my arm, and it feels like the cuff is a hair too snug farther up my wrist (I do like to wear Cartier watches, too). It also moves slightly side-to-side and when it does, it appears to cut into my wrist a bit. See pics -- it's slightly exaggerated in them, but you get the picture.
> 
> Would you return and order an 18? My SA thought 17 would be perfect for me based on measurements, but I'm wondering if an 18 would be more the look I'm going for, or just too big all the way around. It naturally wants to fall below my wrist bone or about one inch up, otherwise it appears to start cutting into my skin.
> 
> Thanks for your help! I adore it and can't wait to wear it. (And by the way, my skin is pretty sensitive so it gets bright red from putting it on -- but it's really not that bad, my skin's just a baby )
> 
> View attachment 5299957
> View attachment 5299958
> View attachment 5299959
> View attachment 5299960
> View attachment 5299962
> View attachment 5299965
> View attachment 5299966
> View attachment 5299967
> View attachment 5299969



Based on your (stated) measurement of 15.5 cm (wrist bone?), I would go with an 18.

The 17 looks a bit too tight in my opinion.


----------



## mgoch

emo4488 said:


> I think it looks right. It's the cuff so it fits like a cuff. If you want it more bangle like, I believe the classic love would fit that bill.


I think it looks correct and also SO BEAUTIFUL on you.  I do agree, though, I think for peace of mind - put on a KN95 and go to the boutique for peace of mind.  I do think the 18 may be too big, but you'll feel better knowing for sure.  I love it!  I have a cuff too and love it so much and it fits like yours.


----------



## Purrsey

anniekins127 said:


> Hi all! I just bought myself the Love cuff for my birthday -- I live somewhat close to a boutique but didn't want to venture into the city during Covid for sizing. I measured myself with the Cartier tape at home and am a 15.5. I was sized as a 16 for the full bracelet a few years ago and bought the cuff in a 17.
> 
> Now that I have it, I'm not sure if it's slightly too small. I'd really like that "bangle" look at all points on my arm, and it feels like the cuff is a hair too snug farther up my wrist (I do like to wear Cartier watches, too). It also moves slightly side-to-side and when it does, it appears to cut into my wrist a bit. See pics -- it's slightly exaggerated in them, but you get the picture.
> 
> Would you return and order an 18? My SA thought 17 would be perfect for me based on measurements, but I'm wondering if an 18 would be more the look I'm going for, or just too big all the way around. It naturally wants to fall below my wrist bone or about one inch up, otherwise it appears to start cutting into my skin.
> 
> Thanks for your help! I adore it and can't wait to wear it. (And by the way, my skin is pretty sensitive so it gets bright red from putting it on -- but it's really not that bad, my skin's just a baby )
> 
> View attachment 5299957
> View attachment 5299958
> View attachment 5299959
> View attachment 5299960
> View attachment 5299962
> View attachment 5299965
> View attachment 5299966
> View attachment 5299967
> View attachment 5299969


I love how it looks on you i might think it's a good fit.

I tried my friend's cuff of size 18 and it literally flung off my wrist. I should be a 16 so may not be a good reference since it is two size up rather than the 1 size up for  your case if you go for 18. But what i am trying to put across is sizing for cuff is more crucial than a regular love. You just can't want a "loose fit" and forget about other things when it comes to cuff. 

Hope you'll get a chance to compare the 18 to be 100% sure.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

anniekins127 said:


> Hi all! I just bought myself the Love cuff for my birthday -- I live somewhat close to a boutique but didn't want to venture into the city during Covid for sizing. I measured myself with the Cartier tape at home and am a 15.5. I was sized as a 16 for the full bracelet a few years ago and bought the cuff in a 17.
> 
> Now that I have it, I'm not sure if it's slightly too small. I'd really like that "bangle" look at all points on my arm, and it feels like the cuff is a hair too snug farther up my wrist (I do like to wear Cartier watches, too). It also moves slightly side-to-side and when it does, it appears to cut into my wrist a bit. See pics -- it's slightly exaggerated in them, but you get the picture.
> 
> Would you return and order an 18? My SA thought 17 would be perfect for me based on measurements, but I'm wondering if an 18 would be more the look I'm going for, or just too big all the way around. It naturally wants to fall below my wrist bone or about one inch up, otherwise it appears to start cutting into my skin.
> 
> Thanks for your help! I adore it and can't wait to wear it. (And by the way, my skin is pretty sensitive so it gets bright red from putting it on -- but it's really not that bad, my skin's just a baby )
> 
> View attachment 5299957
> View attachment 5299958
> View attachment 5299959
> View attachment 5299960
> View attachment 5299962
> View attachment 5299965
> View attachment 5299966
> View attachment 5299967
> View attachment 5299969


Hi,
I think is little too tight in my opinion. 
My wrist is 14cm. And i wear cuff size 17 for comfortable like bangle
I was have cuff size 16 first and feel like your turn on side,wasn't uncomfortable. 
So later on exchange for size 17.
You can check out on my old post photo.
Hope you find your right fit for cuff.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

anniekins127 said:


> Hi all! I just bought myself the Love cuff for my birthday -- I live somewhat close to a boutique but didn't want to venture into the city during Covid for sizing. I measured myself with the Cartier tape at home and am a 15.5. I was sized as a 16 for the full bracelet a few years ago and bought the cuff in a 17.
> 
> Now that I have it, I'm not sure if it's slightly too small. I'd really like that "bangle" look at all points on my arm, and it feels like the cuff is a hair too snug farther up my wrist (I do like to wear Cartier watches, too). It also moves slightly side-to-side and when it does, it appears to cut into my wrist a bit. See pics -- it's slightly exaggerated in them, but you get the picture.
> 
> Would you return and order an 18? My SA thought 17 would be perfect for me based on measurements, but I'm wondering if an 18 would be more the look I'm going for, or just too big all the way around. It naturally wants to fall below my wrist bone or about one inch up, otherwise it appears to start cutting into my skin.
> 
> Thanks for your help! I adore it and can't wait to wear it. (And by the way, my skin is pretty sensitive so it gets bright red from putting it on -- but it's really not that bad, my skin's just a baby )
> 
> View attachment 5299957
> View attachment 5299958
> View attachment 5299959
> View attachment 5299960
> View attachment 5299962
> View attachment 5299965
> View attachment 5299966
> View attachment 5299967
> View attachment 5299969


Here is the comments from other thread,
She wear love size17 so would be cuff in size 18  if this bangle look that you are looking for.


----------



## ChanelFan29

I'd keep it, to me the size looks perfect.  You don't want it to feel too loose or that it will turn too much.  It fits a bit differently from the LOVE. 



anniekins127 said:


> Hi all! I just bought myself the Love cuff for my birthday -- I live somewhat close to a boutique but didn't want to venture into the city during Covid for sizing. I measured myself with the Cartier tape at home and am a 15.5. I was sized as a 16 for the full bracelet a few years ago and bought the cuff in a 17.
> 
> Now that I have it, I'm not sure if it's slightly too small. I'd really like that "bangle" look at all points on my arm, and it feels like the cuff is a hair too snug farther up my wrist (I do like to wear Cartier watches, too). It also moves slightly side-to-side and when it does, it appears to cut into my wrist a bit. See pics -- it's slightly exaggerated in them, but you get the picture.
> 
> Would you return and order an 18? My SA thought 17 would be perfect for me based on measurements, but I'm wondering if an 18 would be more the look I'm going for, or just too big all the way around. It naturally wants to fall below my wrist bone or about one inch up, otherwise it appears to start cutting into my skin.
> 
> Thanks for your help! I adore it and can't wait to wear it. (And by the way, my skin is pretty sensitive so it gets bright red from putting it on -- but it's really not that bad, my skin's just a baby )
> 
> View attachment 5299957
> View attachment 5299958
> View attachment 5299959
> View attachment 5299960
> View attachment 5299962
> View attachment 5299965
> View attachment 5299966
> View attachment 5299967
> View attachment 5299969


----------



## anniekins127

lvjunkyxo said:


> Did you consider the thin love? Easy to take on and off and will give you the bangle feel! Totally love mine



I haven't tried it in person, no, so I might do that if I go into the boutique. I feel like my heart is set on the classic width size but do know many people love the thin, since it's much easier to take on and off! My friend has one and adores it. 



Chaton said:


> Based on your (stated) measurement of 15.5 cm (wrist bone?), I would go with an 18.
> 
> The 17 looks a bit too tight in my opinion.



Thanks! I've been putting it on and off today and I feel like I'm pretty much right in between both sizes. 18 would give a bit more room to stack, wear a watch, swell in the heat, etc., as long as it doesn't fall off. 



mgoch said:


> I think it looks correct and also SO BEAUTIFUL on you.  I do agree, though, I think for peace of mind - put on a KN95 and go to the boutique for peace of mind.  I do think the 18 may be too big, but you'll feel better knowing for sure.  I love it!  I have a cuff too and love it so much and it fits like yours.



Thank you! I think that's why I'm struggling -- it's still SO BEAUTIFUL even if it is a little tight. If the 18 falls right off I'm sure I'll keep the 17. Can't stop looking at it! 



Purrsey said:


> I love how it looks on you i might think it's a good fit.
> 
> I tried my friend's cuff of size 18 and it literally flung off my wrist. I should be a 16 so may not be a good reference since it is two size up rather than the 1 size up for  your case if you go for 18. But what i am trying to put across is sizing for cuff is more crucial than a regular love. You just can't want a "loose fit" and forget about other things when it comes to cuff.
> 
> Hope you'll get a chance to compare the 18 to be 100% sure.



Thank you so much, that's good to know! Yes, I definitely need to try the 18. The 17 can turn on my wrist by itself but doesn't feel like it's going to fall off. I'd be worried all the time if the 18 felt too big. We'll see! 



Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> I think is little too tight in my opinion.
> My wrist is 14cm. And i wear cuff size 17 for comfortable like bangle
> I was have cuff size 16 first and feel like your turn on side,wasn't uncomfortable.
> So later on exchange for size 17.
> You can check out on my old post photo.
> Hope you find your right fit for cuff.



Thanks so much for sharing! That's so interesting to hear you had a similar experience — I was starting to think my arm is oddly shaped, lol! I'll take a look for your old post, thank you.



Teerakrainbow said:


> Here is the comments from other thread,
> She wear love size17 so would be cuff in size 18  if this bangle look that you are looking for.
> 
> View attachment 5301051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301053



Yes, that's more of the look I'm going for, as long as it doesn't fall off! Very interesting to see, thank you. 



ChanelFan29 said:


> I'd keep it, to me the size looks perfect.  You don't want it to feel too loose or that it will turn too much.  It fits a bit differently from the LOVE.



Thank you! Yes, I think I'm partly being influenced by my experience trying on the original. I love both and dearly want the cuff to work. I appreciate your opinion!


----------



## anniekins127

Thank you so much for everyone's thoughts! I really appreciate it. 

An update: I went back and forth with my SA today and sent her the same pictures I posted here. She also thinks it looks a little too tight and that the 18 would be a better fit as long as it doesn't feel too big. She has one on hold for me and I'm going into the city on Friday to try it on. I'll take pictures and update you all on which one I keep!


----------



## Purrsey

anniekins127 said:


> Thank you so much for everyone's thoughts! I really appreciate it.
> 
> An update: I went back and forth with my SA today and sent her the same pictures I posted here. She also thinks it looks a little too tight and that the 18 would be a better fit as long as it doesn't feel too big. She has one on hold for me and I'm going into the city on Friday to try it on. I'll take pictures and update you all on which one I keep!


Yay! I'm keen to know too. 
(partly I have been thinking of a cuff too).


----------



## 7777777

anniekins127 said:


> Hi all! I just bought myself the Love cuff for my birthday -- I live somewhat close to a boutique but didn't want to venture into the city during Covid for sizing. I measured myself with the Cartier tape at home and am a 15.5. I was sized as a 16 for the full bracelet a few years ago and bought the cuff in a 17.
> 
> Now that I have it, I'm not sure if it's slightly too small. I'd really like that "bangle" look at all points on my arm, and it feels like the cuff is a hair too snug farther up my wrist (I do like to wear Cartier watches, too). It also moves slightly side-to-side and when it does, it appears to cut into my wrist a bit. See pics -- it's slightly exaggerated in them, but you get the picture.
> 
> Would you return and order an 18? My SA thought 17 would be perfect for me based on measurements, but I'm wondering if an 18 would be more the look I'm going for, or just too big all the way around. It naturally wants to fall below my wrist bone or about one inch up, otherwise it appears to start cutting into my skin.
> 
> Thanks for your help! I adore it and can't wait to wear it. (And by the way, my skin is pretty sensitive so it gets bright red from putting it on -- but it's really not that bad, my skin's just a baby )
> 
> View attachment 5299957
> View attachment 5299958
> View attachment 5299959
> View attachment 5299960
> View attachment 5299962
> View attachment 5299965
> View attachment 5299966
> View attachment 5299967
> View attachment 5299969



It looks right. The cuff should fit snug. It it’s larger it would move side to side and won’t feel as secure. I was on the same boat and happy with my choice.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

anniekins127 said:


> Thank you so much for everyone's thoughts! I really appreciate it.
> 
> An update: I went back and forth with my SA today and sent her the same pictures I posted here. She also thinks it looks a little too tight and that the 18 would be a better fit as long as it doesn't feel too big. She has one on hold for me and I'm going into the city on Friday to try it on. I'll take pictures and update you all on which one I keep!


Please  update us, which one you choose. 
Good luck.


----------



## Chaton

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> I think is little too tight in my opinion.
> My wrist is 14cm. And i wear cuff size 17 for comfortable like bangle
> I was have cuff size 16 first and feel like your turn on side,wasn't uncomfortable.
> So later on exchange for size 17.
> You can check out on my old post photo.
> Hope you find your right fit for cuff.



Exactly.  The cuff is suppose to be one size bigger than the full size Love.  Like you, my wrist is also 14 cm so if I were ever to get a cuff, my size would be the 17 since I wear Loves in size 16.

Correspondingly, considering the OP stated her wrist is 15.5 cm, the SA who sized her for a full Love in size 16 is completely wrong - that is way too tight.

Thus, it would only make sense  that 17 is not the right fit.  With that wrist size, I would say the two sizes to try and look at are either 18 or 19 (if you want it more bangle look) and want to stack.  Trying on the 19 will also help you decide for certain if 18 is the right fit for you, but I wouldn’t even consider 17.

To the OP:  It really depends on the look that you want, and it sounds like you want your cuff to have a more bangle look and intend to stack or at the very least would like to leave room for stacking.  I own a Tiffany cuff and when I wear it, I wear it more bangle like, not very different from where my Loves fall on my wrist, at least 3 inches below my wrist. 

Good Luck to the OP in finding the right fit!


----------



## emo4488

I think part of the challenge is determining your wrist size measurement. Mine can vary significantly depending on the day/season/weather.  I also noticed it is bigger if I let my hand fall forward while measuring which increases the wrist joint size. It is also bigger if I spread all my fingers wide and flex the tendons.  By measuring tape, I can be a 13.5 cm (relaxed) to ~14.3 cm (hand flexed on hot and humid day). This is quite a difference! And everyone's wrist is shaped differently.  I think we all agree that other's experiences here can be used as a guide here only.

(PS. I wear a size 16 love but would also choose a 16 in the cuff if I didn't already wear the classic.)


----------



## Purrsey

I consider my wrist is quite oval-flat. Thus even at 13.8cm, sz15 Love is great for me as it sits well on me (although most of the wearers here would probably want a sz16). If my wrist is rounder, even at 13.8cm, I doubt sz15 works just as well, even though I always prefer snug fit.


----------



## anniekins127

Chaton said:


> Exactly.  The cuff is suppose to be one size bigger than the full size Love.  Like you, my wrist is also 14 cm so if I were ever to get a cuff, my size would be the 17 since I wear Loves in size 16.
> 
> Correspondingly, considering the OP stated her wrist is 15.5 cm, the SA who sized her for a full Love in size 16 is completely wrong - that is way too tight.
> 
> Thus, it would only make sense  that 17 is not the right fit.  With that wrist size, I would say the two sizes to try and look at are either 18 or 19 (if you want it more bangle look) and want to stack.  Trying on the 19 will also help you decide for certain if 18 is the right fit for you, but I wouldn’t even consider 17.
> 
> To the OP:  It really depends on the look that you want, and it sounds like you want your cuff to have a more bangle look and intend to stack or at the very least would like to leave room for stacking.  I own a Tiffany cuff and when I wear it, I wear it more bangle like, not very different from where my Loves fall on my wrist, at least 3 inches below my wrist.
> 
> Good Luck to the OP in finding the right fit!



This is so interesting, thank you for sharing! Funnily enough, I never considered that the 16 was too small and incorrectly sized. It was a few years ago that I was sized by that SA (I have pictures — now I want to dig them up), but thinking back...it did fit, but I don't think it was really the full bangle look either, even though it was the full bracelet. How interesting! Maybe I'll text my SA and see if I can be resized in the full bracelet and potentially try the 19 cuff on Friday, too. Thank you!


----------



## anniekins127

emo4488 said:


> I think part of the challenge is determining your wrist size measurement. Mine can vary significantly depending on the day/season/weather.  I also noticed it is bigger if I let my hand fall forward while measuring which increases the wrist joint size. It is also bigger if I spread all my fingers wide and flex the tendons.  By measuring tape, I can be a 13.5 cm (relaxed) to ~14.3 cm (hand flexed on hot and humid day). This is quite a difference! And everyone's wrist is shaped differently.  I think we all agree that other's experiences here can be used as a guide here only.
> 
> (PS. I wear a size 16 love but would also choose a 16 in the cuff if I didn't already wear the classic.)



Good point! I sized myself multiple times over a few days here at home, but I don't think I paid attention to whether my hand was falling forward, flexing, etc. I'm also conscious of the fact that I'm sizing myself in January and not the dead of summer. I want this to be a forever piece for me, so nailing the sizing while allowing for heat, swelling, etc. is really paramount. Thank you, I'm off to keep playing with the measuring tape!


----------



## anniekins127

Purrsey said:


> I consider my wrist is quite oval-flat. Thus even at 13.8cm, sz15 Love is great for me as it sits well on me (although most of the wearers here would probably want a sz16). If my wrist is rounder, even at 13.8cm, I doubt sz15 works just as well, even though I always prefer snug fit.



Yes, good point. I also consider my wrists oval-flat, but maybe I'm not. I know some people pick the full Love bracelet vs. the cuff for that reason alone.


----------



## NY2LA

Crazy, but my cuff set off the alarm at the airport the other day. It was the full body scan and my wrist just lit up. Weird.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

anniekins127 said:


> This is so interesting, thank you for sharing! Funnily enough, I never considered that the 16 was too small and incorrectly sized. It was a few years ago that I was sized by that SA (I have pictures — now I want to dig them up), but thinking back...it did fit, but I don't think it was really the full bangle look either, even though it was the full bracelet. How interesting! Maybe I'll text my SA and see if I can be resized in the full bracelet and potentially try the 19 cuff on Friday, too. Thank you!


That is very good idea.
Have you check out on YouTube?
Lux Purse Love
She is wear also size 18.
I found it very helpful. 
Here up close how size 17 on my wrist  size 14.
Like bangle look.
Sorry Many photo.
Just want you see how would it look.
My wrist if in cold day is sometime
13.8cm 
I can imagine,  how hard to choose as  was same the situation.
And also in The future if you want to add juste un clou to your collection 
The perfact stack would be juc in size 15 , if you keep your cuff size 17.
Because juc size 16 will be bigger than your cuff.
But if you choose cuff size 18 , juc size 16 it would be perfect stack .
I was plan to wear alone just cuff but the end I got juc to stack with.
So lucky  had exchange for bigger size even wasn't plan to get other bracelet.
If not ,I will end up with 14 juc.to math my cuff size 16. It would be very uncomfortable.
Can't wait for your update.


----------



## anniekins127

Teerakrainbow said:


> That is very good idea.
> Have you check out on YouTube?
> Lux Purse Love
> She is wear also size 18.
> I found it very helpful.
> Here up close how size 17 on my wrist  size 14.
> Like bangle look.
> Sorry Many photo.
> Just want you see how would it look.
> My wrist if in cold day is sometime
> 13.8cm
> I can imagine,  how hard to choose as  was same the situation.
> And also in The future if you want to add juste un clou to your collection
> The perfact stack would be juc in size 15 , if you keep your cuff size 17.
> Because juc size 16 will be bigger than your cuff.
> But if you choose cuff size 18 , juc size 16 it would be perfect stack .
> I was plan to wear alone just cuff but the end I got juc to stack with.
> So lucky  had exchange for bigger size even wasn't plan to get other bracelet.
> If not ,I will end up with 14 juc.to math my cuff size 16. It would be very uncomfortable.
> Can't wait for your update.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302114
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302116



It's so beautiful on you! It doesn't feel too loose when it moves around? It's gorgeous on its own or for stacking with the Juc. Yes, I did watch her videos. I also found this video helpful — she has some great close-up shots of how the bracelet lays and moves on her wrist:


----------



## Teerakrainbow

anniekins127 said:


> It's so beautiful on you! It doesn't feel too loose when it moves around? It's gorgeous on its own or for stacking with the Juc. Yes, I did watch her videos. I also found this video helpful — she has some great close-up shots of how the bracelet lays and moves on her wrist:



Hi,
It not feel loose at all,
Just very comfortable, cuff it run small remember.
Yes. I watched it all on youtube  for almost 6 months,  read and read on the thread,  like study.
I guess, years ago the SA like to give us just fit size by the wrist. Now this days people like just comfortable fit, as think long term.
Peoples wrists is different,  left and right.
If too tight , when you want to swap wrist it would be tight.
My it good fit both.
Please update us tomorrow.


----------



## anniekins127

Mystery solved, everyone! I had a great appointment with my SA today. She resized me in the full Love bracelet and we both agreed the 17 was much better. I also compared the fit of the 18 cuff with the 17 bracelet.

The 18 cuff is perfect! It has more room to move on my arm but feels very secure. My SA and I tried all sorts of ways to fling it off and it stayed put.  I do still love the full Love bracelet but prefer the versatility of the cuff for my life right now – case in point, I’m headed to a horse show this weekend, so I’m happy to be able to take it on/off easily.

I got home from the city late so I’ll have to take some pictures in the daylight. Thank you for all of your help and opinions!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

anniekins127 said:


> Mystery solved, everyone! I had a great appointment with my SA today. She resized me in the full Love bracelet and we both agreed the 17 was much better. I also compared the fit of the 18 cuff with the 17 bracelet.
> 
> The 18 cuff is perfect! It has more room to move on my arm but feels very secure. My SA and I tried all sorts of ways to fling it off and it stayed put.  I do still love the full Love bracelet but prefer the versatility of the cuff for my life right now – case in point, I’m headed to a horse show this weekend, so I’m happy to be able to take it on/off easily.
> 
> I got home from the city late so I’ll have to take some pictures in the daylight. Thank you for all of your help and opinions!
> 
> View attachment 5304689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304690
> 
> View attachment 5304691


Congratulations, 
And welcome to the club. 
Look beautiful on you,
 Am glad finally you find the right fit and comfortable.


----------



## Purrsey

anniekins127 said:


> Mystery solved, everyone! I had a great appointment with my SA today. She resized me in the full Love bracelet and we both agreed the 17 was much better. I also compared the fit of the 18 cuff with the 17 bracelet.
> 
> The 18 cuff is perfect! It has more room to move on my arm but feels very secure. My SA and I tried all sorts of ways to fling it off and it stayed put.  I do still love the full Love bracelet but prefer the versatility of the cuff for my life right now – case in point, I’m headed to a horse show this weekend, so I’m happy to be able to take it on/off easily.
> 
> I got home from the city late so I’ll have to take some pictures in the daylight. Thank you for all of your help and opinions!
> 
> View attachment 5304689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304690
> 
> View attachment 5304691


Wow wow it does look like the best fit for a cuff! Sits nicely on you and roomy for comfort without comprising (fit). You did the best thing for yourself!


----------



## Chaton

anniekins127 said:


> Mystery solved, everyone! I had a great appointment with my SA today. She resized me in the full Love bracelet and we both agreed the 17 was much better. I also compared the fit of the 18 cuff with the 17 bracelet.
> 
> The 18 cuff is perfect! It has more room to move on my arm but feels very secure. My SA and I tried all sorts of ways to fling it off and it stayed put.  I do still love the full Love bracelet but prefer the versatility of the cuff for my life right now – case in point, I’m headed to a horse show this weekend, so I’m happy to be able to take it on/off easily.
> 
> I got home from the city late so I’ll have to take some pictures in the daylight. Thank you for all of your help and opinions!
> 
> View attachment 5304689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304690
> 
> View attachment 5304691




Congrats - I always start with wrist bone measurement (and do the math) for fit for full Love bracelet and work backwards for all other Cartier bracelets.

That’s why from what you stated your measurements, what you stated SA sized you as for full Love, and look of cuff size 17 on you (which was too tight) - all did not make sense to me.


It’s strange that the SAs don’t do the math - it’s so easy and gives a guide.  Math doesn’t lie then look at the “look” on arm and comfort.

Enjoy!


----------



## Cunhaam

Teerakrainbow said:


> That is very good idea.
> Have you check out on YouTube?
> Lux Purse Love
> She is wear also size 18.
> I found it very helpful.
> Here up close how size 17 on my wrist  size 14.
> Like bangle look.
> Sorry Many photo.
> Just want you see how would it look.
> My wrist if in cold day is sometime
> 13.8cm
> I can imagine,  how hard to choose as  was same the situation.
> And also in The future if you want to add juste un clou to your collection
> The perfact stack would be juc in size 15 , if you keep your cuff size 17.
> Because juc size 16 will be bigger than your cuff.
> But if you choose cuff size 18 , juc size 16 it would be perfect stack .
> I was plan to wear alone just cuff but the end I got juc to stack with.
> So lucky  had exchange for bigger size even wasn't plan to get other bracelet.
> If not ,I will end up with 14 juc.to math my cuff size 16. It would be very uncomfortable.
> Can't wait for your update.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302114
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302116


Hi, absolutely love your stack. So is this a 17 cuff and a 15 JUC small?


----------



## Cunhaam

Chaton said:


> Congrats - I always start with wrist bone measurement (and do the math) for fit for full Love bracelet and work backwards for all other Cartier bracelets.
> 
> That’s why from what you stated your measurements, what you stated SA sized you as for full Love, and look of cuff size 17 on you (which was too tight) - all did not make sense to me.
> 
> 
> It’s strange that the SAs don’t do the math - it’s so easy and gives a guide.  Math doesn’t lie then look at the “look” on arm and comfort.
> 
> Enjoy!


Hi Chaton. Do you measure your wrist on the bone part or below?


----------



## cali_to_ny

Sharing my wg love cuff size 18 with tiffany metro size medium


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Cunhaam said:


> Hi, absolutely love your stack. So is this a 17 cuff and a 15 JUC small?


Hi 
Yes it is,
17 cuff and 15 Juc.
My wrist is 14cm.
Hope it help.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

cali_to_ny said:


> Sharing my wg love cuff size 18 with tiffany metro size medium
> 
> View attachment 5305918


Beautiful.


----------



## MaggyH

cali_to_ny said:


> Sharing my wg love cuff size 18 with tiffany metro size medium
> 
> View attachment 5305918


That's a beautiful stack!


----------



## Chaton

Cunhaam said:


> Hi Chaton. Do you measure your wrist on the bone part or below?




You have to measure it directly on the wrist bone.

The reason for this being the most accurate measurement is because anatomy-wise and generally speaking, one’s wrist bone will always be the widest part of one’s wrist area so it’s the best predictor for sizing.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Teerakrainbow said:


> Beautiful.





MaggyH said:


> That's a beautiful stack!


Thank you!


----------



## Purseaddict718

Does anyone keep their cuff on or does everyone take it off every night?


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Purseaddict718 said:


> Does anyone keep their cuff on or does everyone take it off every night?


Hi 
I am removed it,


----------



## JOJA

Purseaddict718 said:


> Does anyone keep their cuff on or does everyone take it off every night?


I keep mine on all the time ~ I forget it's on most of the time.


----------



## CoCoBelle

Purseaddict718 said:


> Does anyone keep their cuff on or does everyone take it off every night?


I wear mine all the time, 24/7.


----------



## RedSparrow

Purseaddict718 said:


> Does anyone keep their cuff on or does everyone take it off every night?


I keep mine on all the time. It only gets removed for high impact activities or where I might get it caught somewhere.


----------



## Purseaddict718

RedSparrow said:


> I keep mine on all the time. It only gets removed for high impact activities or where I might get it caught somewhere.


Has it gotten caught on many things?


----------



## RedSparrow

Purseaddict718 said:


> Has it gotten caught on many things?


Rarely. I’ve had it happen with bag straps when I was in a rush and once in my hair when I was tightening my ponytail 
It normally sits so close to the arm that nothing gets under, but when it happens it’s pretty obvious so you can get it out before you pull back forcefully.


----------



## fourcutepups

Purseaddict718 said:


> Does anyone keep their cuff on or does everyone take it off every night?



I wear two cuffs 24/7 and only remove them to clean them.


----------



## Linlio

For those of you who purchased a small juc first, did you find it ruined your stack when later on wanting to purchase the cuff? 

I bought the small juc and now I feel the cuff will be too large. I have decided I want the small love and the cuff to make up my stack. My wrist is 17.5cm and i bought a size 18 small juc only to exchange it for a size 19 for some movement, even though I need to lose 20kg I have picked up throughout all of these lockdowns in Melbourne. 
Now this means my small love will be a size 20 and the cuff will be a size 21 when I purchase.  The size 19cuff fit me, but was quite snug. I did try the size 21 on and it fell under my small juc straight away (there wasn't a size 20 love to try on at the time).
*Does anyone wear a looser stack with their cuff?* Do you have any issues with it? My arms are quite thick so I only have about 5cm movement with the small juc. It does not go halfway up my arm at all so I am hoping even when I lose this extra weight it won't be too loose. 
Any comments will be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## whykikk

The cuff is unfortunately not for me due to my body type. Before purchasing my first love bracelet, I have always heard about the advice of purchasing the cuff because you get the classic look without dealing with the screws or paying extra thousands of dollars. So when I was at the store, I am asked for the cuff first. I am somewhat skinny but my wrist is more round-shaped. The SA first gave me a cuff of a size bigger than what she told me when she initially sized my wrist. The opening of the cuff scratched the hell out of my wrist when I was pushing it in lol. It was too big on my wrist despite all the crazy red marks it has left. I did not want to give up, however, really hoping to try on the cuff of my normal size. When I held the cuff of my normal size against my wrist, I immediately realized that there was no way that I can put it in without cutting off half of my wrist. I am shocked that not enough people have talked about body type when talking about purchasing the love cuff. At last, a regular love bracelet came home with me!


----------



## Purrsey

Would you say the cuff is more suitable for flat/oval wrist rather than rounder ones?


----------



## whykikk

Purrsey said:


> Would you say the cuff is more suitable for flat/oval wrist rather than rounder ones?


I think so, but everybody is different so going to the boutique to try them on would be the best  The SA also commented that the cuff is not for everyone after my cuff "fiasco".


----------



## meeowy

whykikk said:


> The cuff is unfortunately not for me due to my body type. Before purchasing my first love bracelet, I have always heard about the advice of purchasing the cuff because you get the classic look without dealing with the screws or paying extra thousands of dollars. So when I was at the store, I am asked for the cuff first. I am somewhat skinny but my wrist is more round-shaped. The SA first gave me a cuff of a size bigger than what she told me when she initially sized my wrist. The opening of the cuff scratched the hell out of my wrist when I was pushing it in lol. It was too big on my wrist despite all the crazy red marks it has left. I did not want to give up, however, really hoping to try on the cuff of my normal size. When I held the cuff of my normal size against my wrist, I immediately realized that there was no way that I can put it in without cutting off half of my wrist. I am shocked that not enough people have talked about body type when talking about purchasing the love cuff. At last, a regular love bracelet came home with me!


Similar experience!  SA transferred in cuffs for me to try because they are more limited in stock.  I wear size 15 in juc, so asked for 16 and 17 cuffs to try.  People typically say go up two sizes for cuff from juc, but that was way too big for me.  Size 16 cuff fits well, but I ended up with size 16 full bracelet.  It’s a just a tiny bit more comfortable and I like the complete circle look. My wrist is 14-14.5cm.  Cuff is beautiful too- can‘t go wrong!


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> Would you say the cuff is more suitable for flat/oval wrist rather than rounder ones?


For sure! I have oval wrists and the cuff sits perfectly on me, no difference from a standard bracelet.


----------



## lovebug11

I have really small wrists and went to the store for a thin/regular love, but upon trying on both neither the 15 (too snug, hit my wrist bone) or the 16 (too loose) fit well. I left disappointed, no way I would purchase an expensive bracelet that did not fit my wrist well enough to use everyday. However, I went back afterwards to try on the cuff and it fit my wrist perfectly! Not too snug, not too loose (Size 16). This showed me that your wrist shape really influences how the bracelet/cuff fits.


----------



## Purrsey

Makes me wanna go store and try a 16 cuff.


----------



## jtnguyen

Hi ladies! I just wanted to share my experience and this may help someone with the cuff sizing. I received my YG cuff today in 17 but it was way too snug. I want it fitted but with some movement. It fit perfect on my left wrist but prefer on my right wrist which measures 15.5cm. I tried to wear it for a while to see if I could get used to it but it was just too tight for me even after adjusting and bending some.

I read through most of these threads going off people’s wrist measurements and was convinced I was a size 17! lol My wrists are pretty oval-shaped but it was just too tight and didn’t sit even on my wrist and would dig in on one side. From a previous post from anniekins127, she had the same dilemma and the 18 looks perfect on her. I’ve exchanged to size up, super excited for my cuff to come in and patiently waiting.


----------



## jtnguyen

anniekins127 said:


> Hi all! I just bought myself the Love cuff for my birthday -- I live somewhat close to a boutique but didn't want to venture into the city during Covid for sizing. I measured myself with the Cartier tape at home and am a 15.5. I was sized as a 16 for the full bracelet a few years ago and bought the cuff in a 17.
> 
> Now that I have it, I'm not sure if it's slightly too small. I'd really like that "bangle" look at all points on my arm, and it feels like the cuff is a hair too snug farther up my wrist (I do like to wear Cartier watches, too). It also moves slightly side-to-side and when it does, it appears to cut into my wrist a bit. See pics -- it's slightly exaggerated in them, but you get the picture.
> 
> Would you return and order an 18? My SA thought 17 would be perfect for me based on measurements, but I'm wondering if an 18 would be more the look I'm going for, or just too big all the way around. It naturally wants to fall below my wrist bone or about one inch up, otherwise it appears to start cutting into my skin.
> 
> Thanks for your help! I adore it and can't wait to wear it. (And by the way, my skin is pretty sensitive so it gets bright red from putting it on -- but it's really not that bad, my skin's just a baby )
> 
> View attachment 5299957
> View attachment 5299958
> View attachment 5299959
> View attachment 5299960
> View attachment 5299962
> View attachment 5299965
> View attachment 5299966
> View attachment 5299967
> View attachment 5299969


Thank you for sharing your post because we have the same measurements and went through the same issues as you. I wish I had seen your posts before I ordered my size 17 cuff! lol


----------



## Suzil

Howdy TPF! I hope everyone is doing great! As I see new variations of classics coming out, was wondering if you all thought that the cuff would ever be released with more diamonds? It’d be great to have the same options as with the regular bracelet! Thank you in advance !


----------



## anniekins127

jtnguyen said:


> Thank you for sharing your post because we have the same measurements and went through the same issues as you. I wish I had seen your posts before I ordered my size 17 cuff! lol



You're welcome! I know the dilemma well, lol. I hope it works out perfectly for you. I've worn my cuff every day since I got it. Love it! 

Post pics when you get it, please!


----------



## xblackxstarx

As i wear a size 18 love bracelet does it mean the size 18 cuff will get on my wrist ?


----------



## Fabfashion

Questions for the gents or those with men in their lives who are rocking the Love cuff. DH was hinting that he may be interested in a Love cuff since he saw how much I like my Love bracelets. However, he doesn’t wear a lot of jewelry–just his Love ring and a big watch. He works from home most days and only goes out for the usual errands like kids’ school, gym, grocery, etc. We do go out to eat at restaurants often but mostly it’s pretty casual. Is the cuff comfortable to wear? Do you/he wear it all the time—most days? I don’t want to get him something that will sit in the drawer. His size will be too big for me to borrow so I can’t wear it if he doesn’t. I usually gifted him with watches and even that he would wear one for a long time before switching. He has 4-5 watches that he keeps at the safety deposit box at the bank so they’re not even being worn. 

Would love to hear how you/he is wearing the cuff.


----------



## shyla14

xblackxstarx said:


> As i wear a size 18 love bracelet does it mean the size 18 cuff will get on my wrist ?


As a general rule, you will be 19 in a cuff. But it is best to try it on as wrist shapes varies. Just don’t buy too big to make sure the bracelet does not turn.


----------



## xblackxstarx

shyla14 said:


> As a general rule, you will be 19 in a cuff. But it is best to try it on as wrist shapes varies. Just don’t buy too big to make sure the bracelet does not turn.


So.... i have ordered in 18 as i gained a stone recently and do expect to lose it and more as i need to lose weight after 4 children . I am actively trying to lose the weight. I think 19 will one day be too big. Currently my 18 isnt big but has some wiggle room it isnt tight. I just hope i can get the cuff on my wrist as ive read some people cant even get it on


----------



## xblackxstarx

Please excuse my chubby wrist and lack of visible wrist bone but the love bracelet is placed on my wrist bone and this is the gap i have. Its an 18 . Im hoping the 18 cuff will get on and fit snug . 
With the idea i will lose weight and it gradually go up my arm.


----------



## xblackxstarx

shyla14 said:


> As a general rule, you will be 19 in a cuff. But it is best to try it on as wrist shapes varies. Just don’t buy too big to make sure the bracelet does not turn.




My cuff arrived and fits perfectly. I didn't want a loose fit so went with the 18. 
As it fits does it mean I can fit into a size 17 full bracelet too ? 
I'm just trying to pre-plan my dream stack


----------



## pursesR4snacks

Fabfashion said:


> Questions for the gents or those with men in their lives who are rocking the Love cuff. DH was hinting that he may be interested in a Love cuff since he saw how much I like my Love bracelets. However, he doesn’t wear a lot of jewelry–just his Love ring and a big watch. He works from home most days and only goes out for the usual errands like kids’ school, gym, grocery, etc. We do go out to eat at restaurants often but mostly it’s pretty casual. Is the cuff comfortable to wear? Do you/he wear it all the time—most days? I don’t want to get him something that will sit in the drawer. His size will be too big for me to borrow so I can’t wear it if he doesn’t. I usually gifted him with watches and even that he would wear one for a long time before switching. He has 4-5 watches that he keeps at the safety deposit box at the bank so they’re not even being worn.
> 
> Would love to hear how you/he is wearing the cuff.



Super comfortable! Since it has no screws the inside sitting on your arm is completely smooth. Getting it on and off is the kinda slightly tricky part. You have to roll it on not press it through. Once on, it will not spin around or come off unless you reverse roll it off.

I have a 16 cm wrist and have the size 18 cuff. It sits about 2 inches from my wrist.


----------



## Fabfashion

pursesR4snacks said:


> Super comfortable! Since it has no screws the inside sitting on your arm is completely smooth. Getting it on and off is the kinda slightly tricky part. You have to roll it on not press it through. Once on, it will not spin around or come off unless you reverse roll it off.
> 
> I have a 16 cm wrist and have the size 18 cuff. It sits about 2 inches from my wrist.


Thanks for letting me know.  Trying to get DH to go to the boutique to try it on.


----------



## Winiebean

does anyone wear a 14 JUC, and also own the 16 cuff? the 15 love fit good on me, but I like the option that the cuff would be easy to take on/off. I have really tiny wrists. didn’t try the cuff at the boutique but now I’m curious.


----------



## jtnguyen

anniekins127 said:


> You're welcome! I know the dilemma well, lol. I hope it works out perfectly for you. I've worn my cuff every day since I got it. Love it!
> 
> Post pics when you get it, please!



So much for getting a larger size. They refused my return saying there were multiple scratches when I tried once and and mailed back the same day. I’m just rocking the 17 and gently made the opening a little bigger. A little snug but it still works, fits perfectly on my left wrist so I can alternate I suppose lol


----------



## deltalady

I’m probably in the minority but I took a size 16 in the cuff and small love bracelet. JUC is size 15.


----------



## Purseaddict718

deltalady said:


> I’m probably in the minority but I took a size 16 in the cuff and small love bracelet. JUC is size 15.


Do they overlap? I was debating the same


----------



## deltalady

Purseaddict718 said:


> Do they overlap? I was debating the same


Yep they do but the size 15 small love kept getting stuck on my wrist bone.


----------



## Guesswho

I purchased a Love Cuff YG in size 18 through the Cartier E-Boutique this year, based on their size instructions.  But it turned out to be huge on my wrist.  Cartier refused to return or even exchange, citing minor hair line scratches.  I only tried it on, and took it off because it was too big.  Now I ended up with an expensive jewelry which I have no use.  They only suggest me to gift it to someone else.  It is not in my budget to gift at this level, and also the size will be an issue too.  What can I do in this situation?  Thanks.


----------



## Fabfashion

Guesswho said:


> I purchased a Love Cuff YG in size 18 through the Cartier E-Boutique this year, based on their size instructions.  But it turned out to be huge on my wrist.  Cartier refused to return or even exchange, citing minor hair line scratches.  I only tried it on, and took it off because it was too big.  Now I ended up with an expensive jewelry which I have no use.  They only suggest me to gift it to someone else.  It is not in my budget to gift at this level, and also the size will be an issue too.  What can I do in this situation?  Thanks.


So sorry to hear that. Have you tried calling their customer service and speak to someone/escalate. If all else fails, you can consign it with one of the reputable companies. You’ll lose a bit of money on commission but you won’t have to absorb the full cost.


----------



## Guesswho

Fabfashion said:


> So sorry to hear that. Have you tried calling their customer service and speak to someone/escalate. If all else fails, you can consign it with one of the reputable companies. You’ll lose a bit of money on commission but you won’t have to absorb the full cost.



I tried, but to no avail.  I feel Cartier is arrogant and money driven.  Each company has a % set aside as the return/exchange cost.  At such a high margin, Cartier does not care about the customer satisfaction much - just want the customer to eat it up.

Where do you recommend to consign/sell it? Thanks.


----------



## Purseaddict718

deltalady said:


> Yep they do but the size 15 small love kept getting stuck on my wrist bone.
> 
> View attachment 5379526


Ahh ok. Thanks how are you liking the cuff? I’m going to decide this week. I’m still leaning towards the cuff Vs the reg.


----------



## deltalady

Purseaddict718 said:


> Ahh ok. Thanks how are you liking the cuff? I’m going to decide this week. I’m still leaning towards the cuff Vs the reg.



I love it. I’ve had it for 2 years and I love having the option to take it off if I want to. I also don’t have to worry about screws coming loose.


----------



## VanessaC1911

Hi everyone. Just got my cuff on Friday and I’m super excited! I noticed that my cuff is a little bendable when you press on the two ends of the cuff (if that makes sense), so I’m wondering if that’s normal or not? Anyone else noticed that? Thank you.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

VanessaC1911 said:


> Hi everyone. Just got my cuff on Friday and I’m super excited! I noticed that my cuff is a little bendable when you press on the two ends of the cuff (if that makes sense), so I’m wondering if that’s normal or not? Anyone else noticed that? Thank you.


Hi,
I have love cuff for two years,  
I have no experience of cuff bendable. 
Can you please share photos. 
Thank you


----------



## VanessaC1911

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> I have love cuff for two years,
> I have no experience of cuff bendable.
> Can you please share photos.
> Thank you


Thank you for your answer! Sorry, I think I wasn’t clear my bad. It is not bent right now but I noticed that if you squeeze it a little bit it can move a little. It goes back to its original shape once you stop squeezing but I guess I was expecting the cuff to be super solid. It is 18k so it does make sense that it moves a little bit I was just wondering if anyone else noticed that.


----------



## Chaton

VanessaC1911 said:


> Thank you for your answer! Sorry, I think I wasn’t clear my bad. It is not bent right now but I noticed that if you squeeze it a little bit it can move a little. It goes back to its original shape once you stop squeezing but I guess I was expecting the cuff to be super solid. It is 18k so it does make sense that it moves a little bit I was just wondering if anyone else noticed that.



I am not a cuff owner as I wear the full Loves.  However, I have read on the forum by other cuff owners that the ends are slightly bendable to contour to one's arm so I think it's normal - it's been mentioned in this thread.  Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## VanessaC1911

Chaton said:


> I am not a cuff owner as I wear the full Loves.  However, I have read on the forum by other cuff owners that the ends are slightly bendable to contour to one's arm so I think it's normal - it's been mentioned in this thread.  Congrats on your purchase!


that makes sense. Thank you!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

VanessaC1911 said:


> Thank you for your answer! Sorry, I think I wasn’t clear my bad. It is not bent right now but I noticed that if you squeeze it a little bit it can move a little. It goes back to its original shape once you stop squeezing but I guess I was expecting the cuff to be super solid. It is 18k so it does make sense that it moves a little bit I was just wondering if anyone else noticed that.




Mine feels if i squeeze it you can bend it. It definitely feels less firm and solid than the bracelet to me . I noticed this straight away when i got my cuff compaired to my bracelet. I assumed it's normal due to being a different design cuff vs locking bracelet. 
I hope it's normal. It's not super flimsy but if i was to squeeze it on purpose i feel it would bend it or could tighten or widen the gap if you tried. I haven't tried to do that though


----------



## VanessaC1911

xblackxstarx said:


> Mine feels if i squeeze it you can bend it. It definitely feels less firm and solid than the bracelet to me . I noticed this straight away when i got my cuff compaired to my bracelet. I assumed it's normal due to being a different design cuff vs locking bracelet.
> I hope it's normal. It's not super flimsy but if i was to squeeze it on purpose i feel it would bend it or could tighten or widen the gap if you tried. I haven't tried to do that though


That’s what I noticed too! Thank you.


----------



## Fabfashion

Guesswho said:


> I tried, but to no avail.  I feel Cartier is arrogant and money driven.  Each company has a % set aside as the return/exchange cost.  At such a high margin, Cartier does not care about the customer satisfaction much - just want the customer to eat it up.
> 
> Where do you recommend to consign/sell it? Thanks.


I’ve not consigned any jewelry and only consigned a couple of bags at Ann’s Fabulous Finds. There are a number of companies that I saw mentioned on the forum such as Fashionphile, Yoogi’s Closet, The Real Real, Vestaire Collective, etc. I can’t personally vouch for them as I’ve never consigned with them. I’d suggest doing some research and also find out how many % commission they charge and what you need to do at your end. Once you decide to sell/consign it, you can also post your listing link on this thread to let tPFers know: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/auctions/

Good luck and sorry your experience wasn’t a positive one.


----------



## lalame

I was really torn between a cuff and a regular last year but I am soooo glad I went with the cuff. Between having a new baby and the rising crime in my area, I really appreciate being able to easily take it on and off. And it looks practically new a year later.  Never looking back.


----------



## heymanno

Hi everyone, I’m debating between a love cuff or small love bracelet. Anyone has both and which one would you prefer? This will be my first Cartier bracelet. Thanks!!


----------



## NY2LA

heymanno said:


> Hi everyone, I’m debating between a love cuff or small love bracelet. Anyone has both and which one would you prefer? This will be my first Cartier bracelet. Thanks!!



I have both; tough call. I like the small because it’s a full bangle and I think it looks better because it’s a bangle, BUT, I like the cuff more in the sense that it has more presence. For that reason, I wear the cuff more. I had the small for a few years and I’m bored and underwhelmed with it now.


----------



## BlingItOn

heymanno said:


> Hi everyone, I’m debating between a love cuff or small love bracelet. Anyone has both and which one would you prefer? This will be my first Cartier bracelet. Thanks!!


I was in the same situation as you, so two weeks ago I tried both on. The cuff won for me. Will you have an opportunity to try them on?


----------



## heymanno

Do you still like the cuff then? 





NY2LA said:


> I have both; tough call. I like the small because it’s a full bangle and I think it looks better because it’s a bangle, BUT, I like the cuff more in the sense that it has more presence. For that reason, I wear the cuff more. I had the small for a few years and I’m bored and underwhelmed with it now.


----------



## heymanno

Unfortunately, I don’t have a store that’s close by. So, what makes you choose the cuff and any suggestions on sizing?


BlingItOn said:


> I was in the same situation as you, so two weeks ago I tried both on. The cuff won for me. Will you have an opportunity to try them on?


----------



## NY2LA

heymanno said:


> Do you still like the cuff then?



I do like it, but don’t love it. I like how it looks but I don’t find it as comfortable as my other bracelet; it could be my wrist shape.


----------



## heymanno

Maybe it’s off topic…but what’s your favorite? Just trying to find a bracelet/bangle that I can wear comfortably. 


NY2LA said:


> I do like it, but don’t love it. I like how it looks but I don’t find it as comfortable as my other bracelet; it could be my wrist shape.


----------



## BlingItOn

heymanno said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t have a store that’s close by. So, what makes you choose the cuff and any suggestions on sizing?


I have admired the Love bracelet for many years, but was hesitant to purchase the full size it because it is kind of locked on. I thought the small Love might be a good compromise because it is a full bangle you can easily take on and off, but it just didn’t have enough presence for me, even when stacked. The Love cuff was really the best compromise for me-I can take it off any time and it looks great on its own or with other bracelets. Sizing is a bit tricky. Definitely be careful when trying on at home because I’ve seen a few stories on here stating returns were rejected from online orders due to damage.


----------



## deltalady

heymanno said:


> Hi everyone, I’m debating between a love cuff or small love bracelet. Anyone has both and which one would you prefer? This will be my first Cartier bracelet. Thanks!!



I have both and I like the cuff more. It has more presence and I can take it off easily should I need to. The small is nice and I bought it to complete my stack. The small on it’s own lacks presence and looks underwhelming, imo, unless it’s the full pavé version.


----------



## Chivis

deltalady said:


> I have both and I like the cuff more. It has more presence and I can take it off easily should I need to. The small is nice and I bought it to complete my stack. The small on it’s own lacks presence and looks underwhelming, imo, unless it’s the full pavé version.


+1


----------



## lalame

Agree with everyone... cuff all the way if it's your only bracelet. The small alone is really subtle. I now have the same dilemma but as a second bracelet to stack.


----------



## heymanno

Thanks for everyone’s input. I’ll start with the cuff.


----------



## marisanz

Anyone have the YG and WG Cuff together? Thinking of going for the WG next!


----------



## iduncookidunclean

Just got my first (and probably last) Cartier piece ever. It’s the rose gold love cuff size 17. It fits both wrists (left 14.5 cm) (right 15.5 cm). I am a pretty active person that needs to take off their bracelet almost every day. The cuff has an easy vs hard way of taking it on and off. Easiest way for me was to slide the cuff away from me when I put it on/off. I got a few welts trying out all the different strategies. 

Why rose instead of yellow? I am Asian  and too much yellow gold on my wrist gives my arm a green hue. If the bracelet was thinner I’d be more pro yellow gold. Rose gold always fades to yellow anyways.


----------



## iduncookidunclean

Has anyone stacked a tiffany T1 bracelet with their love cuff? I saw some youtubers do it like in the below screenshot. I'm wondering if the extra oval shape of the cuff and round shape of my wrist would ruin the harmony of the stack.


----------



## cc1515

What are you guys stacking your love cuffs with? I got a YG love cuff a few months ago and am wanting to add to my stack with another piece. I tried on a rose gold small JUC and it just seemed to get kind of lost (both the size and the color against my skin tone). Pics attached. Plus my husband (surprisingly, since he is in the tool business) doesn’t like the JUC style at all. I have ordered a VCA sweet alhambra MOP bracelet, which should arrive in about a month. Would like some bling and need to keep with YG (or maybe add WG). Thinking about the following to add to this stack:

-another YG love cuff but with a diamond
-a WG love cuff with a diamond
-Cartier Etincelle diamond bracelet (not sure about the sizing and potential of scratching the cuff)
-messika move uno multi
-diamond tennis bracelet

I would love a small carrier pave YG bracelet but, like others on this thread, just don’t know if I can deal with the “permanence” of the bracelet!

Please let me know your thoughts about stacking this cuff and if you have seen any combos online that looks amazing! Oh and I need to stay under $10k for this addition, ideally keeping it around $5k bc I want a new bag.  TIA!!!


----------



## Shangri La

I am debating the same I got the classic love yg and am debating abt adding a small love and stack sth between or juc small with diamonds. Also I am thinking if I should mix metals...


----------



## Teerakrainbow

cc1515 said:


> What are you guys stacking your love cuffs with? I got a YG love cuff a few months ago and am wanting to add to my stack with another piece. I tried on a rose gold small JUC and it just seemed to get kind of lost (both the size and the color against my skin tone). Pics attached. Plus my husband (surprisingly, since he is in the tool business) doesn’t like the JUC style at all. I have ordered a VCA sweet alhambra MOP bracelet, which should arrive in about a month. Would like some bling and need to keep with YG (or maybe add WG). Thinking about the following to add to this stack:
> 
> -another YG love cuff but with a diamond
> -a WG love cuff with a diamond
> -Cartier Etincelle diamond bracelet (not sure about the sizing and potential of scratching the cuff)
> -messika move uno multi
> -diamond tennis bracelet
> 
> I would love a small carrier pave YG bracelet but, like others on this thread, just don’t know if I can deal with the “permanence” of the bracelet!
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts about stacking this cuff and if you have seen any combos online that looks amazing! Oh and I need to stay under $10k for this addition, ideally keeping it around $5k bc I want a new bag.  TIA!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603809


Hi,
Myself wearing love cuff with diamond and sm juc with diamond.
And feel satisfied with it.
The diamonds is visible enough for blink.
 I do understand as your husband do not like the juc , because of he is in to tool business.
Have you get any chance try on juc with diamond? Or a cuff bracelet with diamond together?
Or If you want to  build up your stack with cartier and to go with cuff may be considered clash?if not to mind about blink. But also have option with diamond.
Etincelle would be nice also. But like you said not sure about sizings.
Dm bracelet would also look nice to stack with vca and cuff.

Have you considered bvlgari SERPENTI VIPER BRACELET?
Sorry  not help much.


----------



## cc1515

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> Myself wearing love cuff with diamond and sm juc with diamond.
> And feel satisfied with it.
> The diamonds is visible enough for blink.
> I do understand as your husband do not like the juc , because of he is in to tool business.
> Have you get any chance try on juc with diamond? Or a cuff bracelet with diamond together?
> Or If you want to  build up your stack with cartier and to go with cuff may be considered clash?if not to mind about blink. But also have option with diamond.
> Etincelle would be nice also. But like you said not sure about sizings.
> Dm bracelet would also look nice to stack with vca and cuff.
> 
> Have you considered bvlgari SERPENTI VIPER BRACELET?
> Sorry  not help much.


Thank you so much for your response! I haven’t been able to try the JUC on with diamonds but would love to…just to make sure! I have seen pictures of people with 2 love cuffs, one with diamonds, one plain gold, but they usually have other pieces with their stack, so it’s hard to tell. I can’t imagine it wouldn’t look amazing though!

I love the clash and would probably go with that if it came in yellow gold. The rose gold just disappears on me against my skin tone. I could probably do the white gold though, maybe an option to add down the road! 

Do you have a picture of your love cuff stacked with your diamond JUC you could share? 

Great idea on the Bvlgari, I hadn’t considered it but it is beautiful. Looking online now and love the yellow gold with diamonds on the serpent head and tail!    I need to run up to Neiman’s and try that one on!


----------



## lovebug11

I paired mine with a dainty diamond tennis bracelet and love it! I find the cuffs thickness too big to stack many bangle bracelets with it...

Love how it looks with the JUC though!! Def a good option 


cc1515 said:


> What are you guys stacking your love cuffs with? I got a YG love cuff a few months ago and am wanting to add to my stack with another piece. I tried on a rose gold small JUC and it just seemed to get kind of lost (both the size and the color against my skin tone). Pics attached. Plus my husband (surprisingly, since he is in the tool business) doesn’t like the JUC style at all. I have ordered a VCA sweet alhambra MOP bracelet, which should arrive in about a month. Would like some bling and need to keep with YG (or maybe add WG). Thinking about the following to add to this stack:
> 
> -another YG love cuff but with a diamond
> -a WG love cuff with a diamond
> -Cartier Etincelle diamond bracelet (not sure about the sizing and potential of scratching the cuff)
> -messika move uno multi
> -diamond tennis bracelet
> 
> I would love a small carrier pave YG bracelet but, like others on this thread, just don’t know if I can deal with the “permanence” of the bracelet!
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts about stacking this cuff and if you have seen any combos online that looks amazing! Oh and I need to stay under $10k for this addition, ideally keeping it around $5k bc I want a new bag.  TIA!!!
> 
> View attachment 5603801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603809


----------



## cc1515

lovebug11 said:


> I paired mine with a dainty diamond tennis bracelet and love it! I find the cuffs thickness too big to stack many bangle bracelets with it...
> 
> Love how it looks with the JUC though!! Def a good option


Thank you!!! I def want to add a diamond tennis bracelet to my stack, regardless!


----------



## nycmamaofone

cc1515 said:


> What are you guys stacking your love cuffs with? I got a YG love cuff a few months ago and am wanting to add to my stack with another piece. I tried on a rose gold small JUC and it just seemed to get kind of lost (both the size and the color against my skin tone). Pics attached. Plus my husband (surprisingly, since he is in the tool business) doesn’t like the JUC style at all. I have ordered a VCA sweet alhambra MOP bracelet, which should arrive in about a month. Would like some bling and need to keep with YG (or maybe add WG). Thinking about the following to add to this stack:
> 
> -another YG love cuff but with a diamond
> -a WG love cuff with a diamond
> -Cartier Etincelle diamond bracelet (not sure about the sizing and potential of scratching the cuff)
> -messika move uno multi
> -diamond tennis bracelet
> 
> I would love a small carrier pave YG bracelet but, like others on this thread, just don’t know if I can deal with the “permanence” of the bracelet!
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts about stacking this cuff and if you have seen any combos online that looks amazing! Oh and I need to stay under $10k for this addition, ideally keeping it around $5k bc I want a new bag.  TIA!!!
> 
> View attachment 5603801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603809


Here are some pics of me with different stack combos. I would recommend either the small Clash or a WG Love cuff to stack.


----------



## cc1515

nycmamaofone said:


> Here are some pics of me with different stack combos. I would recommend either the small Clash or a WG Love cuff to stack.
> 
> View attachment 5604384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604386


Ohhhhhh your stack is dreamy!  Thank you for sharing pics!!! After seeing your cuff, I wish I had chosen the love cuff with the diamond. 

Ever seen anyone stack a plain YG love cuff with a one diamond YG love cuff? 

Also loving the texture that the clash gives your stack!!! I’m not big on pink gold, as it washes me out, but I hear it patinas to a more yellow tone, which I could do.

Which bracelet is the clash sizing similar to?  Did you go with your cuff sizing or JUC sizing?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

cc1515 said:


> Ohhhhhh your stack is dreamy!  Thank you for sharing pics!!! After seeing your cuff, I wish I had chosen the love cuff with the diamond.
> 
> Ever seen anyone stack a plain YG love cuff with a one diamond YG love cuff?
> 
> Also loving the texture that the clash gives your stack!!! I’m not big on pink gold, as it washes me out, but I hear it patinas to a more yellow tone, which I could do.
> 
> Which bracelet is the clash sizing similar to?  Did you go with your cuff sizing or JUC sizing?
> 
> Thank you!!!!


Thanks for the sweet compliment! The Clash and JUC are both 15 and the love cuffs are both 17 in the pics. I don’t own the WG cuff but it’s on my future wishlist (I own the other ones). The RG on the Clash looks almost yellow, so definitely see it in person. I wasn’t/am not a RG person either but in the Clash you can barely tell.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

cc1515 said:


> Thank you so much for your response! I haven’t been able to try the JUC on with diamonds but would love to…just to make sure! I have seen pictures of people with 2 love cuffs, one with diamonds, one plain gold, but they usually have other pieces with their stack, so it’s hard to tell. I can’t imagine it wouldn’t look amazing though!
> 
> I love the clash and would probably go with that if it came in yellow gold. The rose gold just disappears on me against my skin tone. I could probably do the white gold though, maybe an option to add down the road!
> 
> Do you have a picture of your love cuff stacked with your diamond JUC you could share?
> 
> Great idea on the Bvlgari, I hadn’t considered it but it is beautiful. Looking online now and love the yellow gold with diamonds on the serpent head and tail!    I need to run up to Neiman’s and try that one on!


Hi,
Here is mine love cuff with diamond and sm juc with diamond. 
Many photos so you can see in reality how I stack, in the future  if I can add to stack is could be Clash or bvlgari SERPENTI VIPER with Diamond. 
I also wear Clash necklace. 
Clash rose gold is very subtle almost yellow.
Hope it help.


----------



## cc1515

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> Here is mine love cuff with diamond and sm juc with diamond.
> Many photos so you can see in reality how I stack, in the future  if I can add to stack is could be Clash or bvlgari SERPENTI VIPER with Diamond.
> I also wear Clash necklace.
> Clash rose gold is very subtle almost yellow.
> Hope it help.
> 
> View attachment 5604545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604547
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604548
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604549


Thank you so much for sending! I love that combination too!!! And now I am REALLY wishing I had gotten a diamond on my cuff…it complements the diamonds on your JUC so beautifully!  
Did you size down one or two sizes from your cuff? I have heard that from your love cuff size, you only size down one size for the small JUC but 2 sizes for the regular JUC. Was this true for you? 
I love how you stacked your JUC ring too, and the clash necklace is so versatile—it works with every one of your outfits!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

cc1515 said:


> Thank you so much for sending! I love that combination too!!! And now I am REALLY wishing I had gotten a diamond on my cuff…it complements the diamonds on your JUC so beautifully!
> Did you size down one or two sizes from your cuff? I have heard that from your love cuff size, you only size down one size for the small JUC but 2 sizes for the regular JUC. Was this true for you?
> I love how you stacked your JUC ring too, and the clash necklace is so versatile—it works with every one of your outfits!


Hi,
Thank you for your kind comments. 
Before I decide to buy love cuff I have been reading on PF cuff tread load.
And had spot on nycmamaofone.. as she have reply to you above, she was told me cuff diamond it visible enough and also check on her IG and I love that. And when am ready   to add sm juc , she also mentioned to me that juc with diamond will out soon so I wait.
And about sizings yes I have go down two size for sm juc and regular juc . depends how you like it to fit your wrist , everyone is different wrist shape.  But to get it stack well together I would say 2 size down from love cuff..
Before I choose sm juc , was also try on regular juc same size 15. It also very beautiful stack , it just not suit my wrist. And I not wear 24/7 due to work. So for me sm juc and cuff it go well with my life stlye. 

My wrist is 14cm. First cuff I choose Size 16,(equivalent to full love is size15) is fit just perfect but I think if in future if want to add juc need to get size 14 to stack with And could be quite uncomfortable. 
So I exchange for cuff size 17 because incase I have put weight on, and swollen in summer time and would not be able to wear again.
and  juc in size 15 It do cross over but just tiny bit.
Cuff in size 17 is equivalent to full Love bracelet in size 16.
So to stack juc with full Love bracelet is size 15, If that made sense. 
Please do share which one you are is going for good luck.
If anything I can help with please let me know.


----------



## jordan1234

Hi, I wonder if you guys can give me your opinion. My wrist measures right at 6" or 15.24cm, the SA over the phone told me to go with a 17 in the love cuff.  I had assumed I would need the 18 since I figured my bracelet size was most likely a 17, and to go up one size for cuff after reading this board.  But she said to try the 17 first.  I just got it today.  It moves around about 2-3 inches up and down the length of the arm but when it stops it seems to catch on my skin or fat on the underside of my arm and digs in a little.  Is this normal?  It does not hurt, but my Yurman cuffs are much looser on me.  I am in St. Louis so closest store is 5 hours away, so cannot go try on.  I wonder if the 18 will be way bigger or just slightly? Thanks!!


----------



## iduncookidunclean

jordan1234 said:


> Hi, I wonder if you guys can give me your opinion. My wrist measures right at 6" or 15.24cm, the SA over the phone told me to go with a 17 in the love cuff.  I had assumed I would need the 18 since I figured my bracelet size was most likely a 17, and to go up one size for cuff after reading this board.  But she said to try the 17 first.  I just got it today.  It moves around about 2-3 inches up and down the length of the arm but when it stops it seems to catch on my skin or fat on the underside of my arm and digs in a little.  Is this normal?  It does not hurt, but my Yurman cuffs are much looser on me.  I am in St. Louis so closest store is 5 hours away, so cannot go try on.  I wonder if the 18 will be way bigger or just slightly? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 5606418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606419


Digging in a bit is fine, especially if you don’t have the matching wrist shape (oval) for the cuff. If you like a fit that snug it should be fine. It could be too tight if you are planning to stack anything with it. My left wrist is 14.5 cm, right wrist 15 cm and I wear a size 17 cuff on both wrists. I only stack on my left wrist because stacking on my right wrist would be too tight. Photo of my right wrist with size 17 cuff included.


----------



## jordan1234

Yours looks looser than mine.  When I put the one center diamond in the center of my wrist, that is when it digs in on the back side.  I think if I did not have the one diamond and I let it lay naturally, it would fit better.  I must have an off size wrist, and my right side is tighter also, just like yours, so it must be slightly larger.  It is leaving a red mark, but maybe because I am taking it on and off so much.


----------



## iduncookidunclean

jordan1234 said:


> Yours looks looser than mine.  When I put the one center diamond in the center of my wrist, that is when it digs in on the back side.  I think if I did not have the one diamond and I let it lay naturally, it would fit better.  I must have an off size wrist, and my right side is tighter also, just like yours, so it must be slightly larger.  It is leaving a red mark, but maybe because I am taking it on and off so much.


Sorry, my right wrist is actually 15 cm haha. I heard you can’t bend the cuff as much with diamonds so it could explain a tighter fit. I get red marks when I take mine off and on often too.


----------



## jordan1234

My SA is off today, I will talk to her tomorrow.  The girl I talked to today thought that the 18 may be at risk of falling off my wrist.  I sent her pictures and a video.  Now that I have taken it off and on about 5X, my arms are really red.  I will let it rest for tonight and try on again tomorrow.  Thank you for your help, I will update what I decide to do.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

jordan1234 said:


> Hi, I wonder if you guys can give me your opinion. My wrist measures right at 6" or 15.24cm, the SA over the phone told me to go with a 17 in the love cuff.  I had assumed I would need the 18 since I figured my bracelet size was most likely a 17, and to go up one size for cuff after reading this board.  But she said to try the 17 first.  I just got it today.  It moves around about 2-3 inches up and down the length of the arm but when it stops it seems to catch on my skin or fat on the underside of my arm and digs in a little.  Is this normal?  It does not hurt, but my Yurman cuffs are much looser on me.  I am in St. Louis so closest store is 5 hours away, so cannot go try on.  I wonder if the 18 will be way bigger or just slightly? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 5606418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606419


Hi,
Congratulations to your new  Cuff.
Is depend how you  like Cuff it to fit.
Rule of thumb. 1 cm.  fit tight ,1.5 cm just fit as perfect, 2 cm fit loose. 
If in the future you would like to stack with Juc you may have get it in size 15 to stacking without overlap  the Cuff.
My wrist is  size 14cm and I wear Cuff size 17 , and no any chance that the Cuff will fell off. I got my Cuff for two year.
It fit very comfortable. And stack well with Juc size 15. You can see on my Photos above with early reply for another member. 
Hope is help..


----------



## jordan1234

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> Congratulations to your new  Cuff.
> Is depend how you  like Cuff it to fit.
> Rule of thumb. 1 cm.  fit tight ,1.5 cm just fit as perfect, 2 cm fit loose.
> If in the future you would like to stack with Juc you may have get it in size 15 to stacking without overlap  the Cuff.
> My wrist is  size 14cm and I wear Cuff size 17 , and no any chance that the Cuff will fell off. I got my Cuff for two year.
> It fit very comfortable. And stack well with Juc size 15. You can see on my Photos above with early reply for another member.
> Hope is help..


Yes this helps.  I wore my cuff around the house today, and its not uncomfortable at all, I barely notice its on.  Also I am able to get it on better today without getting marks on my arm.  So maybe the 17 is going to be ok.  I am the 1.5cm over so I think it fits as its supposed to fit.  I think I am just used to larger bracelets on my arm that move up and down very easily.  Your stack is so pretty, I love it.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

jordan1234 said:


> Yes this helps.  I wore my cuff around the house today, and its not uncomfortable at all, I barely notice its on.  Also I am able to get it on better today without getting marks on my arm.  So maybe the 17 is going to be ok.  I am the 1.5cm over so I think it fits as its supposed to fit.  I think I am just used to larger bracelets on my arm that move up and down very easily.  Your stack is so pretty, I love it.


I glad you like how it fit and find the way to get on easy.
Enjoy and wear in good health.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

jordan1234 said:


> Yes this helps.  I wore my cuff around the house today, and its not uncomfortable at all, I barely notice its on.  Also I am able to get it on better today without getting marks on my arm.  So maybe the 17 is going to be ok.  I am the 1.5cm over so I think it fits as its supposed to fit.  I think I am just used to larger bracelets on my arm that move up and down very easily.  Your stack is so pretty, I love it.


Hi
Link below is very helpful with get on and off for the. I also use this technique.  Is was on Love Cuff sizing thread.


----------



## iduncookidunclean

iduncookidunclean said:


> Has anyone stacked a tiffany T1 bracelet with their love cuff? I saw some youtubers do it like in the below screenshot. I'm wondering if the extra oval shape of the cuff and round shape of my wrist would ruin the harmony of the stack.
> 
> View attachment 5600962


Update if anyone was curious: I tried on the t1 small in yellow gold with diamonds. It’s a little underwhelming next to my rg love cuff.


----------



## jordan1234

iduncookidunclean said:


> Update if anyone was curious: I tried on the t1 small in yellow gold with diamonds. It’s a little underwhelming next to my rg love cuff.
> 
> View attachment 5608181


It looks beautiful together!  I like the contrast and the added bling the T bracelet gives.


----------



## evangelina

Thank you to everyone who has shared their experiences with sizes, etc and for all the lovely photos. 

  Here’s something to consider when deciding between the all gold vs single diamond cuff: adding the stone requires thickening the bracelet slightly: weight differences are 23.3g vs 25.5g respectively. Those two grahams could make a slight difference in the bracelet’s malleability. I noticed that mine (YG with diamond) doesn’t have much give. 

And to add to the size factor: left wrist 14.3-5 right wrist 14.6-7 (different times of day) — went with a 17 and it’s just right. Wrist shape is much more oval than round… hope that helps someone..,


----------



## JT06

Purchased a rose gold love cuff before price increased. I have a yellow gold regular love which I seldom wear as I travel frequently for work. With the cuff I have worn it 24/7 and I find it more comfortable than the regular love. I worn it to oversea trip last week and just remove it when I went thru the sensor. Just for sharing, my wrist is 14cm and I go for size 16 cuff which fit perfectly. Size 17 will be too big.


----------



## val_m

deltalady said:


> I’m probably in the minority but I took a size 16 in the cuff and small love bracelet. JUC is size 15.


Hi! Can I ask you about your stack (cuff16 and juc15)? Do you have any issues stacking your cuff and JUC (overlapping, scratching)? I have the same sizing as you. I tried them on in boutique and noticed that they overlap each other. I really like how they look together but I am a bit concerned about wear. Full bangle doesn’t work for me. The only option is cuff16 and regular JUC15. I see you have also small love. Does it help with overlapping? Could you please share your experience with me?


----------



## deltalady

val_m said:


> Hi! Can I ask you about your stack (cuff16 and juc15)? Do you have any issues stacking your cuff and JUC (overlapping, scratching)? I have the same sizing as you. I tried them on in boutique and noticed that they overlap each other. I really like how they look together but I am a bit concerned about wear. Full bangle doesn’t work for me. The only option is cuff16 and regular JUC15. I see you have also small love. Does it help with overlapping? Could you please share your experience with me?


The cuff and JUC don’t overlap for me. I wear the pointed side of the JUC against the cuff. My small love and cuff overlap each other at times though.


----------



## Caz71

I have a 17cm cuff. Which small juc fits best. 15 or 16cm .the cuff fits tighter then a full love I guess. Thanks.


----------



## cc1515

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your kind comments.
> Before I decide to buy love cuff I have been reading on PF cuff tread load.
> And had spot on nycmamaofone.. as she have reply to you above, she was told me cuff diamond it visible enough and also check on her IG and I love that. And when am ready   to add sm juc , she also mentioned to me that juc with diamond will out soon so I wait.
> And about sizings yes I have go down two size for sm juc and regular juc . depends how you like it to fit your wrist , everyone is different wrist shape.  But to get it stack well together I would say 2 size down from love cuff..
> Before I choose sm juc , was also try on regular juc same size 15. It also very beautiful stack , it just not suit my wrist. And I not wear 24/7 due to work. So for me sm juc and cuff it go well with my life stlye.
> 
> My wrist is 14cm. First cuff I choose Size 16,(equivalent to full love is size15) is fit just perfect but I think if in future if want to add juc need to get size 14 to stack with And could be quite uncomfortable.
> So I exchange for cuff size 17 because incase I have put weight on, and swollen in summer time and would not be able to wear again.
> and  juc in size 15 It do cross over but just tiny bit.
> Cuff in size 17 is equivalent to full Love bracelet in size 16.
> So to stack juc with full Love bracelet is size 15, If that made sense.
> Please do share which one you are is going for good luck.
> If anything I can help with please let me know.


Just realized I never shared what other bracelets I ended up getting for my stack! Figured I would share in case it helps anyone with their cuff stacks!

My first purchase was the plain yg cuff (bc I honestly thought I just wanted ONE simple Cartier bracelet and wouldn’t get addicted ). Then, after debating every other bracelet under the sun, I went with ANOTHER yg cuff, but with a diamond!

Honestly, seeing the diamond yg cuffs on @nycmamaofone @Teerakrainbow made me really wish I had chosen the diamond one in the first place. But now I really love the look of the two together.

I chose to do two yg cuffs together because I knew it would be comfortable and stack perfectly. Didn’t want things to get too scratched up (because I am already pretty haphazard as is ). 

To bring in some different elements, I added a dainty single motif sweet Alhambra MOP bracelet, which I love. It is a nice counter balance to the cuffs. Was considering a 5-motif, but read so many posts saying that it gets too scratched and I didn’t want to risk it scratching up my cuffs any more than it would be already. And I wanted this to be my every day 24/7 stack.

Then I felt like I really needed something  WG in my stack since I had my eye on some WG VCA earrings. Thought about trying to pull off ONE MORE love cuff in WG with a diamond.  Buuuut figured it may be too much of the same and wanted some variety. So I decided I wanted the diamond tennis bracelet in WG that @thecapricorn_style from instagram wears. However, I _also_ decided I needed to rein in my spending until Christmas  so I put on an older yg tennis bracelet I haven’t worn in years and figured it would have the same overall effect as the WG one I want. The verdict? Love the way it looks! And hope to find the WG  @thecapricorn_style one under the Christmas tree this year!

I have been wearing this stack 24/7 for the last couple months and love it. Only issue is this tennis bracelet.  It has an older-style clasp, which frequently snags on sweaters and towels (hence the reason I stopped wearing it in the first place). But I love how it looks, so it will remain on my wrist in the meantime!

That was basically a novel, but hope it helps someone, as this thread has really helped me! 

Here are a couple pics, excuse the terrible lighting!


----------



## deltalady

Caz71 said:


> I have a 17cm cuff. Which small juc fits best. 15 or 16cm .the cuff fits tighter then a full love I guess. Thanks.


Try a 16 cm first. I found going down one size from my cuff worked for me but all depends on your wrist shape. I have thin flat wrists.


----------



## nycmamaofone

cc1515 said:


> Just realized I never shared what other bracelets I ended up getting for my stack! Figured I would share in case it helps anyone with their cuff stacks!
> 
> My first purchase was the plain yg cuff (bc I honestly thought I just wanted ONE simple Cartier bracelet and wouldn’t get addicted ). Then, after debating every other bracelet under the sun, I went with ANOTHER yg cuff, but with a diamond!
> 
> Honestly, seeing the diamond yg cuffs on @nycmamaofone @Teerakrainbow made me really wish I had chosen the diamond one in the first place. But now I really love the look of the two together.
> 
> I chose to do two yg cuffs together because I knew it would be comfortable and stack perfectly. Didn’t want things to get too scratched up (because I am already pretty haphazard as is ).
> 
> To bring in some different elements, I added a dainty single motif sweet Alhambra MOP bracelet, which I love. It is a nice counter balance to the cuffs. Was considering a 5-motif, but read so many posts saying that it gets too scratched and I didn’t want to risk it scratching up my cuffs any more than it would be already. And I wanted this to be my every day 24/7 stack.
> 
> Then I felt like I really needed something  WG in my stack since I had my eye on some WG VCA earrings. Thought about trying to pull off ONE MORE love cuff in WG with a diamond.  Buuuut figured it may be too much of the same and wanted some variety. So I decided I wanted the diamond tennis bracelet in WG that @thecapricorn_style from instagram wears. However, I _also_ decided I needed to rein in my spending until Christmas  so I put on an older yg tennis bracelet I haven’t worn in years and figured it would have the same overall effect as the WG one I want. The verdict? Love the way it looks! And hope to find the WG  @thecapricorn_style one under the Christmas tree this year!
> 
> I have been wearing this stack 24/7 for the last couple months and love it. Only issue is this tennis bracelet.  It has an older-style clasp, which frequently snags on sweaters and towels (hence the reason I stopped wearing it in the first place). But I love how it looks, so it will remain on my wrist in the meantime!
> 
> That was basically a novel, but hope it helps someone, as this thread has really helped me!
> 
> Here are a couple pics, excuse the terrible lighting!
> 
> View attachment 5671409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671410


Your stack is lovely!!


----------



## kt92

I’m obsessed with my new Menotte bangle and how it pairs with my Love cuff and JUC!  The cuff is a 17, the JUC is a 15 and the Menotte is a “2” (must be an old sizing system).  I also have a regular Rainbow love but it’s a 17 so slightly larger so it only gets rotation when I don’t wear the cuff (and I’m afraid of losing a screw, which I almost did!).


----------



## val_m

deltalady said:


> The cuff and JUC don’t overlap for me. I wear the pointed side of the JUC against the cuff. My small love and cuff overlap each other at times though.


Thank you for a reply! Is your JUC regular size? And what about small love sizing?


----------



## deltalady

val_m said:


> Thank you for a reply! Is your JUC regular size? And what about small love sizing?


Small JUC. Both my cuff and my small love are size 16.


----------



## val_m

Are there somebody here who has love cuff 16 and regular JUC 15?
Planning to buy these two pieces but in doubts how they stack together


----------



## CartierLVer

val_m said:


> Are there somebody here who has love cuff 16 and regular JUC 15?
> Planning to buy these two pieces but in doubts how they stack together


I have both and love how they stack. They do over lap but never cross over where they make a new position. If that makes any sense


----------



## val_m

CartierLVer said:


> I have both and love how they stack. They do over lap but never cross over where they make a new position. If that makes any sense


Thanks for sharing, it’s definitely very helpful for me! I read a lot that it should be two size difference between cuff and regular juc. But in reality it doesn’t work for everybody. It is very helpful to hear from ladies with the same sizing experience


----------



## CartierLVer

val_m said:


> Thanks for sharing, it’s definitely very helpful for me! I read a lot that it should be two size difference between cuff and regular juc. But in reality it doesn’t work for everybody. It is very helpful to hear from ladies with the same sizing experience


I can't remember which one is bigger in size but i had to go a size down on one of them. Best to try them on in person to see what fits best for you. 

FYI im a guy. Thanks


----------



## val_m

CartierLVer said:


> I can't remember which one is bigger in size but i had to go a size down on one of them. Best to try them on in person to see what fits best for you.
> 
> FYI im a guy. Thanks


JUC 15 is bigger than cuff 16. Sizing is a bit tricky) And I am sorry to write ladies  even more pleased to get a reply from a guy


----------



## Caz71

deltalady said:


> Try a 16 cm first. I found going down one size from my cuff worked for me but all depends on your wrist shape. I have thin flat wrists.



I tried a small juc with my 17cm cuff. I found it a little snug.  Here is a pic. I cant rem the size. My wrist is 15cm.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

cc1515 said:


> Just realized I never shared what other bracelets I ended up getting for my stack! Figured I would share in case it helps anyone with their cuff stacks!
> 
> My first purchase was the plain yg cuff (bc I honestly thought I just wanted ONE simple Cartier bracelet and wouldn’t get addicted ). Then, after debating every other bracelet under the sun, I went with ANOTHER yg cuff, but with a diamond!
> 
> Honestly, seeing the diamond yg cuffs on @nycmamaofone @Teerakrainbow made me really wish I had chosen the diamond one in the first place. But now I really love the look of the two together.
> 
> I chose to do two yg cuffs together because I knew it would be comfortable and stack perfectly. Didn’t want things to get too scratched up (because I am already pretty haphazard as is ).
> 
> To bring in some different elements, I added a dainty single motif sweet Alhambra MOP bracelet, which I love. It is a nice counter balance to the cuffs. Was considering a 5-motif, but read so many posts saying that it gets too scratched and I didn’t want to risk it scratching up my cuffs any more than it would be already. And I wanted this to be my every day 24/7 stack.
> 
> Then I felt like I really needed something  WG in my stack since I had my eye on some WG VCA earrings. Thought about trying to pull off ONE MORE love cuff in WG with a diamond.  Buuuut figured it may be too much of the same and wanted some variety. So I decided I wanted the diamond tennis bracelet in WG that @thecapricorn_style from instagram wears. However, I _also_ decided I needed to rein in my spending until Christmas  so I put on an older yg tennis bracelet I haven’t worn in years and figured it would have the same overall effect as the WG one I want. The verdict? Love the way it looks! And hope to find the WG  @thecapricorn_style one under the Christmas tree this year!
> 
> I have been wearing this stack 24/7 for the last couple months and love it. Only issue is this tennis bracelet.  It has an older-style clasp, which frequently snags on sweaters and towels (hence the reason I stopped wearing it in the first place). But I love how it looks, so it will remain on my wrist in the meantime!
> 
> That was basically a novel, but hope it helps someone, as this thread has really helped me!
> 
> Here are a couple pics, excuse the terrible lighting!
> 
> View attachment 5671409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671410


Is beautiful  I love it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I finally realised I love the cuff. Just got it today. My wrist is 14.5cm and the 17 fits so perfectly! It’s so comfortable that I need to look down to see that it’s there


----------

